# **2013 REAL DEAL BROADHEAD TEST!** Standard and Deep Six!



## sethro02

Hey everyone, first off i wanna say thanks to all the manufactures and AT members that donated products, time, and money to last years Real Deal Test. That test was for entertainment as well as a little info we learned from it. This test will be the same in that aspect. I've changed a few things but i'll get to that in a moment. If you are not familiar with last years test i mentioned several times that I do not care what your broadhead of choice is/was. My goal was to simply take broadheads off the shelf as a consumer, take them home, put them on arrow and test them. I wanted all of you to kinda see what you would be purchasing. We tested over 80 broadheads! This years will not be that lengthy (my wife is happy about that part of it). So please take this as it is. A guy buying a bunch of different broadheads, shooting them into the same consistant medium for a fair playing field and posting his findings. Not everyone can go out and buy every broadhead on the market, including me. That is why with the help of AT members helping out last year we were succesful on testing that many heads. Hopefully this time around we will come together and do the same and make an entertaining test for the off season. Also this will all be filmed this year. *I will also tell you I am not biased, eventhough i have strong opinions on certain heads, arrows, setups, etc. i am still not biased by any means. i've killed with over 30 different broadheads. Alot of you have killed with all different heads. Every head kills! Shoot whatever you want!* If I can help you out, great! If I can entertain you, awesome! If you hate me after this, i'm sorry give me another chance. Anyways, we will no longer have a sharpness score or flight score. However we will add a carnage score. Remember this isnt really a contest, im just giving each head scorable points. The carnage score will probably be contraversial but i think if a head has a huge total cutting surface and penetrates like crazy it should be recognized. Sharpness scores were too opinionated and flight score is useless unless i have a shooting machine shooting from 50 yards. 

*Durability- 0-5, 5 being the best, 0 being broken
Dependability (mechanicals only) 0-5, 5 being it worked like the manufacturer said it would, 0 being did not work at all
Penetration- 0-10 (contraption will be 10" deep) +1 bonus point if bh pokes through last medium, +1 bonus point per each additional inch the broadhead penetrates. ( arrow length is 28'', if their is 5'' of arrow through the other side then it would be 15 points, 10'' through contraption, 5" additional is 15)
Carnage score- 0-infinity, ( total cutting surface times inches penetrated, example 4.5" total cut surface penetrates 10 inches, thats 10x4.5= is 45)*

I am more than willing to fund the test like last time but fortuneatly alot of you guys like to help out for a good cause and ask what you can do to help. Some of you have already donated money and I havent started yet, Im happy you guys want to help. First of all you do not have to but if you do here is the list of broadheads i will be testing. if you want to donate heads, I only need one! I can send it back to you if need be. All the standard broadheads will be tested with Easton FMJ 340's, if you have some laying around that are extra, great! They have to at least be 27.5" though. The deep six heads will be tested with injexion 330 spine. Please Please Pm me if you will be donating so that it doesnt get lost in the thread. I dont want to mix anything up. Thanks for you who have donated already and thanks to everyone's interest. I am in the early stages of getting all of this together. I am building a more sturdy contraption as well for this test, and i'll clean my garage a little! lol...so feel free to entertain your thoughts, we have a little time before i fling the first arrow. Thanks.


----------



## pinski79

looking forward to it


----------



## Michael Myers

Thank you for doing this,I Appreciate it...Grizz


----------



## sethro02

List of broadheads for testing:
Standard Heads:
Innerloc b.a.t
Steelforce Phathead HP

Rage Hypdermic
Slick Trick NUke
Nap Killzone Maxx
Nap killzone low Ke
Toxic 
Bi polar
Nextra
Gravedigger Coc
Gravedigger Chisel...gravediggers have been slightly modified and usa versions will be tested.


Deep Six Heads
TT Ulmer Edge
Nap big nasty
Nap bloodrunner2
Nap spitfire Maxx
Nap thunderhead razor
Muzzy dx3
Ramcat 
Helix

Please if i missed any let me know. some heads are very hard to find, these were the ones i could think of.


----------



## sethro02

No prob, hope everyone enjoys seeing some of these new heads tested.


----------



## dblungem

Why not include some of the frankenheads that are being made recently? Would be curious to see how they stack up to the others.


----------



## Bowhuntr64

You do a great job, Sethro...what about Exodus...they now have a 125gr and the Deep Six will come out real soon.


----------



## 0nepin

This will be very entertaining and even more informative.thanks Seth .


----------



## 0nepin

dblungem said:


> Why not include some of the frankenheads that are being made recently? Would be curious to see how they stack up to the others.


after the regular testing he will test some franken heads .he will be shooting the hunlee and fmj 250 dg arrows at 642gr.The hunlee is a breathn built warp speed producer with an IBO of 370fps and at 85lb DW .At Seth 29" DL the hunlee should shoot around 290fps and lay down 120lb ke.I can't wait watch the video of the rage digger ,the sparks are going to be awesome.


----------



## sethro02

Bowhuntr64 said:


> You do a great job, Sethro...what about Exodus...they now have a 125gr and the Deep Six will come out real soon.


yea i didnt know when they would be out, im going to call drew with QAD to see when they are available.


----------



## sethro02

Yea sorry forgot to mention we will do a frankenhead shoot as well. I wanna get all the regular consumer heads done first for you guys.


----------



## bambikiller

and its on


----------



## Cotton-Eye

Hells Ya!! Thanks Sethro!


----------



## Longbow42

Solid has a DS BH.


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> Yea sorry forgot to mention we will do a frankenhead shoot as well. I wanna get all the regular consumer heads done first for you guys.


Would you rather shoot 642gr arrow at 290fps or 430gr arrows at 360fps for the test?


----------



## Sinister01

hey Seth, when we last talked I forgot to ask if you had tested the inverter broadhead if not, ya want to (it's not a 2013 though)


----------



## sethro02

Sinister01 said:


> hey Seth, when we last talked I forgot to ask if you had tested the inverter broadhead if not, ya want to (it's not a 2013 though)


ive not tested it, id be happy to. pm me for shipping address please buddy


----------



## sethro02

Longbow42 said:


> Solid has a DS BH.


yea just seen that, trying to buy one in classifieds.


----------



## Sinister01

sethro02 said:


> ive not tested it, id be happy to. pm me for shipping address please buddy


sending pm.....


----------



## sethro02

cool i'll get it added to list


----------



## Hidden Danger

This going to be awesome and very informative. Forget the magazines and television I trust in Sethro.


----------



## timberghost51

Any Magnus heads?


----------



## sethro02

timberghost51 said:


> Any Magnus heads?


Ill double check for something new

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fortyneck

Yeah buddy!!! :RockOn:


----------



## whack n stack

Sweet!!


----------



## sethro02

Nothong new from magnus


----------



## andreaslundin

How about the head that is marketed as a crossbow head from NAP? I like that they have thicker blades( 0.039 rather than 0.035) as most failures I have seen are bent or broken blades. Also comes in 125 grains. Personally I would like to see thicker blades on all mechanicals.


----------



## nick3950

Add the new Muzzy Trocar to the list!


----------



## jrhaim

Swhacker heads?


----------



## MeatSeakerX2

I'm in!


----------



## General RE LEE

Looking forward to the Killzone Maxx!


----------



## Smoknnca

sethro02 said:


> Yea sorry forgot to mention we will do a frankenhead shoot as well. I wanna get all the regular consumer heads done first for you guys.


Seth I will try to get the arrows out to you on Monday. Not sure when I will be getting the toxic heads in but working on that now.


----------



## sethro02

nick3950 said:


> Add the new Muzzy Trocar to the list!


Added

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BOWCHIEF

:deadhorse


----------



## TimmyZ7

Someone please donate a Simmons Shark, preferably treeshark, for this test!

Any thought given to a single bevel showdown? I think it would encourage more manufacturers to expand the market on them.


----------



## Bgargasz

TimmyZ7 said:


> Someone please donate a Simmons Shark, preferably treeshark, for this test!
> 
> Any thought given to a single bevel showdown? I think it would encourage more manufacturers to expand the market on them.


This!!!!


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## sethro02

If anybody has any deep six from the list and want to sell one let me know, has to be unshot

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## General RE LEE

What about the new, exploding broadhead with the .357 bullet lol


----------



## sethro02

TimmyZ7 said:


> Someone please donate a Simmons Shark, preferably treeshark, for this test!
> 
> Any thought given to a single bevel showdown? I think it would encourage more manufacturers to expand the market on them.


If be down but this test has a strict spending budget. Lol..ill make some calls and do my best

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

General RE LEE said:


> What about the new, exploding broadhead with the .357 bullet lol


Ill have to shoot that one last..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sivart

I'd be interested in the rage chisel tip 3 blade. I don't remember any rage 3 blades being tested in your first test?


----------



## sethro02

No they werent, ill do ones first and see how much money is left for others I missed


----------



## 0nepin

General RE LEE said:


> Looking forward to the Killzone Maxx!


I betting it finishes last or just ahead of the nuke.IMHO


----------



## sethro02

Based on killzone from last test if have to agree


----------



## rut hunt

General RE LEE said:


> What about the new, exploding broadhead with the .357 bullet lol


Pretty please do this one very interested what it can do for penetration


----------



## sethro02

My buddy drew from qad will be sending deep six exodus and 125 exodus


----------



## gasman8

repeat of 2012 thread of the year.


----------



## paulric

I'm really looking forward to see what the toxic will do. Call it curiosity. Gotta see what the penetration is.


----------



## sethro02

gasman8 said:


> repeat of 2012 thread of the year.


havent heard from you for awhile, i figured this would bring some people out of the woodwork!


----------



## sethro02

paulric said:


> I'm really looking forward to see what the toxic will do. Call it curiosity. Gotta see what the penetration is.


i am too, i'll be making predictions along with the rest of you


----------



## sawtoothscream

awesome, glad to hear your doing this again.


----------



## rut hunt

My prediction for toxic if test is the same as last year, is stop at the back piece of wood with a wound channel like a 20 gauge slug.... Also gonna be interesting to see what it's actual cutting surface will be measured at


----------



## sethro02

yea i need to get one in my hands to mess with it. it will probably leave a slug hole but i dont think it will make it through second set.


----------



## -bowfreak-

sethro02 said:


> List of broadheads for testing:
> Standard Heads:
> Innerloc b.a.t
> Steelforce Phathead HP
> 
> Rage Hypdermic
> Slick Trick NUke
> Nap Killzone Maxx
> Nap killzone low Ke
> Toxic
> Bi polar
> Nextra
> Gravedigger Coc
> Gravedigger Chisel...gravediggers have been slightly modified and usa versions will be tested.
> 
> 
> Deep Six Heads
> TT Ulmer Edge
> Nap big nasty
> Nap bloodrunner2
> Nap spitfire Maxx
> Nap thunderhead razor
> Muzzy dx3
> Ramcat
> Helix
> 
> Please if i missed any let me know. some heads are very hard to find, these were the ones i could think of.


What is a Phathead HP?


----------



## TheScOuT

I am trying to get my hands on the new Exodus heads soon...if I get some I'll send ya one!


----------



## gtsum2

subbed


----------



## gasman8

i texted you earlier.


----------



## sethro02

-bowfreak- said:


> What is a Phathead HP?


phathead High Profile,,,its the phathead original with a bigger diameter and serrated edges...badazz looking head


----------



## sethro02

gasman8 said:


> i texted you earlier.


crap your one of the few that i know by your real name! lol, sorry


----------



## -bowfreak-

sethro02 said:


> phathead High Profile,,,its the phathead original with a bigger diameter and serrated edges...badazz looking head


Cool.....never seen it or heard of it. Is it new?


----------



## Cotton-Eye

bgargasz said:


> this!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent via smoke signal


ditto!!


----------



## mmafan

swacker????dont leave them out


----------



## gasman8

sethro02 said:


> crap your one of the few that i know by your real name! lol, sorry


quiet alright. i figured so much


----------



## boonerbrad

Do you have a Nuke head already?


----------



## sethro02

-bowfreak- said:


> Cool.....never seen it or heard of it. Is it new?


yea its 2013, steelforce is having financial issues so it may not be marketed. i'll post a pic as soon as i get one, if it comes.


----------



## sethro02

mmafan said:


> swacker????dont leave them out


nothing new for 2013, this will only be for new heads, deep six heads, and if i have time, heads that i left out last time.


----------



## sethro02

Boonerbrad said:


> Do you have a Nuke head already?


no, gary no likey me. i'll have to sneak in his facility like a ninja and steal it. its not out retail yet.


----------



## sethro02

Nextra archery just confirmed they are mailing heads for test. Thanks to nextra, no limit archery, and exodus so far for stepping up


----------



## chirohunter73

I think Strickland now makes the helix in a deep six version


----------



## 0nepin

chirohunter73 said:


> I think Strickland now makes the helix in a deep six version


Man that would be awesome.they already blow through every thing like butter.


----------



## chirohunter73

They make a 125 and 100 grain heads


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> yea its 2013, steelforce is having financial issues so it may not be marketed. i'll post a pic as soon as i get one, if it comes.


Is is like the Ti Bullet?



sethro02 said:


> *Nextra archery just confirmed they are mailing heads for test. Thanks to nextra*, no limit archery, and exodus so far for stepping up


Nice, I posted about seeing this tested on the last go round, should be interesting for sure.

P.S. :clap: Thanks, and props to the companies willing to put their bawlz and their products on the table.


----------



## sethro02

Its like the bullet but bigger



I already have the deep six helix, its killer


----------



## sethro02

Thats another good example about companies listening to the people, ive heard a thousand times people would shoot the phatty if it was bigger


----------



## goathollow

sethro02 said:


> yea its 2013, steelforce is having financial issues so it may not be marketed. i'll post a pic as soon as i get one, if it comes.


There is an HP shown on the Steelforce website.


----------



## sethro02

goathollow said:


> There is an HP shown on the Steelforce website.


Sabertooth or phathead? Illl have to post a pic tonight


----------



## fourbarrel

What about the new toxic broadheads?


----------



## sethro02

fourbarrel said:


> What about the new toxic broadheads?


Its on the list on first page


----------



## goathollow

goathollow said:


> There is an HP shown on the Steelforce website.


It's a Sabertooth HP not a Phathead HP however.

I don't like hearing they are having problems, I fell in love with the Phatheads this past season.


----------



## sethro02

They make awesome heads hope everything gets worked out


----------



## sethro02

Please if anybody has any of the heads on list I will purchase one from you, thanks for the help


Exodus, nextra, and gravediggers are taken care of


----------



## Tpashrk

sethro02 said:


> Please if anybody has any of the heads on list I will purchase one from you, thanks for the help
> 
> 
> Exodus, nextra, and gravediggers are taken care of


Do you have any info on when the new model gravediggers will be available to the rest of us?


----------



## sethro02

In a couple weeks, 125 version is a month and a half out


----------



## orthopt

When will you start testing?


----------



## sethro02

Finishing contraption this week, should get.some heads and arrows this week as well so maybe beginning of next week.


----------



## Tpashrk

sethro02 said:


> In a couple weeks, 125 version is a month and a half out


Thanks for the info - too bad the 125s wont be ready for my trip South to hunt hogs.


----------



## sethro02

Ive got some 125's


----------



## goathollow

sethro02 said:


> Sabertooth or phathead? Illl have to post a pic tonight


Sabertooth...my bad.

Looking forward to the new Phathead. Do you have specs on them yet?


----------



## sethro02

Yep, at home on computer, post tonight


----------



## sethro02

mail call...inverter broadhead, thanks sinister


----------



## bambikiller

the invertor looks anf functions just like a juke


----------



## sethro02

here ya go goathollow: phathead hp


----------



## sethro02

bambikiller said:


> the invertor looks anf functions just like a juke


i agree


----------



## DocMort

sethro02 said:


> here ya go goathollow: phathead hp
> View attachment 1568958


Seth are those thick main blades ?


Team Whack n Stack 
Chief Arrow stick out


----------



## sethro02

yes still .080" like original


----------



## DocMort

What are the specs? 


Team Whack n Stack 
Chief Arrow stick out


----------



## sethro02

1 3/16ths,,,100 grain and 125 grain...i think the bleeder blades are the same as origianal


----------



## DocMort

Phew the went bigger huh 


Team Whack n Stack 
Chief Arrow stick out


----------



## sethro02

haha, not toooo much bigger but they had to keep the weight down so i understand


----------



## Fortyneck

DocMort said:


> Phew the went bigger huh
> 
> 
> Team Whack n Stack
> Chief Arrow stick out





sethro02 said:


> haha, not toooo much bigger but they had to keep the weight down so i understand


:faint:

I'll take the 145gr.


----------



## sethro02

Me too


----------



## Hidden Danger

I can't wait to see how the member built frankenheadz will stack up against the various commercial heads. Got my money on the frankenheadz getting a perfect score in the holys*** catagory!!


----------



## 0nepin

hidden danger said:


> I can't wait to see how the member built frankenheadz will stack up against the various commercial heads. Got my money on the frankenheadz getting a perfect score in the holys*** catagory!!


Yea the mongrel looks nasty.


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> I can't wait to see how the member built frankenheadz will stack up against the various commercial heads. Got my money on the frankenheadz getting a perfect score in the holys*** catagory!!


Maybe I should create that category

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowfool12

I am very excited for the tests again this year! Thanks for all your hard work. 

I will be purchasing my new broadheads this year based off these tests!


----------



## Doorny22

sethro02 said:


> List of broadheads for testing:
> Standard Heads:
> Innerloc b.a.t
> Steelforce Phathead HP
> 
> Rage Hypdermic
> Slick Trick NUke
> Nap Killzone Maxx
> Nap killzone low Ke
> Toxic
> Bi polar
> Nextra
> Gravedigger Coc
> Gravedigger Chisel...gravediggers have been slightly modified and usa versions will be tested.
> 
> 
> Deep Six Heads
> TT Ulmer Edge
> Nap big nasty
> Nap bloodrunner2
> Nap spitfire Maxx
> Nap thunderhead razor
> Muzzy dx3
> Ramcat
> Helix
> 
> Please if i missed any let me know. some heads are very hard to find, these were the ones i could think of.


I havent gone through all posts so sorry if it has already been mentioned. I would like to see the spitfire maxx tested.


----------



## sethro02

bowfool12 said:


> I am very excited for the tests again this year! Thanks for all your hard work.
> 
> I will be purchasing my new broadheads this year based off these tests!


Thank you sir


----------



## sethro02

Doorny22 said:


> I havent gone through all posts so sorry if it has already been mentioned. I would like to see the spitfire maxx tested.


Spitfire maxx is not 2013, if I have time at end I will


----------



## snoman4

sethro02 said:


> 1 3/16ths,,,100 grain and 125 grain...i think the bleeder blades are the same as origianal


Dang it I have a bunch of the 100's and 145's laying around that havenet been shot. Looks like I will be buying a few more of these new heads if Steelforce gets them to market. Best all around COC heads on the market IMHO.


----------



## goathollow

sethro02 said:


> 1 3/16ths,,,100 grain and 125 grain...i think the bleeder blades are the same as origianal


An extra 1/16th isn't much for the 125 but it does make the 100 gr quite a bit larger.

I'm trying to figure out how they made the main blade larger without increasing the weight. Are the serrations an attempt to lower the weight? I think they have come out with a one piece bleeder, I hope they use it on these heads. Getting the bleeders in and he lock washer in place is the only thing I don't like about the Phatheads. Other than that, they are IMO, the best penetrating broadhead I've ever shot.

I'd love it if they could make that size (or even the size of the regular Phathead 125) with a steel ferrrule in a 145-150 gr.


----------



## goathollow

sethro02 said:


> here ya go goathollow: phathead hp
> View attachment 1568958


Any chance you can get some of the those in 125 to test?


----------



## DocMort

Lol 


Team Whack n Stack 
Chief Arrow stick out


----------



## Chiro_Archer

This is going to be awesome, I missed out on the last test, definitely subscribing to this thread, if I can manage to get any of the ones listed I will shoot you a pm!


----------



## sethro02

Ill try to get 125, thanks


----------



## jriggs2matxt

Awesome Seth! Thanks for all your hard work!!!


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Maybe I should create that category
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


No doubt. Thanks for your interest and hard work Seth. Thanks to all the members who are helpnig out also. You guys are great.


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Maybe I should create that category
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


No doubt. Thanks for your interest and hard work Seth. Thanks to all the members who are helping out also. You guys are great.


----------



## sethro02

Exodus will be here saturday from qad so first round deep si will have 
Helix 125
Exodus ds
And whatever I buy tomorrow


----------



## goathollow

Prediction: The Helix will be the penetration champ! (there.... that ought to get the tongues wagging and the key boards screaming!!:angel


----------



## 0nepin

goathollow said:


> Prediction: The Helix will be the penetration champ! (there.... that ought to get the tongues wagging and the key boards screaming!!:angel


Yea either the helix or the ulmer edge.


----------



## buckjunkey

Seth, FMJ's are on the way. 

Thanks to you, and your family for sacrificing your time once again.


----------



## Sinister01

sethro02 said:


> mail call...inverter broadhead, thanks sinister


very welcome, thanks for doing the tests.


----------



## sethro02

Thanks guys, im thinking helix or exodus deep six, I have yet to hear baxk on trophy taker deep six


----------



## sethro02

Just got off phone with dan evans, deep six ulmer will be in the mail today!


----------



## General RE LEE

I hope I can find the actual testing in this thread lol

It's already up several pages and not a shot fired yet lol


----------



## bambikiller

General RE LEE said:


> I hope I can find the actual testing in this thread lol
> 
> It's already up several pages and not a shot fired yet lol


Perhaps you can contribute to move things along like some of us have.. Until that point sshhhhh.... Be patient


----------



## DocMort

sethro02 said:


> Just got off phone with dan evans, deep six ulmer will be in the mail today!


Good news 


Team Whack n Stack 
Chief Arrow stick out


----------



## cams&cables

Can sanford innovations be added to the list and epek also??


----------



## Esteban9770

Seth, have you tested a Wasp Jak Hammer? if not will you this time around?


----------



## I like Meat

Steelhead XL's please....if they have been mentioned I second them then....I'm not going back over all the previous BS......


----------



## Ou224

I'm in to see the carnage. Seth, you gonna throw a shuttle t in to keep my sig line current? LOL


----------



## sethro02

All those heads u guys mentuoned were tested last time except for sanford, this test is 2013, and deep six only, at the end if I have money ill test others I missed


----------



## Esteban9770

sethro02 said:


> All those heads u guys mentuoned were tested last time except for sanford, this test is 2013, and deep six only, at the end if I have money ill test others I missed


sorry didn't see the Jak Hammer on the spreadsheet so I thought maybe you hadn't tested it....


----------



## cams&cables

If you want to test the sandfords i can donate a few of the 4 blade bloodshots..i havent gotten any of theyre mechanicals yet but would love to see those in the test also..
Great test btw,thanks...


----------



## sethro02

cams&cables said:


> If you want to test the sandfords i can donate a few of the 4 blade bloodshots..i havent gotten any of theyre mechanicals yet but would love to see those in the test also..
> Great test btw,thanks...


i only need one. i would appreciate that.


----------



## sethro02

Esteban9770 said:


> sorry didn't see the Jak Hammer on the spreadsheet so I thought maybe you hadn't tested it....


hmm i swear i thought i tested that. i'll keep it in mind after i get through these others. maybe i have a friend around here that has a new one. thanks


----------



## Esteban9770

bought a pack to try this year, and was just curious how they'd fare....thanks in advance if you get a chance to test one...



sethro02 said:


> hmm i swear i thought i tested that. i'll keep it in mind after i get through these others. maybe i have a friend around here that has a new one. thanks


----------



## chirohunter73

Esteban9770 said:


> bought a pack to try this year, and was just curious how they'd fare....thanks in advance if you get a chance to test one...


You could always send one in to be tested.


----------



## gasman8

As I said before....thread of the year. I'm saying UE TT has best penetration! Can't pass through target twice right?


----------



## paulric

Did you come up with the toxics? Its so weird/different looking its got me all kind of curious. The shape has me thrown for a loop on whats gonna happen. Sorry if I sound like a broken record.


----------



## General RE LEE

paulric said:


> Did you come up with the toxics? Its so weird/different looking its got me all kind of curious. The shape has me thrown for a loop on whats gonna happen. Sorry if I sound like a broken record.


X2 on the Toxics


----------



## Esteban9770

chirohunter73 said:


> You could always send one in to be tested.


yes I could actually.....Sethro pm me your address and I'll send one to you....


----------



## sethro02

The toxic website is down, I have no contact info.


----------



## 0nepin

Are you going to shoot fmj 340 or 400?


----------



## sethro02

340


----------



## sethro02

Couple updates,

Exodus has landed, these things look awesome
Dan evans from trophy taker told me he actually has zero ulmers, he actually had to take some off his arrows so that they had a model to show. Therefore it may be a little longer on the ulmers.

Goin shopping tomorrow so I will update the full first round lineup tomorrow


----------



## bambikiller

awesome


sethro02 said:


> Couple updates,
> 
> Exodus has landed, these things look awesome
> Dan evans from trophy taker told me he actually has zero ulmers, he actually had to take some off his arrows so that they had a model to show. Therefore it may be a little longer on the ulmers.
> 
> Goin shopping tomorrow so I will update the full first round lineup tomorrow


----------



## jodipuma

you should do some walmart heads lol


----------



## Fortyneck

I don't know if I missed it, but are you using a shooter(machine) this time around?


----------



## 0nepin

jodipuma said:


> you should do some walmart heads lol


he did slicktricks last year.


----------



## chaded

0nepin said:


> he did slicktricks last year.



:mg: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## sethro02

Fortyneck said:


> I don't know if I missed it, but are you using a shooter(machine) this time around?


Nope, still just doin 20 yard shots, the contraption will be a little bigger as well


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> Nope, still just doin 20 yard shots, the contraption will be a little bigger as well


Do you need anymore fmj 340's


----------



## 0nepin

When the testing going to start?


----------



## sethro02

Might need a few more, but dude you have helped out enough. Ill be testing monday, maybe sunday night if I have time...here is the first round lineup

Helix 125 deep six
Exodus deep six
Muzzy dx3


The muzzys and exodus will be availble after testing for purchase


----------



## 0nepin

I bet every one of those dose well.my gut tells me the helix but the other two will do very well.


sethro02 said:


> Might need a few more, but dude you have helped out enough. Ill be testing monday, maybe sunday night if I have time...here is the first round lineup
> 
> Helix 125 deep six
> Exodus deep six
> Muzzy dx3
> 
> 
> The muzzys and exodus will be availble after testing for purchase


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> I bet every one of those dose well.my gut tells me the helix but the other two will do very well.


Remember the mx3 and exodus from last test? That mx3 did awesome.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Longbow42

I did my own test in deer camp this past year. The outfitter just put out his dryer that broke down. We shot an Exodus, Slick Trick and Rage at the dryer, thats four layers of steel. The Exodus was the only head to make it through and had no damage. The ST had a blade break and the Rage never made it through the first layer without exploding. that Exodus is a tough head and very sharp too.


----------



## goathollow

Too bad the exodus doesn't come in 125 gr.


----------



## goathollow

Seth, what length arrow do you need? I have a few Fmj's I can send you.


----------



## DocMort

goathollow said:


> Too bad the exodus doesn't come in 125 gr.


Does this year 


Team Whack n Stack 
Chief Arrow stick out


----------



## Hidden Danger

Longbow42 said:


> I did my own test in deer camp this past year. The outfitter just put out his dryer that broke down. We shot an Exodus, Slick Trick and Rage at the dryer, thats four layers of steel. The Exodus was the only head to make it through and had no damage. The ST had a blade break and the Rage never made it through the first layer without exploding. that Exodus is a tough head and very sharp too.


Really useful info seeing how we all hunt dryers. Next time I'm in sears on a maytag spot and stalk I'll try and remember your findings.


----------



## DocMort

hidden danger said:


> Really useful info seeing how we all hunt dryers. Next time I'm sears on a maytag spot and stalk I'll try and remember your findings.


Wow must be a trick fan 


Team Whack n Stack 
Chief Arrow stick out


----------



## sethro02

Ill be testing 125 exodus

Goathollow I need at least 27.5" no shorter. Thanks guys


----------



## Hidden Danger

DocMort said:


> Wow must be a trick fan
> 
> 
> Team Whack n Stack
> Chief Arrow stick out



That's out-RAGE-us!!!! I would never


----------



## DocMort

hidden danger said:


> That's out-RAGE-us!!!! I would never


Lol 


Team Whack n Stack 
Chief Arrow stick out


----------



## Longbow42

hidden danger said:


> Really useful info seeing how we all hunt dryers. Next time I'm in sears on a maytag spot and stalk I'll try and remember your findings.


I figured some Einstein would say that. That's what you do when you are not seeing any shooter deer in camp and want to have some fun.


----------



## 0nepin

Longbow42 said:


> I figured some Einstein would say that. That's what you do when you are not seeing any shooter deer in camp and want to have some fun.


Find a better spot to hunt.your test was a waste of time and good broad heads and as no similarity on what would happen while hunting.


----------



## Fortyneck

Longbow42 said:


> I figured some Einstein would say that. That's what you do when you are not seeing any shooter deer in camp and want to have some fun.


I wonder when he is going to realize sethro isn't going to be testing his heads on real deer either?


----------



## chaded

Fortyneck said:


> I wonder when he is going to realize sethro isn't going to be testing his heads on real deer either?


I wonder when a lot of people is going to realize that. I do appreciate the tests but I certainly don't use them to decide on what broadhead I am going to use.


----------



## pinski79

Fortyneck said:


> I wonder when he is going to realize sethro isn't going to be testing his heads on real deer either?


I can get him real deer. How many you want?


----------



## Longbow42

0nepin said:


> Find a better spot to hunt.your test was a waste of time and good broad heads and as no similarity on what would happen while hunting.


We all can't be great hunters like you. I suppose everywhere you hunt, you see "shooter" bucks daily? Weren't you supposed to post a pic similar to that elk the other member posted in response?
You don't seem to get it, the dryer test was all done in fun and not meant to prove anything. Don't make it anymore than that. The only true test is on live big game anyway. When it's 90 degrees outside, there is not much else to do in the middle of the day. :shade:


----------



## 0nepin

Fortyneck said:


> I wonder when he is going to realize sethro isn't going to be testing his heads on real deer either?


Sethro also Test them on real deer.I have found that Seth test results are very close to matching scapula shots.


----------



## 0nepin

Im not saying im great hunter but ,im just saying your time might of been better scouting instead of wasting broad heads and arrows.no because I don't elk hunt.I do have more than my fair share of bucks on the wall the for the area I hunt..


Longbow42 said:


> We all can't be great hunters like you. I suppose everywhere you hunt, you see "shooter" bucks daily? Weren't you supposed to post a pic similar to that elk the other member posted in response?
> You don't seem to get it, the dryer test was all done in fun and not meant to prove anything. Don't make it anymore than that. The only true test is on live big game anyway. When it's 90 degrees outside, there is not much else to do in the middle of the day. :shade:


----------



## Longbow42

0nepin said:


> Im not saying im great hunter but ,im just saying your time might of been better scouting instead of wasting broad heads and arrows.no because I don't elk hunt.I do have more than my fair share of bucks on the wall thoe for the area I hunt..


OK, thanks for the insight. I will have to remember that for next year. Would you mind if I PM you prior to next season to get some more hunting advice? :smile:


----------



## 0nepin

0nepin said:


> Im not saying im great hunter but ,im just saying your time might of been better scouting instead of wasting broad heads and arrows.no because I don't elk hunt.I do have more than my fair share of bucks on the wall the for the area I hunt.I did photo shop myself as conan the Barrearian with a spear and his elk just to mess with him but I never uploaded it...


Ttttttttt


----------



## sethro02

pinski79 said:


> I can get him real deer. How many you want?


At least thirteen shoulders would be needed.

The tests are all in fun guys, some can take insight from it, heck I did. Especially the penetration, some heads just do better. Id hate to see this thread get heated and I havent shot yet. If you take something positive from great, alot have, but if not just enjoy it since not much is goin on in the winter

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pinski79

Yeah lets wait till the testing starts to start fighting with each other


----------



## Fortyneck

pinski79 said:


> Yeah lets wait till the testing starts to start fighting with each other


This is the undercard, onepin, forget the deer get this guy a hootershooter.


----------



## pinski79

Fortyneck said:


> This is the undercard, onepin, forget the deer get this guy a hootershooter.


http://www.idrink.com/v.html?id=34993


----------



## kspseshooter

Are you gonna test the new Axe broadheads by Antler Insanity?


----------



## sethro02

i might, i'll send them an email to see if they are interested.


----------



## 0nepin

pinski79 said:


> http://www.idrink.com/v.html?id=34993


That might not be that bad.


----------



## pinski79

0nepin said:


> That might not be that bad.


I'd try it


----------



## sethro02

First round deep six tonight!


----------



## sethro02

Make predictions, first rd deep six underway

Muzzy dx3
Helix
Exodus

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bambikiller

excellent


sethro02 said:


> Make predictions, first rd deep six underway
> 
> Muzzy dx3
> Helix
> Exodus
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TimmyZ7

Exodus!


----------



## pinski79

exodus will be more impressive all around


----------



## bambikiller

call it a tie between the helix and exodus , too close to call is my guess


----------



## sethro02




----------



## sethro02

Muzzy Deep Six DX3 Test Results:
Penetration- 26.5 
Durability- 5
Dependability- NA (Only for mechanicals)
Carnage- 66.25 (cutting surface times total penetration)
Total Score- 97.75


----------



## sethro02

DX3 Gel


----------



## sethro02

Helix Deep Six Test Results:
Penetration- 27
Durability- 5
Dependability- NA
Carnage- 94.5 (Total cut surface times penetration)
Total Score- 126.5


----------



## rsully661

The exodus does come in 125


----------



## sethro02

Helix Deep Six


----------



## 0nepin

All three will do well .I betting on the helix .


----------



## sethro02

Helix Deep Six Gel


----------



## bambikiller

looks like it spiraled threw ?


sethro02 said:


> Helix Deep Six
> View attachment 1575012


----------



## 0nepin

Heck yea it's on!!!!


----------



## sethro02

Exodus Deep Six Test Results:
Penetration- 26
durability- 5
Dependability- na
Carnage- 109 (total cut surface times penetration)


----------



## sethro02

Exodus Deep Six


----------



## sethro02

Exodus Deep Six Gel


----------



## sethro02

Forgot to mention. 

Pse Axe 6 60#
Total Arrow Weight- 434


----------



## sethro02

bambikiller said:


> looks like it spiraled threw ?


Yes it actually spun almost 3/4 of a turn just through gel. Thats impressive, IMO


----------



## sethro02

Total score for exodus: 109


sorry a little rusty


----------



## sethro02

Up for sale:
Muzzy dx3- $25 tyd
exodus deep six- sold pending


----------



## Hidden Danger

Awesome.


----------



## sethro02

dang it! 
Reposting the Exodus Scores


----------



## sethro02

Exodus Deep Six Scores-
Penetration- 26
Durability- 5
Dependability- na
Carnage- 78 (Total cut surface times penetration)
Total Score- 109


----------



## 0nepin

Great test! All three held up well.


----------



## Fortyneck

MX-3 out-penetrates Exodus... :mg:

Congrats on the first round, thanks for the effort. :wav:


----------



## rut hunt

Helix spiraling after first board..... Impressive!!!!


----------



## sethro02

Fortyneck said:


> MX-3 out-penetrates Exodus... :mg:
> 
> Congrats on the first round, thanks for the effort. :wav:


Thanks, taking longer than I thought, some heads are hard to come by. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0nepin

Fortyneck said:


> MX-3 out-penetrates Exodus... :mg:
> 
> Congrats on the first round, thanks for the effort. :wav:


The mx3 did very well in last year test as far as penetration went .


----------



## chaded

0nepin said:


> The mx3 did very well in last year test as far as penetration went .


Yes and the muzzy has never been known to be a slouch as far as penetration goes anyway.


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Awesome first round, that was pretty interesting to hear about the Helix, very cool, keep up the good work!


----------



## 1Lee

Great, I can't wait for you to test the rage hypodermic this test might be what I go off of to know if I want to try it or not with my set up.


----------



## sethro02

What was cool is that nothing was damaged, not even muzzy


----------



## sethro02

As of now I cant get 3 new rages until april


----------



## JBudz

Good stuff Seth. I'm certainly interested to see if the deep six is really all it's cracked up to be. We'll see how much more penetration it actually gets.


----------



## sethro02

So far its better with those 3 heads compared to the standard versions from last years test.


----------



## Fortyneck

0nepin said:


> The mx3 did very well in last year test as far as penetration went .





chaded said:


> Yes and the muzzy has never been known to be a slouch as far as penetration goes anyway.


I guess, last year Exodus ranked 8th, and MX-3 ranked 13th. Both are 3 blades with 1.25" cut diameter. I just find it interesting results considering the two opposing

tip styles. Typical trocar + replaceable blades thru ferrule vs. COC style replaceable super short "blade over shaft."


----------



## chaded

Fortyneck said:


> I guess, last year Exodus ranked 8th, and MX-3 ranked 13th. Both are 3 blades with 1.25" cut diameter. I just find it interesting results considering the two opposing
> 
> tip styles. Typical trocar + replaceable blades thru ferrule vs. COC style replaceable super short "blade over shaft."


The muzzy out penetrated the Exodus last year also but the Exodus scored higher. Same thing this year, but the muzzy penetrated .5" more than the exodus but the exodus scored higher once again. I guess I just don't find the results all that surprising.


----------



## sethro02

Muzzy ranked lower last year cause the blades were dam&ged. I think they penetrated similar. It is interesting though, coc vs chisel and they performed similar


----------



## chaded

sethro02 said:


> Muzzy ranked lower last year cause the blades were dam&ged. I think they penetrated similar. It is interesting though, coc vs chisel and they performed similar


It seems last year the exodus got its points more from sharpness before and after. Durability and everything else was the same it says. The muzzy out penentrated the exodus by quite a bit if the info is correct. 16.5" for muzzy and 9 for the exodus. Total score for exodus 33 and muzzy 32..


----------



## sethro02

Thanks for chkng. Yea this time around im leaving out opinianated stuff. Nobody hardly taljed about the muzzy last year


----------



## Michael Myers

I Have bought over 20 Rage heads the last 2 weeks from 2-Blade originals to 2&3 Blade Chisel tips..I Will have no dog in this Fight but do appreciate all your hard work..I Do think that the first 3 Heads you tested will be hard to surpass...Grizz


----------



## sethro02

Its all good grizz ur not sick anymore huh?


----------



## Michael Myers

sethro02 said:


> Its all good grizz ur not sick anymore huh?


I am just fully getting over the Cold and Strep throat..Today,It was -39,it has been -20+ for a week,Pretty cold to be working outside,so its hard to get rid of it totally..But i am survivng..Lol,Money Talks...Grizz


----------



## Sinister01

did you take any video, Seth?


----------



## sethro02

Yea,i have to work on it tonight


----------



## Sinister01

sweet!!....I'm liking it so far.


----------



## JBudz

Seth, when you get a minute, pm me a list of heads you still need. Be glad to grab something off the list for ya.


----------



## sethro02

Ok, anything deep six would be a start, lol. Ill get you a list after kids go to bed


----------



## sethro02

Mail call.

Nextra clean kill mechanical,.thank you rick asherman


----------



## bambikiller

7-8 inches of penetraion on the nextra


----------



## sethro02

Haha, well im wanting to see the durability. Ill admist a 3.5" 3 blade diameter mechanical lokks pretty wicked. Its going to demolish my gel


----------



## bambikiller

just need to modify it with a GK xl at the end of it muahahaaha


sethro02 said:


> Haha, well im wanting to see the durability. Ill admist a 3.5" 3 blade diameter mechanical lokks pretty wicked. Its going to demolish my gel


----------



## sethro02

bambikiller said:


> just need to modify it with a GK xl at the end of it muahahaaha


Oh no now I got to build a frankenhead. Im assuming.they will get through first medium and gel, I just want to know what happens after that. I really.hope I have time to shoot these tonight

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rut hunt

Went back and looked at the photos noticed I couldn't see a pass thru stopper a lot of faith in your drywall hahaha or is it just out of frame.... Just got a chuckle out of that


----------



## Fortyneck

chaded said:


> The muzzy out penetrated the Exodus last year also but the Exodus scored higher. Same thing this year, but the muzzy penetrated .5" more than the exodus *but the exodus scored higher once again*. I guess I just don't find the results all that surprising.


Thats a win for MX-3 in my book, this year and last year.


----------



## rut hunt

rut hunt said:


> Went back and looked at the photos noticed I couldn't see a pass thru stopper a lot of faith in your drywall hahaha or is it just out of frame.... Just got a chuckle out of that


No rocket broadheads that's why Sethro didn't need pass through stopper


----------



## sethro02

rut hunt said:


> No rocket broadheads that's why Sethro didn't need pass through stopper


I have a big green target that u couldnt see. Dont feel like doing drywall work

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rut hunt

I was figured/ was hopin you had something behind it see a nice 9 iron that would probably stop some heads


----------



## sethro02

here is the video to round 1, my son did not hit record for the exodus head, sorry. also the videos will get better, still messing with movie maker, thanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebJ18CtG1wI


----------



## sethro02

rut hunt said:


> I was figured/ was hopin you had something behind it see a nice 9 iron that would probably stop some heads


havent golfed in 2 years. i just do it for a reason to smoke a cigar and look cool


----------



## chaded

Fortyneck said:


> Thats a win for MX-3 in my book, this year and last year.


I guess that would be so if in your book winning was based solely on penetration, but according to this test and last there were other factors that decided score therefore the muzzy lost on both. I don't really get too serious with these tests (no offense at all seth), but they are fun to view and keep up with. I wouldn't hesitate to send a muzzy or a exodus through a deer along with probably any or most broadheads that will be tested.


----------



## sethro02

Here we go round 1 mechanicals standard, **** with.fmj...
Inverter 100 grain
Nextra 125 grain...stay tuned


----------



## sethro02

Inverter 100 grain, tested with easton fmj 340's, total weight 448
penetration- 17
durability- 4 ( tabs were slightly bent but still good to use)
Dependability- 5
Carnage- 29.75
Total Score- 55.75


----------



## missionperk

That nextra is a big mofrigger, interested in how it performs.


----------



## sethro02

inverter entry


----------



## sethro02

inverter gel


----------



## sethro02

Nextra Clean Kill 125, total weight with fmj was 473 grains
penetration- 11 ( tip poked through so that is 1 bonus point)
durability- 5!!! long ass blades held up!!
Dependability- 5
Carnage- 57.75! with only 11 inches penetration! 5.5" cutting surface!
total score- 78.75

Thank you Rick from Nextra


----------



## sethro02

Nextra entry


----------



## sethro02

nextra exit


----------



## sethro02

nextra gel...........:mg:


----------



## bambikiller

aaaawwww too bad it didnt go threw i wanted to see that exit


sethro02 said:


> nextra exit
> View attachment 1575943


----------



## Fortyneck

That Nextra chopped up some gel!!!



chaded said:


> I guess that would be so if in your book winning was based solely on penetration, but according to this test and last there were other factors that decided score therefore the muzzy lost on both. I don't really get too serious with these tests (no offense at all seth), but they are fun to view and keep up with. I wouldn't hesitate to send a muzzy or a exodus through a deer along with probably any or most broadheads that will be tested.


In my book I also have special factors I use to determine what I think wins. I call them "super magic unicorn factors." It's all very technical and complicated, and I don't 

want to bored you. Then there's the "I just don't care what anybody else thinks factor, and might change my mind tomorrow" factor. 

That factors in pretty heavy in the scoring in my book. :darkbeer:


----------



## bambikiller

crazy


sethro02 said:


> nextra gel...........:mg:
> View attachment 1575944


----------



## Sinister01

WOW!!! that nextra clean kill not only puts them down but your back straps are served up all in one shot it seems.

on another note. I was hoping the inverter would do a bit better but it looks like it will kill....shoot it through a piece of plywood now or a brick or something...LOL...break it!


----------



## sethro02

Haha thanks for the head sinister. Its still useable. It did good.


----------



## sethro02

Not gonna lie kinda impressed with the clean kill for what it does. It held up great. I wish I.could have pushed it all the way through. Maybe with onepins bow he.is sending me.


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> nextra exit
> View attachment 1575943


After reviewing your results I am not impressed. While the nextra most likely did a ttremedous amount of internal damage ,the small entry and almost nonexisting exit hole means no blood trail. Just my opinion.


----------



## sethro02

This is the video to the Round 1 Mechanicals, please check it out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1YJHV9xEcI


----------



## sethro02

here is the deep six round 1 video again, please check it out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebJ18CtG1wI


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> Not gonna lie kinda impressed with the clean kill for what it does. It held up great. I wish I.could have pushed it all the way through. Maybe with onepins bow he.is sending me.


Did the big blades ever come in contact with the plywood while open ? or did the just passthrouh the first layer closed and only open up in the gel and stop befor the second layer .I can't wait to see what they do with around 120lb ke.


----------



## sethro02

they were fully opened before contacting gel, then the blades were slightly stuck in the second medium ply. sorry, if i had your bow i could have probably blown through!


----------



## Fortyneck

0nepin said:


> Did the big blades ever come in contact with the plywood while open ? or did the just passthrouh the first layer closed and only open up in the gel and stop befor the second layer .I can't wait to see what they do with around 120lb ke.


I'm not positive but I believe they are designed to open up "inside."

P.S. just checked the site.

From Nextra:

The Clean Kill ™ Broadhead has an innovative design that allows for the blades to open after approximately 2 inches of penetration.


----------



## Sinister01

I'm sure you mentioned it before Seth but what are you shooting for the tests thus far....poundage wise? (I personally don't care what manufacturer)


----------



## 0nepin

That what I was thinking,these look like the perfect turkey head.when breathn get hunlee done we will see how the big blade do through ply wood fully opened.where can we buy these heads and has anybody posted a pic of them?


Fortyneck said:


> I'm not positive but I believe they are designed to open up "inside."
> 
> P.S. just checked the site.
> 
> From Nextra:
> 
> The Clean Kill ™ Broadhead has an innovative design that allows for the blades to open after approximately 2 inches of penetration.


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Awesome videos, that was an insane chunk of gel!


----------



## Fortyneck

0nepin said:


> That what I was thinking,these look like the perfect turkey head.when breathn get hunlee done we will see how the big blade do through ply wood fully opened.where can we buy these heads and has anybody posted a pic of them?


----------



## sethro02

Sinister01 said:


> I'm sure you mentioned it before Seth but what are you shooting for the tests thus far....poundage wise? (I personally don't care what manufacturer)


Pse axe 6...60#
Fmj speed roughly 268
Injexions are roughly 275 fps


----------



## Hidden Danger

If seth couldn't punch it through with his rig , I wouldn't be able to with mine either. Got to have a huge entry and exit or you're in for a tough recovery if the deer runs a ways.

Nice Seth thanks for the info.


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Pse axe 6...60#
> Fmj speed roughly 268
> Injexions are roughly 275 fps


Ke?


----------



## sethro02

76ft lbs


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> 76ft lbs


Yeah , I'm shooting 346 gr 29 in 72 lbs @292 fps and 65 lbs ke. Wouldn't work for me. Looks mean though.


----------



## sethro02

Yes they do look mean. Nextra is sending me there arrows to try also so ill do a write up on them


----------



## rntbuck

not to hijack, and obviously not the same as the test (which is awesome btw), but for those that wanted to see what the exit is like on the Nextra, and wondering if it would even go through, this is from a 120 pounder shot last week.....alphamax 32, 29", 67#, gold tip 5575s

















also, seth, i have some unfired simmons land sharks at home if you want to add one that id be more than happy to send. im pretty positive its the 100 grainers. pm me if you want one


----------



## sethro02

Thx for posting that, nice pic


----------



## sethro02

Pm sent


----------



## rntbuck

sethro02 said:


> Thx for posting that, nice pic


thanks. ive killed 3 so far with them and been very happy with the results. maybe skeptical at first, but not anymore. ill look at those simmons land sharks at lunch and verify which model i have if youd like one. thanks for doing this test, awesome, subscribed


----------



## JBudz

New broad heads from NAP for 2013 will not be available until May 1st. Kind of a bummer. Turns out they are only about an hour and a half from me though.


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Thing looks like a friggin softball sized hole was left, good grief!!


----------



## apache pilot

That nextra head is insane!!!!!


----------



## sethro02

Yea im lokking forward to getting the arrows from nextra, thinnest 300 spine arrow on the market.




Also if any of you guys have the heads mentioned on first page id like to buy one from you. Having trouble finding the newer heads


----------



## kensum1

mtbuck----How far did that thing go? Thanks


----------



## rntbuck

kensum1 said:


> mtbuck----How far did that thing go? Thanks


 from where she was hit i cant lie she went a little further than i expected, but nonetheless, not very far, and was wildly leaking. im serious, i have been mega impressed with the broadheads. so much so that, i have looked into the arrows, and will be more than likely be switching to those as well


----------



## rntbuck

sethro02 said:


> Yea im lokking forward to getting the arrows from nextra, thinnest 300 spine arrow on the market.


you mean like these that just arrived today??:RockOn:


----------



## sethro02

I cant view pic


----------



## 0nepin

rntbuck said:


> you mean like these that just arrived today??:RockOn:


What's the gpi on those arrows?


----------



## bambikiller

rntbuck said:


> you mean like these that just arrived today??:RockOn:


Also what inserts?


----------



## rntbuck

0nepin said:


> What's the gpi on those arrows?


9.6

I can't wait to get switched over. It's kinda like an outsert I guess


----------



## bambikiller

rntbuck said:


> 9.6
> 
> I can't wait to get switched over. It's kinda like an outsert I guess


Similar to a vap?


----------



## sethro02

Those might be exactly what im looking for! 300 spine thats thin and lighter so I c&n shoot a heavy bh..hope mine get here soon!

Going to try to continue testing after thus weekend, been searching for these newer heads.. I have exodus 125 and a wasp jackhammer to test , I know jackhammer wasnt new but I promised someone id shoot it.


----------



## Longbow42

sethro02 said:


> Those might be exactly what im looking for! 300 spine thats thin and lighter so I c&n shoot a heavy bh..hope mine get here soon!
> 
> Going to try to continue testing after thus weekend, been searching for these newer heads.. I have exodus 125 and a wasp jackhammer to test , I know jackhammer wasnt new but I promised someone id shoot it.


Look at the Black Eagle shafts in 300 spine. They are relatively light weight and have them in various dimensions. I like the Carnivores and Rampage, both with Firenock inserts.


----------



## sethro02

Ill check em out. Ur heads were shipped


----------



## Longbow42

sethro02 said:


> Ill check em out. Ur heads were shipped


Cool, thanks.


----------



## chaded

sethro02 said:


> Those might be exactly what im looking for! 300 spine thats thin and lighter so I c&n shoot a heavy bh..hope mine get here soon!
> 
> Going to try to continue testing after thus weekend, been searching for these newer heads.. I have exodus 125 and a wasp jackhammer to test , I know jackhammer wasnt new but I promised someone id shoot it.


The VAP is even lighter at .300 and pretty much the same weight with .250 at 9.7 grains.


----------



## HC Knives

In for the ride


----------



## bambikiller

Back up fellas


----------



## MySRT8U

From experience. The montec Stryker. 100 gr.


----------



## sethro02

um thanks for sharing, i think?


----------



## bambikiller

MySRT8U said:


> From experience. The montec Stryker. 100 gr.


What the heck did you do to yourself


----------



## MySRT8U

Drew back on a big pig Friday night. When I released, the string jumped the cam. The arrow shattered and shot the broad head across my hand. 15 stitches.


----------



## sethro02

uh, everytime i feel like switching from my fmj's i hear of this happening. dang man


----------



## meatmissile

sethro02 said:


> uh, everytime i feel like switching from my fmj's i hear of this happening. dang man


I know the feeling Sethro!! I will for ever shoot FMJs to hunt with from now on.Not only do they hit like a truck, they are safer to boot.I hope to never experience something like that .. That had to sting..


----------



## MySRT8U

The worst part is, I had fmj's in my bag back at camp. It happened so fast it didn't have much time to hurt truthfully. The worst part was it ended my hunt far too early.


----------



## gasman8

2 things what is a fmj? And did you have extensor tendon injury on your pointer finger?


----------



## MySRT8U

gasman8 said:


> 2 things what is a fmj? And did you have extensor tendon injury on your pointer finger?


Full metal jacket. Nope, no tendon injury


----------



## gasman8

2 things what is a fmj? And did you have extensor tendon injury on your pointer finger?


----------



## Sinister01

fmj= full metal jacket


----------



## Hidden Danger

MySRT8U said:


> Drew back on a big pig Friday night. When I released, the string jumped the cam. The arrow shattered and shot the broad head across my hand. 15 stitches.


What bow were you shooting? I wonder what caused the string to jump? Glad you're ok man.


----------



## MySRT8U

A bear legion. I have no idea what caused it. I'm not going to say the malfunctioned bc it could have been a shooter error. I just started shooting a few months ago. I do however think the bow needs to be examined by bear to make certain it wasn't a bow malfunction.


----------



## Rod Savini

For battle wounds
From last hunting season: Magnus buzz cuts I believe


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rntbuck

btw, 100 grain Simmons Land Shark is en route to the testing facility.....


----------



## sethro02

rntbuck said:


> btw, 100 grain Simmons Land Shark is en route to the testing facility.....


Great, ill test it with 125 exodus


----------



## sethro02

Thanks to brady at NAP ill be getting all the deep six heads and all the new killzones to test. He is shipping this week! Thats a huge donation!


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> Thanks to brady at NAP ill be getting all the deep six heads and all the new killzones to test. He is shipping this week! Thats a huge donation!


:wav:

Thanks Brady!!!

:clap:


----------



## chenashot

Rod Savini said:


> For battle wounds
> From last hunting season: Magnus buzz cuts I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch man! That's gnarly


----------



## Kstigall

NOte to self: Self, don't shoot yourself with a broadhead!


----------



## Hidden Danger

Kstigall said:


> NOte to self: Self, don't shoot yourself with a broadhead!


No Doubt.


----------



## bambikiller

New grave digger on deck Seth.???


----------



## Chiro_Archer

That's awesome about the NAP heads, these injury photos are wicked lookin, glad you fellas are alright


----------



## meatmissile

Kstigall said:


> NOte to self: Self, don't shoot yourself with a broadhead!


LMAOROTF!!! I just spit drink on my computer!! I know it aint funny to get cut but its the cahnces we take when playing with sharp pointy things at high speed explosions!!


----------



## sethro02

bambikiller said:


> New grave digger on deck Seth.???


Yea, talked to dale friday he said he was sending them out monday. Should be a giod mail call week...
Also just got word some is donating Solid, and Ramcat deep six! 

Its about to get busy!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

Ramcats and Solid have been shipped. Im thinking the ramcat will do well. That Solid head was awesome last time around. The deep six should do even better. And it was super sharp after the test.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## missionperk

you could try a grim reaper practice head.....


----------



## sethro02

missionperk said:


> you could try a grim reaper practice head.....


Ill pass on the practice head showdown

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## missionperk

sethro02 said:


> Ill pass on the practice head showdown
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Lol sorry was a jab at the poor performing practice head threads lol


----------



## sethro02

missionperk said:


> Lol sorry was a jab at the poor performing practice head threads lol


Ha yea, I dont shoot practice heads into bag targets

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

Mail call! 
Simmons shark!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buckjunkey

Looking forward to seeing what these will do. How sharp are they Seth?


----------



## sethro02

buckjunkey said:


> Looking forward to seeing what these will do. How sharp are they Seth?


Dont shave hair, but I bet a minute on the stone and they will be, their still very sharp

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

most, if not all deep six heads should be here this week. that means we can wrap up the deep six heads and move on with the standards. sorry its took a little bit, i just figured everyone would want to see a bunch of heads shot all at once.


----------



## daniel2370

Have you gotten any Sanford innovations expandead? I had really good luck with these this year.


----------



## sethro02

somebody was suppose to send a bloodshot but i havent got it yet. as for the expandead i havent got one of those either.


----------



## CDoskocil9

Interested in the remaining deep six heads 

Exodus may be in my quiver shortly


----------



## sethro02

Mail calll!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its like xmas today!
All these are deep six heads that just arrived...
Solid!
Ramcat
Nap killzone
Nap spitfire maxx
Nap thunderhead
Nap big nasty
Nap bloodrunner 2 blade



All of these deep six heads will be tested this weekend..thank you NAP for your broadhead donations and thank you fellow at'er mr sterling for the solid and the ramcat

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

am i the only one excited


----------



## bambikiller

Nope I'm just sotting on my Lilly pad waiting


----------



## chenashot

sethro02 said:


> am i the only one excited


No way man. I'm just waiting for the pics and test results. Should be awesome!


----------



## sethro02

haha yea, long wait. i figured itd be worth it waiting on these heads to show up to have one badass test! i got gel curing


----------



## Hidden Danger

Thanks again Seth for taking the time to do this. 

What do you still need to finish up?

I'll do what a can.


----------



## Fortyneck

Another big up to NAP! I love the fact that they ain't skeer'd to put up any and all their products to the test.

Do you smell that?

Seth!!! Are you burning the gel again?!?!


----------



## apache pilot

Can't wait for the results


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> Thanks again Seth for taking the time to do this.
> 
> What do you still need to finish up?
> 
> I'll do what a can.


No prob...to finish up I just need some standard heads, but ill make an updated list after the deep six testing, thanks guys


Haha gel isnt burning, just sits in fridge, wife hates the smell


----------



## snoman4

Quit typing and get to shooting......J/K 

I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## lavazhole

You ever test that single bevel red feather head?


----------



## bambikiller

lavazhole said:


> You ever test that single bevel red feather head?


Interested to see the 3 blade model and if it spins in the gel like the helix


----------



## sethro02

I thought I tested it. I may forgotten to ost it. Ill chk when I get home


----------



## shaffer88

In for the rest

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> I thought I tested it. I may forgotten to ost it. Ill chk when I get home


I thought you did too but I couldn't find the pick of the gel to see if it spiraled threw like the helix ... If it does that's alot of cut spiraling with a three blade .. Can you say internal carnage factor lol


----------



## sethro02

bambikiller said:


> I thought you did too but I couldn't find the pick of the gel to see if it spiraled threw like the helix ... If it does that's alot of cut spiraling with a three blade .. Can you say internal carnage factor lol


The red feather I got was a two blade. Ill have to look when im home

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Esteban9770

Seth, did the jak-hammer make it last week?


----------



## sethro02

Yes sir. It will be tested after the deep six. Thanks man


----------



## sethro02

Testing tomorrow for sure! Sorry gotta watch ufc fight tonight!


----------



## Sinister01

sethro02 said:


> Testing tomorrow for sure! Sorry gotta watch ufc fight tonight!


I'm with ya on that one, should be some good fights.


----------



## tyson4hunting

Come on man! The suspense is killing meukey:


----------



## wdtorque

Enjoy the fights, while we not so patiently wait.
Mucho appreciato,
Dozier


----------



## mathewsz7x

Hey Seth don't blame you its an define fight card tonight. Can't wait to see your results for the tests tomarro


----------



## pinski79

sethro02 said:


> Testing tomorrow for sure! Sorry gotta watch ufc fight tonight!


dats what I'm doing


----------



## sethro02

Yep good so far..pay per view is priccccceeeyyyyyyy


----------



## sethro02

7 deep six heads tomorrow! I think that ramcat is gonna do pretty good for sure


----------



## Wisconsinnate

100gr Exodus


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> Testing tomorrow for sure! Sorry gotta watch ufc fight tonight!





pinski79 said:


> dats what I'm doing





sethro02 said:


> Yep good so far..pay per view is priccccceeeyyyyyyy


Is any body doing some punching, or trying to kick anybody else? Perhaps an embrace only one sweaty and battered man can give another?


----------



## Sinister01

Fortyneck said:


> Is any body doing some punching, or trying to kick anybody else? Perhaps an embrace only one sweaty and battered man can give another?


only one fight had the sweaty embrace that you seek LOL the rest were pretty good well except one, little nog v. sugar plum evans, that fight sucked to watch.


----------



## TimmyZ7

Okay Seth, I hope the Simmons Shark is hungry because I want to see its appetite for wood and gel!


----------



## Predator

sethro02 said:


> Mail calll!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its like xmas today!
> All these are deep six heads that just arrived...
> Solid!
> Ramcat
> Nap killzone
> Nap spitfire maxx
> Nap thunderhead
> Nap big nasty
> Nap bloodrunner 2 blade
> 
> All of these deep six heads will be tested this weekend..thank you NAP for your broadhead donations and thank you fellow at'er mr sterling for the solid and the ramcat
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


You need to have an Exodus head (full swept preferred as it's legal in all states) in the mix as it appears to be the best deep six option available. Are the Exodus not available yet? Did anyone contact QAD to get you a head?


----------



## Hidden Danger

Forget UFC.........it's Super Bowl Sunday!


----------



## sethro02

Predator said:


> You need to have an Exodus head (full swept preferred as it's legal in all states) in the mix as it appears to be the best deep six option available. Are the Exodus not available yet? Did anyone contact QAD to get you a head?


I tested the qad deep six that was available, sent from qad...i still need to test the 125 standard


----------



## sethro02

The deep six hasnt hit production yet the ones they sent me were the final prototypes


----------



## sethro02

Here is the Round 2 Deep Six Lineup for today..
nap bloodrunner 2 blade
nap killzone coc
nap spitfire maxx
nap thunderhead razor
nap big nasty
ramcat
solid


----------



## sawtoothscream

cool, cant wait to see the results


----------



## mikehoyme

I can't wait to see how the Solid does. It looks like such a great head.


----------



## bambikiller

going to give the nod to the solid...just a hunch


----------



## sethro02

Started testing...baby woke up, but I got to shoot two heads and ill just say we are 0 for 2 on durability!


----------



## sethro02

mikehoyme said:


> I can't wait to see how the Solid does. It looks like such a great head.


They are good heads,, im shooting it last so everybody has anticipation! Jk


----------



## sawtoothscream

sethro02 said:


> Started testing...baby woke up, but I got to shoot two heads and ill just say we are 0 for 2 on durability!


well thats not good


----------



## Longbow42

The Solid is in another class compared to those other heads. I like the NAP's, but a different class. Price reflects that too. :sad:

In my testing, I found the Big Nasty, Bloodrunner and DS Thunderhead not very durable.


----------



## sethro02

First time I shot solids was last test, I was amazed how sharp it still was


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Started testing...baby woke up, but I got to shoot two heads and ill just say we are 0 for 2 on durability!


No schitt


----------



## 0nepin

Im guesting the blood runner and kill zone broke.


----------



## crookedeye

wheres the ulmer edge at?


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> Im guesting the blood runner and kill zone broke.


Ur good


----------



## sethro02

crookedeye said:


> wheres the ulmer edge at?


I mentioned earlier that he will send me some as soon as their caught up on production


----------



## crookedeye

did you get the gravedigger with trocar tip...are he probally doesnt make a deep six..


----------



## CDoskocil9

Results?


----------



## sethro02

Testing complete! Working on pics and results


----------



## baskarcher

The anticipation is killing me!!!


----------



## sethro02

Bloodrunner 2 blade deep six test results:
penetration- 7.5
durability- 0 FAIL
dependability-5
carnage- 22.5
total score- 35


----------



## sethro02

If you noticed i missed gel, it actually just shaved the top. I did not re shoot considering it broke and did not penetrate second set. Therefore i did not see the need.


----------



## sethro02

bloodrunner entry


----------



## sethro02

bloodrunner broken pic


----------



## sethro02

nap killzone COC deep six test results:
penetration- 7
durability- 1 ( the only reason i gave it a one is because it wasnt completely apart eventhough it was broke, it stayed together)
dependability- 5
carnage- 17.5
total score- 30.5


----------



## sethro02

killzone entry


----------



## sethro02

killzone gel


----------



## sethro02

the killzone blades were bent, also the nut was sheared off during testing. only thing reuseable was the ferrule.


----------



## sethro02

nap spitfire maxx deep six test results:
penetration- 11 (one bounus point for poking through otherside)
durability- 4 ( 2 blades at the tips were bent)
dependability- 3 (fully open inside the gel, not on impact )
carnage- 58
total score- 76


----------



## sethro02

spitfire maxx entry


----------



## lavazhole

You need more gel or better shooting ha ha ha ha ha

Tests are awesome as usual!


----------



## sethro02

spitfire maxx gel


----------



## sethro02

spitfire maxx exit (poked through to get 1 bonus point)


----------



## sethro02

nap thunderhead deep six test results:
penetration- 11
durability- 5
dependability- na
carnage- 30.25
total score- 46.25


----------



## sethro02

thunderhead entry


----------



## sethro02

thunderhead exit


----------



## sethro02

thunderhead gel


----------



## sethro02

nap big nasty deep six test results:
penetration- 11
durability- 0 FAIL
dependability- na
carnage- 66
total score- 77


----------



## sethro02

slightly missed gel to the side but it still sliced through


----------



## sethro02

big nasty exit


----------



## sethro02

big nasty broken


----------



## sethro02

ramcat deep six test results
penetration- 13.5
durability- 3 ( all blades bent/ twisted)
dependability- na
carnage- 37.8
total score- 54.3


----------



## sethro02

ramcat entry


----------



## sethro02

ramcat exit


----------



## sethro02

ramcat gel


----------



## sethro02

ramcat bent blades


----------



## sethro02

solid broadhead deep six test results
penetration- 11
durability- 5
dependability- na
carnage- 33
total score- 59


----------



## sethro02

solid entry


----------



## sethro02

solid exit


----------



## sethro02

solid gel


----------



## Predator

Wow - Ramcat durability was terrible. So are you saying you already tested a deep six Exodus? If so, where can I find the results?


----------



## sethro02

Deep Six Round 2 Aftermath


----------



## sethro02

Predator said:


> Wow - Ramcat durability was terrible. So are you saying you already tested a deep six Exodus? If so, where can I find the results?


page 7


----------



## Sinister01

sethro02 said:


> solid broadhead deep six test results
> penetration- 11
> durability- 5
> dependability- na
> carnage- 33
> total score- 59
> View attachment 1585836


just curious but how did you come up with a 59 total score? do fixed heads get 10 points free?


----------



## Predator

sethro02 said:


> page 7


Yep, just found it. Thanks!

Looks like your first round deep 6 heads did a LOT better than this last round. Interesting - thanks for putting so much time and effort into this - awesome stuff!


----------



## Sinister01

nevermind, I went back and looked, the others didn't get a free 10 so I can only guess you just added incorrectly. (due to the game I bet)

did you happen to take any video?


----------



## lavazhole

Great job man, love it as usual!!!!


----------



## missionperk

Way it's lookin I may have try out those exodus heads if I get the itch


----------



## sethro02

i think i added right. contraption is 10" deep, if it pokes through other side thats 1 extra point


----------



## Hidden Danger

Interesting.......


----------



## sethro02

uploading video to youtube then i'll post it up here like i did last time


----------



## Hidden Danger

109 yd ko return .......in the superbowl.


----------



## Fortyneck

Did all those heads go through the same piece of gel?


----------



## sethro02

HERE IS THE ROUND 2 DEEP SIX VIDEO LINK:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11hOK3UoIeI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sethro02

Fortyneck said:


> Did all those heads go through the same piece of gel?


no, 4 in one, and 3 in the other


----------



## Sinister01

sethro02 said:


> i think i added right. contraption is 10" deep, if it pokes through other side thats 1 extra point


I get that but the numbers from your post says 11 penetration 5 durability and 33 for carnage....total 59

but 11+5=16 16+33=49 not 59


----------



## sethro02

got it, had 49 on my paper, beer....


Solid total score is 49! not 59, sorry


----------



## Sinister01

sethro02 said:


> got it, had 49 on my paper, beer....
> 
> 
> Solid total score is 49! not 59, sorry


it's all good Seth, I just figured it was the game and multitasking, beer works too. I've had a few myself and was trying to keep a tally in my head and that one stumped me for a few minutes (like I said beer here too).


----------



## missionperk

sethro02 said:


> got it, had 49 on my paper, beer....
> 
> 
> Solid total score is 49! not 59, sorry


Disappointed in the solids. Really hoped for better outta them


----------



## sethro02

Dont be bummed man their good heads...im not surprised by any outcomes. Most heads performed like last time


----------



## sethro02

I am however surprised nobody thinks the mx3 is doing awesome in this test...$25 broadheads


----------



## lavazhole

sethro02 said:


> I am however surprised nobody thinks the mx3 is doing awesome in this test...$25 broadheads


Not surprised at all, they are a great head.

I could never get the early MX's to fly worth a darn.


----------



## sethro02

lavazhole said:


> Not surprised at all, they are a great head.
> 
> I could never get the early MX's to fly worth a darn.


Yea when I hunted with tnem I had to mix and match the ferrules and tips til they spun true

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

Deep six spitfires sold

Others are available except ramcat and solid


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> I am however surprised nobody thinks the mx3 is doing awesome in this test...$25 broadheads


I thought it was interesting when they out worked exodus and helix, but I got meh...

I know, I know, MX3 didn't win, but to me penetration x cuttingdiameter x #of blades=MX3 winning.


----------



## sethro02

yea i think all 3 of those heads are winners. i only wish the mx3's had tighter tolerances...a year ago i bought 3 packs of them and got 5 to spin perfect for me... but then i buy one pack of the d6 and all 3 spun perfect. nothing was wrong with the blades this time on the dx3. last test those blades were nicked like crazy


----------



## 0nepin

Great test.


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> yea i think all 3 of those heads are winners. i only wish the mx3's had tighter tolerances...*a year ago i bought 3 packs of them and got 5 to spin perfect for me*... but then i buy one pack of the d6 and all 3 spun perfect. nothing was wrong with the blades this time on the dx3. last test those blades were nicked like crazy


I can see how that would be annoying, sounds like they stepped it up for the d6.


----------



## sethro02

thanks, next test will be standards

exodus 125
simmons shark
wasp jack hammer

a couple of these arent new, i just missed them last time around...plus simmons people say their heads out penetrate every other head guaranteed soooo thats why i'll be shooting it.


----------



## sethro02

Fortyneck said:


> I can see how that would be annoying, sounds like they stepped it up for the d6.


it was still hunting sharp imo


----------



## rut hunt

If no one else will say it I will the ever so popular Killzone Maxx ,,, VERY modest entry and pen prick exit granted the deer will bleed like hell on the inside but no way for blood to come out


----------



## bambikiller

x2....wait for outdoorsman3 to get here and start a rant because his head didnt do well....yup im waiting


rut hunt said:


> If no one else will say it I will the ever so popular Killzone Maxx ,,, VERY modest entry and pen prick exit granted the deer will bleed like hell on the inside but no way for blood to come out


----------



## rut hunt

I'm not a lover or hater of any certain broadhead I prefer mechanical but that is just for the flight ........of course smashing through a pair of boards even in comparison to shoulders is less than likely to happen every time but still want to know what works and what don't.


----------



## outdoorsman3

bambikiller said:


> x2....wait for outdoorsman3 to get here and start a rant because his head didnt do well....yup im waiting


if you want to start crap, why dontcha PM me so we dont have to clog up seths testing. I dont even shoot killzones?


----------



## bambikiller

rut hunt said:


> I'm not a lover or hater of any certain broadhead I prefer mechanical but that is just for the flight ........of course smashing through a pair of boards even in comparison to shoulders is less than likely to happen every time but still want to know what works and what don't.


Right and the way I look at it is every single head is being shot threw the exact same thing .. Which gives you a better idea of what to expect from your heads .. .. There's really no argument because every head has gone threw the exact same material and the results speak for themselves


----------



## bambikiller

outdoorsman3 said:


> if you want to start crap, why dontcha PM me so we dont have to clog up seths testing. I dont even shoot killzones?


I don't want to clog up his thread but alot of people are tired of your crap .. I don't need a pm to tell you that ... Isn it passed your bed time? Nighty night lil man


----------



## Hidden Danger

I'm waiting for the frankenhead showdown.


----------



## Norwegian Woods

Another good test *sethro*, and very close to how I thought it would be too.


----------



## TimmyZ7




----------



## bambikiller

lmao ....


TimmyZ7 said:


>


----------



## sethro02

Thanks guys...if you notice on video you can see sparks fly from bloodrunner. It just shows how hard that impctt is


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> Thanks guys...if you notice on video you can see sparks fly from bloodrunner. It just shows how hard that impctt is


Ready for the grave digger trocar ...


----------



## sethro02

Me too I cant wait


----------



## 206Moose

Is there a spreadsheet for the new test


----------



## sethro02

Hidden By Design said:


> Is there a spreadsheet for the new test


Ill be working on it this eve and ill put it in sig


----------



## Tpashrk

Predator said:


> Wow - Ramcat durability was terrible.


I am not some Ramcat fanboy, but I don't think I would characterize their durability in this test as terrible. I would suggest the durability was expected based on their design - the blades are thin and semi-disposable and they bent after blowing through both sheets of plywood. The tip and ferrule looked like they survived unscathed. They didn't completely fail like many of the other Deep Six heads that can never be repaired and reused. 

I have killed a few animals with Ramcats (never used Deepsix version) - each has been a complete passthrough and with each I've had to replace the blades. One of the hogs I shot, the tip was bent in a way that I could not repair it but that was after the arrow went through the hog and about a foot into the dirt on the other side, so I am not sure if it was bone or a rock that did the damage. With all that being said, I think I would use Ramcats more (my current favorite broadheads are Gravediggers) if Smoke could come out with a a version made with some thicker blades that didn't bend as easily.


----------



## sethro02

Not just tgicker blades, but the way they come to a pount makes them vulnerable of bending badly...all these heads can kill animals, I just simply test what they will do on a hard bone type shot..any blade that comes to a point will bend ushally, I dont consider them a fail, they stayed intact and penetrated well


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Not just tgicker blades, but the way they come to a pount makes them vulnerable of bending badly...all these heads can kill animals, I just simply test what they will do on a hard bone type shot..any blade that comes to a point will bend ushally, I dont consider them a fail, they stayed intact and penetrated well


Like replicating a double shoulder hit. I get it.


----------



## HAPPY DAD

I am not suggesting that the Ramcat blades were designed to bend, but if they bend a little is better than breaking.

That will also aid in penetration some too.


----------



## TimmyZ7

They definitely bend too easy. When mine came in the mail all the tips were curled at the very weak pointy end. Guys at the time were clipping them off. They should, IMO, sacrifice a tiny bit of diameter to tanto the ends of them blades and maintain their form. They are not huge blades there is no reason they couldn't find a way to keep it a hundred grains with thicker blades. I think they are good heads but Smoke is neglecting to reveal more of their potential by maintaining that diameter.


----------



## sethro02

Yea I agree timmy

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snoman4

Longbow42 said:


> Look at the Black Eagle shafts in 300 spine. They are relatively light weight and have them in various dimensions. I like the Carnivores and Rampage, both with Firenock inserts.


Try them Seth they (Rampages) are impressive to say the least. I have been shooting mine for about 7-8 months now and have been greatly impressed with them. They are tougher than any other shaft I have shot and their tolerances are the best I have found in a carbon arrow. 

Here are a few specs on them....
•Straightness: ± 0.001" max.
•Straightness: ± 0.003" max.
•Weight tolerance: ± .5 grains

Spine Inner Diameter Outer Diameter GPI
300 .204" .264" 8.7
350 .204" .261" 8.2
400 .204" .253" 7


----------



## sethro02

snoman4 said:


> Try them Seth they (Rampages) are impressive to say the least. I have been shooting mine for about 7-8 months now and have been greatly impressed with them. They are tougher than any other shaft I have shot and their tolerances are the best I have found in a carbon arrow.
> 
> Here are a few specs on them....
> •Straightness: ± 0.001" max.
> •Straightness: ± 0.003" max.
> •Weight tolerance: ± .5 grains
> 
> Spine Inner Diameter Outer Diameter GPI
> 300 .204" .264" 8.7
> 350 .204" .261" 8.2
> 400 .204" .253" 7


That 300 spine weight is what im looking for, I want 200 grains up front

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snoman4

Give Steve at Steves Archery Arrows a call I bet he can hook you up brother. I had him build mine with 50 grains up front but I am shooting at 28.5 DL 72 lbs draw weight with 28.75" length on the arrows. I am using the 50 Grain Brass HITS and my total weight is 434 grains. FOC is over 15 percent with that set up. If I had shorter DL and lower draw weight I could really add the weight up front like you are wanting to do but God didn't have that in mind when he built me....ROFL.


----------



## goathollow

Seth:

Do you plan on doing a comparison of test result of the deep six heads to their "old school" predecessors? I'm curious to know if the deep six design makes much of a difference. Maybe one of our propeller head breatherin (said in the most respectful way) can merge the two spreadsheets.


----------



## sethro02

goathollow said:


> Seth:
> 
> Do you plan on doing a comparison of test result of the deep six heads to their "old school" predecessors? I'm curious to know if the deep six design makes much of a difference. Maybe one of our propeller head breatherin (said in the most respectful way) can merge the two spreadsheets.


Yea I can look into that..ill get this new spreadsheet caught up, then see if we can make one big one thats not too confusing


----------



## shaffer88

I did a quick google search did not know what I was looking for I guess. . What is deep six? Looking at the blades tested I can't seen to find a common look our design but again never heard of the deep six until this thread. Thanks seth and btw great read so far. .

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

shaffer88 said:


> I did a quick google search did not know what I was looking for I guess. . What is deep six? Looking at the blades tested I can't seen to find a common look our design but again never heard of the deep six until this thread. Thanks seth and btw great read so far. .
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Its the inserts easton made to fit their injexion shaft. The threads are different and the shank is much smaller than standard heads

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GregBS

Deep Six is just Easton's name for 6-40 threads. Normal threads for arrows are 8-32.

Excellent testing again. Looking forward to more.


----------



## sethro02

Thanks,next is 
Simmons shark
Exodus 125
Wasp jack hammer

Next couple of days these will be tested


----------



## shaffer88

sethro02 said:


> Its the inserts easton made to fit their injexion shaft. The threads are different and the shank is much smaller than standard heads
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2





GregBS said:


> Deep Six is just Easton's name for 6-40 threads. Normal threads for arrows are 8-32.
> 
> Excellent testing again. Looking forward to more.


Hey thanks for that. With it being a smaller diameter. Do they change the material to strengthen the shaft. Love the thread

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

shaffer88 said:


> Hey thanks for that. With it being a smaller diameter. Do they change the material to strengthen the shaft. Love the thread
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


The injexions are still nano nfused like axis but they have a much thicker wall, their tough


----------



## TimmyZ7

Seth, which model shark is it and at what grain?


----------



## sethro02

shaffer88 said:


> Hey thanks for that. With it being a smaller diameter. Do they change the material to strengthen the shaft. Love the thread
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


The injexions are still nano nfused like axis but they have a much thicker wall, their tough


----------



## Fortyneck

TimmyZ7 said:


> Seth, which model shark is it and at what grain?


I'm pretty sure its a 100gr Land Shark Timmy.


----------



## sethro02

Yes I think land shark..2 blade with the bleeders...guarenteed to out penetrate all other broadheads , so ive been told


----------



## TimmyZ7

Not sure how it will do on your test Seth but the shark earned its reputation for penetration and carnage at the end of many ceder shafts and low k.e. trad bows. I am sure from a compound it can only be even more impressive!


----------



## sethro02

Yea im curious


----------



## Hidden Danger

..guarenteed to out penetrate all other broadheads , so ive been told[/QUOTE]

Well , we'll just see about that.


----------



## bambikiller

ya thats what i was told plus/minus 10 grains


hidden danger said:


> ..guarenteed to out penetrate all other broadheads , so ive been told


Well , we'll just see about that.[/QUOTE]


----------



## sethro02

We should place bets on that


----------



## apache pilot

I don't see it out performing the solid bh


----------



## Fortyneck

apache pilot said:


> I don't see it out performing the solid bh


I can, but only time will tell.


----------



## sethro02

here is the spread sheet for the new testing. its also in my sig

2013 Real Deal Broadhead Test Results:https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvV4UdPZC-tgdFdSeC10ZlJZSl9NOTlyTmVhZENJR3c#gid=0


----------



## bagel77

I tried to check out your new spread sheet but it says I need permission.


----------



## sethro02

Hang on working on that, sorry


----------



## sethro02

ok here you go
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvV4UdPZC-tgdFdSeC10ZlJZSl9NOTlyTmVhZENJR3c#gid=0

sig is updated too


----------



## Cotton-Eye

I'm diggin' the carnage factor of the helix!


----------



## sethro02

Mail call, 2013 gravediggers just arrived..this weekends lineup..
Gravedigger chisel tip
Gravedigger Coc
Simmons shark
Exodus 125
Wasp jack hammer

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lavazhole

Will get a Maasai in the mail tomorrow!

Can't wait to see the carnage.


----------



## sethro02

Nice! another single bevel!


----------



## chenashot

sethro02 said:


> Nice! another single bevel!


Can't wait to see this next round


----------



## sethro02

yep their some good ones


----------



## 0nepin

Very nice line up.


sethro02 said:


> Mail call, 2013 gravediggers just arrived..this weekends lineup..
> Gravedigger chisel tip
> Gravedigger Coc
> Simmons shark
> Exodus 125
> Wasp jack hammer
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaffer88

sethro02 said:


> Nice! another single bevel!


And. . . . im interested

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

Is anybody interested in seeing a vap with deep six insert tested with the helix to see how well it does against injexion? Kinda like heavy vs light but everything else equal?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pinski79

sethro02 said:


> Is anybody interested in seeing a vap with deep six insert tested with the helix to see how well it does against injexion? Kinda like heavy vs light but everything else equal?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


yup


----------



## green head

Yes


----------



## bambikiller

Yes


----------



## chaded

Yeah sure.


----------



## trapper.robi

Very interested! do it


----------



## sethro02

Cool. Ill do it. Ill be testing tonight if gel is cured

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Can't wait to see the new line up results, been loving all the info I have been catching with all of this


----------



## sethro02

here is round 3 standards for tonight:


----------



## sethro02

gravedigger chisel 2013
gravedigger coc 2013
wasp jack hammer
simmons shark
exodus 125 2013


----------



## bambikiller

nice ... cant wait for the results .... simmons says his will out penetrate any bh plus/minus 10 grains ... im more interested in the trocar


----------



## goathollow

What is the weight of the Shark?


----------



## sethro02

goathollow said:


> What is the weight of the Shark?


100 grains buddy


----------



## sethro02

whats the bet on gravediggers? here is mine:
chisel 14"
coc 11"


----------



## 0nepin

I would put my $$$ on the grave digger chisel.


----------



## Fortyneck

bambikiller said:


> nice ... cant wait for the results .... simmons says his will out penetrate any bh plus/minus 10 grains ... im more interested in the trocar


That shark looks like one bad mammie-jammy. +/- 10gr does that mean the exodus at 125gr is out of this one? :confused3:


----------



## bambikiller

13chisel 11 coc


sethro02 said:


> whats the bet on gravediggers? here is mine:
> chisel 14"
> coc 11"


----------



## bambikiller

idk just what the owner sent me in an email when i was asking about them


Fortyneck said:


> That shark looks like one bad mammie-jammy. +/- 10gr does that mean the exodus at 125gr is out of this one? :confused3:


----------



## 0nepin

My gut is telling me that the exodus is going to win this one.


----------



## onlyaspike

Im interested in seeing how the Simmons does....I shot 165gr Landsharks and 190gr Interseptors from my recurve.....They both flew GREAT. These heads leave a massive wound.


----------



## Fortyneck

0nepin said:


> My gut is telling the exodus is going to win this one.


It weighs more and has less blades, so thats a pretty safe bet, I'm gonna take the shark for the enchilada despite the weight issue.


----------



## sethro02

im going to go officially weigh the simmons real quick


----------



## sethro02

aww man
simmons 101 grains
exodus 121 grains


----------



## Fortyneck

onlyaspike said:


> Im interested in seeing how the Simmons does....I shot 165gr Landsharks and 190gr Interseptors from my recurve.....They both flew GREAT. These heads leave a massive wound.


The 165gr Landsharks are 9/16" wide and thicker. :RockOn:


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> aww man
> simmons 101 grains
> exodus 121 grains


Come on man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sethro02

im thinking simmons gets 10"


----------



## TimmyZ7

I am ready to see the sharks appetite. I have arrows built just for them that I will try this season. I am leaning towards the 165gr Landsharks for a 20% f.o.c. @ 490grs. and in the green for suggested spine. I like to play with a different fixed head from time to time so this will be the one. They should look good in the quiver next to the Rage Franken heads.


----------



## goathollow

The Simmons website isn't very informative. So those come in 125 or heavier?


----------



## bambikiller

if only they were single bevel


TimmyZ7 said:


> I am ready to see the sharks appetite. I have arrows built just for them that I will try this season. I am leaning towards the 165gr Landsharks for a 20% f.o.c. @ 490grs. and in the green for suggested spine. I like to play with a different fixed head from time to time so this will be the one. They should look good in the quiver next to the Rage Franken heads.


----------



## sethro02

goathollow said:


> The Simmons website isn't very informative. So those come in 125 or heavier?


this is what i have:http://www.simmonssharks.com/store.php/products/land-shark-locking-bleeders
100 grains


----------



## TimmyZ7

bambikiller said:


> if only they were single bevel


Not certain but people have mentioned ordering their blanks and turning them into single bevel heads. For whitetails there's not much bone the Evo shakes to, lol. Although, if I went single bevel the Abowyers are very appealing to me. They make titanium threaded ferrule inserts to convert their glue on into screw on heads.


----------



## bambikiller

he wants you to buy twelve if you want single bevel..so i just filled my quiver with extra grave diggers


TimmyZ7 said:


> Not certain but people have mentioned ordering their blanks and turning them into single bevel heads. For whitetails there's not much bone the Evo shakes to, lol. Although, if I went single bevel the Abowyers are very appealing to me. They make titanium threaded ferrule inserts to convert their glue on into screw on heads.


----------



## goathollow

sethro02 said:


> this is what i have:http://www.simmonssharks.com/store.php/products/land-shark-locking-bleeders
> 100 grains


My bad, missed the button for the new models. 3 of those in 125 may need to go to Africa with me.


----------



## Fortyneck

bambikiller said:


> if only they were single bevel


They could be ground down. :noidea:


----------



## TimmyZ7

This may be more informitive;




Biggin said:


> The bleeders for the bigger heads (165,175,190) weigh 11grs and already sharpened. The bleeders for the 100 and 125s weigh 5 grs and are already sharpened as well.
> 
> All of my heads fly exceptionally well due to the concave design which allows me to make a very wide head with very little planing surface. Also due to the lack of surface area, there is very little drag so they also out penetrate any other fixed blade head plus or minus 10 grs.
> 
> As far as flight with the bleeders go.....Out of a well tuned set up you will see no difference in your flight or point of impact. As with any fixed blade bh tuning and proper spine is critical because as you know....a fixed blade head is a rudder, showing you exactly what the problems are with your set up. Awesome Arrow flight and tight groups at 80-100 yards and beyond is the norm but where these heads really shine is in the huge gaping holes and immense blood trails that they produce. You almost feel sorry for the animals....almost.
> 
> All of my heads come out of the pack with a very good burr. Meaning that all they need is honing to remove the burr, allowing a hair popping edge. This can be acheived with my steelmaster sharpener. Its an angle holding device that is the fastest way to get a two blade head sharp (takes me less than 2 and a half mins. per head). If you can hold the angle you can use most any rounded file, ceramic rods, or convex diamond rods on the market as well. The point being that flat instruments do not work effectively for sharpening these heads. You need something round to ride around the concave sweep in the blade.
> 
> I apologize for it taking me so long to answer. One of the moderators got a hold of me. I will try to do a better job of responding quicker but I am a one man show. These are not a "Factory Head". They are custom made and every bh that comes out of my shop goes thru my hands about ten times before it leaves. I promise you....no other manufacturer in the biz (that I know of) handles their product as much as I do. If you want a job let me know....I'll hook you up! Lol! Thanks for your interest God Bless, Dave


----------



## bambikiller

i really like the helix as far as single bevel goes ... they seem to do very well... again with them i wish the cut was a bit bigger ... id like a 1,5 single bevel to back up my GD heads in the quiver


TimmyZ7 said:


> Not certain but people have mentioned ordering their blanks and turning them into single bevel heads. For whitetails there's not much bone the Evo shakes to, lol. Although, if I went single bevel the Abowyers are very appealing to me. They make titanium threaded ferrule inserts to convert their glue on into screw on heads.


----------



## sethro02

goathollow said:


> My bad, missed the button for the new models. 3 of those in 125 may need to go to Africa with me.


dude thought you were set on phathead? shoot the helix 155 and call it done for your fixed head or your not allowed to come here for testing anymore..and i wont put your strings on..jk


----------



## sethro02

ok enough talking...
wife is gone
gel is cured
beer is cold
let there be sawdust!


----------



## bambikiller

man i thought shed never leave lol... lets hope the kids stay asleep... fire away


----------



## sethro02

yea no doubt " ok great honey, bye ok bye now, have fun" slam door


----------



## Cotton-Eye

bambikiller said:


> if only they were single bevel


centaur!


----------



## TimmyZ7

I just finished my Arturo Fuente and am ready for some action! Let's see it!


----------



## goathollow

sethro02 said:


> dude thought you were set on phathead? shoot the helix 155 and call it done for your fixed head or your not allowed to come here for testing anymore..and i wont put your strings on..jk


I am pretty well set with the Phatheads. I'd do the Helix in a heartbeat but I don't want to reconfigure my setup and replace 18, 125 gr heads in next 82 days. Lol


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> yea no doubt " ok great honey, bye ok bye now, have fun" slam door


Got to love it!


----------



## Hidden Danger

Beer----check
Chips----check
Tv remote----check
Android tablet----check
Internet connection----check
Archery Talk account----check
Bowhunter and bowhunter showcases----check
2013realdealbroadhead test by sethro------check
I'm good


----------



## Fortyneck

LET THE SAWDUST HIT THE FLOOR!!!LET THE SAWDUST HIT THE FLOOR!!!

:rock:


----------



## jdrhoads

Ttt lets see some wood chips fly!!


----------



## Hidden Danger

Let's split some gel!


----------



## sethro02

testing complete..adding scores


----------



## sethro02

one thing to keep in mind
all heads were 450 grains with fmj except the EXODUS!
THE EXODUS WAS 125 GRAINS SO THAT MADE THE TOTAL 475 GRAINS


----------



## TimmyZ7

Come on with it!!!


----------



## sethro02

Gravedigger Chisel Tip Test Results:
penetration- 11
durability- 5
dependability- 5
carnage- 49.5
total score- 70.5


----------



## TimmyZ7

Gotta start my shift tonight so I will be checking in later. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## sethro02

that arrow is not aiming downward by the way. it was the camera angle, my bad


----------



## sethro02

gravedigger chisel entrance


----------



## trial153

Best tread in a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethro02

digger, chisel exit


----------



## sethro02

digger chisel gel entrance


----------



## sethro02

digger chisel gel exit


----------



## rut hunt

It wanted to come out that other side


----------



## sethro02

Gravedigger COC Test Results:
penetration- 11
durability- 5
dependability- 5
carnage- 49.5
total score- 70.5


----------



## sethro02

gravedigger coc exit


----------



## jdrhoads

sethro02 said:


> gravedigger coc exit


Wow pretty much dead even with the chisel !


----------



## sethro02

gravedigger coc gel entrance


----------



## sethro02

digger coc gel exit


----------



## trapper.robi

Am I the only one that cant open Sethro s link in his sig?? I really wanna see the results the easy way lol


----------



## jdrhoads

Same here. Linky no worky.


----------



## jdrhoads

I am assuming its not working because he is still working on the form


----------



## sethro02

Wasp Jack Hammer Test Results:
penetration- 11
durability- 5
dependability- 3 ( blades were open by the time it hit gel, just not on impact)
carnage- 30.25
total score- 49.25


----------



## sethro02

i'll work on the link in a minute. let me get all this posted


----------



## goathollow

jdrhoads said:


> I am assuming its not working because he is still working on the form


Seth may have the spreadsheet open and as the administrator of it could be no one else can view it.


----------



## sethro02

wasp jack hammer entrance


----------



## sethro02

jack hammer exit


----------



## rut hunt

I expected wasp to fail in some form actually figured blades would come off


----------



## sethro02

wasp jack hammer gel exit


----------



## sethro02

wasp jack hammer plus fmj= no good, i even had a bar adapter ring on it!


----------



## jdrhoads

sethro02 said:


> wasp jack hammer plus fmj= no good, i even had a bar adapter ring on it!
> View attachment 1591078


That's insane! Not good for a broadhead to do that.


----------



## goathollow

sethro02 said:


> wasp jack hammer plus fmj= no good, i even had a bar adapter ring on it!
> View attachment 1591078


Well there's $12 down the toilet!!


----------



## sethro02

Simmons Landshark 100 grain Test Results:
penetration- 11 
durability- 5
dependability- na
carnage- 44
total score- 60


----------



## sethro02

simmons landshark entrance


----------



## sethro02

landshark exit


----------



## sethro02

landshark gel entrance


----------



## sethro02

landshark gel exit


----------



## sethro02

Exodus 125 Test Results:
penetration- 11
durability- 5
dependability- na
carnage- 34.1
total score- 50.1


----------



## sethro02

exodus 125 entrance


----------



## sethro02

exodus 125 exit


----------



## goathollow

sethro02 said:


> Simmons Landshark 100 grain Test Results:
> penetration- 11
> durability- 5
> dependability- na
> carnage- 44
> total score- 60
> View attachment 1591079


Well that's kinda disappointing!! Guess the Phatheads will be going solo to Africa after all.


----------



## sethro02

^ per rules on page one that is a 11 since it broke through


----------



## sethro02

exodus 125 gel entrance


----------



## sethro02

Round 3 Standards Aftermath


----------



## bambikiller

grave digger whooped *****


sethro02 said:


> Round 3 Standards Aftermath
> View attachment 1591098


----------



## sethro02

try my sig now, should be good


----------



## sethro02

working on video


----------



## bambikiller

looking at the sheet the deep six seem to have higher scores thus far


----------



## nolimitarchery

Hey they did good against the fixed crowd again. Try them with a VAP and they will penetrate the same as the deep six. 

Thanks Seth


----------



## bambikiller

nolimitarchery said:


> Hey they did good against the fixed crowd again. Try them with a VAP and they will penetrate the same as the deep six.
> 
> Thanks Seth


Awesome. .. Just switched to a .300 vap and 125 trocar/coc will go nicely


----------



## nolimitarchery

That is the same shaft I shoot and they rock. When the 125's come out you are on the top of the list.


----------



## sethro02

bambikiller said:


> looking at the sheet the deep six seem to have higher scores thus far



yea they penetrated way more


----------



## sethro02

you light arrow guys talk silly:box:


----------



## jdrhoads

Still like my FMJs!!


----------



## chadshot

Ttt


----------



## nolimitarchery

Seth you should put the deep six on one spread sheet and the FMJ's on another. The small shafts penetrate way more. I should have had victory send you shafts so the test would be more comparable. My bad!


----------



## jdrhoads

My main issue with VAP is Vietnam.


----------



## sethro02

nolimitarchery said:


> Seth you should put the deep six on one spread sheet and the FMJ's on another. The small shafts penetrate way more. I should have had victory send you shafts so the test would be more comparable. My bad!


im working on that buddy, im a bit computer ruhhh tarded


----------



## sethro02

jdrhoads said:


> My main issue with VAP is Vietnam.


i think thats mexico actually, just down the street from goldtip, carbon express is korea


----------



## nolimitarchery

Computer or just!!!!


----------



## sethro02

here is round 3 video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af0i030HDZ8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sethro02

nolimitarchery said:


> Computer or just!!!!


just a ruhtard


----------



## sethro02

Deep six round 1 video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebJ18CtG1wI

Deep Six Round 2 video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11hOK3UoIeI
Standard Mechanicals
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1YJHV9xEcI

Round 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af0i030HDZ8


----------



## jdrhoads

sethro02 said:


> i think thats mexico actually, just down the street from goldtip, carbon express is korea


Regardless, when I have the chance to choose American I do. Easton it is.


----------



## nolimitarchery

I switched my production to the USA because I got a better product. The VAP arrows are some of the best arrows on the market. It would be great to buy everything USA but even the computer you are on wasn't made here.


----------



## jdrhoads

As soon as they are released I will have some USA made Diggers on the front of those Easton's. Awesome results as expected.


----------



## jdrhoads

nolimitarchery said:


> I switched my production to the USA because I got a better product. The VAP arrows are some of the best arrows on the market. It would be great to buy everything USA but even the computer you are on wasn't made here.


Dale I understand most of what we own in America is made overseas. I agree with you that VAP is one of if not the best shaft made today. But like I said when I have the opportunity to make a choice I choose American. I was pretty stoked when I saw you were moving production to the US.


----------



## sethro02

on the spreadsheet i seperated them with colored boxes :noidea:


----------



## nolimitarchery

jdrhoads said:


> Dale I understand most of what we own in America is made overseas. I agree with you that VAP is one of if not the best shaft made today. But like I said when I have the opportunity to make a choice I choose American. I was pretty stoked when I saw you were moving production to the US.


I totally understand. Thank you, I was pretty confident in how they were going to perform.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Thanks again seth.


----------



## jdrhoads

Yep same here Seth. I know that's a lot of work. Thanks.


----------



## sethro02

no prob


----------



## sawtoothscream

Did you use injections for the D6 heads?


----------



## sethro02

sawtoothscream said:


> Did you use injections for the D6 heads?


Yes

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

I think 438 grains total on injexions

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goathollow

jdrhoads said:


> Regardless, when I have the chance to choose American I do. Easton it is.


I like your style!


----------



## gasman8

sethro02 said:


> yea no doubt " ok great honey, bye ok bye now, have fun" slam door


I have visions of sethro's foot on wife butt helping her into the car as she leaves. Small kiss on babies cheek and then sethro hitting the garage door opener for mrs. sethro.


----------



## sethro02

gasman8 said:


> I have visions of sethro's foot on wife butt helping her into the car as she leaves. Small kiss on babies cheek and then sethro hitting the garage door opener for mrs. sethro.


Ha thats about how it went down

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

Exodus 125 are sold

Still have some deep six heads left

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trapper.robi

Is there a reason the Deep six penetrated so much more?? could you expect the same results from any other small diameter arrow, say BE deep impact with outsert or a VAP with penetrator in/outsert??


----------



## sethro02

trapper.robi said:


> Is there a reason the Deep six penetrated so much more?? could you expect the same results from any other small diameter arrow, say BE deep impact with outsert or a VAP with penetrator in/outsert??


My only guess is that they are slimmer than other arrows...im putting a deep six insert into a vap and shooting it with the helix deep six to see the difference in weight for penetration. The injexions weighed almost 440 grains. The vap will weigh 380 ish with the helix 125. In theory it shouldnt do as good because of weight but if that helix busts a decent size hole for it, it may do somewhat good

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

I also think this test may favor slim arrows, once the plywood is busted their is nothing else really grabbing the arrow except gel

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hidden Danger

Can't wait until you test the frankenheads with Onepin's "Hunlee". You do realize you're gonna break somethings right? I bet the arrow shaft gets a complete passthrough with every head. The broadhead might explode but I think the shaft will make it out the other side.


----------



## 0nepin

hidden danger said:


> Can't wait until you test the frankenheads with Onepin's "Hunlee". You do realize you're gonna break somethings right? I bet the arrow shaft gets a complete passthrough with every head. The broadhead might explode but I think the shaft will make it out the other side.


Breathn said the limbs shipped Friday so I'm guesting sethro will get it by the by the 22nd.


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> Can't wait until you test the frankenheads with Onepin's "Hunlee". You do realize you're gonna break somethings right? I bet the arrow shaft gets a complete passthrough with every head. The broadhead might explode but I think the shaft will make it out the other side.


Stocking up on drywall! Im actually a little scared. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Stocking up on drywall! Im actually a little scared.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Me too bro........me too.


----------



## sethro02

Still waiting on new phathead hp, may have to follow up on that. Also not sure which frankenheads will be tested, I still have one raging ulmer

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Norwegian Woods

I hope you can test both the deep six and the standard version of the Rage Hypodermic *sethro02*.
Again, thanks for doing this!


----------



## sethro02

Norwegian Woods said:


> I hope you can test both the deep six and the standard version of the Rage Hypodermic *sethro02*.
> Again, thanks for doing this!


She said she will send all the new heads

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Norwegian Woods

sethro02 said:


> She said she will send all the new heads
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Great


----------



## sethro02

Mail call
Massai single bevel from alaska bowhunting

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bambikiller

sweet ... whens testing


sethro02 said:


> Mail call
> Massai single bevel from alaska bowhunting
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INDEERMAN

Let me say I have been entertained and enjoyed your testing and it did give some varied results and showed the durability of some heads as less than desirable.
That said on to the meat of my post here .

I have one critique of your testing!! The fact that so many shots are either out to the edge of the jell /nipping the edge of the frame ,or almost a complete miss of the jell .compounded by the fact that you leave a gap between medias such as "the back of the jell and the back board "really nullifies any real true testing penetration consistency from shot to shot and Bh to Bh .

Deer/animals have no gaps in the body materials .So in conclusion unless the arrows are passing through the exact same amount of test media from one shot to the next it sways the testing results badly . I.E. { shots closer to the edge of the media will have less resistance to slow the shot as the weight and compression of the jell will be less and easier move in this case separated } .After looking over the testing from an open scientific eye with no dog in the fight at all .It is my opinion that these results all be it are interesting have no consistency .All one have to do is look at the pictures of the shot placement and the testing device to realize these posts as true .

Accurate testing relies on exact duplication and consistency of tests from every aspect of the control group .Just something to think about for the Op running the testing.True science will set us free .One of my professors once said this to the class it became undeniable as we neared the end of the class.Your starting to get on the right track ,just a few changes will result in more testing consistency is all I am saying .


----------



## missionperk

When you drop your change and put in the effort. Then you can criticize Seth. Just my .02


----------



## sethro02

INDEERMAN said:


> Let me say I have been entertained and enjoyed your testing and it did give some varied results and showed the durability of some heads as less than desirable.
> That said on to the meat of my post here .
> 
> I have one critique of your testing!! The fact that so many shots are either out to the edge of the jell /nipping the edge of the frame ,or almost a complete miss of the jell .compounded by the fact that you leave a gap between medias such as "the back of the jell and the back board "really nullifies any real true testing penetration consistency from shot to shot and Bh to Bh .
> 
> Deer/animals have no gaps in the body materials .So in conclusion unless the arrows are passing through the exact same amount of test media from one shot to the next it sways the testing results badly . I.E. { shots closer to the edge of the media will have less resistance to slow the shot as the weight and compression of the jell will be less and easier move in this case separated } .After looking over the testing from an open scientific eye with no dog in the fight at all .It is my opinion that these results all be it are interesting have no consistency .All one have to do is look at the pictures of the shot placement and the testing device to realize these posts as true .
> 
> Accurate testing relies on exact duplication and consistency of tests from every aspect of the control group .Just something to think about for the Op running the testing.True science will set us free .One of my professors once said this to the class it became undeniable as we neared the end of the class.Your starting to get on the right track ,just a few changes will result in more testing consistency is all I am saying .


First ill say thanks for looking .
Second, all the mediums are as consistant as anybody can make with easily accessible products
Third, if I recall, only one head nicked the framing out of hundrededs tested, and I retested it
Fourth, for the ones that did not hit perfectly center with the gel, those heads didnt bust through the other side therefore imo , pointless to retestfifth, all arrows weigh exactly the same when tested, bow is always set at same weight and length, all heads spin true before testing, and once again the mediums are made and or assembled the same, its seriously the best most can do with whats available
Sixth, with all do respect would you listen to a bunch of professors in suits and lab coats saying "x" broadhead is better? I wouldnt.
I understand your where your coming from but in the real world we just dont have the capabilty for the "perfect" test, I wish we did


----------



## INDEERMAN

missionperk said:


> When you drop your change and put in the effort. Then you can criticize Seth. Just my .02


I just pointed out that there were to many inconsistencies .And this is a free world I simply stated fact .Obviously you do not understand how important consistent testing is .You are too worried about my statement to get the point .I am not attacking this man at all .I am just trying to give him a few valuable points so his testing is more consistent and there is less room for error and those who attack his testing have less ammo.Because as fun and interesting as it is it is flawed at this time.

I can and will critique anyone and any thing i wish .I have dropped coin for further education .I have open eyes and mind and will use it and will express my opinions freely .Something you obviously do not have by your own words that you posted .Being a fan is fine but use your mind .You know as well as I do what I posted is factual and based in pure science .All test in order to have true meaning and credibility must be done exactly the same every time .


----------



## sethro02

bambikiller said:


> sweet ... whens testing


This week, ill also be testing the lighter vap with the helix


----------



## kybeau

sethro02 said:


> This week, ill also be testing the lighter vap with the helix


Sethro, are you planning on testing the bipolar? Im very interested in that broadhead. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sethro02

Tgis test was first started to replicate a bad shot ie, harder than ribs but slightlyless harder than a solid shoulder hit. To me the gaps doesnt mean much as long as there consistant, and for the mist part they they are. There isnt much room between the boards


----------



## sethro02

kybeau said:


> Sethro, are you planning on testing the bipolar? Im very interested in that broadhead. Thanks in advance.


Ive tried contacting them but havent heard back, ill jeep u posted


----------



## INDEERMAN

sethro02 said:


> First ill say thanks for looking .
> Second, all the mediums are as consistant as anybody can make with easily accessible products
> Third, if I recall, only one head nicked the framing out of hundrededs tested, and I retested it
> Fourth, for the ones that did not hit perfectly center with the gel, those heads didnt bust through the other side therefore imo , pointless to retestfifth, all arrows weigh exactly the same when tested, bow is always set at same weight and length, all heads spin true before testing, and once again the mediums are made and or assembled the same, its seriously the best most can do with whats available
> Sixth, with all do respect would you listen to a bunch of professors in suits and lab coats saying "x" broadhead is better? I wouldnt.
> I understand your where your coming from but in the real world we just dont have the capabilty for the "perfect" test, I wish we did


I get where you are coming from here .

That said the shots that are very high or off to the side of the jell will not have the same amount of applied force on them and that force is very important.So yes they may not have passed through but then again there were a few that got farther than they would have by this placement .

Your on to the right ideas here . Yes!!!!! If there were a consistent tests done under strict control measures in a labratory under very controlled standards with all BHs ,and they also included flight and grouping info .I would have no choice but to use the very best of the group being tested .To use less than that would not be optimal in my book I would defiantly have to at least try the winner of such a test ,as long as the testing was not in a bias mannor.


----------



## Sinister01

INDEERMAN said:


> I have dropped coin for further education .


really? and you can't spell "gel"...see post 645


----------



## sethro02

INDEERMAN said:


> I get where you are coming from here .
> 
> That said the shots that are very high or off to the side of the jell will not have the same amount of applied force on them and that force is very important.So yes they may not have passed through but then again there were a few that got farther than thopey would have by this placement .
> 
> Your on to the right ideas here . Yes!!!!! If there were a consistent tests done under strict control measures in a labratory under very controlled standards with all BHs ,and they also included flight and grouping info .I would have no choice but to use the very best of the group being tested .To use less than that would not be optimal in my book I would defiantly have to at least try the winner of such a test ,as long as the testing was not in a bias mannor.


When taljing about shot placement high and low on gel, we are talking about 8". Tgere is not much more force on the head that hits lower. Been down thia road last year. Its such a small amount of gel tgere wont be a noticeable difference..and rhen if we really wanna dig deep, gel acts nothing like flesh. Flesh seperates when hit, gel suctions back together creating drag


----------



## INDEERMAN

sethro02 said:


> Tgis test was first started to replicate a bad shot ie, harder than ribs but slightlyless harder than a solid shoulder hit. To me the gaps doesnt mean much as long as there consistant, and for the mist part they they are. There isnt much room between the boards


Well despite your thought about this I have noticed rather wide gap between the gel and the back board will and can wreck many expendables .Thus much of the damage done to the expandable blades are due to the arrows rapid deceleration and nothing to retain the blades back thrusting them back forward.Notice how many arrows that have passed through game with fold out blades are closed or partially closed when you pick them up .There is a reason for that rapid deceleration or impact with the something after clearing the game being shot.

Simply because the arrow is slowing after impact and as soon as the BH clears the gel many of the blades will be thrust forward by the slowing of the arrow and will be damaged by impacting the back board in less than open condition .Just think about that for a bit .After watching your results I realized that is the likely culprit in much of their blade damage .Loose the gap and watch the penetration increase and the damage to blades decrease .

Just a thought here after watching you set up and testing from day one .This is why I posted .there can be much different results here with just a few adjustments .This is why the large gap between the gel and backboard matters .Thus take the gap out at least leave just enough room to reinsert a new gel media and not allow the BH to clear the media before impacting the backboard the results will much different for all shots.Keep in mind that at the shoulders the largest of deer are only 14-16 inches wide or thick through broadside .If you doubt this just measure the chest cavity of any mount you have on the wall strait across and there are no gaps .

I just posted a few thoughts.accuracy of testing is paramount to any real applicability or consistency in the real world at all .
Good luck


----------



## INDEERMAN

Sinister01 said:


> really? and you can't spell "gel"...see post 645


Typo ..really want to play that stupid game ?I am not amazed that someone from this site would only take that from my post as a way to discredit it .Your name says it all ..I spell just fine your clearly very young as an adult would fight the meaning of a post not a single word .So sad here.. Actually gel is slang for gelatin so not even really a spelling error just not enough slang for you i suppose


----------



## rj47368

try braxx if you can I might be able to find some around here mean broadhead


----------



## apache pilot

Gtfo! Deerman you are educated in hijacking but not in common sense. Kinda like when you went to a party and nobody talked to you and that feeling you got? That's kinda what you should be feeling now.......


----------



## apache pilot

Sethro and everybody that has contributed to this thread---> this is one of my fav threads ever! Been following this one like a buck on a hot doe! Thanks


----------



## Sinister01

INDEERMAN said:


> Typo ..really want to play that stupid game ?I am not amazed that someone from this site would only take that from my post as a way to discredit it .Your name says it all ..I spell just fine your clearly very young as an adult would fight the meaning of a post not a single word .So sad here.. Actually gel is slang for gelatin so not even really a spelling error just not enough slang for you i suppose


LOL, you got me, I'm actually 9 years old. for the record, I wouldn't have said anything had you not brought up your "higher education" in a seemingly arrogant way. by all means, conduct your own "tests" in an error free lab setting and I will happily read and or watch it too.


----------



## INDEERMAN

sethro02 said:


> When taljing about shot placement high and low on gel, we are talking about 8". Tgere is not much more force on the head that hits lower. Been down thia road last year. Its such a small amount of gel tgere wont be a noticeable difference..and rhen if we really wanna dig deep, gel acts nothing like flesh. Flesh seperates when hit, gel suctions back together creating drag


I am just trying to give you a bit of good observation an advice here and in no way am I trying to take the wind from your sails or discredit your work as we all must start from somewhere. But at some point constructive critique is meant to help .I realize you have much time and money involved here I give you kudos for doing this .But remember we sometimes are our own worst enemies in things we attempt do we over look some things that can and do make huge differences in the finished results or product.


I understand that the test media acts like only what it is ,and is only meant to somehow create some sort or resistance that is consistent. But how its constructed can have adverse results that are overlooked.
I felt compelled to give a bit of solid advise to you here as I respect what you are attempting to do and your efforts.


----------



## bambikiller

why dont you go pound some sand somewhere else


INDEERMAN said:


> I just pointed out that there were to many inconsistencies .And this is a free world I simply stated fact .Obviously you do not understand how important consistent testing is .You are too worried about my statement to get the point .I am not attacking this man at all .I am just trying to give him a few valuable points so his testing is more consistent and there is less room for error and those who attack his testing have less ammo.Because as fun and interesting as it is it is flawed at this time.
> 
> I can and will critique anyone and any thing i wish .I have dropped coin for further education .I have open eyes and mind and will use it and will express my opinions freely .Something you obviously do not have by your own words that you posted .Being a fan is fine but use your mind .You know as well as I do what I posted is factual and based in pure science .All test in order to have true meaning and credibility must be done exactly the same every time .


----------



## INDEERMAN

apache pilot said:


> Gtfo! Deerman you are educated in hijacking but not in common sense. Kinda like when you went to a party and nobody talked to you and that feeling you got? That's kinda what you should be feeling now.......


I am just attempting to help a bit here the results would be considerably different .Carry on I will not lower myself any further in this meaningless personal attack banter.I hijacked nothing just gave some constructive input and was attacked for it .


----------



## INDEERMAN

bambikiller said:


> why dont you go pound some sand somewhere else


Kids...lol


----------



## sethro02

INDEERMAN said:


> Well despite your thought about this I have noticed rather wide gap between the gel and the back board will and can wreck many expendables .Thus much of the damage done to the expandable blades are due to the arrows rapid deceleration and nothing to retain the blades back thrusting them back forward.Notice how many arrows that have passed through game with fold out blades are closed or partially closed when you pick them up .There is a reason for that rapid deceleration or impact with the something after clearing the game being shot.
> 
> Simply because the arrow is slowing after impact and as soon as the BH clears the gel many of the blades will be thrust forward by the slowing of the arrow and will be damaged by impacting the back board in less than open condition .Just think about that for a bit .After watching your results I realized that is the likely culprit in much of their blade damage .Loose the gap and watch the penetration increase and the damage to blades decrease .
> 
> Just a thought here after watching you set up and testing from day one .This is why I posted .there can be much different results here with just a few adjustments .This is why the large gap between the gel and backboard matters .Thus take the gap out at least leave just enough room to reinsert a new gel media and not allow the BH to clear the media before impacting the backboard the results will much different for all shots.*Keep in mind that at the shoulders the largest of deer are only 14-16 inches wide or thick through broadside .If you doubt this just measure the chest cavity of any mount you have on the wall strait across and there are no gaps .*
> 
> I just posted a few thoughts.accuracy of testing is paramount to any real applicability or consistency in the real world at all .
> Good luck


i know this, ive even mentioned that in the 2012 thread that you followed. with how this contraption is set up now there will be differences in the test. if you go thicker wood, nothing will get through back side, you go thinnner, everything will blow through. i understand your gap theory, i really do. back last summer when i through all this together one afternoon i didnt think it would get too popular, i was wrong. and after much debate on everything single thing with this test i just have to come to the conclusion to keep doing it like i did because in my opinion thats consistant. i cant make everybody happy. pretty sure i had the record for most hate mail in my inbox last summer. and everything youve said has come up multiply times. i would just suggest to you to take it for what its worth, a test in a guys garage. fortuneatly ive got to help alot of people along the way so if someone takes good from this then thats all i really care about. if you want real world performance then check out the real world broadhead test thread where you will find a compilation of multiple kills with multiple different setups, and multiple different outcomes. you cant get any more real then that.


----------



## missionperk

Nope I know nothing about consistent testing. I just deal with brake hoses and fuel tank parts all day long. This is very subjective and not life or death and you treated it as such. Thus my response.


----------



## INDEERMAN

sethro02 said:


> i know this, ive even mentioned that in the 2012 thread that you followed. with how this contraption is set up now there will be differences in the test. if you go thicker wood, nothing will get through back side, you go thinnner, everything will blow through. i understand your gap theory, i really do. back last summer when i through all this together one afternoon i didnt think it would get too popular, i was wrong. and after much debate on everything single thing with this test i just have to come to the conclusion to keep doing it like i did because in my opinion thats consistant. i cant make everybody happy. pretty sure i had the record for most hate mail in my inbox last summer. and everything youve said has come up multiply times. i would just suggest to you to take it for what its worth, a test in a guys garage. fortuneatly ive got to help alot of people along the way so if someone takes good from this then thats all i really care about. if you want real world performance then check out the real world broadhead test thread where you will find a compilation of multiple kills with multiple different setups, and multiple different outcomes. you cant get any more real then that.


I applaud your efforts and fortitude and will retire at this point and I always take things at face value.


----------



## bambikiller

every head is shot threw the same thing...so move on with life ..or are you the oldhootowl or buck21 in disguise???????? hmmmmm.. sorry if your head didnt do well see your way out you are taking up too much space on here as it is ...some of us contributed to this and would like to see results rather than your loud mouth... if you have something to say why dont you pm it, rather than clog up thread with your narcissists crap


INDEERMAN said:


> Kids...lol


----------



## INDEERMAN

missionperk said:


> Nope I know nothing about consistent testing. I just deal with brake hoses and fuel tank parts all day long. This is very subjective and not life or death and you treated it as such. Thus my response.


I deal with precise testing as well that deals in microns /and parts per million everyday of my working life in the lab I work at .I get the subjective part but saw room for a small improvement that is all.


----------



## apache pilot

You should have 350000 posts then instead of coming into a thread with your useless banter yet you have 35. We all are here for the protons neutrons electrons and millionths and gazillionths.


----------



## INDEERMAN

bambikiller said:


> every head is shot threw the same thing...so move on with life ..or are you the oldhootowl or buck21 in disguise???????? hmmmmm.. sorry if your head didnt do well see your way out you are taking up too much space on here as it is ...some of us contributed to this and would like to see results rather than your loud mouth... if you have something to say why dont you pm it, rather than clog up thread with your narcissists crap


I don't know either of these people nor do I need to .There is a difference between narcissism and intelligent conversation. Who do you really think you are ??The day I do what a child tells me to do hell will freeze over .LMAO @ you kiddo. I posted here to try to get some intelligent feedback here not be attacked by children .You obviously do not understand how an open forum is supposed to work .Input from many places and varied ideas are paramount in open forum discussion that is how ideas are conveyed by adults.


----------



## nolimitarchery

Indeerman,
As you may know I do have a dog in this fight. I sometimes watch the results and think if he only did this or that my broadhead would have scored better or another one may not have scored as well. 

The funny thing about Seth's test is it really isn't about the final score it is did the broadhead you prefer fail at any point? Did it do as much damage as you thought it would? I know the Grave Digger kills and does it efficiently. All the top broadheads kill and all should do well on a simple test such as this. Score are really erellivent as long as the broadhead does what it is advertised to do.

Take it for what it is worth and draw your own conclusions. 

And by the way my broadhead is the best..lol

Thanks 
Dale


----------



## apache pilot

Sethro your thread is useless because you are not using microscopes, micrometers, Hubble telescopes , carbon dating and flux capacitors


----------



## INDEERMAN

apache pilot said:


> You should have 350000 posts then instead of coming into a thread with your useless banter yet you have 35. We all are here for the protons neutrons electrons and millionths and gazillionths.


So post count is some sort credibility license here lol


----------



## INDEERMAN

nolimitarchery said:


> Indeerman,
> As you may know I do have a dog in this fight. I sometimes watch the results and think if he only did this or that my broadhead would have scored better or another one may not have scored as well.
> 
> The funny thing about Seth's test is it really isn't about the final score it is did the broadhead you prefer fail at any point? Did it do as much damage as you thought it would? I know the Grave Digger kills and does it efficiently. All the top broadheads kill and all should do well on a simple test such as this. Score are really erellivent as long as the broadhead does what it is advertised to do.
> 
> Take it for what it is worth and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> And by the way my broadhead is the best..lol
> 
> Thanks
> Dale


I get it good luck with your BH line. As I stated it was just a suggestion and observation.


----------



## bambikiller

well the way you talk down to everyone that disagrees with you tells me you are compensating for something .. your mindless drivel you are trying to push down our throats was taken and discarded and you may move on now ... you keep calling me a kiddo which is funny as i have one of my own .. i assume you are a single man living in your parents basement just pounding keys... must be weird never to have felt a woman's warmth ..i understand the concept of an open forum and i also understand when a point has been giving and it is time for you to move on .. perhaps you are the child that has missed these points along the way ... either way you are picking fights with the wrong people youngster


INDEERMAN said:


> I don't know either of these people nor do I need to .There is a difference between narcissism and intelligent conversation. Who do you really think you are ??The day I do what a child tells me to do hell will freeze over .LMAO @ you kiddo. I posted here to try to get some intelligent feedback here not be attacked by children .You obviously do not understand how an open forum is supposed to work .Input from many places and varied ideas are paramount in open forum discussion that is how ideas are conveyed by adults.


----------



## bambikiller

....x2 nicely said


nolimitarchery said:


> Indeerman,
> As you may know I do have a dog in this fight. I sometimes watch the results and think if he only did this or that my broadhead would have scored better or another one may not have scored as well.
> 
> The funny thing about Seth's test is it really isn't about the final score it is did the broadhead you prefer fail at any point? Did it do as much damage as you thought it would? I know the Grave Digger kills and does it efficiently. All the top broadheads kill and all should do well on a simple test such as this. Score are really erellivent as long as the broadhead does what it is advertised to do.
> 
> Take it for what it is worth and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> And by the way my broadhead is the best..lol
> 
> Thanks
> Dale


----------



## 0nepin

apache pilot said:


> Sethro your thread is useless because you are not using microscopes, micrometers, Hubble telescopes , carbon dating and flux capacitors


I was going to suggest all of this last year.lol


----------



## Sinister01

INDEERMAN said:


> I don't know either of these people nor do I need to .There is a difference between narcissism and intelligent conversation. Who do you really think you are ??The day I do what a child tells me to do hell will freeze over .LMAO @ you kiddo. I posted here to try to get some intelligent feedback here not be attacked by children .You obviously do not understand how an open forum is supposed to work .Input from many places and varied ideas are paramount in open forum discussion that is how ideas are conveyed by adults.


It's starting to be clear to me now that you have called several people kids, including me, and you keep on with the "intelligent" this or that, that you are in fact the kid, why else would you constantly bring it up other than you in fact are a child.
here is something an intelligent adult (that said he/she was done with it) would do.... MOVE ON and be done with it.


----------



## bambikiller

...x2 believe i stated that to him in post one


Sinister01 said:


> It's starting to be clear to me now that you have called several people kids, including me, and you keep on with the "intelligent" this or that, that you are in fact the kid, why else would you constantly bring it up other than you in fact are a child.
> here is something an intelligent adult (that said he/she was done with it) would do.... MOVE ON and be done with it.


----------



## INDEERMAN

Sinister01 said:


> It's starting to be clear to me now that you have called several people kids, including me, and you keep on with the "intelligent" this or that, that you are in fact the kid, why else would you constantly bring it up other than you in fact are a child.
> here is something an intelligent adult (that said he/she was done with it) would do.... MOVE ON and be done with it.


I am likely old enough to be most of your father .The posters here make clear either the mental state or true age they are by the words they posted in some vain attacks.True adults do not act in this mannor constructive conversations.
That said I am quickly headed for my 6th decade on this earth and have dealt with this sort of issue from the young before as I had childern to raise . 

I brought it up due to the personal attacks that so freely flowed from my suggestions and observation .They were not intelligent in any means. So when attacked I will feel free to attack right back in turn.It obviously struck home harder with those who did and continue to do the attacking than the words they posted at me .Like children they must always have the last unfounded harsh word .


----------



## HAPPY DAD

I would LOVE for you to get one of the bipolar broadheads from Tim Knight out of Georgia. Its a new head and I think it would be good to do this test on it.

There are a few of his guys that are helping him that are on this board.

pasinthrough should be able to help


----------



## bambikiller

you obviously havent been around AT long


INDEERMAN said:


> I am likely old enough to be most of your father .The posters here make clear either the mental state or true age they are by the words they posted in some vain attacks.True adults do not act in this mannor constructive conversations.
> That said I am quickly headed for my 6th decade on this earth and have dealt with this sort of issue from the young before as I had childern to raise .
> 
> I brought it up due to the personal attacks that so freely flowed from my suggestions and observation .They were not intelligent in any means. So when attacked I will feel free to attack right back in turn.It obviously struck home harder with those who did and continue to do the attacking than the words they posted at me .Like children they must always have the last unfounded harsh word .


----------



## bambikiller

perhaps we can all meet one day and see if you still have a condescending attitude in person... i already know the answer .. like i said your probably in your parents basement pounding keys trying to appear intelligent... do us all a favor and stay off the thread ... back to testing seth .. dont listen to the childish hater its past his bed time


INDEERMAN said:


> I am likely old enough to be most of your father .The posters here make clear either the mental state or true age they are by the words they posted in some vain attacks.True adults do not act in this mannor constructive conversations.
> That said I am quickly headed for my 6th decade on this earth and have dealt with this sort of issue from the young before as I had childern to raise .
> 
> I brought it up due to the personal attacks that so freely flowed from my suggestions and observation .They were not intelligent in any means. So when attacked I will feel free to attack right back in turn.It obviously struck home harder with those who did and continue to do the attacking than the words they posted at me .Like children they must always have the last unfounded harsh word .


----------



## Sinister01

INDEERMAN said:


> I am likely old enough to be most of your father .The posters here make clear either the mental state or true age they are by the words they posted in some vain attacks.True adults do not act in this mannor constructive conversations.
> That said I am quickly headed for my 6th decade on this earth and have dealt with this sort of issue from the young before as I had childern to raise .
> 
> I brought it up due to the personal attacks that so freely flowed from my suggestions and observation .They were not intelligent in any means. So when attacked I will feel free to attack right back in turn.It obviously struck home harder with those who did and continue to do the attacking than the words they posted at me .Like children they must always have the last unfounded harsh word .


not old enough to be my dad but I will say fair enough, and dont take it the wrong way but your "high horse" attitude wont do you any favors on this site and not just in this thread. so if you continue to look down from a self proclaimed pedestal in any sub-forum here be prepared for the same reaction.


----------



## link06

Sinister01 said:


> not old enough to be my dad but I will say fair enough, and dont take it the wrong way but your "high horse" attitude wont do you any favors on this site and not just in this thread. so if you continue to look down from a self proclaimed pedestal in any sub-forum here be prepared for the same reaction.


Well said Sinister!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apache pilot

i love ramcats. i wish their blades were thicker all the way to the ends tho. that helix is a bad ass! i want to get some of them


----------



## apache pilot

i want to try some tests with the nextra broadhead. not to copy sethro but to try some other experiements.


----------



## bambikiller

that guy is pming me rt now..may report him to the mods what do you guys think ... its rather annoying and un called for


----------



## sethro02

HAPPY DAD said:


> I would LOVE for you to get one of the bipolar broadheads from Tim Knight out of Georgia. Its a new head and I think it would be good to do this test on it.
> 
> There are a few of his guys that are helping him that are on this board.
> 
> 
> pasinthrough should be able to help


Ok thanks ill see what I can do


----------



## sethro02

apache pilot said:


> i want to try some tests with the nextra broadhead. not to copy sethro but to try some other experiements.


Let us know man. Onepin is ginna try those on a turkey


----------



## apache pilot

i need to order some soon. i got some 4 blade wac'em exits if you need them seth


----------



## sethro02

I think I tested wacems, maybe nit the exit though. Ill let you know. I kinda wanna get some more single bevels. Also should be getting the new killzones too, low ke, and the other one, cant remember


----------



## Sinister01

apache pilot said:


> i need to order some soon. i got some 4 blade wac'em exits if you need them seth


I have a pack of nextra cleankill's I'll sell ya.... if you want.


----------



## 0nepin

Sinister01 said:


> I have a pack of nextra cleankill's I'll sell ya.... if you want.


132gr's of pain!!!


----------



## shaffer88

INDEERMAN said:


> I am just attempting to help a bit here the results would be considerably different .Carry on I will not lower myself any further in this meaningless personal attack banter.I hijacked nothing just gave some constructive input and was attacked for it .


Why is it you say you are not lowering your self anymore and yet 30 posts later you are still here. . Do your own testing, spend your own money and time then tell us about it. . We're tired of heating what your would of done, do it yourself and then come back and tell us all about your heroics. Goodday

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Norwegian Woods

INDEERMAN said:


> I am just trying to give you a bit of good observation an advice here and in no way am I trying to take the wind from your sails or discredit your work as we all must start from somewhere. But at some point constructive critique is meant to help .I realize you have much time and money involved here I give you kudos for doing this .But remember we sometimes are our own worst enemies in things we attempt do we over look some things that can and do make huge differences in the finished results or product.
> 
> 
> I understand that the test media acts like only what it is ,and is only meant to somehow create some sort or resistance that is consistent. But how its constructed can have adverse results that are overlooked.
> I felt compelled to give a bit of solid advise to you here as I respect what you are attempting to do and your efforts.


Constructive critique is good and I am sure the Seth has no problems with that.
I gave some of that to him in his 2012 test and he had no problems with that at all 

First of all is it totally impossible to make a perfect test unless you can shoot lots of deer in a controlled situation.
It is possible to make a test where other materials are used to simulate a deer, but it will still not be the same at all. 
A test like that will only give an indication on how a broadhead will perform. Like the test Seth is doing.

Yes, I agree that it is possible to make Sethro's test more consistent, but that would cost him very much more money and also take much more time.
He could make a gel block that would give no space between the boards and only shoot one shot in every gel block and boards before he changed it all. And if he hit just a bit of the center he should do it again with a new broadhead and with new boards and block. That is asking way to much from someone spending his own money and free time on doing this.
And I also don't think the test result difference would be so big that it would matter much.

To me the most important with Sethro's test is to see how well the broadheads take a beating from the boards and if the broadhead has really great or lousy penetration.

And I am very thankful to Sethro for doing this 
But I also think that some might be a bit aggressive and defensive on the behalf of Sethro when someone criticise his test.
Sethro is more than capable to defend it very well himself


----------



## sethro02

Also a thanks for the guys that have donated time miney and products to help me out as well


----------



## Norwegian Woods

sethro02 said:


> Also a thanks for the guys that have donated time miney and products to help me out as well


+1!


----------



## randal L

99 percent of us appreciate you doing this. Thank you


----------



## trial153

randal L said:


> 99 percent of us appreciate you doing this. Thank you


*^^ this. I am part of the 99% 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

trial153 said:


> *^^ this. I am part of the 99%
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X3 I'm part of the 99%


----------



## nebbowhunter

X4 looking forward to more!!


----------



## bambikiller

trial153 said:


> *^^ this. I am part of the 99%
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X5 that's why I donated .. Keep up the good work


----------



## apache pilot

I will donate in the future. I didn't pick up on this thread til recently


----------



## sethro02

Thx guys, apache dont worry man its cool, im just glad your following it


----------



## jdrhoads

LOL online degree!!


Sinister01 said:


> really? and you can't spell "gel"...see post 645


----------



## ghost1

sethro02 said:


> Also a thanks for the guys that have donated time miney and products to help me out as well


I think you ment thanks for the free stuff


----------



## sethro02

ghost1 said:


> I think you ment thanks for the free stuff


No, only you would look at like that. Congrats on your 3787 consecutive worthless post. Dont ever judge me again. Or assume I do this for free stuff.


----------



## sethro02

ghost1 said:


> I think you ment thanks for the free stuff


No, only you would look at like that. Congrats on your 3787 consecutive worthless post. Dont ever judge me again. Or assume I do this for free stuff.


----------



## sethro02

And if by free stuff you mean broken broadheads and broken arrows, yea im livin it up genius


----------



## trial153

ghost1 said:


> I think you ment thanks for the free stuff


Really where did you get your D bag license from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBudz

sethro02 said:


> I think I tested wacems, maybe nit the exit though. Ill let you know. I kinda wanna get some more single bevels. Also should be getting the new killzones too, low ke, and the other one, cant remember


Did you get an early line on the killzones? They told me may first in an email. I emailed back to see if their was any way I could get a pack early, sent a link to this thread, explained everything, offered to pay whatever. No reply.


----------



## sethro02

JBudz said:


> Did you get an early line on the killzones? They told me may first in an email. I emailed back to see if their was any way I could get a pack early, sent a link to this thread, explained everything, offered to pay whatever. No reply.


The guy I know that works there is sending me some early. Kinda like pre production runs, which ones are u interested in?


----------



## Sinister01

here it is Seth,


----------



## sethro02

Nice!


----------



## lavazhole

Any pass throughs this time? How many heads have gone all the way through both wood pieces?

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sinister01

sethro02 said:


> Nice!


thanks, here is the other.


----------



## sethro02

lavazhole said:


> Any pass throughs this time? How many heads have gone all the way through both wood pieces?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk 2


Complete passthroughs, ulmer edge last year. Several have made it through both. Pm me if you need the 2012 results, thx


----------



## perryhunter4

Are these Gravediggers for real? Seem to be reading some good stuff on them. The head up front looks like it would cause "planing" or it to fly different, but I am reading different. Is the penetration on these really that good, even on quartering shots? The little I have found, makes them look pretty good though. Curious of ones who have used them. Thanks a lot.


----------



## bambikiller

perryhunter4 said:


> Are these Gravediggers for real? Seem to be reading some good stuff on them. The head up front looks like it would cause "planing" or it to fly different, but I am reading different. Is the penetration on these really that good, even on quartering shots? The little I have found, makes them look pretty good though. Curious of ones who have used them. Thanks a lot.


They are the real deal .. Here is no planing .. It's a 1 in coc and trocar most heads are larger than that .. Hey shot spot on for me last year .. I have a couple kills posted on the no limit thread .. They open an impressive hole


----------



## nolimitarchery

I have used and tested them pretty exstinsivly and I can say they are the real deal. That being said I am the guy that makes them so I could be a little biased. 

All kidding aside, give them a try and you won't be disappointed. Check out our Facebook page Grave Digger Brodheads and you will see what people are saying about them.

Thanks 
Dale


----------



## sethro02

low poundage people are having great penetration. a prostaffer killed a musk ox at 85 yards, passthrough. with a 400 grain arrow


----------



## nolimitarchery

Seth are you testing anything tonight?


----------



## sethro02

no, testing thursday night. someone is sending me a 3 blade red feather phoenix single bevel so im trying to wait for that so if i get that the lineup will be
Massai single bevel from alaska bowhunting
red feather phoenix 3 blade single bevel
Vap arrow with deep six insert, and helix 125, total weight is 385.

im testing the vap against the injexion with the same head to see what the penetration differance is with the different weight


----------



## nolimitarchery

If they are the same weight then my money is on the VAP.


----------



## sethro02

vap with helix will be 385
injexion with helix that i shot was 438

this is mainly a light vs heavy deal with slim arrows, i still know what you'll be cheering for though


----------



## nolimitarchery

What ever do you mean?????


----------



## apache pilot

there are so many heads out there now that are just plain bad ass! i want to have an arrow with a diff head on each one and just grab an arrow in the dark and thats what i will shoot. its tough deciding!


----------



## sethro02

apache pilot said:


> there are so many heads out there now that are just plain bad ass! i want to have an arrow with a diff head on each one and just grab an arrow in the dark and thats what i will shoot. its tough deciding!


just shoot the digger


----------



## Buckfevr

I know that the Slick Trick Nuke has gotten a lot of bashing and I understand why, as they made their market on field point flight in a fixed head. But that said looking at the design, with the tip well ahead of the blades to line up the path and given that it's not an over the top design and it will take the least amount of KE to deploy of any mechanical out there and that it only has a 1.8" cut, I think it's going to outperform every mechanical out there except for the 1.5" cut ulmer.

I think folks are going to really be surprised.


----------



## Norwegian Woods

Buckfevr said:


> I know that the Slick Trick Nuke has gotten a lot of bashing and I understand why, as they made their market on field point flight in a fixed head. But that said looking at the design, with the tip well ahead of the blades to line up the path and given that it's not an over the top design and it will take the least amount of KE to deploy of any mechanical out there and that it only has a 1.8" cut, I think it's going to outperform every mechanical out there except for the 1.5" cut ulmer.
> 
> I think folks are going to really be surprised.


Only time and testing will tell


----------



## sethro02

Buckfevr said:


> I know that the Slick Trick Nuke has gotten a lot of bashing and I understand why, as they made their market on field point flight in a fixed head. But that said looking at the design, with the tip well ahead of the blades to line up the path and given that it's not an over the top design and it will take the least amount of KE to deploy of any mechanical out there and that it only has a 1.8" cut, I think it's going to outperform every mechanical out there except for the 1.5" cut ulmer.
> 
> I think folks are going to really be surprised.


Id be surprised. I would love to test one but me and oldhootowl dont see eye to eye so I will not be spending money with him


----------



## sethro02

The reason id be surprised about its penetration is because from the start its wider than other mechanicals, then it still has to deploy


----------



## Buckfevr

sethro02 said:


> The reason id be surprised about its penetration is because from the start its wider than other mechanicals, then it still has to deploy


It's pretty much going to deploy instantly. Fact is that the Ulmer edge is fully deployed before the blades contact the medium and there were no penetration issues. I'll get you one for testing when they're available, I wanted to look at them anyway. My only concern would be flight, because of the 1.3" exposed, but because of the small amount of total exposed blade that might not be an issue.


----------



## 1Lee

Buckfevr said:


> I know that the Slick Trick Nuke has gotten a lot of bashing and I understand why, as they made their market on field point flight in a fixed head. But that said looking at the design, with the tip well ahead of the blades to line up the path and given that it's not an over the top design and it will take the least amount of KE to deploy of any mechanical out there and that it only has a 1.8" cut, I think it's going to outperform every mechanical out there except for the 1.5" cut ulmer.
> 
> I think folks are going to really be surprised.


I agree also about the Nuke, but if you will notice it is just the same few guy's on here that is always bashing them. Well, they don't bash the heads they are just bashing to try and hurt old hoot. I, am a beleiver of the Slick Trick's they make a great head and I also would bet the Nuke will be good. old Hoot is not going to come out with something that don't work well.


----------



## sethro02

1Lee said:


> I agree also about the Nuke, but if you will notice it is just the same few guy's on here that is always bashing them. Well, they don't bash the heads they are just bashing to try and hurt old hoot. I, am a beleiver of the Slick Trick's they make a great head and I also would bet the Nuke will be good. old Hoot is not going to come out with something that don't work well.


Same few guys huh, their are more than you think and since your new on here its impossible for you to read all the past threads that hoot has commented in because the mods delete them


----------



## 1Lee

Not new at all just had to create new account a while back. It is only the same few that always bring's up oldhoot. Regardless of what you or your others guy's say Slick trick is a very good company with good customer service. Old hoot has not been back on here at all even after all the bashing you and some others have done. it just get old everytime something is said about ST you and 2-3 more always have something bad to say. Just move on like oldhoot did if you don't want to use ST so be it. Don't just keep beating a dead horse. A guy come on this thread the other day and gave his opinion on your test and y'all bout ripped him a new one so see y'all are no different.


----------



## sethro02

Never said slick tricks arent good, never bashed the guy yesterday, he gave me critique, I gave him my opinion.


----------



## manboy

sethro02...................u going to test the shuttle T black ops this year?.......


----------



## wdtorque

99%'er.
Appreciate your efforts.
Dozier


----------



## sethro02

manboy said:


> sethro02...................u going to test the shuttle T black ops this year?.......


I did last year buddy, just trying this year to do new releases or ones I missed last time. Pm me if you want pics of black ops, thx


----------



## bambikiller

1Lee said:


> Not new at all just had to create new account a while back. It is only the same few that always bring's up oldhoot. Regardless of what you or your others guy's say Slick trick is a very good company with good customer service. Old hoot has not been back on here at all even after all the bashing you and some others have done. it just get old everytime something is said about ST you and 2-3 more always have something bad to say. Just move on like oldhoot did if you don't want to use ST so be it. Don't just keep beating a dead horse. A guy come on this thread the other day and gave his opinion on your test and y'all bout ripped him a new one so see y'all are no different.


He was on a little while ago .. Get your facts straight and stop clogging the thread ... If your like to discuss oldhootowl or why so many don't see eye to eye with him shot me a pm .. But stop cluttering the thread ... Back to testing topics .. When's the single bevel going down seth


----------



## sethro02

bambikiller said:


> He was on a little while ago .. Get your facts straight and stop clogging the thread ... If your like to discuss oldhootowl or why so many don't see eye to eye with him shot me a pm .. But stop cluttering the thread ... Back to testing topics .. When's the single bevel going down seth


Thursday night testing


----------



## TimmyZ7

Rear deployment is still the fastest method of deployment and imparticular the slip cam design being the fastest method. The Nuke still has to swing open but, like a Swhacker, they start once in the animal meaning tiny entry. They use an old retention method, rubberband, that has been moved away from by most manufacturers on the market. They went from steel ferrule designs with their fixed line up to a slim aluminum design that has already proven weak by many tests. Short of pixie dust this head uses old news technology that will not be superior to what's on the market now. That's not bias that's just a head out of my arse observation and experience with a multitude of broadheads over the years. It's not revolutionary. 

Mechanicals today are almost all super accurate by the simplicity of their designs. The Nuke can't revolutionize this. It's nothing new and the design is just a copy of others out there already. The only group that I see bashing it consists of broadhead testers and enthusiasts well known on this site whom have each shot slick tricks in the past. In the same regard, the only ones sticking up for it are appearing more biased by their fanboism. You don't have to mention Oldhootowl but simply look at the broadhead itself and determine its inferior design.


----------



## 1Lee

bambikiller said:


> He was on a little while ago .. Get your facts straight and stop clogging the thread ... If your like to discuss oldhootowl or why so many don't see eye to eye with him shot me a pm .. But stop cluttering the thread ... Back to testing topics .. When's the single bevel going down seth


Just replying back to some post but like always you are the main one to speak up. I just replyed back to post about the Nuke and replyed back to sethro. Don't worry want reply to anything else on your thread bossman.


----------



## Fortyneck

Is it just me or does the rage hypodermic *tip* bear a striking resemblance to the vipertrick *tip?*

:behindsof


----------



## bambikiller

TimmyZ7 said:


> Rear deployment is still the fastest method of deployment and imparticular the slip cam design being the fastest method. The Nuke still has to swing open but, like a Swhacker, they start once in the animal meaning tiny entry. They use an old retention method, rubberband, that has been moved away from by most manufacturers on the market. They went from steel ferrule designs with their fixed line up to a slim aluminum design that has already proven weak by many tests. Short of pixie dust this head uses old news technology that will not be superior to what's on the market now. That's not bias that's just a head out of my arse observation and experience with a multitude of broadheads over the years. It's not revolutionary.
> 
> Mechanicals today are almost all super accurate by the simplicity of their designs. The Nuke can't revolutionize this. It's nothing new and the design is just a copy of others out there already. The only group that I see bashing it consists of broadhead testers and enthusiasts well known on this site whom have each shot slick tricks in the past. In the same regard, the only ones sticking up for it are appearing more biased by their fanboism. You don't have to mention Oldhootowl but simply look at the broadhead itself and determine its inferior design.


Nicely said Timmy... Pretty much sums it up in a nutshell ...


----------



## ghost1

sethro02 said:


> No, only you would look at like that. Congrats on your 3787 consecutive worthless post. Dont ever judge me again. Or assume I do this for free stuff.


:kiss:


----------



## 1Lee

TimmyZ7 said:


> Rear deployment is still the fastest method of deployment and imparticular the slip cam design being the fastest method. The Nuke still has to swing open but, like a Swhacker, they start once in the animal meaning tiny entry. They use an old retention method, rubberband, that has been moved away from by most manufacturers on the market. They went from steel ferrule designs with their fixed line up to a slim aluminum design that has already proven weak by many tests. Short of pixie dust this head uses old news technology that will not be superior to what's on the market now. That's not bias that's just a head out of my arse observation and experience with a multitude of broadheads over the years. It's not revolutionary.
> 
> Mechanicals today are almost all super accurate by the simplicity of their designs. The Nuke can't revolutionize this. It's nothing new and the design is just a copy of others out there already. The only group that I see bashing it consists of broadhead testers and enthusiasts well known on this site whom have each shot slick tricks in the past. In the same regard, the only ones sticking up for it are appearing more biased by their fanboism. You don't have to mention Oldhootowl but simply look at the broadhead itself and determine its inferior design.


The Nuke is rear deploying so that is not like a swacker. I,do agree on how easy Rage opens but who know's anything about the Nuke until they come out. I, just don't agree with bashing anything at all if one does not know anything about it. As far as calling me a fanboy well, I guess I probably am just like you and everybody else has their fav thing. Yes, trick's have been good to me. Will I try something else yes I will, will I still shoot trick yes until I see something else can do better for me. Do I like Sethro test YES I like reading about the test, will the test make me decide what head to use probably not. I am glad sethro is one to take time and money do do such, it is fun to watch and read. I just think regardless of any out come of his test, does not deserve bashing of anyone's product. Because just cause it does bad in his test mean's nothing in the real world on animals.


----------



## bambikiller

1Lee said:


> The Nuke is rear deploying so that is not like a swacker. I,do agree on how easy Rage opens but who know's anything about the Nuke until they come out. I, just don't agree with bashing anything at all if one does not know anything about it. As far as calling me a fanboy well, I guess I probably am just like you and everybody else has their fav thing. Yes, trick's have been good to me. Will I try something else yes I will, will I still shoot trick yes until I see something else can do better for me. Do I like Sethro test YES I like reading about the test, will the test make me decide what head to use probably not. I am glad sethro is one to take time and money do do such, it is fun to watch and read. I just think regardless of any out come of his test, does not deserve bashing of anyone's product. Because just cause it does bad in his test mean's nothing in the real world on animals.


Please explain how the nuke is rear deploy ???? It opens just as a Schawker does ... Which is over the top.. Bu I'd love to hear your view on it


----------



## 1Lee

Just go to there web site and read. Have you seen one in person so how do you know how it opens. Read what is say's that is all anyone has to go on at this point.


----------



## bambikiller

1Lee said:


> Just go to there web site and read. Have you seen one in person so how do you know how it opens. Read what is say's that is all anyone has to go on at this point.


It's not tear deploy.. Rage is rear deploy ..


----------



## Sinister01

I'm not looking to argue but it doesn't look like a rear deploy to me.... looks like a swhacker with slightly different blades.


----------



## 1Lee

It say's rear deploy is all i can tell you. Until they are released who know's. I cant see them saying rear deploy and they not be. We will just have to see.


----------



## TimmyZ7

It is not rear deploy. As far as I am aware, perhaps Seth can confirm, G5 still holds the current patent for rear deployment. Secondly, if you go by what you read from any manufacture advertising their product then you would fit the category "Sucker born everyday". I don't think mankind survived a cavemen era because the cavemen killed Dinosaurs with Rage broadheads. I also don't believe the Nuke is revolutionary by any means. I still shoot grizz Tricks and have not bashed Oldhootowl on here but am coming from a commonsensical position. I am an enthusiast much like many on here who pay for their broadheads and are not being paid by them. It's important for the customers to make known their approval or disapproval of products so the manufacturers can listen. 

I have not shot Grave Diggers as of yet but Dale is on here constantly receiving criticisms with a humble attitude and implementing suggestions from his users. I respect that greatly. Rage is another company producing an American made broadhead with a variety of tips, diameters, ferrule materials and such that are all fulfilled requests from their customer base. Why then should Slick Trick not be criticized by their fan base? As I stated I shoot them as well but feel they lowered their standards on this one.


----------



## bambikiller

1Lee said:


> It say's rear deploy is all i can tell you. Until they are released who know's. I cant see them saying rear deploy and they not be. We will just have to see.


They also said the viper trick was a true coc head which its not its a hybrid tip .. A Magnus stinger is a coc ... Sucker born everyday is rt


----------



## chaded

The Nuke is not rear deploy. Slick Trick will say something along the lines of since the blades actually deploy, and they just happen to be located towards the rear of the ferrule, that they are technically rear deploying blades. They will also use other non-rear deploying broadheads from other companies as examples of why his is in fact a rear deploy too. Then finally, there will be some fancy math given to make the Nuke come out with 8 inches of total cut.


----------



## Fortyneck

Seth if you get a nuke, you gotta do nuke/rage showdown. I'm talking one test, head to head, same contraption, same gel. I think a showdown like that would make the AT servers sheet the bed. :nod:

Probably be able to post on the millionaire thread if you make it a live feed pay-per-view event. :thumb:


----------



## bambikiller

chaded said:


> The Nuke is not rear deploy. Slick Trick will say something along the lines of since the blades actually deploy, and they just happen to be located towards the rear of the ferrule, that they are technically rear deploying blades. They will also use other non-rear deploying broadheads from other companies as examples of why his is in fact a rear deploy too. Then finally, there will be some fancy math given to make the Nuke come out with 8 inches of total cut.


This made my day


----------



## Fortyneck

chaded said:


> ...Then finally, there will be some fancy math given to make the Nuke come out with 8 inches of total cut.


"Wagonwheel of Death Theorem" It's black magic I tells ya. :nod:


----------



## sethro02

Fortyneck said:


> Seth if you get a nuke, you gotta do nuke/rage showdown. I'm talking one test, head to head, same contraption, same gel. I think a showdown like that would make the AT servers sheet the bed. :nod:
> 
> Probably be able to post on the millionaire thread if you make it a live feed pay-per-view event. :thumb:


Lol nice. 
For the record its not rear deploying. It also said on the pack cuts even if they fail to open...anyyyywwwaaayyyys
I think I may move the testing off of this site, little to off topic and clustered I guess you could say, ill let everybody that cares know


----------



## Kris87

I haven't seen the Nuke in person, but it looks like an over the top design with the blades basically half way out already. You can see the cutting edge on the front, and it looks like they simply unfold/slide down fully upon contact. Not really a complete over the top design like a Swhacker, but not a rear depoy either.


----------



## Buckfevr

Sinister01 said:


> I'm not looking to argue but it doesn't look like a rear deploy to me.... looks like a swhacker with slightly different blades.


 I thought the same thing when I first looked at it. It's basically almost fully deployed it just rotates a half inch.


----------



## TimmyZ7

Fortyneck said:


> Seth if you get a nuke, you gotta do nuke/rage showdown. I'm talking one test, head to head, same contraption, same gel. I think a showdown like that would make the AT servers sheet the bed. :nod:
> 
> Probably be able to post on the millionaire thread if you make it a live feed pay-per-view event. :thumb:


Or we could put Ghost and Shelby in the ring with a Rage and Slick Trick tipped spear. They could scratch eachother until a blood trail forms and we can evaluate the results.


----------



## chaded

timmyz7 said:


> or we could put ghost and shelby in the ring with a rage and slick trick tipped spear. They could scratch eachother until a blood trail forms and we can evaluate the results.


lol


----------



## Fortyneck

TimmyZ7 said:


> Or we could put Ghost and Shelby in the ring with a Rage and Slick Trick tipped spear. They could scratch eachother until a blood trail forms and we can evaluate the results.


Yeeeessss. With a Bambikiller, Whack&Stack undercard.

Call it "The Kumbaya down in Omaha."


----------



## bambikiller

Fortyneck said:


> Yeeeessss. With a Bambikiller, Whack&Stack undercard.


Whack and I are good .. Misunderstanding


----------



## Fortyneck

I know just messin'.


----------



## JBudz

sethro02 said:


> The guy I know that works there is sending me some early. Kinda like pre production runs, which ones are u interested in?


The Low KE. I think they'll be great for my girlfriend. That's pretty cool you got an early line on them. They aren't very far from where I live.


----------



## sethro02

JBudz said:


> The Low KE. I think they'll be great for my girlfriend. That's pretty cool you got an early line on them. They aren't very far from where I live.


He is out of the office traveling, right now. So as soon as I receive them ill keep you in mind


----------



## sethro02

JBudz said:


> The Low KE. I think they'll be great for my girlfriend. That's pretty cool you got an early line on them. They aren't very far from where I live.


He is out of the office traveling, right now. So as soon as I receive them ill keep you in mind


----------



## Sinister01

Kris87 said:


> I haven't seen the Nuke in person, but it looks like an over the top design with the blades basically half way out already. You can see the cutting edge on the front, and it looks like they simply unfold/slide down fully upon contact. Not really a complete over the top design like a Swhacker, but not a rear depoy either.





Buckfevr said:


> I thought the same thing when I first looked at it. It's basically almost fully deployed it just rotates a half inch.


thats what I see too.
look at the pic again, the green arrow points to the arrow's insert (clearly no room for a blade to deploy, would have to be tiny)
the black arrows show how the blades tip out and angle to the back.... a side deploy if you will.


----------



## chirohunter73

Seth if you move the testing somewhere else, let me know thanks!!!


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Definitely agree with you Sinister, was just looking at that after reading sethro's comment about "cutting even if they don't deploy", I see what they are meaning, but whatever, it looks like the blades just almost drop from a parallel position to a 45 degree downward angle. Sethro if you do end up moving this off site, can you provide a link on the thread to reach it? Love the info, btw which mech heads are you still waiting on?


----------



## sethro02

Sure will. Ill let everyone know


----------



## Buckfevr

Alright but it's not over-the-top since it's already past over-the-top LOL


----------



## sethro02

Eventhough I tested the ulmer deep six last year he will be sending another. Nap is sending new killzones, rage will send one hypo, bipolar but nobody has got back with me, thats what I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## JBudz

sethro02 said:


> He is out of the office traveling, right now. So as soon as I receive them ill keep you in mind


Thanks bro. Definitely keep me posted if you move the test.


----------



## trial153

You move it let me know...
Short comment on mechs in general the Nuke just being the latest example. I don't see the point of having an expandable broad head that has almost the same exposed surface area in flight as it does upon deployment....what's the point then...just shoot a fixed blade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckfevr

sethro02 said:


> Eventhough I tested the ulmer deep six last year he will be sending another. Nap is sending new killzones, rage will send one hypo, bipolar but nobody has got back with me, thats what I can think of off the top of my head


I'm also very interested in how the hypo performs. I'm only slighty concerned with the blade angle, but worse case reducing the cut a bit should shore that up. I think that going to a steel ferrule gives it a lot of advantages and getting away from the Orings is big IMO.


----------



## Buckfevr

trial153 said:


> You move it let me know...
> Short comment on mechs in general the Nuke just being the latest example. I don't see the point of having an expandable broad head that has almost the same exposed surface area in flight as it does upon deployment....what's the point then...just shoot a fixed blade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well the issue is to get an almost 2" cut. But I'm concerned about the flight too with the 1.3" width. You got to wonder if the flight will be better than say a Slick Trick 125 standard, given the size of that stout ferrule, covering a good deal of the exposed blade surface area. Maybe that's it though that on the Nuke even though there's 1.3" of cut there isn't that much exposed blade surface area. That's also a concern I have with the hypodermic, there's a lot of exposed blade surface area in flight. Not sure that will affect flight. I remember the original Snypers were absolutely field point flight.


----------



## 1Lee

Buckfevr said:


> I'm also very interested in how the hypo performs. I'm only slighty concerned with the blade angle, but worse case reducing the cut a bit should shore that up. I think that going to a steel ferrule gives it a lot of advantages and getting away from the Orings is big IMO.


Yep, the hypodermic is the only one I am waiting to see. I, really think it will do good.


----------



## gtsum2

Great thread


----------



## sethro02

testing the massai single bevel tomorrow night, also the vap/deep six helix, total weight 380


----------



## bambikiller

still functions as an over the top and not a rear deploy thats the point


Buckfevr said:


> Alright but it's not over-the-top since it's already past over-the-top LOL


----------



## 0nepin

The raging ulmer VS the hypodermic VS the nuke would be EPIC !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimmyZ7

sethro02 said:


> testing the massai single bevel tomorrow night, also the vap/deep six helix, total weight 380


They both have to illustrate a twist in the gel, which I am sure they will, to truly be considered dependable as advertised. The twist is one aspect that makes the single bevel effective by rotating and grabbing tissue until the edge twists into the bound up tissue and slices it. I believe they both will do well but the Massai is going to have to prove its price vs. the Helix IMO.


----------



## lavazhole

TimmyZ7 said:


> They both have to illustrate a twist in the gel, which I am sure they will, to truly be considered dependable as advertised. The twist is one aspect that makes the single bevel effective by rotating and grabbing tissue until the edge twists into the bound up tissue and slices it. I believe they both will do well but the Massai is going to have to prove its price vs. the Helix IMO.


It's odd shooting them into foam as they make your arrows kick way out so you think you had bad flight!


----------



## sethro02

TimmyZ7 said:


> They both have to illustrate a twist in the gel, which I am sure they will, to truly be considered dependable as advertised. The twist is one aspect that makes the single bevel effective by rotating and grabbing tissue until the edge twists into the bound up tissue and slices it. I believe they both will do well but the Massai is going to have to prove its price vs. the Helix IMO.


the helix will be tough to beat. but we will have to base it on last year when the helix was tested with the axis. i think it was ten in penetration maybe 11? im looking forward to see the light vap with helix. since im a heavy arrow guy i hope it bounces off the contraption. jk


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> The raging ulmer VS the hypodermic VS the nuke would be EPIC !!!!!!!!!!!


yes it would!


----------



## 0nepin

What big franken heads are going against each other.I will send in a rage digger and a bone crusher.the bone crusher is a smaller Franken head.


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> What big franken heads are going against each other.I will send in a rage digger and a bone crusher.the bone crusher is a smaller Franken head.


Those 2 you mentioned, raging ulmer, and the one I made with gravedigger ferrule, cx main blade and.sonoran expansion blades, 1"x3"

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bambikiller

single bevel showdown will be sweet...interested to see which one spins more in the gel


----------



## Fortyneck

0nepin said:


> The raging ulmer VS the hypodermic VS the nuke would be EPIC !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0nepin

Bone crusher.


----------



## Hidden Danger

0nepin said:


> The raging ulmer VS the hypodermic VS the nuke would be EPIC !!!!!!!!!!![/
> 
> Next level schitz.........


----------



## Fortyneck

Whoa did AT get abducted by aliens? I feel like I'm missing time...  :tinfoil:


----------



## bambikiller

missing on a day and a half ...pm's gone too


----------



## TimmyZ7

I had whole threads disappear.


----------



## Fortyneck

If they came after AT maybe the went after Sethro too. :spy: 

Does anybody know if he made it to his Indigo Girls concert tonight? :noidea:


----------



## sethro02

I made it


----------



## bambikiller

Fortyneck said:


> If they came after AT maybe the went after Sethro too. :spy:
> 
> Does anybody know if he made it to his Indigo Girls concert tonight? :noidea:


I talked to him a bit ago .. He was short tho so prolly still there


----------



## sethro02

bambikiller said:


> I talked to him a bit ago .. He was short tho so prolly still there


I was still there sorry. I must be getting older since stupid drunk girls piss me off. I need my space at concerts or I get uncomfortable to say the least, and trouble seems to always find me, lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

Package today! Red feather 3 bladed single bevel, it will be tested tonight along with the Massai and the.light weight vap with helix125

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> Package today! Red feather 3 bladed single bevel, it will be tested tonight along with the Massai and the.light weight vap with helix125
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Awesome single bevel show down .. It's on


----------



## Buckfevr

bambikiller said:


> still functions as an over the top and not a rear deploy thats the point


The only issue I see is the part of the exposed blade on the opposite side of the ferrule. I wonder if there is contact on that side before it rotates into the ferrule. Also the pivot point of the blades is way down on the ferulle. Of course the Hypodermic has the outside most portion of the exposed blades actually rotating forward, but they should be fully deployed before any contact.


----------



## lavazhole

Sethro yo what time is it 'on'?


----------



## sethro02

lavazhole said:


> Sethro yo what time is it 'on'?


Baby falls asleep at 7ish, so right after ill start

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lavazhole

K ill be stalking the thread lol

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hidden Danger

lavazhole said:


> K ill be stalking the thread lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah and I'm here also..............


----------



## trial153

Stalking also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethro02

Its time!!!!!


----------



## sethro02

Red Feather Phoenix 3 BLADE SINGLE BEVEL!

Alaska bowhunting Massai Single Bevel

At the end I will shoot the Helix 125 with the Vap (Deep six insert installed) weighing 386.2 grains (this is a comparison to the injexion shot with the helix, testing to see if the weight difference will take into effect.)


----------



## lavazhole

sethro02 said:


> Red Feather Phoenix 3 BLADE SINGLE BEVEL!
> 
> Alaska bowhunting Massai Single Bevel
> 
> At the end I will shoot the Helix 125 with the Vap (Deep six insert installed) weighing 386.2 grains (this is a comparison to the injexion shot with the helix, testing to see if the weight difference will take into effect.)


I think the RFA 150 talon 2 blade single bevel is one of if not the best heads on the market.



Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lavazhole

What did you think of the Maasai sharpness?


----------



## Hidden Danger

Betting on the phoenix in this one.


----------



## lavazhole

sethro02 said:


> Its time!!!!!


You do a 360 at the introduction?????


----------



## sethro02

lavazhole said:


> You do a 360 at the introduction?????


yep, and i have a microphone! and octagon girls


----------



## sethro02

lavazhole said:


> What did you think of the Maasai sharpness?


pretty sharp, i think the helix is sharper, imo


----------



## Michael Myers

Which heads are performing the best so far?I Havent kept up to date..Grizz


----------



## lavazhole

sethro02 said:


> pretty sharp, i think the helix is sharper, imo


wow...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHz8ft56lQQ


----------



## sethro02

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Which heads are performing the best so far?I Havent kept up to date..Grizz


all the deep six penetrated very well

in the standards category the diggers are at the top. nextra has the highest score in the standards


----------



## sethro02

Phoenix 3 Blade Single Bevel Test Results:
penetration- 11.5
durability- 5
dependability- na
carnage- 31.6
total score-48.1


----------



## Michael Myers

sethro02 said:


> all the deep six penetrated very well
> 
> in the standards category the diggers are at the top. nextra has the highest score in the standards


Nice..Thanks


----------



## sethro02

phoenix 3 blade entry


----------



## sethro02

phoenix exit


----------



## sethro02

phoenix gel
it turned it into mush


----------



## sethro02

woops....
phoenix 3 blade test scores-
penetration- 11.5
durability- 5
carnage- 43.1
total score- 59.6


----------



## lavazhole

sethro02 said:


> phoenix gel
> it turned it into mush


I wonder if 'leverage' is mushing it rather than creating the spiral wound channel...not getting any grip in the gel?


----------



## sethro02

dang computer!!!!!!!!!!
dis regard the above PIC
i was just trying to post the phoenix score


----------



## sethro02

lavazhole said:


> I wonder if 'leverage' is mushing it rather than creating the spiral wound channel...not getting any grip in the gel?


this is the first time it mushed up on me. you can see the spiral with the pick but it didnt rotate all the way around. the massai was tested with a new gel block


----------



## sethro02

alaskabowhunting massai single bevel test results:
penetration- 11
durability- 5
dependability- na
carnage- 31.6
total score- 47.6


----------



## sethro02

massai entry


----------



## lavazhole

sethro02 said:


> massai entry


good ol single bevel S


----------



## sethro02

massai gel


----------



## sethro02

round 4 aftermath


----------



## lavazhole

sethro02 said:


> massai gel


It twist????

How about exit pic?


----------



## sethro02

massai exit
half spin through gel


----------



## snoman4

Loving all the tests so far brother, keep up the great work.


----------



## sethro02

snoman4 said:


> Loving all the tests so far brother, keep up the great work.


thanks buddy, just around the corner to chase osceola thunder chickens!


----------



## sawtoothscream

pretty cool that the digger is doing just as good or better then most of the fixed heads


----------



## 0nepin

Have you shot the helix 125gr with the vap yet?


----------



## Obi-wanShinobi

Great tests. Not sure I'm sold on the single bevel design yet.


----------



## Norwegian Woods

Good test again.
I see that 12 of the tested broadheads so far penetrated about the same, 11"
And 3 heads stand out when it comes to penetration.


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> Have you shot the helix 125gr with the vap yet?


Yes, didnt have tim to upload. It broke thriugh other side, im curious how it would stack up downrange

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MSU02

I'm not sure if it was tested or not last year, but I've got a never shot 1 3/4" Grim Reaper Razortip that's all yours if you want to run it through your testing. Really appreciate all your effort on this work!


----------



## sethro02

MSU02 said:


> I'm not sure if it was tested or not last year, but I've got a never shot 1 3/4" Grim Reaper Razortip that's all yours if you want to run it through your testing. Really appreciate all your effort on this work!


#48 on this link
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgJEvQwzfDRZdGxzdC15R0JIZDJGQ1J4bVpGV1pTWHc#gid=0

thanks for the offer though


----------



## lavazhole

I'm still really impressed with the ulmers!

I'll have 3 in my quiver for sure!


----------



## HAPPY DAD

What is this bone crusher that onepin speaks of?

Is it a new frankenhead?


----------



## sethro02

HAPPY DAD said:


> What is this bone crusher that onepin speaks of?
> 
> Is it a new frankenhead?


haha i think so. ive lost track of all of our frankenhead names! he is sending me one of his bows to shoot all of them i think.


----------



## lavazhole

sethro02 said:


> haha i think so. ive lost track of all of our frankenhead names! he is sending me one of his bows to shoot all of them i think.


You have a hooter shooter????

doesn't he shoot 110 pounds?


----------



## Buckfevr

On the testing device what is the first thing it hits in front before the gel?


----------



## Fortyneck

lavazhole said:


> You have a hooter shooter????
> 
> doesn't he shoot 110 pounds?


His big sister is gonna shoot it for him. :teeth:


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckfevr said:


> On the testing device what is the first thing it hits in front before the gel?


Same as the back layer, I believe it is plywood with an outer layer of marine grade vinyl.


----------



## chaded

Seth I may have just lost track of everything here but did you do the VAP and Injexion (light vs heavy) show down yet? If so who won?


----------



## sethro02

No hooter shooter. Forty is correct on mediums. Cap will be posted later. Didn't have time last night and not home now


----------



## sethro02

The bow one pin is sending will be 85lbsish I can swing that


----------



## sethro02

FIRST DONT FLAME ME BECAUSE I SHOT LOW! I WENT FROM SHOOTING A HEAVY ARROW TO A LIGHT ARROW AND GUESS TIMATED WHERE TO AIM
penetration was an 11 just like most being shot. so this raises the question, 20 yards and in weight doesnt matter as much except for anything farther than 20 yards? i think it still matters obviously but i think it has alot to do with broadhead as well. if i shot a big expandable maybe it wouldnt have been the same. either way pretty interesting


----------



## sethro02

the vanes fell of at impact, i suck at fletching, more like im not patient


----------



## sethro02

also as you can see it didnt hit contraption


----------



## chaded

What if you added another piece of plywood for it to go through? Like make the front thicker lol. Do you think the results would be the same or would the heavier penetrate more? Just throwing around some possible irrelevant thoughts.


----------



## sethro02

Obi-wanShinobi said:


> Great tests. Not sure I'm sold on the single bevel design yet.


just curious, do you know what the single bevel is suppose to do? it's designed for ''splitting" bone, not crushing through, im going to post a pick of the vap helix damage to the ply wood, yea i know its just wood,BUT the piece of wood almost broke in half, not other broadheads split the wood in half, they just "bust " through. im sold on them after i seen what they do in the field, the internals is wound up like spaghetti.


----------



## sethro02

chaded said:


> What if you added another piece of plywood for it to go through? Like make the front thicker lol. Do you think the results would be the same or would the heavier penetrate more? Just throwing around some possible irrelevant thoughts.


that may just make it a super boring test. ive tested with thicker and found if i go thicker no heads really get through at all, any thinner and all will be passing through, i found 3/8 to be the middle of the road.


----------



## chaded

sethro02 said:


> that may just make it a super boring test. ive tested with thicker and found if i go thicker no heads really get through at all, any thinner and all will be passing through, i found 3/8 to be the middle of the road.


Yeah I figured as much. Does the lighter weight arrow have a higher FOC between these two you have tested?


----------



## sethro02

Yes I think around 13% ill double check though


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> haha i think so. ive lost track of all of our frankenhead names! he is sending me one of his bows to shoot all of them i think.


Yea the hunlee will be heading your way as soon as breathn is done with it and you can turn it up to 90lb if you want to.the bone crusher is nothing special , but I think it will do ok.it a 125gr rage chisel with extreme blades cut back to the thick spot , witch eleminates the weak spot .


----------



## sethro02

Helix single bevel plywood damage


----------



## sethro02

Helix single bevel plywood damage


----------



## sethro02

Just for comparison this is plywood damage from a thunderhead which is not single bevel


----------



## sethro02

Backside if plywood from thunderhead


----------



## lavazhole

I messed w/ the VPA single bevels and some pork shoulders and regular double bevel 2 blades.

The double bevels would just punch through where as the single bevel would split the bone just like it did to your plywood. It was INSANE.


----------



## chenashot

I would like to see what the Phoenix Razorhawk would do in comparison to the Helix. It's a two blade, single bevel as well. All steel ferul too. Head looks pretty stout.


----------



## lavazhole

chenashot said:


> I would like to see what the Phoenix Razorhawk would do in comparison to the Helix. It's a two blade, single bevel as well. All steel ferul too. Head looks pretty stout.


I sent him one last year....he tested it. 

Check out the 2012 thread  I'll see if I can find it!


----------



## chenashot

lavazhole said:


> I sent him one last year....he tested it.
> 
> Check out the 2012 thread  I'll see if I can find it!


I'll have to go back and look at that. I followed the 2012 thread too, just must have missed it.


----------



## lavazhole

chenashot said:


> I'll have to go back and look at that. I followed the 2012 thread too, just must have missed it.


I went and looked and didn't see it?

I see where it got it but didn't see the result?


----------



## sethro02

I tested it and lost the pics along with half the others from 2012, Ill see if I can find my sheet I wrote all that down on. I know I tested it at the end so I must have forgot to post it


----------



## Fortyneck

lavazhole said:


> I sent him one last year....he tested it.
> 
> Check out the 2012 thread  I'll see if I can find it!


Post #4431: 



sethro02 said:


> mail call! Red Feather Razor Hawk 2 blade single bevel , 100 grain....not testing yet...need to make up some gel.


Found on second to last page of "real deal" test#1 thread.


----------



## crazy4bucks

sethro02 said:


> just curious, do you know what the single bevel is suppose to do? it's designed for ''splitting" bone, not crushing through, im going to post a pick of the vap helix damage to the ply wood, yea i know its just wood,BUT the piece of wood almost broke in half, not other broadheads split the wood in half, they just "bust " through. im sold on them after i seen what they do in the field, the internals is wound up like spaghetti.


I think the plywood busting in half is more of a 2 blade vs 3 blade thing. I can bust 2x6's in half with a rage 2 blade but none of the three blades I tried would actually split it in half. They would just bust through.


----------



## Hidden Danger

0nepin said:


> Yea the hunlee will be heading your way as soon as breathn is done with it and you can turn it up to 90lb if you want to.the bone crusher is nothing special , but I think it will do ok.it a 125gr rage chisel with extreme blades cut back to the thick spot , witch eleminates the weak spot .


Hey sethro , I'm gonna suggest you go with 1/2 in. plywood and gel that's a lot thicker. Let it cure for a week or so and add a 80 lb bag of quickrete to the mix.

Might slow it down a bit...........................maybe.


----------



## sethro02

crazy4bucks said:


> I think the plywood busting in half is more of a 2 blade vs 3 blade thing. I can bust 2x6's in half with a rage 2 blade but none of the three blades I tried would actually split it in half. They would just bust through.


I could show you the kills one board, it's nothing like a single bevel damage. All heads I've shot so far just bust a little wood off, it's very consistent, the single bevel is different, every time I shoot them it sends a crack usually all the way up and down


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> Hey sethro , I'm gonna suggest you go with 1/2 in. plywood and gel that's a lot thicker. Let it cure for a week or so and add a 80 lb bag of quickrete to the mix.
> 
> Might slow it down a bit...........................maybe.


Yea I may shoot outside too, ill be reaching for the sky to pull that thing back


----------



## Buckfevr

hidden danger said:


> Hey sethro , I'm gonna suggest you go with 1/2 in. plywood and gel that's a lot thicker. Let it cure for a week or so and add a 80 lb bag of quickrete to the mix.
> 
> Might slow it down a bit...........................maybe.


Holy schit, I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Buckfevr said:


> Holy schit, I was laughing so hard.


Yeah , it's pretty funny when you think about it. I want to see a pic of sethro drawing it back. Either way it's going to be epic.


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> Yeah , it's pretty funny when you think about it. I want to see a pic of sethro drawing it back. Either way it's going to be epic.


I vid tape me drawing the bow and crapping my pants


----------



## trial153

sethro02 said:


> I vid tape me drawing the bow and crapping my pants


Frame the underwear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

trial153 said:


> Frame the underwear.
> After a couple of layers of clear coat of course.


----------



## rayzor43

lavazhole said:


> I messed w/ the VPA single bevels and some pork shoulders and regular double bevel 2 blades.
> 
> The double bevels would just punch through where as the single bevel would split the bone just like it did to your plywood. It was INSANE.


Offset and angled blades had a little bit to do with that too!


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Thats pretty cool, I did not realize that there was a 3 blade single bevel


----------



## Obi-wanShinobi

sethro02 said:


> just curious, do you know what the single bevel is suppose to do? it's designed for ''splitting" bone, not crushing through, im going to post a pick of the vap helix damage to the ply wood, yea i know its just wood,BUT the piece of wood almost broke in half, not other broadheads split the wood in half, they just "bust " through. im sold on them after i seen what they do in the field, the internals is wound up like spaghetti.


I know what they're designed to do and they're just not for me. I just like a super sharp broadhead that'll slice through meat and not mangle it. Great heads and the results speak for themselves for those who love them.


----------



## rayzor43

RF Pheonix is very close to VPA 3 blade just single bevel sharpened. Same metallurgy. Some like the single bevel for the twisting motion and the thin=sharp edge. If a single bevel is what you are after you will not find tougher heads than the Red Feather Pheonix in a 3 Blade or our OSSB 2 Blade. Sethro, if you are spined for a 300 or 325 I can send you some OSSBs to test if you want. Wouldn't be fair to compare them to those light heads on penetration though. Either would likely blow any of them away about any 100 or 125 as far as that goes just due to the weight. I wouldn't mind you testing our Spur broadheads for information only too. Ditto on a comparison as they aren't designed for the same purpose as most broadheadheads. Now the 125 or 150 2 blade double bevels would be good ones to compare against any 2 blade you are testing. I don't want to call anyone out as I hope we are all successful.


----------



## sethro02

rayzor43 said:


> RF Pheonix is very close to VPA 3 blade just single bevel sharpened. Same metallurgy. Some like the single bevel for the twisting motion and the thin=sharp edge. If a single bevel is what you are after you will not find tougher heads than the Red Feather Pheonix in a 3 Blade or our OSSB 2 Blade. Sethro, if you are spined for a 300 or 325 I can send you some OSSBs to test if you want. Wouldn't be fair to compare them to those light heads on penetration though. Either would likely blow any of them away about any 100 or 125 as far as that goes just due to the weight. I wouldn't mind you testing our Spur broadheads for information only too. Ditto on a comparison as they aren't designed for the same purpose as most broadheadheads. Now the 125 or 150 2 blade double bevels would be good ones to compare against any 2 blade you are testing. I don't want to call anyone out as I hope we are all successful.


Hey ray, I'm getting a couple 250 spine arrows in a few days so I'd be able to shoot the 300 or 325. Also if you wanted to turkey spur as well I can shoot that. Ill mention to everyone the weight and foc difference so it's for info only. I don't think they care, they just wanna see broad heads shot. Thanks for donating last time as well , let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## gasman8

sethro02 said:


> I vid tape me drawing the bow and crapping my pants


Let your shorts dry for a week. then try and shoot a rage through it. Bet it stops. Sort of like a bone. Next headlines. Sethro's skid marks inpenetrable. I can see Stan Potts with on eye on camera saying," hey folks.....give me a minute....wheeeew. Yeeezzzz."


----------



## sethro02

haha. thats funny. i started pumping iron yesterday, gonna get some roids and really hit it hard!


----------



## 0nepin

It won't be nothing for you seth.it's going to have mini evo cams .smooth as butter!!!!!!


----------



## sethro02

Yea I'm just messin. I wanna hear how loud the impact is going to be shooting that heavy and that fast


----------



## wdtorque

Move your boots and other stuff!
Fittin it have some splatter! :mg:


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Yea I'm just messin. I wanna hear how loud the impact is going to be shooting that heavy and that fast


Yeah , sure wish I could be there.


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> Yeah , sure wish I could be there.


Ill vid tape it with no music


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Ill vid tape it with no music


 and I will thank you but somehow it's just not the same as being onsite.


----------



## randal L

ttt


----------



## Seminole1

Sethro: is the Nuke that new broadhead with the prophylactic wrapped around it so you don't cut anything?


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> and I will thank you but somehow it's just not the same as being onsite.


Agreed, plus sparks fly with rage digger!


----------



## sethro02

Seminole1 said:


> Sethro: is the Nuke that new broadhead with the prophylactic wrapped around it so you don't cut anything?


No it's the cool new type of broad head that expands to the same size as it started out...1.3" in flight 1.8" expanded? I think


----------



## sethro02

sethro02 said:


> No it's the cool new type of broad head that expands to the same size as it started out...1.3" in flight 1.8" expanded? I think


Just messin slick trick gang don't get mad


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> No it's the cool new type of broad head that expands to the same size as it started out...1.3" in flight 1.8" expanded? I think


They can't get mad for stating facts


----------



## 0nepin

bambikiller said:


> They can't get mad for stating facts


Truth hurts !!!!!!


----------



## pseboy00

BOOM!!! lol 

you know I'm glad seth you pointed that out


----------



## Buckfevr

I wonder if the the blade angle on the hypodermic proves too steep if reducing the cut to 1.75" won't mitigate that. It can't be that hard to shorten the blades.


----------



## rayzor43

VPA 125gr 2 blade, 300gr Offset Single Bevel, and a 150gr Spur turkey broadhead sent your way from the plant today. I wanted to send a 100 or 125 Spur but we are out of them for another week or so.


----------



## apache pilot

that helix is the real deal!


----------



## mathewsz7x

seth i have to say... and im sure i speak for allot of people when i say this...... i absolutly love this thread


----------



## bambikiller

rayzor43 said:


> VPA 125gr 2 blade, 300gr Offset Single Bevel, and a 150gr Spur turkey broadhead sent your way from the plant today. I wanted to send a 100 or 125 Spur but we are out of them for another week or so.


Awesome


----------



## Fortyneck

rayzor43 said:


> VPA 125gr 2 blade, 300gr Offset Single Bevel, and a 150gr Spur turkey broadhead sent your way from the plant today. I wanted to send a 100 or 125 Spur but we are out of them for another week or so.


:set1_CHAPLIN3: Hats off to you sir. :clap:


----------



## Hidden Danger

mathewsz7x said:


> seth i have to say... and im sure i speak for allot of people when i say this...... i absolutly love this thread


I agree. One of the best threads of all time.


----------



## sethro02

rayzor43 said:


> VPA 125gr 2 blade, 300gr Offset Single Bevel, and a 150gr Spur turkey broadhead sent your way from the plant today. I wanted to send a 100 or 125 Spur but we are out of them for another week or so.


Thanks ray looking forward to it


----------



## sethro02

mathewsz7x said:


> seth i have to say... and im sure i speak for allot of people when i say this...... i absolutly love this thread


Thanks man, I think we are over 100 heads tested


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> Thanks man, I think we are over 100 heads tested


Thats wild.


----------



## Cotton-Eye

sethro02 said:


> View attachment 1597068
> 
> 
> Helix single bevel plywood damage



Coming from a professional carpenter, I must say this is EXTREMELY impressive! Btw, if anyone has ever used a wood chisel (which are "single bevel") they would quickly understand the theory of single bevel broadheads and how destructive they can be on bone. Just hold one perpendicular to a piece of wood and tap it straight down, it clearly follows a path at a tangent. 

Just my 2 cents for the doubters.....


----------



## sethro02

Cotton-Eye said:


> Coming from a professional carpenter, I must say this is EXTREMELY impressive! Btw, if anyone has ever used a wood chisel (which are "single bevel") they would quickly understand the theory of single bevel broadheads and how destructive they can be on bone. Just hold one perpendicular to a piece of wood and tap it straight down, it clearly follows a path at a tangent.
> 
> Just my 2 cents for the doubters.....


I agree thanks for sharing


----------



## sethro02

Fun fact navy seals use single bevel knives


----------



## chenashot

sethro02 said:


> Fun fact navy seals use single bevel knives


And Tonto tips. This is because that combination in a knife is the one that can penetrate a Kevlar vest. Hmm, best combo for penetration. Sounds like something in this thread maybe


----------



## trapper.robi

chenashot said:


> And Tonto tips. This is because that combination in a knife is the one that can penetrate a Kevlar vest. Hmm, best combo for penetration. Sounds like something in this thread maybe


I never realized that! Seems pretty legit to me. 
Also, Thanks Seth for doing all this!! GREAT thread!


----------



## Norwegian Woods

Seth, have you heard more about when you will get the Hypodermic?
They say the head is coming March 1 and I am getting impatient to see how they do


----------



## sethro02

Norwegian Woods said:


> Seth, have you heard more about when you will get the Hypodermic?
> They say the head is coming March 1 and I am getting impatient to see how they do


I will call again today. You are not the only impatient one!


----------



## missionperk

Lol remember I called dibs on leftovers haha.


----------



## Predator

chenashot said:


> And Tonto tips. This is because that combination in a knife is the one that can penetrate a Kevlar vest. Hmm, best combo for penetration. Sounds like something in this thread maybe


Just to be clear - best for penetration only through a really tough exterior. The tanto point is heavily reinforced which gives it strength for penetration through challenging substances. In soft tissue, however, it's clearly not the most efficient style for penetration. A two blade dagger style blade with a true cut on contact point will penetrate much more efficiently - but just wouldn't hold up as well if it encountered heavy bone (or a Kevlar vest).

It's not much different than comparing a COC head like a Magnus Stinger vs a chisel point like a Muzzy. One is more efficient and one stronger. Which is better? Well, whichever you think is more important for your intended purpose.


----------



## sethro02

missionperk said:


> Lol remember I called dibs on leftovers haha.


I remember


----------



## sethro02

Predator said:


> Just to be clear - best for penetration only through a really tough exterior. The tanto point is heavily reinforced which gives it strength for penetration through challenging substances. In soft tissue, however, it's clearly not the most efficient style for penetration. A two blade dagger style blade with a true cut on contact point will penetrate much more efficiently - but just wouldn't hold up as well if it encountered heavy bone (or a Kevlar vest).
> 
> It's not much different than comparing a COC head like a Magnus Stinger vs a chisel point like a Muzzy. One is more efficient and one stronger. Which is better? Well, whichever you think is more important for your intended purpose.


I agree for sure but wouldn't a better comparison be a Magnus compared to something with a tanto tip


----------



## missionperk

it'd be interesting to see a tanto tipped broadhead. wonder about flight characteristics tho


----------



## GTM

I was going to look into the Phatheads but it seems you gentlemen seem to perfer the single bevel design now. Now that im older and turning my bows down into the 55lb range at 28dl I need to depend on the broadhead. Now I'm scratching my head what to get?
Seth these tests are great I've been following them from the beginning. Keep up the great work.


----------



## bambikiller

We need a single bevel showdown ... Where you account for the amount of twist into the target as part o the carnage factor ... Since they have a smaller cut to begin with I believe the twisting nature o them makes up for that ... Idk just a thought


----------



## apache pilot

somebody needs to make a tonto-single bevel-chiseltip-expandable broadhead. that thing would out penetrate every head known to man


----------



## chenashot

Predator said:


> Just to be clear - best for penetration only through a really tough exterior. The tanto point is heavily reinforced which gives it strength for penetration through challenging substances. In soft tissue, however, it's clearly not the most efficient style for penetration. A two blade dagger style blade with a true cut on contact point will penetrate much more efficiently - but just wouldn't hold up as well if it encountered heavy bone (or a Kevlar vest).
> 
> It's not much different than comparing a COC head like a Magnus Stinger vs a chisel point like a Muzzy. One is more efficient and one stronger. Which is better? Well, whichever you think is more important for your intended purpose.


Totally true


----------



## chenashot

missionperk said:


> it'd be interesting to see a tanto tipped broadhead. wonder about flight characteristics tho


The Helix in this test has that style. Flys like a dart


----------



## goathollow

GTM said:


> I was going to look into the Phatheads but it seems you gentlemen seem to perfer the single bevel design now. Now that im older and turning my bows down into the 55lb range at 28dl I need to depend on the broadhead. Now I'm scratching my head what to get?
> Seth these tests are great I've been following them from the beginning. Keep up the great work.


Phatheads are outstanding heads. Somewhere on AT there is a thread where a guy got Steelforce to make him a single bevel Phathead. I keep hoping they will bring one to market. I've tried to contact them to find out if they make them on an as requested bases but haven't heard back. In the meantime, I'll continue to shoot the Phathead double bevel...they penetrate about as well as any thing I've seen thus far.


----------



## goathollow

Predator said:


> Just to be clear - best for penetration only through a really tough exterior. The tanto point is heavily reinforced which gives it strength for penetration through challenging substances. In soft tissue, however, it's clearly not the most efficient style for penetration. A two blade dagger style blade with a true cut on contact point will penetrate much more efficiently - but just wouldn't hold up as well if it encountered heavy bone (or a Kevlar vest).
> 
> It's not much different than comparing a COC head like a Magnus Stinger vs a chisel point like a Muzzy. One is more efficient and one stronger. Which is better? Well, whichever you think is more important for your intended purpose.


I must not know what a tonto tip is. I've always considered them a cut on contact head (ie Phatheads, Helix). They come to a point and and are sharp all the way to the point, ergo cut on contact. The tonto tip, as I've understood it, simply creates a mechanical advantage that a standard cut on contact head doesn't. What am I missing.


----------



## sethro02

GTM said:


> I was going to look into the Phatheads but it seems you gentlemen seem to perfer the single bevel design now. Now that im older and turning my bows down into the 55lb range at 28dl I need to depend on the broadhead. Now I'm scratching my head what to get?
> Seth these tests are great I've been following them from the beginning. Keep up the great work.


Shoot the phatheads, nothing wrong with those at all. .080" main blade will damn near go through anything


----------



## sethro02

goathollow said:


> Phatheads are outstanding heads. Somewhere on AT there is a thread where a guy got Steelforce to make him a single bevel Phathead. I keep hoping they will bring one to market. I've tried to contact them to find out if they make them on an as requested bases but haven't heard back. In the meantime, I'll continue to shoot the Phathead double bevel...they penetrate about as well as any thing I've seen thus far.


I think that single bevel phatheads starts at 145 grains.

To the other guy, the helix does have a tanto tip. I shot the same helix over 6 times through this setup and their is not a speck of damage on the front end


----------



## sethro02

goathollow said:


> I must not know what a tonto tip is. I've always considered them a cut on contact head (ie Phatheads, Helix). They come to a point and and are sharp all the way to the point, ergo cut on contact. The tonto tip, as I've understood it, simply creates a mechanical advantage that a standard cut on contact head doesn't. What am I missing.


Aaron when you look at the tip of the helix the blade angle changes, it doesn't come to a straight point you may only be able to notice on close up pics. Ill text you a pic later tonight


----------



## sethro02

bambikiller said:


> We need a single bevel showdown ... Where you account for the amount of twist into the target as part o the carnage factor ... Since they have a smaller cut to begin with I believe the twisting nature o them makes up for that ... Idk just a thought


I need to make a block of gel like 2 feet deep with a thin hard medium at the front to test the twisting, what you think


----------



## sethro02

Also wait til you see the single bevels from vpa I'm getting, solid machined steel


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> I need to make a block of gel like 2 feet deep with a thin hard medium at the front to test the twisting, what you think


Sounds great to see what single bevel would do the most damage inside via twisting and cutting


----------



## Predator

goathollow said:


> I must not know what a tonto tip is. I've always considered them a cut on contact head (ie Phatheads, Helix). They come to a point and and are sharp all the way to the point, ergo cut on contact. The tonto tip, as I've understood it, simply creates a mechanical advantage that a standard cut on contact head doesn't. What am I missing.


Broadhead is so small you may not be noticing the diff. Easier to see in a knife. I've tried to attach a pic of a tanto and a dagger - you tell me which one would penetrate more easily.


----------



## Grifter

Thanks Seth for all the time and effort that you've dedicated into these broadhead tests over the last two years! I usually avoid broadhead discussions like the plague because of all the inconsistent variables (that was a nice way of saying opinions). I feel broadheads get too much of the blame and too much of the credit. Your tests are not based from an opinion and carry validity since they were all tested under the same conditions. Keep up the great work and thanks for helping me choose my next broadhead! :darkbeer:


----------



## sethro02

Grifter said:


> Thanks Seth for all the time and effort that you've dedicated into these broadhead tests over the last two years! I usually avoid broadhead discussions like the plague because of all the inconsistent variables (that was a nice way of saying opinions). I feel broadheads get too much of the blame and too much of the credit. Your tests are not based from an opinion and carry validity since they were all tested under the same conditions. Keep up the great work and thanks for helping me choose my next broadhead! :darkbeer:


Thanks man, more testing to come


----------



## sethro02

Predator said:


> Broadhead is so small you may not be noticing the diff. Easier to see in a knife. I've tried to attach a pic of a tanto and a dagger - you tell me which one would penetrate more easily.


Through soft tissue obviously the dagger but a tanto tip broadheads is less extreme. It is also traveling super fast when it hits an object! But that single bevel knife is awesome, if you stab a target or push your single bevel head through a target it is crazy feeling it twisting in like a screw


----------



## Predator

sethro02 said:


> Through soft tissue obviously the dagger but a tanto tip broadheads is less extreme. It is also traveling super fast when it hits an object! But that single bevel knife is awesome, if you stab a target or push your single bevel head through a target it is crazy feeling it twisting in like a screw


Agreed. And I'm not saying I'm a proponent of one style over the other - just pointing out the difference and I think it depends on the application. I prefer a stronger tip because my arrows have plenty of energy to get good penetration but if I was shooting really low poundage I might prefer something that's more efficient on penetration.

I haven't used single bevel since way back when I shot grizzlies out of my longbow for a couple of seasons. Sharpening them to my satisfaction was too much of a pain so I moved to other heads. I don't doubt there is some level of twisting going on. Of course that twisting will ****** penetration but do more tissue damage. Always a tradeoff.

Awesome thread - keep up the great work!


----------



## Predator

Question - how is the cutting surface on the Helix (2 blade) greater than the Exodus (3 blade) when penetration is almost identical?


----------



## Predator

sethro02 said:


> Through soft tissue obviously the dagger but a tanto tip broadheads is less extreme. It is also traveling super fast when it hits an object! But that single bevel knife is awesome, if you stab a target or push your single bevel head through a target it is crazy feeling it twisting in like a screw


Even in hard tissue/bone the dagger will be more efficient unless (or up until the point at which) the tip fails (curls or breaks). Of course a tanto tip won't fail.


----------



## sethro02

Predator said:


> Question - how is the cutting surface on the Helix (2 blade) greater than the Exodus (3 blade) when penetration is almost identical?


Total cutting surface measures more than exodus. The helix is long compared to exodus. Some people like cutting surface some people like cutting diameter. I IMO cutting surface tells you exactly how much tissue is being affected. I think diameter could be skewed considering a 1.5" diameter 3 blade fixed doesn't cut a round hole. Sorry for talking alot


----------



## sethro02

Mail call! Vpa vpa vpa!
300 grain single bevel
125 grain single bevel
150 grain turkey spur!


----------



## sethro02

Correction, 125 is double bevel


----------



## chenashot

sethro02 said:


> View attachment 1601755
> 
> 
> Mail call! Vpa vpa vpa!
> 300 grain single bevel
> 125 grain single bevel
> 150 grain turkey spur!


Sweeeet!


----------



## goathollow

sethro02 said:


> Shoot the phatheads, nothing wrong with those at all. .080" main blade will damn near go through anything


Yeah I know but think about a single bevel with .080 main blades!!


----------



## goathollow

sethro02 said:


> Correction, 125 is double bevel


Dang it!! I thought we had a winner!


----------



## sethro02

goathollow said:


> Yeah I know but think about a single bevel with .080 main blades!!


Yea that would be epic


----------



## sethro02

When I talked to nick I thought he said he had some thing like that in the works


----------



## goathollow

Predator said:


> Broadhead is so small you may not be noticing the diff. Easier to see in a knife. I've tried to attach a pic of a tanto and a dagger - you tell me which one would penetrate more easily.


Thanks for the explanation. I'll have to admit at this point that I was being a bit sarcastic when I said I must not know what a tonto tip is. I do know what they are. I think that by definition the Helix and Phatheads both have tonto tips. And to answer your question: which would penetrate more easily: I think the tonto tip will penetrate better. It may not look like it would but if I understand the physics of a mechanical advantage the tonto tip out penetrates the dagger style/cut on contact. Now to be clear, this question is not being sarcastic or rhetorical; why would a tonto tip be better a penetrating something hard but not be better at penetrating something soft?


----------



## sethro02

Because a coc head like a Magnus is pointy like a needle, it will break through hide a little easier but after that the tanto tip shines IMO , the tanto tip is pointy like a needle, the ones I've felt anyways


----------



## bambikiller

goathollow said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I'll have to admit at this point that I was being a bit sarcastic when I said I must not know what a tonto tip is. I do know what they are. I think that by definition the Helix and Phatheads both have tonto tips. And to answer your question: which would penetrate more easily: I think the tonto tip will penetrate better. It may not look like it would but if I understand the physics of a mechanical advantage the tonto tip out penetrates the dagger style/cut on contact. Now to be clear, this question is not being sarcastic or rhetorical; why would a tonto tip be better a penetrating something hard but not be better at penetrating something soft?


Also with a tanto tip .. The moment it hits a hard object it begins to rotate in an extreme manner causing a greater size hole for the arrow to follow through .. As to where a double bevel more or less wedges through instead of rotating .. The internal devistation a single bevel has is incredible


----------



## Fortyneck

Predator said:


> Agreed. And I'm not saying I'm a proponent of one style over the other - just pointing out the difference and I think it depends on the application. I prefer a stronger tip because my arrows have plenty of energy to get good penetration but if I was shooting really low poundage I might prefer something that's more efficient on penetration.
> 
> I haven't used single bevel since way back when I shot grizzlies out of my longbow for a couple of seasons. Sharpening them to my satisfaction was too much of a pain so I moved to other heads. I don't doubt there is some level of twisting going on. Of course that twisting will ****** penetration but do more tissue damage. Always a tradeoff.
> 
> Awesome thread - keep up the great work!


I agree with you predator, "navy seals" may in fact use tanto tip single bevel blade knives (I don't know but I heard it on the internet), but if you believe it would be easier to 

penetrate and reach vital organs with the tanto over the dagger, your fooling yourself, as you so aptly stated, "Always a tradeoff." I'm just glad deer don't wear hard plate

body armor with kevlar underneath.


----------



## Buckfevr

Sethro, I love the testing procedure, but I just saw the carnage rating has the helix as the highest rating?!?! Dude that's a great head, but that head is going to produce darn near the least amount of carnage of any head. Lets test a Woodsman elite then, that'll have a huge carnage rating as well. Only reason I won't use that head is because the total cutting diameter is too small. 

You got to get away from the cutting surface in the equation.


----------



## rayzor43

Here's a couple features on our offset single bevel he'll be testing. Offset angled blades. You have to make sure you are fletched with the same helical as the blades are beveled or the arrow spin and head will counter act each other on impact.


----------



## sethro02

Buckfevr said:


> Sethro, I love the testing procedure, but I just saw the carnage rating has the helix as the highest rating?!?! Dude that's a great head, but that head is going to produce darn near the least amount of carnage of any head. Lets test a Woodsman elite then, that'll have a huge carnage rating as well. Only reason I won't use that head is because the total cutting diameter is too small.
> 
> You got to get away from the cutting surface in the equation.


Per last year and being flooded with Pm's about cutting surface vs cutting diameter the majority was about half and half so I went with cutting surface which in my eyes has slightly more importance to me. Sorry man I've been trying to make everyone happy along the way and no matter what I can't. I wish their was something perfect for everyone


----------



## songdogasassin

goathollow said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I'll have to admit at this point that I was being a bit sarcastic when I said I must not know what a tonto tip is. I do know what they are. I think that by definition the Helix and Phatheads both have tonto tips. And to answer your question: which would penetrate more easily: I think the tonto tip will penetrate better. It may not look like it would but if I understand the physics of a mechanical advantage the tonto tip out penetrates the dagger style/cut on contact. Now to be clear, this question is not being sarcastic or rhetorical; why would a tonto tip be better a penetrating something hard but not be better at penetrating something soft?


A few have commented but I'll just add a few things. I disagree that a tanto has a mechanical advantage in terms of penetration. It has a structural advantage in terms of strength for penetration but is clearly less efficient. The primary reasons are the fact that it's not cutting it's way in as much as it's pushing it's way in and it has to displace a lot more tissue (soft or hard) than the dagger to achieve full penetration. Again, due to strength differences there can be a point of failure on the dagger way before the tanto but up until that point I think there is no question as to the dagger being more efficient with respect to penetration.


----------



## sethro02

songdogasassin said:


> A few have commented but I'll just add a few things. I disagree that a tanto has a mechanical advantage in terms of penetration. It has a structural advantage in terms of strength for penetration but is clearly less efficient. The primary reasons are the fact that it's not cutting it's way in as much as it's pushing it's way in and it has to displace a lot more tissue (soft or hard) than the dagger to achieve full penetration. Again, due to strength differences there can be a point of failure on the dagger way before the tanto but up until that point I think there is no question as to the dagger being more efficient with respect to penetration.


i respectfully disagree, is it easier for a screw to go through wood or a nail? alot less energy is spent trying to force a screw. you have to use a hammer and pound like crazy for a nail to penetrate.


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> i respectfully disagree, is it easier for a screw to go through wood or a nail? alot less energy is spent trying to force a screw. you have to use a hammer and pound like crazy for a nail to penetrate.


Good example


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> i respectfully disagree, is it easier for a screw to go through wood or a nail? alot less energy is spent trying to force a screw. you have to use a hammer and pound like crazy for a nail to penetrate.


Well that depends , try hammering a screw into wood and then try to screw a nail into wood. Depends on the application.


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckfevr said:


> Sethro, I love the testing procedure, but I just saw the carnage rating has the helix as the highest rating?!?! Dude that's a great head, but that head is going to produce darn near the least amount of carnage of any head. Lets test a Woodsman elite then, that'll have a huge carnage rating as well. Only reason I won't use that head is because the total cutting diameter is too small.
> 
> *You got to get away from the cutting surface in the equation.*


Let it lie Buckfevr, he won't change, I tried hard to lobby for cut diameter and # of blades to be taken into account on the carnage factor on the last test, although I never PM'd 

him about it. I agree with Seth that neither is perfect, but maybe a combination of both might be better :noidea: 

The biggest issue I had with Seth's carnage scoring method was that if there was a broad head that was a 2blade 3" long with a 0.5" cut diameter, it would get a carnage factor

rating of 6" X " of Pen. It would blow away all other heads in score even though in real life it would most likely just make a 0.5" hole in a deer. As I said I also agree with Seth 

that there is no perfect way and I'm totally fine with how he is scoring his test.


----------



## mikehoyme

Seth,

Sorry to jump way back here, but what is the ferrule made of on the deep six helix? Is it steel?


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> i respectfully disagree, is it easier for a screw to go through wood or a nail? alot less energy is spent trying to force a screw. you have to use a hammer and pound like crazy for a nail to penetrate.


Really? I can probably pound in 10 nails before you can screw one screw in and be less fatigued after too, and no you can't use a screwgun.


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> Well that depends , try hammering a screw into wood and then try to screw a nail into wood. Depends on the application.


but the screw "single bevel broadhead" is twisting already, when a double bevel hits it stops spinning, its therefore being shoved the rest of the way through. when a single bevel hits, it continues to spin, it does not stop spinning. 
this is too much physics for tonight, i think i'll have some moonshine


----------



## sethro02

mikehoyme said:


> Seth,
> 
> Sorry to jump way back here, but what is the ferrule made of on the deep six helix? Is it steel?


yes


----------



## sethro02

Fortyneck said:


> Really? I can probably pound in 10 nails before you can screw one screw in and be less fatigued after too, and no you can't use a screwgun.


ive got crazy awesome wrist action


----------



## sethro02

Fortyneck said:


> Let it lie Buckfevr, he won't change, I tried hard to lobby for cut diameter and # of blades to be taken into account on the carnage factor on the last test, although I never PM'd
> 
> him about it. I agree with Seth that neither is perfect, but maybe a combination of both might be better :noidea:
> 
> The biggest issue I had with Seth's carnage scoring method was that if there was a broad head that was a 2blade 3" long with a 0.5" cut diameter, it would get a carnage factor
> 
> rating of 6" X " of Pen. It would blow away all other heads in score even though in real life it would most likely just make a 0.5" hole in a deer. As I said I also agree with Seth
> 
> that there is no perfect way and I'm totally fine with how he is scoring his test.


im totall cool with you guys taking the penetration of these heads and coming up with your own version however you want to do so. ive always thought it was interesting what guys come up with. but please dont post up a whole new sheet with your scoring on here. thats all i ask


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> im totall cool with you guys taking the penetration of these heads and coming up with your own version however you want to do so. ive always thought it was interesting what guys come up with. but please dont post up a whole new sheet with your scoring on here. thats all i ask


Lol, nah, not me, I remember when that happened, you got some heated. :mad2:


----------



## mikehoyme

sethro02 said:


> yes


Thanks! I'm thinking about giving them a try with the solids.


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> ive got crazy awesome wrist action


Hey Yooooo!!! 

If your not carful you'll end up like this guy...


----------



## sethro02

Fortyneck said:


> Lol, nah, not me, I remember when that happened, you got some heated. :mad2:


i like you now. it use to be hard to tell if you were being normal or trying to make me mad.


----------



## sethro02

everyone read this...NOW!
Mechanical Advantage and Broadhead Performance
Kinetic energy, momentum, and mechanical advantage are a part of the basic terminology of physics. All are used, and often misused, in attempts to predict terminal performance of various bow, arrow and broadhead combinations. Much of the misuse originates from a lack of understanding of what, by definition, these terms mean and what it is they measure.

In the terms of physics, all broadheads are classes as a "simple machine". As such, all broadheads are no more than a series of inclined planes. The mechanical advantage (M.A.) of a "simple machine" is the ratio of the resistance to the effort. The mechanical advantage of an inclined plane is equal to the length of the plane divided by the height of the plane. A single blade broadhead, with a straight taper, 1" wide by 3" long can be viewed as 2 inclined planes, each of which has a mechanical advantage of 6.0 (3" divided by 1/2"). The mechanical advantage of the two planes combined would be 3.0 because the height would be doubled while the length remains the same. What this means is that with an exerted force (effort) of 1 pound, a weight of 3 pounds can be lifted from the tip of the broadhead to the back edge of the broadhead. The higher the M.A. the more work a broadhead can do with the force available.

To determine the mechanical of any broadhead with a straight taper to the cutting edge, divide the length of the one cutting blade by 1/2 the width of the broadhead (or, more precisely, the distance from the central axis of the arrow to the highest point on the plane) multiplied by the number of blades. In an equation this would be expressed as:

M.A. = Length of cutting edge 
(1/2 width of head) X (number of blades)

Example #1
As stated above, a single blade broadhead 3" long by 1" wide has a mechanical advantage of 3.0. If that same head has three blades, the M.A. would be 2.0, ie: (3" length/.5" lift distance X 3 blades). If it had four blades, the M.A. would be 1.5, or one half that of the single blade.

Example #2
In a broadhead with a cutting edge length that is 2.25" long and with each blade .75" high (a common dimension) the M.A.'s work out as follows:
Single blade head => M.A. = 1.5 (Note: this is 1/2 the M.A
. Three blade head => M.A. = 1.0 of the 1" X 3" single
Four blade head => M.A. = 0.75 blade broadhead)
Five blade head => M.A. = 0.6
Six blade head => M.A. = 0.5

In example #2, a single blade head would be able to 50% more work than a three blade broadhead with the same applied force. It does 100% more than the four blade, 150% more than the five blade and 200% more than the six blade broadhead.

The mechanical advantage equation dictates that the greater the length of a broadhead relative to the width, and the fewer the number of blades, the more efficiently it will be able to utilize the force applied to it.


----------



## Fortyneck

Sounds about right... :nod:


----------



## wdtorque

I'm too far into my fermented grapes. 
Will review at a later date.


----------



## Sinister01

makes sense to me, personally, I just like to know about the durability because it all boils down to shot placement when it's all said and done.


----------



## chaded

:confused2: I think I may understand the Wagon Wheel math a little better. So basically what this is saying that the broadhead like the Helix is a more efficient head than other types?


----------



## sethro02

chaded said:


> :confused2: I think I may understand the Wagon Wheel math a little better. So basically what this is saying that the broadhead like the Helix is a more efficient head than other types?


2 blade single bevel broadheads are more efficient yes.

this will helps explain it better:
http://www.alaskabowhunting.com/Dr.-Ed-Ashby-W26.aspx
more specifically read
ashby on single bevel heads and
ashby broadhead studies

you will see in some of the photos, a smaller single bevel broadhead when encountering bone can do as much or more than a much larger double bevel 2 blade, and also it explains how the more blades your head has the less mechancial advantage it has, which in a round about way means it will not out perform a 2 blade.


----------



## chaded

Ok that's what I thought it was saying. I have been thinking about trying the Helix and the Gravedigger. Complete opposite ends of the broadhead spectrum it seems though.


----------



## rut hunt

Guess it depends on your definition of carnage.... Mathematics aside a gaping 2 inch wide 2 blade wound to the far side of the ribs seems like far more carnage than a 3 blade 1 1/8 " pass through. Not complaining fair is fair take from the test what you want ...... Most impressed by the companies donating heads themselves pass or fail least they had the cojones to test a product


----------



## Buckfevr

sethro02 said:


> im totall cool with you guys taking the penetration of these heads and coming up with your own version however you want to do so. ive always thought it was interesting what guys come up with. but please dont post up a whole new sheet with your scoring on here. thats all i ask


No way. Just my opinion, no disrespect.


----------



## Buckfevr

sethro02 said:


> everyone read this...NOW!
> Mechanical Advantage and Broadhead Performance
> Kinetic energy, momentum, and mechanical advantage are a part of the basic terminology of physics. All are used, and often misused, in attempts to predict terminal performance of various bow, arrow and broadhead combinations. Much of the misuse originates from a lack of understanding of what, by definition, these terms mean and what it is they measure.
> 
> In the terms of physics, all broadheads are classes as a "simple machine". As such, all broadheads are no more than a series of inclined planes. The mechanical advantage (M.A.) of a "simple machine" is the ratio of the resistance to the effort. The mechanical advantage of an inclined plane is equal to the length of the plane divided by the height of the plane. A single blade broadhead, with a straight taper, 1" wide by 3" long can be viewed as 2 inclined planes, each of which has a mechanical advantage of 6.0 (3" divided by 1/2"). The mechanical advantage of the two planes combined would be 3.0 because the height would be doubled while the length remains the same. What this means is that with an exerted force (effort) of 1 pound, a weight of 3 pounds can be lifted from the tip of the broadhead to the back edge of the broadhead. The higher the M.A. the more work a broadhead can do with the force available.
> 
> To determine the mechanical of any broadhead with a straight taper to the cutting edge, divide the length of the one cutting blade by 1/2 the width of the broadhead (or, more precisely, the distance from the central axis of the arrow to the highest point on the plane) multiplied by the number of blades. In an equation this would be expressed as:
> 
> M.A. = Length of cutting edge
> (1/2 width of head) X (number of blades)
> 
> Example #1
> As stated above, a single blade broadhead 3" long by 1" wide has a mechanical advantage of 3.0. If that same head has three blades, the M.A. would be 2.0, ie: (3" length/.5" lift distance X 3 blades). If it had four blades, the M.A. would be 1.5, or one half that of the single blade.
> 
> Example #2
> In a broadhead with a cutting edge length that is 2.25" long and with each blade .75" high (a common dimension) the M.A.'s work out as follows:
> Single blade head => M.A. = 1.5 (Note: this is 1/2 the M.A
> . Three blade head => M.A. = 1.0 of the 1" X 3" single
> Four blade head => M.A. = 0.75 blade broadhead)
> Five blade head => M.A. = 0.6
> Six blade head => M.A. = 0.5
> 
> In example #2, a single blade head would be able to 50% more work than a three blade broadhead with the same applied force. It does 100% more than the four blade, 150% more than the five blade and 200% more than the six blade broadhead.
> 
> The mechanical advantage equation dictates that the greater the length of a broadhead relative to the width, and the fewer the number of blades, the more efficiently it will be able to utilize the force applied to it.


Exactly and that's why the carnage calculation shouldn't be cutting edge length. Thank you!!!


----------



## sethro02

chaded said:


> Ok that's what I thought it was saying. I have been thinking about trying the Helix and the Gravedigger. Complete opposite ends of the broadhead spectrum it seems though.


yea those are my 2. gravedigger always batting leadoff. ashby wouldnt like it, but i do!


----------



## sethro02

Buckfevr said:


> Exactly and that's why the carnage calculation shouldn't be cutting edge length. Thank you!!!


but then the helix would still have the most, since it would have a higher mechanical advantage


----------



## INDEERMAN

Now you are applying good science .I like that alot .

Now add the formulas for momentum and kinetic not just the kinetic side with that as momentum dictates penetration power.The advantages of heavier shafts too a point the diminishing returns with the type head becomes clearer and will point to the best heads . That just leaves items like head construction material ,sharpness of the point and or blades , and blade positioning relative to the point and type of point configuration ...I.E. how far back the blade starts its cutting behind the point and type of lead point = less forward friction or resistance .Also by default all mechanical heads have reduced penetration performance than it would if it were identical and fixed due to the force even slight as some are to deploy.

Dr.Ashby's findings are really spot on especially with the efficiency and power of todays archery equipment. 

Key links to consider with your post on mechanical advantage ,remembering momentum and mechanical advantage being the two main driving factors along with sharpness and construction material and point of projectile blade position relative to the point..The best penetrating and preforming Bhs become clear archery and the art of penetration killing is not new and we tend to think todays BH company's have reinvented the wheel but in fact many times they just reduce penetration and performance to solve some hunters equipment and accuracy problems due to poorly matched and tuned equipment /arrows.

With just a little thought and research todays bow-hunter can optimize their killing and penetration by the info out here .

http://tradgang.com/ashby/

http://archerycalculator.com/archery-kinetic-energy-and-momentum-calculator/

http://archeryreport.com/2009/12/arrow-momentum-quick-reference-chart/


----------



## 0nepin

Just to keep everybody informed.the hunlee is fully assembled and is in the final stages of tuning.the # should be 450gr arrow at 352fps at 90lb draw weight and the most impressive @ 28" DL yep that's at @ 28" DL !!!!!!! 123.8 lb KE,and the draw is super smooth.BIG THANKS to BREATHN !!!!!!!


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckfevr said:


> Exactly and that's why the carnage calculation shouldn't be cutting edge length. Thank you!!!





sethro02 said:


> but then the helix would still have the most, since it would have a higher mechanical advantage


M.A.≠ Carnage


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> Just to keep everybody informed.the hunlee is fully assembled and is in the final stages of tuning.the # should be 450gr arrow at 352fps at 90lb draw weight and the most impressive @ 28" DL yep that's at @ 28" DL !!!!!!!


cant wait to destroy my garage drywall soon!


----------



## Fortyneck

0nepin said:


> Just to keep everybody informed.the hunlee is fully assembled and is in the final stages of tuning.the # should be 450gr arrow at 352fps at 90lb draw weight and the most impressive @ 28" DL yep that's at @ 28" DL !!!!!!!










*Whachutalkinabout Onepin*


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> cant wait to destroy my garage drywall soon!


You might need to lock the contraption down to something very heavy.the rage digger at 352fps should be spectacular !!!!!! It will look like you are arch wielding .


----------



## sethro02

yea may need to fill them coolers up before i strap it down.


----------



## 0nepin

Fortyneck said:


> View attachment 1602256
> 
> *Whachutalkinabout Onepin*


The hunlee will be shipped to Sethro when breathn is done with it for Franken head testing.


----------



## Buckfevr

sethro02 said:


> but then the helix would still have the most, since it would have a higher mechanical advantage


No exactly the opposite.


----------



## Buckfevr

Buckfevr said:


> No exactly the opposite.


But to be even handed, there is a factor to the blade length. Because there is micro blade movement perpendicular to vector(flexion) and thus a slash effect of the blade. In addition there is movement of the medium so the length of the cutting surface does matter.

I'm a Slick Trick fan but as an example the Slick trick 85 with it's 1" cut 4 blade or 2" of total cut literally puts an X on the hide. It doesn't open it up because of how short the blades are. Penetrates like a hot knife through butter though. And yet has a lower mechanical advantage than a 1" cut 4 blade that would have a longer cutting surface.

I'm not trying to be ignorant here as Sethro has point, I just think the total cut diameter explains more of the carnage.


----------



## Bowhuntr64

Predator said:


> Broadhead is so small you may not be noticing the diff. Easier to see in a knife. I've tried to attach a pic of a tanto and a dagger - you tell me which one would penetrate more easily.


The SEALS use the Tanto point in their Cold Steel knives, just so they can punch thru vests.


----------



## Norwegian Woods

The reason for a tanto point is not to penetrate flesh or bone. It is made to be very strong and to penetrate body armor. 
Very far from an animal 
Personally I don't look at the carnage factor in the spreadsheet. I look at the penetration and how well the broadhead takes the beating.
I make up my own mind on what broadheads score the best/worse when I consider what is the most important to me and what fits my setup.


----------



## sethro02

Buckfevr said:


> But to be even handed, there is a factor to the blade length. Because there is micro blade movement perpendicular to vector(flexion) and thus a slash effect of the blade. In addition there is movement of the medium so the length of the cutting surface does matter.
> 
> I'm a Slick Trick fan but as an example the Slick trick 85 with it's 1" cut 4 blade or 2" of total cut literally puts an X on the hide. It doesn't open it up because of how short the blades are. Penetrates like a hot knife through butter though. And yet has a lower mechanical advantage than a 1" cut 4 blade that would have a longer cutting surface.
> 
> I'm not trying to be ignorant here as Sethro has point, I just think the total cut diameter explains more of the carnage.


It's cool man and I'm not getting mad, just conversating. Your example of slick trick is why I think cut diameter is misleading as well, mainly because its not a 1" round diameter hole, it's a "x", far from a 1" hole, same with any head though.


----------



## sethro02

And yea the first reason for tanto is durability. Second to induce spin


----------



## Predator

sethro02 said:


> i respectfully disagree, is it easier for a screw to go through wood or a nail? alot less energy is spent trying to force a screw. you have to use a hammer and pound like crazy for a nail to penetrate.


FYI - the post from Songdogassassin was actually from me. Jumped on home computer and didn't realize my son was already signed onto AT under his account.

Anyway, where your logic on this is severely flawed is that the screw is only more efficient than the nail when continuous force is applied. This is not at all the case with an arrow. You have to assess efficiency of penetration based on a combination of the momentum of the object and design of the head. So using your screw vs nail example the only way to make it relevant is to assume they are both shot out of the equivalent of a nail gun at a distance and then see which penetrates the wood better and more efficiently. The only force available is based on the weight of the object combined with the speed of the object. So assuming an equally weighted nail and screw launched at the same speed the nail will outperform the screw by a longshot EVERY time.

It's obvious you are a proponent of the (marginal) twisting benefit of a beveled design but your logic in attempting to support it with the examples we've used is unquestionably flawed.


----------



## Buckfevr

sethro02 said:


> It's cool man and I'm not getting mad, just conversating. Your example of slick trick is why I think cut diameter is misleading as well, mainly because its not a 1" round diameter hole, it's a "x", far from a 1" hole, same with any head though.


It's why I stopped using the Slick Trick 85. Best flight and penetration of any fixed head out there, but I need better blood trails.


----------



## sethro02

Predator said:


> FYI - the post from Songdogassassin was actually from me. Jumped on home computer and didn't realize my son was already signed onto AT under his account.
> 
> Anyway, where your logic on this is severely flawed is that the screw is only more efficient than the nail when continuous force is applied. This is not at all the case with an arrow. You have to assess efficiency of penetration based on a combination of the momentum of the object and design of the head. So using your screw vs nail example the only way to make it relevant is to assume they are both shot out of the equivalent of a nail gun at a distance and then see which penetrates the wood better and more efficiently. The only force available is based on the weight of the object combined with the speed of the object. So assuming an equally weighted nail and screw launched at the same speed the nail will outperform the screw by a longshot EVERY time.
> 
> It's obvious you are a proponent of the (marginal) twisting benefit of a beveled design but your logic in attempting to support it with the examples we've used is unquestionably flawed.


If your talking softer tissue then yes, I'm talking bad shots resulting in bone hits. We can agree to disagree. Lets dig up an old thread that we can talk more about this on so this doesn't get drug out too far if that's cool


----------



## Predator

sethro02 said:


> It's cool man and I'm not getting mad, just conversating. Your example of slick trick is why I think cut diameter is misleading as well, mainly because its not a 1" round diameter hole, it's a "x", far from a 1" hole, same with any head though.


But it will still create more "carnage" the way most people would define it than would a 2 blade with equal cutting diameter.

For this reason I agree completely with others here that your measure of "carnage" isn't particularly meaningful and significantly overstates the total head score (like for the Helix). Assuming equal or full penetration the blade length is meaningless from a damage or carnage basis. In fact the shorter blade length and steeper angle have been proven to create a larger impact because of the trauma effect. The only way in which blade length is meaningfully beneficial is by virtue of cutting/penetration efficiency (this was demonstrated in the Ashby testing) because longer blade length almost always means less blade angle. You can further improve blade cutting efficiency with a convex blade design as it's even more efficient from a slicing perspective (it's a primary reason the samurai sword is designed with a convex blade). All of this is very interesting but again, is primarily relevant for penetration efficiency (not carnage), and since you've already measured penetration and attributed score to the head for that penetration, you are unfairly and redundantly benefitting a head with longer blades by skewing the carnage measure accordingly.

Of course it's your test so you can do it how you want and most of us are smart enough (as referenced by others) to take from your tests what we find meaningful and discount or ignore that which is not. Again, either way, I greatly appreciate all of the effort you've gone through to make this happen - awesome stuff!


----------



## Predator

sethro02 said:


> If your talking softer tissue then yes, I'm talking bad shots resulting in bone hits. We can agree to disagree. Lets dig up an old thread that we can talk more about this on so this doesn't get drug out too far if that's cool


No problem.


----------



## bambikiller

if you step back and think about it ... the single bevel was designed for bone hits and it has been proven to be better penetration wise as well as durability wise in this regard so i really dont see where your beef is ... seth never said soft tissue double lung easzy shot .. this has been all about the worst case scenario from the begining ...plus the amount of "carnage" a single bevel does inside an animal vs a double bevel im not sure where your argument is... testing seems to be spot on with even ashby reports...sorry if your head wasnt number one tho


Predator said:


> But it will still create more "carnage" the way most people would define it than would a 2 blade with equal cutting diameter.
> 
> For this reason I agree completely with others here that your measure of "carnage" isn't particularly meaningful and significantly overstates the total head score (like for the Helix). Assuming equal or full penetration the blade length is meaningless from a damage or carnage basis. In fact the shorter blade length and steeper angle have been proven to create a larger impact because of the trauma effect. The only way in which blade length is meaningfully beneficial is by virtue of cutting/penetration efficiency (this was demonstrated in the Ashby testing) because longer blade length almost always means less blade angle. You can further improve blade cutting efficiency with a convex blade design as it's even more efficient from a slicing perspective (it's a primary reason the samurai sword is designed with a convex blade). All of this is very interesting but again, is primarily relevant for penetration efficiency (not carnage), and since you've already measured penetration and attributed score to the head for that penetration, you are unfairly and redundantly benefitting a head with longer blades by skewing the carnage measure accordingly.
> 
> Of course it's your test so you can do it how you want and most of us are smart enough (as referenced by others) to take from your tests what we find meaningful and discount or ignore that which is not. Again, either way, I greatly appreciate all of the effort you've gone through to make this happen - awesome stuff!


----------



## Fortyneck

Wonder why a single bevel didn't get the most penetration on the last test? :noidea:


----------



## sethro02

Fortyneck said:


> Wonder why a single bevel didn't get the most penetration on the last test? :noidea:


Maybe it has something to do with how different the plywood acts? Also the marine vinyl may not be nice to a twisting broadheads???? That marine vinyl is tougher and more elastic than hide


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> Maybe it has something to do with how different the plywood acts? Also the marine vinyl may not be nice to a twisting broadheads???? That marine vinyl is tougher and more elastic than hide


Could be the body armor of the future... 

You should patent it and call it *SEALproof™* :noidea:

:teeth:


----------



## bambikiller

Fortyneck said:


> Could be the body armor of the future...
> 
> You should patent it and call it *Sealproof™* :noidea:
> 
> :teeth:


I'd like to meet you


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> Maybe it has something to do with how different the plywood acts? Also the marine vinyl may not be nice to a twisting broadheads???? That marine vinyl is tougher and more elastic than hide


Yep im sure the sheet of plywood has alot more resistance to shattering than deer bones.from what I have seen in Person the helix is the real deal on deer bones (leg or scapula) .my sons 50lb chaos easily blew through two fresh scapulas tied together from 30yrds with a 100 Gr helix.


----------



## Fortyneck

bambikiller said:


> I'd like to meet you


How can you be sure we haven't met already?

:set1_thinking:


----------



## Cotton-Eye

Fortyneck said:


> Wonder why a single bevel didn't get the most penetration on the last test? :noidea:


I'm guessing the twisting action on the plwood sucks away much more momentum (and KE) than a double bevel that will penetrate clean through. That helix split that plywood in two for goodness sake! Since the layers of plywood are oriented perpendicular to one another, that's really impressive.


----------



## sethro02

On a side note I'm going to try to test 2 of the vpa heads this weekend. Have to wait for stiffer arrows to shoot the 300 grain single bevel. But I can still test the 125 2 blade and turkey spur


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> On a side note I'm going to try to test 2 of the vpa heads this weekend. Have to wait for stiffer arrows to shoot the 300 grain single bevel. But I can still test the 125 2 blade and turkey spur


Sweet did you decide if you were doing a single bevel showdown ? With the wider gel to see which head spins most .. So far its the helix rt? I need to try one of these


----------



## sethro02

bambikiller said:


> Sweet did you decide if you were doing a single bevel showdown ? With the wider gel to see which head spins most .. So far its the helix rt? I need to try one of these


Still working on that, need to find a big container and some way to refrigerate it


----------



## bambikiller

Can't wait


----------



## 0nepin

The dry wall will learn to fear the bone crusher !!!!!!


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> The dry wall will learn to fear the bone crusher !!!!!!


Haha getting backstops ready


----------



## rackmasterlgw

This will be fun.
Thanks for the time and work involved.


----------



## mccoppinb

i would like to see him test the toxic broadhead


----------



## bambikiller

Ya .. I never heard when that will be a available


----------



## sethro02

mccoppinb said:


> i would like to see him test the toxic broadhead


I want too but nobody gets back with me


----------



## KMD

Fortyneck said:


> Wonder why a single bevel didn't get the most penetration on the last test? :noidea:



I'm thinking that the rotational force, as a result of the single bevel head trying to 'spin' in the gel is having a greater braking effect, which is slowing a single bevel head down more efficiently. That extra rotational drag from the single bevel head fighting the gel to 'spin' is causing these heads to slow down much more rapidly...

Tha analogy of hammering in a nail vs. a screw into wood is a good one. With the same amount of force being applied via a hammer, the nail is using that force toward penetrating. Whereas, the screw is using that force to penetrate AND mechanically turn into the wood. Therefore, it will require more force (from a hammer) to penetrate a screw to the same depth as a nail.

Same thing is happening to the single bevel heads. They are designed to rotate as they penetrate. But in the case of the gel, by it's composition, the gel is literally fighting that rotation and bleeding off energy that would otherwise be used solely for penetration. So, in effect, the single bevel designs are losing speed at a higher rate than double bevel blades as each penetrate the gel. Hope that makes sense?

Single bevel edges have no problem with penetrating tissue, because tissue does not induce the same rotational stress as ballistic gelatin does.

Just making an observation, not bashing!

Thanks for the hard work & effort of the testing!


----------



## bambikiller

KMD said:


> I'm thinking that the rotational force, as a result of the single bevel head trying to 'spin' in the gel is having a greater braking effect, which is slowing a single bevel head down more efficiently. That extra rotational drag from the single bevel head fighting the gel to 'spin' is causing these heads to slow down much more rapidly...
> 
> Tha analogy of hammering in a nail vs. a screw into wood is a good one. With the same amount of force being applied via a hammer, the nail is using that force toward penetrating. Whereas, the screw is using that force to penetrate AND mechanically turn into the wood. Therefore, it will require more force (from a hammer) to penetrate a screw to the same depth as a nail.
> 
> Same thing is happening to the single bevel heads. They are designed to rotate as they penetrate. But in the case of the gel, by it's composition, the gel is literally fighting that rotation and bleeding off energy that would otherwise be used solely for penetration. So, in effect, the single bevel designs are losing speed at a higher rate than double bevel blades as each penetrate the gel. Hope that makes sense?
> 
> Single bevel edges have no problem with penetrating tissue, because tissue does not induce the same rotational stress as ballistic gelatin does.
> 
> Just making an observation, not bashing!
> 
> Thanks for the hard work & effort of the testing!


But the rotational affects are a good thing in the animal .. As ashby reported you get your cut threw The animal along with hundreds of smaller cuts in the tissue that is wrapping around the broad head as it is twisting in the animal .. This is why the single bevel does more internal damage and splits bone better than a double bevel .. Not to mention the single bevel is leading the way in the testing .. Does the rotation slow penetration in the gel and vinyl .??? Yes with out a doubt .. But is it a huge factor on game animals yup


----------



## sethro02

KMD said:


> I'm thinking that the rotational force, as a result of the single bevel head trying to 'spin' in the gel is having a greater braking effect, which is slowing a single bevel head down more efficiently. That extra rotational drag from the single bevel head fighting the gel to 'spin' is causing these heads to slow down much more rapidly...
> 
> Tha analogy of hammering in a nail vs. a screw into wood is a good one. With the same amount of force being applied via a hammer, the nail is using that force toward penetrating. Whereas, the screw is using that force to penetrate AND mechanically turn into the wood. Therefore, it will require more force (from a hammer) to penetrate a screw to the same depth as a nail.
> 
> Same thing is happening to the single bevel heads. They are designed to rotate as they penetrate. But in the case of the gel, by it's composition, the gel is literally fighting that rotation and bleeding off energy that would otherwise be used solely for penetration. So, in effect, the single bevel designs are losing speed at a higher rate than double bevel blades as each penetrate the gel. Hope that makes sense?
> 
> Single bevel edges have no problem with penetrating tissue, because tissue does not induce the same rotational stress as ballistic gelatin does.
> 
> Just making an observation, not bashing!
> 
> Thanks for the hard work & effort of the testing!


You made some good points. That gel is very restrictive unlike vitals


----------



## sethro02

Mail call, got my pile driver 450's in the mail to test the vpa 300 grain single bevel, total weight 785 grains without fletching so it should be close to 800 grains!


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> Mail call, got my pile driver 450's in the mail to test the vpa 300 grain single bevel, total weight 785 grains without fletching so it should be close to 800 grains!


Elephant arrow .. You shd shoot that out of the hunlee as well just for fun


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Man I can't wait to see this, you're going to post video right? lol, that bow sounds like a BEAST


----------



## chaded

sethro02 said:


> Mail call, got my pile driver 450's in the mail to test the vpa 300 grain single bevel, total weight 785 grains without fletching so it should be close to 800 grains!


Lol now that's just ridiculous. In a good way...


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> Mail call, got my pile driver 450's in the mail to test the vpa 300 grain single bevel, total weight 785 grains without fletching so it should be close to 800 grains!


Wow !!!!


----------



## sethro02

Yea ill video tape it. I'm very curious if it penetrates more than all the other standards. If it does I may invest in some fmj dangerous games. Even though I mainly hunt deer and turkey lol


----------



## chaded

Oh Seth, I just got to thinking and I noticed you haven't tested the new BowMag head.


----------



## trial153

Seth any chance of a test with the new Flying arrow Toxic? ...pretty new take on a single bevel head...


----------



## sethro02

trial153 said:


> Seth any chance of a test with the new Flying arrow Toxic? ...pretty new take on a single bevel head...


I just emailed them. Their site was down for a while so it was tough to contact them. I'll let you know if i hear from them.


----------



## trial153

sethro02 said:


> I just emailed them. Their site was down for a while so it was tough to contact them. I'll let you know if i hear from them.


Good deal, I will also. Tried to buy package it was coming up out of stock.


----------



## sethro02

uncut this setup is 18% foc...should be good.
176 fps
55 ft lbs kinetic energy
.62 momentum


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> uncut this setup is 18% foc...should be good.
> 176 fps
> 55 ft lbs kinetic energy
> .62 momentum


You just proved that your ke does not always go up with a heavier arrow.the hunlee will put down 124lb ke and 90lb at 28"dl with a 450gr arrow and with an 800gr it would be Lucky to put down 80lb ke .


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> uncut this setup is 18% foc...should be good.
> 176 fps
> 55 ft lbs kinetic energy
> .62 momentum


It actually does keep going up until you get into the 2000 grain range .. The online calculators are flawed with the higher weight .. Ask whack n stack or widgeon


----------



## sethro02

just cut the piledriver down to length so here are the official numbers
735 grains
17.5% foc
185 fps
55 ke
.60 momentum


----------



## 0nepin

bambikiller said:


> It actually does keep going up until you get into the 2000 grain range .. The online calculators are flawed with the higher weight .. Ask whack n stack or widgeon


What would be the correct formula? Weight x speed x speed devided by 450240 does not work with the heavy arrows ?


----------



## sethro02

the elephant arrow has been fletched! I'll be testing soon. been sick, wife sick, son sick, daughter sick....anyways


----------



## missionperk

Feel ya there man. Hope y'all get better soon.


----------



## bambikiller

0nepin said:


> What would be the correct formula? Weight x speed x speed devided by 450240 does not work with the heavy arrows ?


Kenetic energy doesn't go down with arrows in the sub 2000 range ill try and find wigeons report on it in a min


----------



## wdtorque

sethro02 said:


> Mail call, got my pile driver 450's in the mail to test the vpa 300 grain single bevel, total weight 785 grains without fletching so it should be close to 800 grains!


Wow!
Good luck on the home front.


----------



## apache pilot

All this talk has me wanting to start using heavy ass arrows!


----------



## nolimitarchery

I haven't read all the previous post but I do see a pattern about penetration and what Ashby has stated in a purely scientific statement. I think what people have forgotten is that an animal is not an infinite width. I talked with a hunter that all of you would know today and he has shot 4 animals in the last 3 days with the Grave Digger and passed through all of them. One was a 150 pound boar and the arrow passed thorough the pig and stuck in a tree 3 inches deep. The boar was shot at 36 yards from a ground blind at the same level as the pig and was stuck in the tree 35 yards behind it. The pig went 17 yards and died. 

In short how much penetration do you need. Carnage is the key factor as long as you get the necessary penetration.

JMO


----------



## Hidden Danger

0nepin said:


> Just to keep everybody informed.the hunlee is fully assembled and is in the final stages of tuning.the # should be 450gr arrow at 352fps at 90lb draw weight and the most impressive @ 28" DL yep that's at @ 28" DL !!!!!!! 123.8 lb KE,and the draw is super smooth.BIG THANKS to BREATHN !!!!!!!


...............and there goes the neighborhood!


----------



## 0nepin

hidden danger said:


> ...............and there goes the neighborhood!


Yep the hunlee is BREATHN fire !!!!!!!


----------



## 0nepin

Can't argue with with this ! If both heads passthrough it doesn't matter witch one goes deeper in the dirt but It does matter witch one causes more carnage on it's way through.


nolimitarchery said:


> I haven't read all the previous post but I do see a pattern about penetration and what Ashby has stated in a purely scientific statement. I think what people have forgotten is that an animal is not an infinite width. I talked with a hunter that all of you would know today and he has shot 4 animals in the last 3 days with the Grave Digger and passed through all of them. One was a 150 pound boar and the arrow passed thorough the pig and stuck in a tree 3 inches deep. The boar was shot at 36 yards from a ground blind at the same level as the pig and was stuck in the tree 35 yards behind it. The pig went 17 yards and died.
> 
> In short how much penetration do you need. Carnage is the key factor as long as you get the necessary penetration.
> 
> JMO


----------



## Hidden Danger

nolimitarchery said:


> I haven't read all the previous post but I do see a pattern about penetration and what Ashby has stated in a purely scientific statement. I think what people have forgotten is that an animal is not an infinite width. I talked with a hunter that all of you would know today and he has shot 4 animals in the last 3 days with the Grave Digger and passed through all of them. One was a 150 pound boar and the arrow passed thorough the pig and stuck in a tree 3 inches deep. The boar was shot at 36 yards from a ground blind at the same level as the pig and was stuck in the tree 35 yards behind it. The pig went 17 yards and died.
> 
> In short how much penetration do you need. Carnage is the key factor as long as you get the necessary penetration.
> 
> JMO


no such thing as too much penetration.


----------



## sethro02

The elephant arrow will be tested this weekend! 728 grains of pure "oh **** my wall!"


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> The elephant arrow will be tested this weekend! 728 grains of pure "oh **** my wall!"


Lmao make sure no ones in the house behind that wall .. That thing has to just feel beastly


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> uncut this setup is 18% foc...should be good.
> 176 fps
> 55 ft lbs kinetic energy
> .62 momentum





0nepin said:


> You just proved that your ke does not always go up with a heavier arrow.the hunlee will put down 124lb ke and 90lb at 28"dl with a 450gr arrow and with an 800gr it would be Lucky to put down 80lb ke .


No he didn't, #s are from a calculator.



bambikiller said:


> It actually does keep going up until you get into the 2000 grain range .. The online calculators are flawed with the higher weight .. Ask whack n stack or widgeon


Or Henro for that matter. He needs to put that through a chrono then do the math to find out what real life KE/MO values with the increased efficiency of the bow in play.


----------



## bsites9

no way I'm reading 36 pages...so can someone tell me what page I can find the results please?


----------



## GregBS

Click the link in Sethro02's sig.


----------



## sethro02

I have this feeling when I shoot that arrow it's just going to fall off the end of my bow


----------



## sethro02

And yes results are in sig. If you think 36 pages are bad you should see last years


----------



## bsites9

GregBS said:


> Click the link in Sethro02's sig.


oh yeah, good thinkin.


----------



## henro

Fortyneck said:


> No he didn't, #s are from a calculator.
> 
> 
> 
> Or Henro for that matter. He needs to put that through a chrono then do the math to find out what real life KE/MO values with the increased efficiency of the bow in play.


He needs to read this thread lol so many good facepalms in here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1844604


----------



## henro

sethro02 said:


> I have this feeling when I shoot that arrow it's just going to fall off the end of my bow


My 29"/47lb Hoyt Durado shoots a 735gr shaft at ~145fps. It's not bad, for a recurve.


----------



## henro

KMD said:


> I'm thinking that the rotational force, as a result of the single bevel head trying to 'spin' in the gel is having a greater braking effect, which is slowing a single bevel head down more efficiently. That extra rotational drag from the single bevel head fighting the gel to 'spin' is causing these heads to slow down much more rapidly...
> 
> Tha analogy of hammering in a nail vs. a screw into wood is a good one. With the same amount of force being applied via a hammer, the nail is using that force toward penetrating. Whereas, the screw is using that force to penetrate AND mechanically turn into the wood. Therefore, it will require more force (from a hammer) to penetrate a screw to the same depth as a nail.
> 
> Same thing is happening to the single bevel heads. They are designed to rotate as they penetrate. But in the case of the gel, by it's composition, the gel is literally fighting that rotation and bleeding off energy that would otherwise be used solely for penetration. So, in effect, the single bevel designs are losing speed at a higher rate than double bevel blades as each penetrate the gel. Hope that makes sense?
> 
> Single bevel edges have no problem with penetrating tissue, because tissue does not induce the same rotational stress as ballistic gelatin does.
> 
> Just making an observation, not bashing!
> 
> Thanks for the hard work & effort of the testing!


If you haven't already, read this(page 5 will help answer your questioning): http://www.tuffhead.com/ashby_pdfs/ashby ours/Why Single-Bevel Broadheads.pdf


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Sethro are you sure you aren't just loading up a pool cue? Good lord! Can't wait to hear and see the results of this, this sounds like it is going to be epic! Hope you start feelin better bud.


----------



## sethro02

Thanks man. Yea ill be sure to record it without music. Gel is curing!


----------



## KMD

henro said:


> If you haven't already, read this(page 5 will help answer your questioning): http://www.tuffhead.com/ashby_pdfs/ashby ours/Why Single-Bevel Broadheads.pdf


Thank you, sir. I am familiar with Dr. Ashby's research. I phrased my post in the form of a question so as not to piss anyone off while making a point about single bevel broadheads being unduly hindered while trying to rotate through gel media. I agree 100% with how the design inspired rotational force can help in fracturing bone and rotating through tissue with relative ease. 

My point was, while single bevel heads use up comparatively _less_ energy when penetrating bone/tissue , in the case of Seth's gel test, they are being subjected to comparatively _more_ rotational stress from the gel itself. Traditional double beveled broadheads are only induced to rotate by whatever helical fletching is present on the arrow itself, which is negligible at best. The blades themselves want only to plow straight through the media, there is no design induced rotational force, or 'screwing' effect from a double bevel edged head. Hence, no extra rotational force for the gel to fight against and further slow the broadhead beyond whatever friction is already occuring from the straight line penetration...

That's why them single beveled demons ain't blowing right thru Seth's setup like they would a critter  Just wanted to shed some light on that, considering some were wondering why that same performance was not realized in the wood/ gel test.

Still interested in watching, to see what breaks & what don't!


----------



## henro

KMD said:


> Thank you, sir. I am familiar with Dr. Ashby's research. I phrased my post in the form of a question so as not to piss anyone off while making a point about single bevel broadheads being unduly hindered while trying to rotate through gel media. I agree 100% with how the design inspired rotational force can help in fracturing bone and rotating through tissue with relative ease.
> 
> My point was, while single bevel heads use up comparatively _less_ energy when penetrating bone/tissue , in the case of Seth's gel test, they are being subjected to comparatively _more_ rotational stress from the gel itself. Traditional double beveled broadheads are only induced to rotate by whatever helical fletching is present on the arrow itself, which is negligible at best. The blades themselves want only to plow straight through the media, there is no design induced rotational force, or 'screwing' effect from a double bevel edged head. Hence, no extra rotational force for the gel to fight against and further slow the broadhead beyond whatever friction is already occuring from the straight line penetration...
> 
> That's why them single beveled demons ain't blowing right thru Seth's setup like they would a critter  Just wanted to shed some light on that, considering some were wondering why that same performance was not realized in the wood/ gel test.
> 
> Still interested in watching, to see what breaks & what don't!


My bad, thought it was written solely as a question.


----------



## sethro02

Should be testing tomorrow night


----------



## Fortyneck

henro said:


> He needs to read this thread lol so many good facepalms in here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1844604


Speak of the henro and he shall appear.

That thread was good times for sure, I like to think we changed a bunch of faces one palm at a time. :darkbeer:


----------



## sethro02

sethro02 said:


> Should be testing tomorrow night


Well maybe not, this bran of gel is not working right. Ill keep you posted


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> Well maybe not, this bran of gel is not working right. Ill keep you posted


Seth man you think the Coz would steer you wrong?


----------



## henro

Fortyneck said:


> Seth man you think the Coz would steer you wrong?
> 
> View attachment 1610240


I love jello...


----------



## henro

Fortyneck said:


> Seth man you think the Coz would steer you wrong?
> 
> View attachment 1610240


I love jello...


----------



## Fortyneck

Ummmm, Yeah! 

What is 2 for 1 ladies night?


----------



## Fortyneck

Ummmm, Yeah! 

What is 2 for 1 ladies night?


----------



## sethro02

Ok test tomorrow, gel is hardening this time. Better go sight in for 730 grains?!


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> Ok test tomorrow, gel is hardening this time. Better go sight in for 730 grains?!


do you have a chrono? i would love to see the speed thats shooting.


----------



## sethro02

No but my archery pal app has been within 2 fps and its saying 175fps


----------



## Hidden Danger

Should be interesting.


----------



## sethro02

Ill post one up in s little while


----------



## Hidden Danger

Sorry , I had a little brainfart there.


----------



## sethro02

Ha so can I wait and post a pic tomorrow?


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Ha so can I wait and post a pic tomorrow?


Yes sir. No problem.


----------



## sethro02

Wow this elephant arrow sounded like a shotgun going off!


----------



## sethro02

Here is the elephant arrow after


----------



## sethro02

VPA 300 grain single bevel, total weight 728 grains, test results 

Penetration- 11
Durability-5
Carnage- 41.25
Total score-57.25


----------



## sethro02

Vpa single bevel entrance


----------



## sethro02

Exit


----------



## sethro02

Gel entrance


----------



## sethro02

Gel exit, notice it spun a 1/4 turn ish


----------



## sethro02

VPA 2 blade penetrator double bevel 125, shot with the original testing arrow test results

Penetration-11
Durability-5
Carnage-19.25
Total score-35.25


----------



## sethro02

Entrance


----------



## sethro02

Exit









Gel entrance









Gel exit


----------



## sethro02

VPA turkey spur 150, I had to use the piledriver arrow due to spine so total weight was 602.14 grains, test results
Penetration-11
Durability-5
Carnage-37.12
Total score-53.12


----------



## sethro02

Entrance


----------



## sethro02

Gel entrance









Gel exit


----------



## sethro02

VPA testing after math, thanks a bunch ray!ill post video later of heavy arrow


----------



## pseboy00

I'm getting mixed feelings about arrow weight and penitration


----------



## sethro02

pseboy00 said:


> I'm getting mixed feelings about arrow weight and penitration


I do think their is a happy medium with your bow an arrow setup, I think if I was shooting that heavy arrow at like 250 fps it would have went a lot farther.


----------



## jdhunter11

What are the specs of the bow you are shooting?


----------



## pseboy00

True


----------



## sethro02

jdhunter11 said:


> What are the specs of the bow you are shooting?


Pse axe 6, 345ibo, 60#, the heavy arrow was approx going 175fps


----------



## Hidden Danger

Do it again with the hunlee?


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> Do it again with the hunlee?


That's a good idea! 80# frankenbow should shake things up!


----------



## henro

Seth I wouldn't take the calculator's arrow speed projections as fact due to the bow's efficiency increase with the heavier arrow. 


Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> That's a good idea! 80# frankenbow should shake things up!


Woohoo! Gonna be wicked.


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> That's a good idea! 80# frankenbow should shake things up!


Excellent


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> That's a good idea! 80# frankenbow should shake things up!


The hunlee should be done tommarrow .


----------



## sethro02

henro said:


> Seth I wouldn't take the calculator's arrow speed projections as fact due to the bow's efficiency increase with the heavier arrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


I'm not, I ball parked it, shooting it outside I could tell it wasn't getting 200 fps


----------



## sethro02

I'm curious though if it will penetrate the same at 40 yards where some I've tested have not because their momentum was lower


----------



## sethro02

here is the video for the elephant arrow! doesnt do it justice on how loud it was.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZ7zIfU0IrM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mike_4843

:focus:


----------



## rayzor43

That heavy one kind of surprised me after. Just curious left helix fletched on that one right?


----------



## HAPPY DAD

I'm surprised that heavy arrow didn't blow through, or did you bulk up the contraption for that arrow


----------



## rayzor43

sethro02 said:


> Gel entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gel exit



I like those splinters! Designed to do damage. What did the wound channel look like? I've seen it on birds but not gel.


----------



## Buckfevr

rayzor43 said:


> That heavy one kind of surprised me after. Just curious left helix fletched on that one right?





HAPPY DAD said:


> I'm surprised that heavy arrow didn't blow through, or did you bulk up the contraption for that arrow


X3 I thought it would blow through too. 

That's what I like about this testing is that the consistency of the testing medium explains certain things.


----------



## sethro02

rayzor43 said:


> I like those splinters! Designed to do damage. What did the wound channel look like? I've seen it on birds but not gel.


Wound channel was very similar to the muzzy mx3. Those trailing blades really tore it up !


----------



## sethro02

Buckfevr said:


> X3 I thought it would blow through too.
> 
> That's what I like about this testing is that the consistency of the testing medium explains certain things.


The contraption was the same as always. I just think 728 grains is too much weight for my bow to shoot efficiently , I think the range of 480 to 510 performs the best out of my set up


----------



## sethro02

I'm still a heavy arrow guy though !


----------



## chaded

I think it would still leave a mark on a deer though.


----------



## sethro02

chaded said:


> I think it would still leave a mark on a deer though.


Yes for sure, I think it would knock over a deer


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> The contraption was the same as always. I just think 728 grains is too much weight for my bow to shoot efficiently , I think the range of 480 to 510 performs the best out of my set up


Yea I think there should be a replay with the hunlee.


----------



## Chiro_Archer

I agree with Onepin, would love to see what the hunlee would do with the elephant arrow, that will be wicked!


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> I'm still a heavy arrow guy though !


Just need to up the poundage seth. I wonder if 70 lbs would have been enough to push it through?


----------



## sethro02

It might, but I know 80lbs will !


----------



## henro

sethro02 said:


> It might, but I know 80lbs will !


When I did testing with different weight shafts on my MR5 at 29"/70# the penetration only kept increasing as the weight went up(stopped at 698gr) just shooting into my Rhinehart 18-1. I'm sure it would've continued to increase.


----------



## sethro02

henro said:


> When I did testing with different weight shafts on my MR5 at 29"/70# the penetration only kept increasing as the weight went up(stopped at 698gr) just shooting into my Rhinehart 18-1. I'm sure it would've continued to increase.


Yea I agree , I wish I had more time to test a lot of the heads with different weight.


----------



## Sivart

Seth, any word on when your getting your hypodermic to test?


----------



## sethro02

Sivart said:


> Seth, any word on when your getting your hypodermic to test?


Nobody is calling me back, now when I call it said thanks for calling muzzy. I have her emai il have to look for it


----------



## sethro02

Mail call, 150 grain slick trick


----------



## Buckfevr

sethro02 said:


> Mail call, 150 grain slick trick


When we testing?


----------



## sethro02

Buckfevr said:


> When we testing?


I think my gel is still good so ill shoot it tomorrow night.


----------



## 0nepin

150gr slicktrick ?


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> It might, but I know 80lbs will !


john said the hunlee draws better at 90lb than a omen does at 70lb.maybe you should try 90lb


----------



## LvToHunt

Seth Does the deep six Helix have steel ferrule?


----------



## sethro02

LvToHunt said:


> Seth Does the deep six Helix have steel ferrule?


Yes


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> john said the hunlee draws better at 90lb than a omen does at 70lb.maybe you should try 90lb


Really? That's crazy


----------



## bambikiller

0nepin said:


> john said the hunlee draws better at 90lb than a omen does at 70lb.maybe you should try 90lb


That's crazy rt there


----------



## sethro02

I cannot wait!!!!


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> I cannot wait!!!!
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


I want to see it ... Burner make over in the future


----------



## rayzor43

Mainly just a curiousity on that heavy arrow set up. I have been talking a couple guys discussing the surprise. They brought up something I had not really thought of where possibly two blades are hampered compared to a 3 blades due plywood dragging the arrow shaft when a 3 Blade breaks away more of a hole. It was also mentioned that's where those Alaskan Bowhunter style shaft's shine with their reverse taper. I wouldn't mind sending you one of our 300gr 3 Blades just to compare a 3 blade setup of the same weight with the same arrow and setup. Would be interesting anyway.


----------



## Buckfevr

rayzor43 said:


> Mainly just a curiousity on that heavy arrow set up. I have been talking a couple guys discussing the surprise. They brought up something I had not really thought of where possibly two blades are hampered compared to a 3 blades due plywood dragging the arrow shaft when a 3 Blade breaks away more of a hole. It was also mentioned that's where those Alaskan Bowhunter style shaft's shine with their reverse taper. I wouldn't mind sending you one of our 300gr 3 Blades just to compare a 3 blade setup of the same weight with the same arrow and setup. Would be interesting anyway.


I think that's a good point, a long cutting surface and a wider cutting diameter in a 2 blade may suffer from a wedge effect in the plywood. I suspect that the trocar type tips will do better in the plywood busting a path in the plywood so that there is less drag on the blades.


----------



## Buckfevr

0nepin said:


> 150gr slicktrick ?


It's a 150 grain version of the Slick Trick Magnum 1-1/8" 4 blade.


----------



## sethro02

rayzor43 said:


> Mainly just a curiousity on that heavy arrow set up. I have been talking a couple guys discussing the surprise. They brought up something I had not really thought of where possibly two blades are hampered compared to a 3 blades due plywood dragging the arrow shaft when a 3 Blade breaks away more of a hole. It was also mentioned that's where those Alaskan Bowhunter style shaft's shine with their reverse taper. I wouldn't mind sending you one of our 300gr 3 Blades just to compare a 3 blade setup of the same weight with the same arrow and setup. Would be interesting anyway.


Your theory sounds good for sure, I thought the same but after comparing holes from various blades their is not much difference at all, here is why I think it didn't do as good as we thought. The taper of the ferrule portion of your head is the exact same size as the shaft. If I were to put it on an fmj or axis nfused it would have went further , IMO . The helix was shot with a slim diameter shaft which I believe made it penetrate well. If I had a slim 300 spine I bet your head would go through the other side guaranteed . 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Testing 150 slick trick now


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Slick tric 150 grain ( 1 1/8" magnum diameter)test results..498 grains total weight

Penetration- 11
Durability- 5
Carnage-35.2
Total score- 51.2










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Exit, poked through










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Entry gel









Exit gel










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

Slick trick meh ..


----------



## sethro02

Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Slick trick aftermath










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Thanks buckfvr for the donation head for testing


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Fortyneck

bambikiller said:


> Slick trick meh ..


Beat the exodus... :noidea:


----------



## bambikiller

Fortyneck said:


> Beat the exodus... :noidea:


But not the grave digger or the helix ........


----------



## sethro02

I knew testing a slick trick would start something! Lol


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## trial153

You have to take a sensitivity class before you start a slick trick conversation.


----------



## pinski79

trial153 said:


> You have to take a sensitivity class before you start a slick trick conversation.


I'll teach it


----------



## Fortyneck

bambikiller said:


> But not the grave digger or the helix ........


The helix is a D6, and all the mechs get extra unicorn points for not exploding.



trial153 said:


> You have to take a sensitivity class before you start a slick trick conversation.


Lol it's true, also covered in that class is a single bevel sympathy seminar.


----------



## sethro02

What's wrong with unicorn points! Their Majical


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> What's wrong with unicorn points! Their Majical
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


There made out of rainbow hugs. :nod:


----------



## sethro02

Now your getting creepy


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> Now your getting creepy


----------



## trial153

Someplace Patty Labelle is singing Some Where over the Rainbow right now...it can be the new theme song for the thread.


----------



## sethro02

trial153 said:


> Someplace Patty Labelle is singing Some Where over the Rainbow right now...it can be the new theme song for the thread.


Please no ... Quick change subject! 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## pinski79

trial153 said:


> Someplace Patty Labelle is singing Some Where over the Rainbow right now...it can be the new theme song for the thread.


ppfffhhhh. Kermit The Frog Rainbow connection is a far better song


----------



## Hidden Danger

Miss one day of checking in and see what happens to the thread. 

Rainbows , hugs , and Patti Labelle.

Come on guys , really? 

Somebody shoots a slicktrick and people get emotional.


----------



## Buckfevr

sethro02 said:


> Thanks buckfvr for the donation head for testing
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


My pleasure, I thought it did pretty good. Decent penetration for the amount of cut, looks durable.


----------



## sethro02

Buckfevr said:


> My pleasure, I thought it did pretty good. Decent penetration for the amount of cut, looks durable.


Yep it held up like the other st's 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Yep it held up like the other st's
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


I would definitely stick a pig with it.


----------



## brokenlittleman

LvToHunt said:


> Seth Does the deep six Helix have steel ferrule?


I was told by Strickland they are not steel.


----------



## 0nepin

Your not kidding this is getting weird !! I hope the hunlee can man up this thread !!!! Patti labelle and rainbows ???? Slicktrick are the Elton John of broadheads ,just the mention of one and every goes queer .I'll go back to building my tactical shot gun and let the over charged with estrogen slicktrick fan have there fun.. f.


hidden danger said:


> Miss one day of checking in and see what happens to the thread.
> Rainbows , hugs , and Patti Labelle.
> 
> Come on guys , really?
> 
> Somebody shoots a slicktrick and people get emotional.


----------



## sethro02

brokenlittleman said:


> I was told by Strickland they are not steel.


Hmmm I was told they were, guess ill go put a magnet to it


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Fortyneck

0nepin said:


> Your not kidding this is getting weird !! I hope the hunlee can man up this thread !!!!


Sure, a custom built bow named after a dude, we'll go with that to "man up" the thread. :noidea:


----------



## 0nepin

Fortyneck said:


> Sure, a custom built bow named after a dude, we'll go with that to "man up" the thread. :noidea:


Just about anything can man up a thread after rainbows and slicktrcks have been the topic.


----------



## nick060200

hey sorry guys if i missed this but i cant seem to find how durability was determined. can some one link me or please give a quick explanation of the durability test to me.


----------



## nick060200

also were any magnus killer bee heads donated/tested? id be happy to send one


----------



## sethro02

Durability 0-5
0 being broken 
5 being just fine with no damage


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

nick060200 said:


> also were any magnus killer bee heads donated/tested? id be happy to send one


I have not tested those


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

0nepin said:


> Just about anything can man up a thread after rainbows and slicktrcks have been the topic.


Thought this would man up the thread a bit to get us back on track








Now, back to destroying gel and having a good time haha


----------



## Hidden Danger

Fortyneck said:


> Sure, a custom built bow named after a dude, we'll go with that to "man up" the thread. :noidea:


Nothings says man-up like a custom built fire 'Breathn' dragon.


----------



## nick060200

sethro02 said:


> Durability 0-5
> 0 being broken
> 5 being just fine with no damage
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


sorry i got that but what are you shooting thru? plywood? thanks......


----------



## Chiro_Archer

You can check through some of the previous pages here bud, he takes side view pictures, I believe it is a vinyl, a ballistic gel and plywood, he also has some video up to if you can find the pages the links are on


----------



## sethro02

Marine grade vinyl, 3/8" ply, 8" gel, 3/8" ply, marine vinyl... The best I could come up with that simulates a bad shoulder shot type hit, it's easier than ribs but tougher then a shoulder to get through, it's been pretty consistent I might add


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Buckfevr

So are the Hypodermic available yet?


----------



## sethro02

Buckfevr said:


> So are the Hypodermic available yet?


No and the rage lady is avoiding me I think


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## goathollow

I wonder if Steelforce would donate one of the new Phathead HPs.


----------



## Buckfevr

sethro02 said:


> No and the rage lady is avoiding me I think
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


If they don't come through I'll buy a pack and send you one. That one and the Nuke, I'm curious about.

Seth did the Slick Trick 150 magnum penetrate any better than the 125 Magnum, or was it about the same?


----------



## willy boy

Yes, please include the G5 fixed and mechanical.


----------



## Buckfevr

willy boy said:


> Yes, please include the G5 fixed and mechanical.


Weren't those tested last year.


----------



## sethro02

goathollow said:


> I wonder if Steelforce would donate one of the new Phathead HPs.


He is suppose too


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

willy boy said:


> Yes, please include the G5 fixed and mechanical.


I tested every g5 head last year


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

I've got a thunderhead edge coming and mike from Magnus is going to donate a few so thanks to those guys


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## storm5

If you do not want this in your thread, let me know and i will remove it.
I was recently in South Africa and hunted a giraffe using a PSE X-FORCE 74lbs, 30" draw and shooting a 740grs Gold Tip Kinetic 200 whit 325grs VPA single bevel. Arrow speed was 229 fps and bow was perfectly tuned.
Shot first arrow at 3m (quartering too) and hit the ball joint, sheered a piece of the bone and arrow stopped at the rib. Shot the second arrow at 3m (broadside) arrow busted rib going inn and out, stopped at the skin on the off side. Only nock sticking out on entry side. Shot the third arrow at about 25m (broadside) arrow busted rib going inn and out, stopped at the skin on the off side. Only nock sticking out on entry side. 
The skin is almost 2" thick where i hit it (between 1,5-2") and the ribs are quite big and strong. I do not think that a light arrow would penetrate this animal.







You can clearly see the twisting action of the single bevel 







Carnage 







The hunt 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD-IHM1c6fM


----------



## bambikiller

storm5 said:


> If you do not want this in your thread, let me know and i will remove it.
> I was recently in South Africa and hunted a giraffe using a PSE X-FORCE 74lbs, 30" draw and shooting a 740grs Gold Tip Kinetic 200 whit 325grs VPA single bevel. Arrow speed was 229 fps and bow was perfectly tuned.
> Shot first arrow at 3m (quartering too) and hit the ball joint, sheered a piece of the bone and arrow stopped at the rib. Shot the second arrow at 3m (broadside) arrow busted rib going inn and out, stopped at the skin on the off side. Only nock sticking out on entry side. Shot the third arrow at about 25m (broadside) arrow busted rib going inn and out, stopped at the skin on the off side. Only nock sticking out on entry side.
> The skin is almost 2" thick where i hit it (between 1,5-2") and the ribs are quite big and strong. I do not think that a light arrow would penetrate this animal.
> View attachment 1614148
> 
> You can clearly see the twisting action of the single bevel
> View attachment 1614151
> 
> Carnage
> View attachment 1614152
> 
> The hunt
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD-IHM1c6fM


This is great info


----------



## sethro02

Your cool with posting it as long as it wasn't a slick trick kill...kidding!

Could you tell us what we are looking at on the carnage pic?


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Also ill have to watch it at home, still at work


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## storm5

To the right of his hand, you see the hole from the broadhed


----------



## sethro02

I know but like what portion of the giraffe is that exactly


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## storm5

If i remember correctly, that is the offside shoulder.


----------



## sethro02

Ok thanks... 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Sinister01

that video was awesome! that is such a huge animal, now I'm curious what giraffe would taste like, sure would last a while.


----------



## sethro02

storm5 said:


> If i remember correctly, that is the offside shoulder.


You were the shooter right ? Was there any bone encountered besides ribs? Sorry for the questions


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## storm5

Yes i am the shooter.
The first arrow hit the big ball joint in the shoulder. It chipped a piece of the joint and stopped in the rib, so it did not enter the chest/vitals. That was not to bee expected either as that bone is huge and solid as steel. Also that broadhead was not recovered before the meet was picked up by the butcher (still buried in the shoulder some where).
The other 2 heads joust knead some sharpening and they will be ready for action again.


----------



## storm5

Might as well show this one.
My outfitter in S.A tested som arrow broadhead/combination fore dangerous game hunting. I was the one who built the arrows.
FMJ 28", 100grs insert, 2"aluminum sleeve/footing and a 250grs VPA double bevel. Shoot from a PSE Ohmen 70lbs and 28" draw. Shoot distance about 10m.
This buff had already been shot whit a rifle and had been dead for 2 hours prior to the test.


----------



## Fortyneck

storm5 said:


> Might as well show this one.
> My outfitter in S.A tested som arrow broadhead/combination fore dangerous game hunting. I was the one who built the arrows.
> FMJ 28", 100grs insert, 2"aluminum sleeve/footing and a 250grs VPA double bevel. Shoot from a PSE Ohmen 70lbs and 28" draw. Shoot distance about 10m.
> This buff had already been shot whit a rifle and had been dead for 2 hours prior to the test.
> View attachment 1614284


What was the total arrow weight on that setup?


----------



## sethro02

What portion of buff did you hit?


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## storm5

Arrow weight 754grs.
It hit in the crease above the front leg


----------



## sethro02

just watched giraffe video, that thing took those arrows like a champ! i wish i had an accent like you guys!


----------



## nick060200

I just ordered some vpa heads. Not cause the giraffe or buff but because I have been looking for something new and this thing seems great. I can't wait to test them out.


----------



## sethro02

nick060200 said:


> I just ordered some vpa heads. Not cause the giraffe or buff but because I have been looking for something new and this thing seems great. I can't wait to test them out.


which ones?


----------



## sethro02

sethro02 said:


> which ones?


nevermind just seen in other thread what your getting


----------



## 0nepin

The hunlee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Breathn fire


----------



## pinski79

0nepin said:


> The hunlee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Breathn fire


awwww yeah


----------



## sethro02

he said he is shipping it to me in a couple days. please hurry please hurry


----------



## sethro02

been using my wifes shake weight to pump up


----------



## pinski79

sethro02 said:


> he said he is shipping it to me in a couple days. please hurry please hurry


looking forward to hearing him say that to me


----------



## Hidden Danger

0nepin said:


> The hunlee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Breathn fire


Best looking bow I've seen in awhile. Definitely DarkSide approved.

Seth , you better hit the bowflex.


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> been using my wifes shake weight to pump up


----------



## sethro02

hey i have the facepalm jack, sorry watching duck dynasty


----------



## Fortyneck

0nepin said:


> The hunlee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Breathn fire


Thats a fine looking weapon, is that a tilt tamer?


----------



## henro

0nepin said:


> The hunlee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Breathn fire


I'm sure I missed it but what are the specs on this bow Seth?


Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mn5503

sethro02 said:


> been using my wifes shake weight to pump up


I don't know what to say..... lol


----------



## sethro02

omen riser, mini evo cams, its a 90# max but will be set at 80# and 28" draw length, i think with those specs its shooting 354 fps with a 5gpp arrow, , if it was 30" it would ibo 370fps


----------



## sethro02

mn5503 said:


> I don't know what to say..... lol


haha in all fairness she doesnt have or need one. those things are stupid


----------



## 0nepin

henro said:


> I'm sure I missed it but what are the specs on this bow Seth?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


33.75 ata 5.3" bh 28" dl 90lb 450 Gr arrow at 352-354fps and smooth as silk .


----------



## sethro02

that elephant arrow is going to be badass to shoot with this, ill be severely underspined but i'll chance it


----------



## gasman8

sethro02 said:


> that elephant arrow is going to be badass to shoot with this, ill be severely underspined but i'll chance it


yeah but what the hell do you know about arrows!? Just kidding. inside joke


----------



## 0nepin

You beat me to it.


sethro02 said:


> omen riser, mini evo cams, its a 90# max but will be set at 80# and 28" draw length, i think with those specs its shooting 354 fps with a 5gpp arrow, , if it was 30" it would ibo 370fps


----------



## 0nepin

Fortyneck said:


> Thats a fine looking weapon, is that a tilt tamer?


Lol what? Lol what?


----------



## mn5503

I kinda wanna 90lb bow now.....


----------



## gasman8

QUOTE=sethro02;1066694082]been using my wifes shake weight to pump up[/QUOTE]










Found you sethro


----------



## henro

sethro02 said:


> that elephant arrow is going to be badass to shoot with this, ill be severely underspined but i'll chance it


Remember the results you get with the underspined shaft will be affected from it overly flexing from being too weak and will impair penetration. 


Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

henro said:


> Remember the results you get with the underspined shaft will be affected from it overly flexing from being too weak and will impair penetration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


True but I wonder how much. It may bury up to the fletchings ill try to get a 250 spine by then


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

henro said:


> Remember the results you get with the underspined shaft will be affected from it overly flexing from being too weak and will impair penetration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


True,but what if it still just blows through?


----------



## henro

sethro02 said:


> True but I wonder how much. It may bury up to the fletchings ill try to get a 250 spine by then
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


From Ashby:

"Arrow Flight. 
Hand-in-hand with arrow integrity is the quality of arrow flight. Perfect flight capitalizes on all other penetration features of the arrow. It comes second only because, even with perfect flight, an arrow damaged at impact, or during penetration, loses almost all penetration potential, and all control of arrow path through the tissues. 

Poor flight places additional stress on arrow components at impact, and during penetration. On broadside shots, it causes resistance to be oblique to the arrow’s direction of tack, rather than perpendicular. It also increases “shaft flexion” secondary to impact. The resultant oscillation, or ‘noodling’, causes vacillation of the arrow’s force vector during penetration, increasing shaft drag. 

Decreased penetration secondary to shaft flex is commonly observed. Less than perfect flight at extremely close ranges; resulting from arrow paradox; causes a conspicuous penetration decrease; compared to a slightly longer range shot. 

Those who commonly make multiple shafted arrows for use on very large game know how difficult achieving perfect arrow flight can be. They also know just how critical perfect arrow flight is to arrow penetration ... regardless of impact force.

Arrow flight
is number two in importance. It's the 'enabler' for other factors, delivering more usable-force on target and permitting each additional factor to work at full efficiency. Poor flight quanders arrow force.

You should spare neither effort nor expense in achieving absolutely perfect arrow flight. Even with every other factor in place, without good arrow flight you'll still have poor arrow performance. However, ignore the other design features and all you end up with a perfect flying arrow that still performs poorly on some hits, negating the perfect-flight advantage. "


----------



## 0nepin

Perfect arrow flight trumps all in my book.give me a perfect flying 400gr arrow with big cutting mech at an insane speed please.


----------



## henro

0nepin said:


> Perfect arrow flight trumps all in my book.give me a perfect flying 400gr arrow with big cutting mech at an insane speed please.


You still don't get it...

You're missing the point. What you just said is like saying a strong clutch in a race car trumps all. Well if you don't have good tires or a good engine etc. what's the point? Perfect arrow flight, total mass, foc, momentum, broadhead etc. are ALL key factors to consider when building a hunting arrow.


----------



## 0nepin

Oh I get it bro we just don't agree on the the broadhead and you take foc to the extreme.you loose Some foc ,momentum and switch to a normal broad like a muzzy and it would not affect penetration nearly as much as having your current setup fish tailing all the way to the target.I agree with you but for hunting whitetails we both are on the overkill side.every setup I have I tune to get perfect arrow flight and I blow throuh every deer like butter matter of fact the last deer I shot I could still here flesh sizzling when I walked up ,sssssssssss .


henro said:


> You still don't get it...
> 
> You're missing the point. What you just said is like saying a strong clutch in a race car trumps all. Well if you don't have good tires or a good engine etc. what's the point? Perfect arrow flight, total mass, foc, momentum, broadhead etc. are ALL key factors to consider when building a hunting arrow.


----------



## henro

0nepin said:


> Oh I get it bro we just don't agree on the the broadhead and you take foc to the extreme.you loose Some foc ,momentum and switch to a normal broad like a muzzy and it would not affect penetration nearly as much as having your current setup fish tailing all the way to the target.I agree with you but for hunting whitetails we both are on the overkill side.every setup I have I tune to get perfect arrow flight and* I blow throuh every deer like butter matter of fact the last deer I shot I could still here flesh sizzling when I walked up ,sssssssssss* .


That was hilarious...:thumbs_up 

My point was a lot of people(not hard to find a new thread on here popping up everyday about this) think that only one or two factors are critical to focus on when building a hunting arrow and then start arguments over why this or that is more important. You have to look at the whole picture and address all the factors that will affect penetration. The testing I did on the deer's shoulder showed they're built like tough SOB's if you hit the wrong spot so I still don't think anything we use is overkill.


----------



## 0nepin

You should do your test over with your arrows footed.I think you could gave up some foc and weight and went with the firenock outserts and and you would of blown through.your arrow failed not your idea.maybe you need more bow?Jk.


henro said:


> That was hilarious...:thumbs_up
> 
> My point was a lot of people(not hard to find a new thread on here popping up everyday about this) think that only one or two factors are critical to focus on when building a hunting arrow and then start arguments over why this or that is more important. You have to look at the whole picture and address all the factors that will affect penetration. The testing I did on the deer's shoulder showed they're built like tough SOB's if you hit the wrong spot so I still don't think anything we use is overkill.


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> You should do your test over with your arrows footed.I think you could gave up some foc and weight and went with the firenock outserts and and you would of blown through.your arrow failed not your idea.maybe you need more bow?Jk.


Man it just got personal...


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## henro

0nepin said:


> You should do your test over with your arrows footed.I think you could gave up some foc and weight and went with the firenock outserts and and you would of blown through.your arrow failed not your idea.maybe you need more bow?Jk.


I have my shafts cut as short as possible right now for correct spine and the footing won't clear my rest. I don't know if I will still be spined stiff enough if I run them long enough to clear the footing and I'm not sure if I want to get rid of the 3 or 4 dozen shafts I have now and buy more. I'm not using the Firenock inserts because as I've stated before I believe the blood groove on them is going to be counteractive to my single bevel head's rotation and Dorge won't make them without it. I was hoping the new redesigned Victory insert would be the answer but they're only making it in aluminum... Btw, where's the testing you said you were going to do?


----------



## 0nepin

The blood groves are very small I don't think they would hinder the rotation much in flesh ,but I think the increase in durablity would be worth the sacrifice and you would probaly pick up 30fps. .


henro said:


> I have my shafts cut as short as possible right now for correct spine and the footing won't clear my rest. I don't know if I will still be spined stiff enough if I run them long enough to clear the footing and I'm not sure if I want to get rid of the 3 or 4 dozen shafts I have now and buy more. I'm not using the Firenock inserts because as I've stated before I believe the blood groove on them is going to be counteractive to my single bevel head's rotation and Dorge won't make them without it. I was hoping the new redesigned Victory insert would be the answer but they're only making it in aluminum... Btw, where's the testing you said you were going to do?


----------



## henro

0nepin said:


> The blood groves are very small I don't think they would hinder the rotation much in flesh ,but I think the increase in durablity would be worth the sacrifice and you would probaly pick up 30fps. .


Why would I want to lighten up my setup? I went heavier as it produced more penetration which is what I wanted. 60gr = 20fps difference and at this total weight probably a little less as the efficiency is higher. From my arrow mass testing comparison at this weight level it's about 4gr = 1fps. I just need to find an answer for the insert design flaw.

Still didn't answer my question about your test?


----------



## 0nepin

I would never add 60gr and sacrifice durability .60gr heavier broken arrow won't penetrate much.


henro said:


> Why would I want to lighten up my setup? I went heavier as it produced more penetration which is what I wanted. 60gr = 20fps difference and at this total weight probably a little less as the efficiency is higher. From my arrow mass testing comparison at this weight level it's about 4gr = 1fps. I just need to find an answer for the insert design flaw.
> 
> Still didn't answer my question about your test?


----------



## 0nepin

i think you would be better off with firenocks and 250gr broadhead.


henro said:


> Why would I want to lighten up my setup? I went heavier as it produced more penetration which is what I wanted. 60gr = 20fps difference and at this total weight probably a little less as the efficiency is higher. From my arrow mass testing comparison at this weight level it's about 4gr = 1fps. I just need to find an answer for the insert design flaw.
> 
> Still didn't answer my question about your test?


----------



## henro

0nepin said:


> I would never add 60gr and sacrifice durability .60gr heavier broken arrow won't penetrate much.


Like I said in my shoulder penetration thread(which I guess you're not doing) I'm still working on what I want to do about the insert.



0nepin said:


> i think you would be better off with firenocks and 250gr broadhead.


I'm pretty set on my broadhead choice right now.


----------



## 0nepin

534gr at 286fps still sounds pretty deadly to me.


henro said:


> Why would I want to lighten up my setup? I went heavier as it produced more penetration which is what I wanted. 60gr = 20fps difference and at this total weight probably a little less as the efficiency is higher. From my arrow mass testing comparison at this weight level it's about 4gr = 1fps. I just need to find an answer for the insert design flaw.
> 
> Still didn't answer my question about your test?


----------



## henro

0nepin said:


> 534gr at 286fps still sounds pretty deadly to me.


I was shooting 545gr before. Upping the weight to where I'm at now penetrated ~16% more into my Rhinehart 18-1 on average alone. I'm not going lighter. If I was going to change weight I'd be going for the 650 mark which Ashby always stated was minimum for consistent heavy bone threshold penetration. Just not much out there in shafts that will spine correctly and have specs I want.


----------



## 0nepin

I havent done the same test as you did and now that it's after the season I will have to find something to substitute as a mature buck shoulder,maybe a boar hog shoulder?Im very good friends with a butcher and maybe I will step up and try a cow shoulder.


henro said:


> Like I said in my shoulder penetration thread(which I guess you're not doing) I'm still working on what I want to do about the insert.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty set on my broadhead choice right now.


----------



## 0nepin

henro said:


> I was shooting 545gr before. Upping the weight to where I'm at now penetrated ~16% more into my Rhinehart 18-1 on average alone. I'm not going lighter. If I was going to change weight I'd be going for the 650 mark which Ashby always stated was minimum for consistent heavy bone threshold penetration. Just not much out there in shafts that will spine correctly and have specs I want.


16% but at the risk of a broken arrow?


----------



## henro

0nepin said:


> 16% but at the risk of a broken arrow?


I got all off season to cover that. If I actually had time this year to get out and hunt I would've already. Still better than the exploding broadheads you were posting pics of in my thread.:wink:


----------



## 0nepin

henro said:


> I got all off season to cover that. If I actually had time this year to get out and hunt I would've already. Still better than the exploding broadheads you were posting pics of in my thread.:wink:


I took down 9 deer with the bow last season and never had one head come apart.you work on your arrow durablity issue ,Im very satisfied in my setup bro.


----------



## henro

0nepin said:


> I took down 9 deer with the bow last season and never had one head come apart.you work on your arrow durablity issue ,Im very satisfied in my setup bro.


I will and mine had no issues dropping the 3 deer I shot with them in sight as well without issues.

This is what you posted that you killed last year in October? 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1859108&p=1065426403#post1065426403


----------



## 0nepin

. that head was a stock grimmreaper wts and I only used it to contribute to the real world broadhead thread Seth was doing I thought you were refurring to one of my Franken heads.and after the failer with the reaper I said I would never use them on deer again ,your still using the same arrow setup..


henro said:


> I will and mine had no issues dropping the 3 deer I shot with them in sight as well without issues.
> 
> This is what you posted that you killed last year in October?
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1859108&p=1065426403#post1065426403


----------



## henro

0nepin said:


> Yea but you did not get the ssssssssssssssss.


Lol does that heat come from your broadheads disintegrating on impact? Maybe you should try these out for more sssssssssssssss? http://www.racembac.com/our-products/bow-mag/ 


Seth you should test them too! lol .38 vs .357!!!


----------



## sethro02

Lets all go to the general archery discussion and talk about heavy arrows on that new thread, get that one heated up. In the mean time I'm waiting in Magnus heads so it may be early next week before test, I will also be doing light arrows to put a stop to light vs heavy


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

I do want to shoot something that explodes though


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

What does an arrow sound like when it disintegrates on impact?


henro said:


> Lol does that heat come from your broadheads disintegrating on impact? Maybe you should try these out for more sssssssssssssss? http://www.racembac.com/our-products/bow-mag/
> 
> 
> Seth you should test them too! lol .38 vs .357!!!


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> I do want to shoot something that explodes though
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


I'll send you the grimreaper wts if Henro will send you one of his arrow.that combo would be the bomb!!!! Lol.


----------



## henro

0nepin said:


> I'll send you the grimreaper wts if Henro will send you one of his arrow.that combo would be the bomb!!!! Lol.


That was good!


----------



## sethro02

I've got safety goggles , or we could shoot an Epek! Ohhhhh too soon too soon??


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Hey Sethro, didn't know if you had tried or heard of these, but whats your take on Dead Ringer broadheads? Anybody in here use or hear of them?


----------



## 0nepin

henro said:


> That was good!


I was going to add a destroyer 350 to the mix but then I could not guarantee Seth safety.


----------



## henro

0nepin said:


> I was going to add a destroyer 350 to the mix but then I could not guarantee Seth safety.


You could almost guarantee he wouldn't be safe at that point lol.


----------



## 0nepin

henro said:


> You could almost guarantee he wouldn't be safe at that point lol.


No dout.lmao!!!!!


----------



## sethro02

Chiro_Archer said:


> Hey Sethro, didn't know if you had tried or heard of these, but whats your take on Dead Ringer broadheads? Anybody in here use or hear of them?


It's the exact same thing as a trufire t1....ill try one if I can get one but I tested a t1 before and the blades snapped off on my buck target


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## henro

0nepin said:


> No dout.lmao!!!!!


Could even add one of those Turball BossX releases for Seth to use that the heads were breaking off while guys were drawing back. Lol gives you another piece of shrapnel to hit your target! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1693857


----------



## Chiro_Archer

sethro02 said:


> It's the exact same thing as a trufire t1....ill try one if I can get one but I tested a t1 before and the blades snapped off on my buck target
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Gotcha, just curious


----------



## 0nepin

henro said:


> Could even add one of those Turball BossX releases for Seth to use that the heads were breaking off while guys were drawing back. Lol gives you another piece of shrapnel to hit your target! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1693857


Don't forget the red eye peep.I would hate to be on the forensic team in the aftermath trying to figure out the cause of this disaster.


----------



## sethro02

Damn guys, how about an overdraw so I can shoot 20" long arrows but make sure their weak so I blast it through my hand


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## henro

Might as well throw in a bowturbo while were at it to crank that sum***** down for ludicrous speed!


----------



## 0nepin

henro said:


> Might as well throw in a bowturbo while were at it to crank that sum***** down for ludicrous speed!


Talk about stressing out the chalk man.


----------



## henro

Seth is Steelforce going to send you any single bevels to test?


----------



## bambikiller

henro said:


> Seth is Steelforce going to send you any single bevels to test?


Hope so


----------



## sethro02

henro said:


> Seth is Steelforce going to send you any single bevels to test?


Their suppose to send me a few different heads that aren't out yet. Spoke with nicks wife yesterday and she said my info was still on his desk so she is going to remind him


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## apache pilot

Those two guys need to quit the pissing contest. It's clogging up this epic thread


----------



## Hidden Danger

apache pilot said:


> Those two guys need to quit the pissing contest. It's clogging up this epic thread


Still a good read and has some useful information.


----------



## 0nepin

apache pilot said:


> Those two guys need to quit the pissing contest. It's clogging up this epic thread


I agree.epic pissing match on a epic thread is way to much epic for anyone to handle safely.


----------



## Fortyneck

0nepin said:


> I agree.epic pissing match on a epic thread is way to much epic for anyone to handle safely.





sethro02 said:


> I've got safety goggles ...


It's OK... Seth said he had his safety google handy... pizz on...


----------



## Hidden Danger

0nepin said:


> I agree.epic pissing match on a epic thread is way to much epic for anyone to handle safely.


and now with an epic bow the 'hunlee'
With an epic field agent 'seth'
and epic broadheads 'frankenheadz'

Epic overdose!


----------



## Hidden Danger

Fortyneck said:


> It's OK... Seth said he had his safety google handy.


He's going to need a Stormtrooper's helmet.


----------



## Fortyneck

hidden danger said:


> He's going to need a Stormtrooper's helmet.


and a rebreather.

:chortle:


----------



## Hidden Danger

Fortyneck said:


> and a rebreather.
> 
> :chortle:


and a good pharmacy.


----------



## Fortyneck

hidden danger said:


> and a good pharmacy.


----------



## wdtorque

Y'all gonna shoot something or talk?
I need to paint my bow. 
Custom Colors too.


----------



## 0nepin

There will be three new ,never tested Franken heads put in the mail Monday and headed to Seth .With some 15.5 gpi DG fmj's.


----------



## trapper.robi

0nepin said:


> there will be three new ,never tested franken heads put in the mail monday and headed to seth .with some 15.5 gpi dg fmj's.


any pics of what hell be shooting??


----------



## bparker

You should really test some Vikings. Best BHs you can get Imo 








Wound channel on a euro stag.







Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0nepin

bparker said:


> You really test some Vikings. Best BHs you can get Imo
> View attachment 1615647
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Those are pretty.


----------



## 0nepin

trapper.robi said:


> any pics of what hell be shooting??


Yea I will post two of the three .one top secret .


----------



## Hidden Danger

0nepin said:


> There will be three new ,never tested Franken heads put in the mail Monday and headed to Seth .With some 15.5 gpi DG fmj's.


Seth is sooooo freak'n lucky.


----------



## sethro02

bparker said:


> You should really test some Vikings. Best BHs you can get Imo
> View attachment 1615647
> 
> 
> Wound channel on a euro stag.
> View attachment 1615651
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Those are cool, someone asked about those last year an I couldn't get them , those are cool looking


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> There will be three new ,never tested Franken heads put in the mail Monday and headed to Seth .With some 15.5 gpi DG fmj's.


Wonder what sparks will be flying? I better make a gel block for each frankenhead !


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Wow, those are some nice looking broadheads, almost too pretty to get dirty....almost lol. Hopefully you can try to get a hold of some of those bad boys, I am looking forward to these new franken heads though, after finding that frankenheads thread I read through every page without stopping just to see all of them lol


----------



## bparker

Shoot me a pm and I can get you some or steer you in the right direction anyways. They are worth every cent. They slice through shoulder bones & hog shields like butter. 



sethro02 said:


> Those are cool, someone asked about those last year an I couldn't get them , those are cool looking
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

bparker said:


> Shoot me a pm and I can get you some or steer you in the right direction anyways. They are worth every cent. They slice through shoulder bones & hog shields like butter.


I imagine they would coming out of your bows.
Xlr8 @ 80 lbs and @ 30 in...................very cool.


----------



## bparker

Check out the 1" think wood test and shoulder bone test at this link - http://www.schmeisser-archery.com/index.php/technical-information.html


----------



## sethro02

Pm sent


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## kdog23

bparker said:


> Check out the 1" think wood test and shoulder bone test at this link - http://www.schmeisser-archery.com/index.php/technical-information.html


Those seem way sweet but at 25 bucks a head I don't think I will be moving that direction.


----------



## bparker

I was a little set back on the price as well until a Rage let me down on a 300+lb trophy hog. It didn't penetrate. Plus, if you will consider, many buy a new set each year. These are the cost of 2 sets of store bought. You can buy a new set every year and spend more with mixed penetration results. Or buy one good set and never worry with the subject again. Just my opinion.



kdog23 said:


> Those seem way sweet but at 25 bucks a head I don't think I will be moving that direction.


----------



## nick060200

bparker said:


> I was a little set back on the price as well until a Rage let me down on a 300+lb trophy hog. It didn't penetrate. Plus, if you will consider, many buy a new set each year. These are the cost of 2 sets of store bought. You can buy a new set every year and spend more with mixed penetration results. Or buy one good set and never worry with the subject again. Just my opinion.


its also an international shipment, i just bought some VPA heads they are right here in the USA and have a lifetime warranty. they look cool, no doubt but there are companies here who have lifetime warranties so you wouldnt have to worry about the "new set" every year thing.


----------



## bparker

Shipping is only 10 bucks and they got to me in a week after I placed the order. And Nick, you make a really strong point about the warranty for some brands. However I am still trying to get on my next 300+lb hog and when I do, I don't want to risk it again with anything that might fail or not penetrate as expected like last time. All the warranty in the world and cheap prices wont make up for a missed trophy opportunity. But they are nice to have should you feel you might need a warranty in the future with a product.

It seems as with everything, there is a balance of performance/feature/function vs price for each person. And as we progress in life with experiences we learn what is best for each of us. 



nick060200 said:


> its also an international shipment, i just bought some VPA heads they are right here in the USA and have a lifetime warranty. they look cool, no doubt but there are companies here who have lifetime warranties so you wouldnt have to worry about the "new set" every year thing.


----------



## 0nepin

nick060200 said:


> its also an international shipment, i just bought some VPA heads they are right here in the USA and have a lifetime warranty. they look cool, no doubt but there are companies here who have lifetime warranties so you wouldnt have to worry about the "new set" every year thing.


Whats the cutting diameter ?and do you think they will out penetrate a helix ?


----------



## bparker

On a huge hog? Absolutely. You cant use anything with a long blade type tip on hogs or it will bend and curl. Call a few ranches selling trophy hog hunts and ask what their experience is with any head that uses a long arrowhead shape tip. Many will not allow you to use them for the fact they will fail on a hog shield. For deer and such, I am sure the Helix is fine. It all depends on the scope. Mine is hog hunting.

You can get 1" - 2" diameter. These heads were developed for African Safari game. They are no joke. 



0nepin said:


> Whats the cutting diameter ?and do you think they will out penetrate a helix ?


----------



## bambikiller

bparker said:


> On a huge hog? Absolutely. You cant use anything with a long blade type tip on hogs or it will bend and curl. Call a few ranches selling trophy hog hunts and ask what their experience is with any head that uses a long arrowhead shape tip. Many will not allow you to use them for the fact they will fail on a hog shield. For deer and such, I am sure the Helix is fine. It all depends on the scope. Mine is hog hunting.
> 
> You can get 1" - 2" diameter. These heads were developed for African Safari game. They are no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1616144


The helix main blade is stout .. It's not curling on an animal


----------



## nick060200

When you say long blade type tip you mean stingers and buzzcuts? 

I have 0 experience with hog hunting. I'm sure VPA heads would zip thru a hog fine. 

Those are great looking heads. There seems to be a few European companies that make excellent heads


----------



## gotmike

subscribed for the rest of the test... too bad the mods couldn't thin down the tread though... get rid of the unnecessary posts...


----------



## henro

Seth if Nick doesn't send you anything soon let me know I'll send you one of my 190gr Steelforce Phathead single bevels. 


Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hidden Danger

bparker said:


> On a huge hog? Absolutely. You cant use anything with a long blade type tip on hogs or it will bend and curl. Call a few ranches selling trophy hog hunts and ask what their experience is with any head that uses a long arrowhead shape tip. Many will not allow you to use them for the fact they will fail on a hog shield. For deer and such, I am sure the Helix is fine. It all depends on the scope. Mine is hog hunting.
> 
> You can get 1" - 2" diameter. These heads were developed for African Safari game. They are no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1616144



I bet they plane like crazy at longer distances and are pretty loud in flight.


----------



## bparker

I cant speak for the larger dia ones as I shoot the smaller 100gr 1" dia heads and they are no different than any of the other fixed head types really (non-helical). Just knock them vertically or any fixed will plane on you to some degree. 

And to the other question, as for hog shields, anything with a flat cutting tip longer than a centimeter, avoid it. Unless its made of titanium of course.
Ive posted these before, but watch these two vids. 
Arrows vs Hog Shield Part 1
Arrows vs Hog Shield Part 2



hidden danger said:


> I bet they plane like crazy at longer distances and are pretty loud in flight.


----------



## bambikiller

bparker said:


> I cant speak for the larger dia ones as I shoot the smaller 100gr 1" dia heads and they are no different than any of the other fixed head types really (non-helical). Just knock them vertically or any fixed will plane on you to some degree.
> 
> And to the other question, as for hog shields, anything with a flat cutting tip longer than a centimeter, avoid it. Unless its made of titanium of course.
> Ive posted these before, but watch these two vids.
> Arrows vs Hog Shield Part 1
> Arrows vs Hog Shield Part 2


It doesn't matter how I nock my gk xl's they fly great .. So did tricks and muzzy .. Blade orientation means nothing .. It's the bows tune .. However those being non vented may have trouble bucking the wind on longer shots ..


----------



## sethro02

henro said:


> Seth if Nick doesn't send you anything soon let me know I'll send you one of my 190gr Steelforce Phathead single bevels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


Ok I'll bug him Monday again


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

bparker said:


> On a huge hog? Absolutely. You cant use anything with a long blade type tip on hogs or it will bend and curl. Call a few ranches selling trophy hog hunts and ask what their experience is with any head that uses a long arrowhead shape tip. Many will not allow you to use them for the fact they will fail on a hog shield. For deer and such, I am sure the Helix is fine. It all depends on the scope. Mine is hog hunting.
> 
> You can get 1" - 2" diameter. These heads were developed for African Safari game. They are no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1616144


The helix .072" no curling, if I showed up to a hunt and they said I could use a single bevel 2 blade I would pack up everything, get my money back and start a thread on how that particular outfitter knows nothing. 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> The helix .072" no curling, if I showed up to a hunt and they said I could use a single bevel 2 blade I would pack up everything, get my money back and start a thread on how that particular outfitter knows nothing.
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Sounds about right


----------



## 0nepin

I also hunt hogs year round and as of right now my go to hog broadhead is the helix.I know the helix can get the job done on even the biggest hog I just hope I have enuff bow.I do believe a 300lb and bigger wild boar is the toughest animal to take down with a bow in north America .


----------



## bparker

0nepin said:


> I do believe a 300lb and bigger wild boar is the toughest animal to take down with a bow in north America .


Amen to that! And I'm glad to hear that you are having good success with the Helixs. I know how hard it is to find something that works every single time without failure. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

bparker said:


> Amen to that! And I'm glad to hear that you are having good success with the Helixs. I know how hard it is to find something that works every single time without failure.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


But I love my gravediggers ! Come on trocar tips!


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> I also hunt hogs year round and as of right now my go to hog broadhead is the helix.I know the helix can get the job done on even the biggest hog I just hope I have enuff bow.I do believe a 300lb and bigger wild boar is the toughest animal to take down with a bow in north America .


I hope I have time to head your way this year, if not can you ups me a hog shoulder to play with? Lol


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> But I love my gravediggers ! Come on trocar tips!
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Trocar and helix in the quiver .. Tough choice on which one but I like the grave digger carnage factor


----------



## 0nepin

After watching these video it's easy to see why I also have been using a 86lb omen as my hog bow, heck I was even getting passthrough with rage titaniums.
.


bparker said:


> I cant speak for the larger dia ones as I shoot the smaller 100gr 1" dia heads and they are no different than any of the other fixed head types really (non-helical). Just knock them vertically or any fixed will plane on you to some degree.
> 
> And to the other question, as for hog shields, anything with a flat cutting tip longer than a centimeter, avoid it. Unless its made of titanium of course.
> Ive posted these before, but watch these two vids.
> Arrows vs Hog Shield Part 1
> Arrows vs Hog Shield Part 2


----------



## sethro02

Magnus heads are shipping Monday !


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## nick060200

sethro02 said:


> Magnus heads are shipping Monday !
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


good news, i love magnus.
i sent you out a TH edge last week so you should get that Mon or Tues


----------



## Cotton-Eye

0nepin said:


> I also hunt hogs year round and as of right now my go to hog broadhead is the helix.I know the helix can get the job done on even the biggest hog I just hope I have enuff bow.I do believe a 300lb and bigger wild boar is the toughest animal to take down with a bow in north America .


I know hogs are a nuisance, but I'd love to be able to hunt year round....'specially hogs.


----------



## bparker

Cotton-Eye said:


> I know hogs are a nuisance, but I'd love to be able to hunt year round....'specially hogs.


Move to Texas, we are ate up with them. Tons of land to hunt. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hidden Danger

bparker said:


> Move to Texas, we are ate up with them. Tons of land to hunt.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Mississippi's pig population is up there.

Seth...you got the hunlee yet?


----------



## Cotton-Eye

bparker said:


> Move to Texas, we are ate up with them. Tons of land to hunt.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Wish I could. Too many liberal hippies here in MA.


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> Mississippi's pig population is up there.
> 
> Seth...you got the hunlee yet?


No sir, when I talked to breathn on Wednesday he said he was shipping in a couple days


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

The hunlee should ship Monday .


----------



## Hidden Danger

0nepin said:


> The hunlee should ship Monday .


The anticipation is killing me and it's not even my bow.


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> The anticipation is killing me and it's not even my bow.


X2!


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Onepin, did you ever get those frankenheads posted? Been wondering what you have come up with over in your mad science lab


----------



## sethro02

Mail call... Nap thunderhead edge standard, this will be tested once I receive the Magnus shipment


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Porkrind

Nice.. I don't know why I dig reading all the new updates but I guess it keeps me going till season starts up again.


----------



## sethro02

Porkrind said:


> Nice.. I don't know why I dig reading all the new updates but I guess it keeps me going till season starts up again.


Haha well I hope that's how everybody feels. I can't wait til turkey season


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Porkrind

Makes me feel like a "Lurker".... oh wait I guess I am and just don't want to admit it.


----------



## 0nepin

Chiro_Archer said:


> Onepin, did you ever get those frankenheads posted? Been wondering what you have come up with over in your mad science lab


I will send the pic's to Seth and let him post them.somebody stepped on my lap top
Yesterday.


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Ahhh gotcha, bummer on the laptop brother


----------



## bambikiller

We need to destroy something since we can't shed blood for a while


----------



## sethro02

Yea I'm hoping the Magnus gift pack arrives soon


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

Frankenhead vs laptop?


----------



## pinski79

hidden danger said:


> Frankenhead vs laptop?


I got a couple desktops and a 40 inch lcd that need killing


----------



## sethro02

Here are the heads one pin was trying to post. The first is the Obama recovery edition rage digger, it's the extreme ferrules instead of the titanium ones (cheaper)









This is the bone crusher


















Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Bone crusher is 1.5" cut with extreme blades cut down to size , much stronger than 40ke blades


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## pinski79

nice


----------



## 0nepin

I have shot the bone crusher through 3/4" plywood and it has came out undamaged .toughest rage ever.


----------



## HAPPY DAD

I bet that will be nasty with that chisel tip and short stout blades


----------



## trial153

Nice looking Frankenheads.!!! 





Sent from The People's Republic of New York.


----------



## Chiro_Archer

SAWEEEEET, very nice Onepin, that bone crusher just looks like it would lay a beatin to whatever it hits, very sweet lookin frankenheads bud


----------



## Buckfevr

sethro02 said:


> Bone crusher is 1.5" cut with extreme blades cut down to size , much stronger than 40ke blades
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


The Bone crusher is what I was thinking we try with the Hypodermic, shortening up the blades with that steel ferrule it would be a brick in terms of durability. But that Bone Crusher looks sweet.


----------



## Buckfevr

0nepin said:


> I have shot the bone crusher through 3/4" plywood and it has came out undamaged .toughest rage ever.


I love it man!!!


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Bone crusher is 1.5" cut with extreme blades cut down to size , much stronger than 40ke blades
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


And coming out of Onepin's bow..........BRUTAL!


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Seth or Dale,

I posted in the Deep6 thread about GD's but figured I would post here as well...Just wanting to know the latest on the GD trocars (100 gr). I knew they were scheduled for March '13 but the dates seemed to have some float in them. I am heading out to Tx. Hill Country this weekend and will have to settle on my current setup but am dying to know when I will be able to try out the new GD's.

EDIT: Disregard Seth as I see you already replied in the other post about the Deep6 GD's. Thank you sir.


----------



## Buckfevr

The aerodynamics on the bone crusher should be field point flight.


----------



## Fortyneck

Bone crusher looks just like the Nuke, only smaller. :teeth:


----------



## sethro02

Fortyneck said:


> Bone crusher looks just like the Nuke, only smaller. :teeth:


Oh snap!


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Fortyneck said:


> Bone crusher looks just like the Nuke, only smaller. :teeth:


Your kinda wrong, the nuke has a space age rubberband, and bone crusher has smaller flight profile. Duh


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

Fortyneck said:


> Bone crusher looks just like the Nuke, only smaller. :teeth:


Lol .the in flight diameter of the bone crusher is only 5/8" and it's 1.3" on the nuke.The bone crusher is super accurate .The bone crusher goes from 5/8" in flight to 1.5" upon impact.the nuke goes from 1.3" in flight to 1.4" upon impact .Jk the nuke if it open goes to 1.8".


----------



## Buckfevr

0nepin said:


> Lol .the in flight diameter of the bone crusher is only 5/8" and it's 1.3" on the nuke.The bone crusher is super accurate .The bone crusher goes from 5/8" in flight to 1.5" upon impact.the nuke goes from 1.3" in flight to 1.4" upon impact .Jk the nuke if it open goes to 1.8".


Okay so now that we're done bashing, I do think that the 1.3" diameter exposed blade is a point for concern in terms of flight, but then when I compare it to the Hypodermic there is at least as much exposed blade on those maybe more. But then you look at the modded Bone Crusher and there's very little exposed surface and you wonder about how these manufacturers are coming up with their designs. I mean no disrespect but sometimes think that the designs are largely about marketing and what can be sold rather than what can perform. 

Maybe that's why we keep looking, because I think many of us feel that broadhead design especially in the mechanical space continues to fall a bit short.


----------



## sethro02

Buckfevr said:


> Okay so now that we're done bashing, I do think that the 1.3" diameter exposed blade is a point for concern in terms of flight, but then when I compare it to the Hypodermic there is at least as much exposed blade on those maybe more. But then you look at the modded Bone Crusher and there's very little exposed surface and you wonder about how these manufacturers are coming up with their designs. I mean no disrespect but sometimes think that the designs are largely about marketing and what can be sold rather than what can perform.
> 
> Maybe that's why we keep looking, because I think many of us feel that broadhead design especially in the mechanical space continues to fall a bit short.


i personally dont think the flight is concerning. as long as its balanced and spins true, yea the nuke, and hypo have a lot of blades exposed but so do fixed heads. so as long as they are machined with tight tolerances they should be fine.


----------



## sethro02

it is pretty crazy how mcuh they do stick out. i think i may shoot them long range several times as well if i get either of them


----------



## Buckfevr

sethro02 said:


> it is pretty crazy how mcuh they do stick out. i think i may shoot them long range several times as well if i get either of them


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Buckfevr said:


> Okay so now that we're done bashing, I do think that the 1.3" diameter exposed blade is a point for concern in terms of flight, but then when I compare it to the Hypodermic there is at least as much exposed blade on those maybe more. But then you look at the modded Bone Crusher and there's very little exposed surface and you wonder about how these manufacturers are coming up with their designs. I mean no disrespect but sometimes think that the designs are largely about marketing and what can be sold rather than what can perform.
> 
> Maybe that's why we keep looking, because I think many of us feel that broadhead design especially in the mechanical space continues to fall a bit short.


My thing with the nuke is that it's 1.3 in flight and 1.8 fully deployed. A whole half an inch..........Really? Why shoot a mechanical at all?


----------



## Buckfevr

hidden danger said:


> My thing with the nuke is that it's 1.3 in flight and 1.8 fully deployed. A whole half an inch..........Really? Why shoot a mechanical at all?


Because of clearance issues and 1.3" of exposed blades that are tapered will be much more aerodynamic than 1.8" of fully exposed blades. 

Look I have a lot of issues with a lot of these heads, but some of the heads are close and I've been surprised over the years both ways in terms of how things turned out when tested.


----------



## 0nepin

Did the hunlee show up yet?


----------



## bambikiller

0nepin said:


> Did the hunlee show up yet?


I don't think so ... I didn't hear the sound of drywall exploding from the hunlee launching the elephant arrow


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> Did the hunlee show up yet?


Nope, you will be the first to know. 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Hunlee is here!!!!!!!!!!!


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> Hunlee is here!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Time to get out the shake weights and warm up !!!!!!


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> Time to get out the shake weights and warm up !!!!!!


No doubt. 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Yeaaaaaa this is gonna be a letdown if I can't figure out how to pull this back... I'm having pains in weird areas...85 lbs sucks!


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## deerhuntinsunof

Can't wait to see these tests with the hunlee

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bambikiller

deerhuntinsunof said:


> Can't wait to see these tests with the hunlee
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Has to be able to draw it first


----------



## sethro02

Backed her down to 81# and I was so close. Ill keep working on it. Give until middle of the week so my steroids kick in


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

Jumping up 25lb from what you are use to is a huge step .we have other option ,the hunlee is a 80-90lb bow I have 07 xforce that is a 70-80lb bow that will go 83lb and at 29" and 82lb it will shoot a 410gr arrow 346fps and I just order a 70lb DNA and it will more than likely go to 73-74lb and would a pretty big step up from the 60lb axe.either way there is no shame in not being able to pick a bow that 25lb over what you use to and not be able to draw it..


sethro02 said:


> Yeaaaaaa this is gonna be a letdown if I can't figure out how to pull this back... I'm having pains in weird areas...85 lbs sucks!
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## hoyt561

cant wait to see how to the nuke will do, and thanks for doing this i appreciate it


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> Jumping up 25lb from what you are use to is a huge step .we have other option ,the hunlee is a 80-90lb bow I have 07 xforce that is a 70-80lb bow that will go 83lb and at 29" and 82lb it will shoot a 410gr arrow 346fps and I just order a 70lb DNA and it will more than likely go to 73-74lb and would a pretty big step up from the 60lb axe.either way there is no shame in not being able to pick a bow that 25lb over what you use to and not be able to draw it..


Don't count me out man! Ill get it. But yea it's a big jump up


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

hoyt561 said:


> cant wait to see how to the nuke will do, and thanks for doing this i appreciate it


Yea somebody is going to send me one as soon as he gets them, pretty sure it's now the most anticipated head next to the hypodermic 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> Don't count me out man! Ill get it. But yea it's a big jump up
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bparker

LOL! You were reading my mind



Fortyneck said:


>


----------



## Hidden Danger

Dang Seth , you must FOCUS!!!


----------



## sethro02

Update , drew back the hunlee, shot into a brand new target....the target was a foot away from the wall










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## pinski79

holy crap. hunlee mucho macho


----------



## HOLDFASTHANK

It's almost impossible to find the actual test information on this thread. I was excited


----------



## pinski79

HOLDFASTHANK said:


> It's almost impossible to find the actual test information on this thread. I was excited


seth has a google doc link on the buttom of his sig. Should be plenty of good info for ya


----------



## sethro02

HOLDFASTHANK said:


> It's almost impossible to find the actual test information on this thread. I was excited


results in my sig. if their is any certain heads your interested in let know and i'll point you in the right direction


----------



## sethro02

pinski79 said:


> holy crap. hunlee mucho macho


first time i ever shot a bow and couldnt watch my arrow. had to have been going 340 ish


----------



## 0nepin

Perfect bullet hole !!! Dam !!!!


sethro02 said:


> Update , drew back the hunlee, shot into a brand new target....the target was a foot away from the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

pretty sure i grunted out loud and pointed to the sky


----------



## Breathn

not sure what it will do at 81pds...but at 90pds was shooting a 462gr arrow at 338fps with 1/4in peep and loop...dead on 28in draw...so it should still be pumping pretty good at 81pds..


----------



## bambikiller

It's funny because so many of us called this weeks ago.. Your drywall is no longer quivering it got abused


----------



## deerhuntinsunof

Did the same thing with my crx tonight after finishing the rkt swap it maxes at 78 pounds an is a beast

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

Breathn said:


> not sure what it will do at 81pds...but at 90pds was shooting a 462gr arrow at 338fps with 1/4in peep and loop...dead on 28in draw...so it should still be pumping pretty good at 81pds..


i know you said it shoots good at 85 lbs but i may have to work up to that. right now i'll try to shoot a couple arrows every other day. i cant blow another gasket or i'll be benched


----------



## sethro02

deerhuntinsunof said:


> Did the same thing with my crx tonight after finishing the rkt swap it maxes at 78 pounds an is a beast
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



that sounds like a bad bow. ive always liked hoyts. the crx is sweet looking


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> that sounds like a bad bow. ive always liked hoyts. the crx is sweet looking


I sold my crx with rkt cams today ..


----------



## sethro02

bambikiller said:


> I sold my crx with rkt cams today ..


really? didnt know you had one


----------



## deerhuntinsunof

bambikiller said:


> I sold my crx with rkt cams today ..


I might sell this one who knows I got a deal I couldn't pass up on the bow an the cams basically for free

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> really? didnt know you had one


I sent you pics of it in the target green a month or two back I believe


----------



## sethro02

bambikiller said:


> I sent you pics of it in the target green a month or two back I believe


oooooooo yea i remember. i was thinking alphaburner but you got that recently. sorry


----------



## bambikiller

The burner is here to stay .. Love spirals


----------



## HOLDFASTHANK

sethro02 said:


> results in my sig. if their is any certain heads your interested in let know and i'll point you in the right direction


Nice haha, thank you. I was interested in the toxics, slick tricks, and muzzys.


----------



## 0nepin

bambikiller said:


> The burner is here to stay .. Love spirals


Spirals rock !!!


----------



## 0nepin

Franken heads should show up Tuesday


----------



## lavazhole

anyone have an XXL Silverflame to try?????


----------



## bambikiller

lavazhole said:


> anyone have an XXL Silverflame to try?????


I have xl's will that work


----------



## Hidden Danger

Seth? We need some frankenpics.


----------



## sethro02

Of the franken bow?


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Of the franken bow?
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Yes sir.


----------



## sethro02

Here is the hunlee... It seperate a men from boys. Disregard the cheap cobra site it's all I had laying around to use with this










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

here is a pic of mini evo cam. I don't know much about these cams so onepin or breathn could answer those questions


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

Best strings on the planet !!!!!!


sethro02 said:


> here is a pic of mini evo cam. I don't know much about these cams so onepin or breathn could answer those questions
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

0nepin said:


> Best strings on the planet !!!!!!


Very nice. Florida State garnet and gold..............love it.


----------



## Chiro_Archer

sethro02 said:


> Here is the hunlee... It seperate a men from boys. Disregard the cheap cobra site it's all I had laying around to use with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Would love to try and shoot this bow!


----------



## sethro02

Just an update I was waiting on Magnus heads but didn't get them so I have a thunderhead edge that was donated plus another g5 t3 but it has been modified. Their are tiny springs installed in each groove so that when the blades deploy they compress against springs and hopefully not letting them get ripped out of the ferrule. Happy dad is who sent it to me if you have questions. Plus ill be receiving some frankenheads to test with the hunlee franken bow. Also ill be shooting the elephant arrow with it as wel


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Awesome!


----------



## Hidden Danger

You're the man Seth. 

Thanks Onepin for your contribution to this epic thread. Not many would do what you have. We all appreciate it bro.


----------



## 0nepin

Chiro_Archer said:


> Would love to try and shoot this bow!


The draw should be super smooth.


----------



## 0nepin

Can't wait to see how these hold up,sounds a good mod to solve a serious issue.


sethro02 said:


> Just an update I was waiting on Magnus heads but didn't get them so I have a thunderhead edge that was donated plus another g5 t3 but it has been modified. Their are tiny springs installed in each groove so that when the blades deploy they compress against springs and hopefully not letting them get ripped out of the ferrule. Happy dad is who sent it to me if you have questions. Plus ill be receiving some frankenheads to test with the hunlee franken bow. Also ill be shooting the elephant arrow with it as wel
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## MonsterXT85

When will the test happen?

MR6 Switchback XT


----------



## sethro02

MonsterXT85 said:


> When will the test happen?
> 
> MR6 Switchback XT


After I get a couple more frankenheads, probably middle of week


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bowkill82

ttt


----------



## MonsterXT85

Thanks man sure looking forward to this....


sethro02 said:


> After I get a couple more frankenheads, probably middle of week
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Fortyneck

Hey Breathn, or Onepin learn us on those there mini-evo cams, whats going on there? You using the smaller cams to get a smoother draw from stiffer limbs?


----------



## Hidden Danger

Fortyneck said:


> Hey Breathn, or Onepin learn us on those there mini-evo cams, whats going on there? You using the smaller cams to get a smoother draw from stiffer limbs?


Not exactly............but close.


----------



## Fortyneck

hidden danger said:


> Not exactly............but close.


Then maybe some one who knows can answer.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Fortyneck said:


> Then maybe some one who knows can answer.


 I shot the bow before it went to breathn. Trust me.......I know.


----------



## pinski79

hidden danger said:


> I know.


mind sharing?


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> I don't know much about these cams so onepin or breathn could answer those questions


It would be nice if one of them would chime in.


----------



## sethro02

Onepin is hunting, ill text him


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

Fortyneck said:


> Hey Breathn, or Onepin learn us on those there mini-evo cams, whats going on there? You using the smaller cams to get a smoother draw from stiffer limbs?


Yep smoother draw and increased power stroke ..


----------



## Fortyneck

0nepin said:


> Yep smoother draw and increased power stroke ..


So they bring down the brace too, Thanks.


----------



## Chiro_Archer

0nepin said:


> The draw should be super smooth.


I bet, I have shot PSE a couple times just to test them out, they weren't bad by any means, but it was at an expo event so I couldn't really get a true feel for them, but after hearing everything about Breathn's builds I can imagine its probably smooth as silk on the draw


----------



## 0nepin

Chiro_Archer said:


> I bet, I have shot PSE a couple times just to test them out, they weren't bad by any means, but it was at an expo event so I couldn't really get a true feel for them, but after hearing everything about Breathn's builds I can imagine its probably smooth as silk on the draw


You already have sweet bow that's for sure.yea Breathn can custom built a bow to fit your needs in most situation .the hunlee was built to get maxium performance at 28"'dl and keep a silky smooth draw.


----------



## Chiro_Archer

I can Imagine, yea I love my monster, sethro said you were hunting earlier, any luck? and which BH were you using (to help keep this on topic haha)


----------



## 0nepin

Chiro_Archer said:


> I can Imagine, yea I love my monster, sethro said you were hunting earlier, any luck? and which BH were you using (to help keep this on topic haha)


No luck with the turkey ,but I had a deer trying to start a fight with my turkey decoy..today I was hunting with the beast at 87lb and the broad head was the clean kill by nextra.Im not a big fan of the nextra ,they don't spin very true but I can't wait to see what they do to a turkey at over 350fps.


----------



## buckjunkey

I would think with those speeds that your arrow and one of your franken heads would kill it...gut it...and cook it all at the same time. LOL


----------



## 0nepin

buckjunkey said:


> I would think with those speeds that your arrow and one of your franken heads would kill it...gut it...and cook it all at the same time. LOL


The last one I killed last year was still sizzling when I picked it up.I can still remember the sound like it was yesterday ,ssssssssssssssssssss .I am heading around 60 miles further south tommarrow to another wma to get even deep in to osceola territory .


----------



## lavazhole

0nepin said:


> No luck with the turkey ,but I had a deer trying to start a fight with my turkey decoy..today I was hunting with the beast at 87lb and the broad head was the clean kill by nextra.Im not a big fan of the nextra ,they don't spin very true but I can't wait to see what they do to a turkey at over 350fps.


Big ball of feathers, a spur, few threads of beard, and the beak


----------



## 0nepin

lavazhole said:


> Big ball of feathers, a spur, few threads of beard, and the beak


Just enuff for a pic !!!


----------



## jdhunter11

Have you killed anything with the Clean Kill yet? I have been thinking about tryin those... look a little flimsy from the pics tho...


----------



## sethro02

jdhunter11 said:


> Have you killed anything with the Clean Kill yet? I have been thinking about tryin those... look a little flimsy from the pics tho...


I was impressed they held up through the test!


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

0nepin said:


> Just enuff for a pic !!!


If we're lucky.


----------



## Hidden Danger

0nepin said:


> Just enuff for a pic !!!


If we're lucky.


----------



## jdhunter11

I dont suppose you have any left for sale....?



sethro02 said:


> I was impressed they held up through the test!
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

jdhunter11 said:


> I dont suppose you have any left for sale....?


I have them now.


----------



## jdhunter11

Interested in selling one of them?



0nepin said:


> I have them now.


----------



## Sinister01

jdhunter11 said:


> Interested in selling one of them?


do you only want 1?


----------



## hoyt561

sethro02 said:


> Yea somebody is going to send me one as soon as he gets them, pretty sure it's now the most anticipated head next to the hypodermic
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Any idea on when you'll be receiving one, and when will they be out on the market? Thanks again for doing this I appreciate it.


----------



## jdhunter11

Yeah, I'd prefer to get my hands on one of them to see if I like them before I buy a whole pack... I like trying out different heads, just dont like buying a whole pack if I dont end up liking them...



Sinister01 said:


> do you only want 1?


----------



## Sinister01

jdhunter11 said:


> Yeah, I'd prefer to get my hands on one of them to see if I like them before I buy a whole pack... I like trying out different heads, just dont like buying a whole pack if I dont end up liking them...


I understand completely.


----------



## Buckfevr

What's a Clean Kill?


----------



## bambikiller

Buckfevr said:


> What's a Clean Kill?


Nextra broadhead ...! We need to get you Te new vpa Seth 150 grains 1 1/4 cut .. I bet it scores rt there with the helix .. Just a hunch


----------



## Buckfevr

bambikiller said:


> Nextra broadhead ...! We need to get you Te new vpa Seth 150 grains 1 1/4 cut .. I bet it scores rt there with the helix .. Just a hunch


I don't know, that should kill them quick, but I really need an entrance wound and I'd worry on a shoulder hit.


----------



## bambikiller

Buckfevr said:


> I don't know, that should kill them quick, but I really need an entrance wound and I'd worry on a shoulder hit.


Your joking right? Have you seen or had one in your hands? No trouble on bone hits .. Another member tested them on cow scapula worked flawless


----------



## bambikiller

vpa 150


----------



## Norwegian Woods

Buckfevr said:


> What's a Clean Kill?


I guess you need to use enough soap.


----------



## sethro02

Buckfevr said:


> What's a Clean Kill?


Onepin has mine now but I think it was 3" diameter 3 blade, true over the top expandable as in bottom of blade is pointing straight forward with tip, after entry it deploys. When u tested it , it was completely open before gel. And blades were straight so damage, nicks , or missing parts


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Buckfevr

bambikiller said:


> Your joking right? Have you seen or had one in your hands? No trouble on bone hits .. Another member tested them on cow scapula worked flawless


No I'm not joking. I think in Sethro's testing they proved durable. But on a mature buck I'm pretty sure the blades will be at least partially deployed before they reach the flat of the near shoulder blade. In which case I'd be concerned I'm not pushing enough power. Not that they'd go far but if you hit the opposite shoulder you're not going through so there will be no blood trail.


----------



## sethro02

Buckfevr said:


> No I'm not joking. I think in Sethro's testing they proved durable. But on a mature buck I'm pretty sure the blades will be at least partially deployed before they reach the flat of the near shoulder blade. In which case I'd be concerned I'm not pushing enough power. Not that they'd go far but if you hit the opposite shoulder you're not going through so there will be no blood trail.


I think Bambi thought you were talking about the Vpa 150 grain. Maybe a little confusion here


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Sinister01

sethro02 said:


> Onepin has mine now but I think it was 3" diameter 3 blade, true over the top expandable as in bottom of blade is pointing straight forward with tip, after entry it deploys. When u tested it , it was completely open before gel. And blades were straight so damage, nicks , or missing parts
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


they are 3.5"


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> I think Bambi thought you were talking about the Vpa 150 grain. Maybe a little confusion here
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Ya thought he meant the vpas


----------



## Buckfevr

bambikiller said:


> Ya thought he meant the vpas


Yeah I think the VPA stops when it hits the tree behind the animal.


----------



## bambikiller

Buckfevr said:


> Yeah I think the VPA stops when it hits the tree behind the animal.


They are pretty wicked


----------



## sethro02

Man that Vpa ray sent me last year (125 non vented) is what I use to bh tune from scratch and it has so many shots in the target and is still IMO hunt ready


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## HAPPY DAD

bambikiller said:


> Your joking right? Have you seen or had one in your hands? No trouble on bone hits .. Another member tested them on cow scapula worked flawless


You have a link to this thread?


----------



## sethro02

Happy dad be patient with me on the t3 I'm getting gel made so here in a couple days ill let it fly.


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## HAPPY DAD

sethro02 said:


> Happy dad be patient with me on the t3 I'm getting gel made so here in a couple days ill let it fly.
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


NO hurry, I have had plenty of things to keep my attn.

Just shoot me a PM so I will know to check the thread


----------



## bambikiller

HAPPY DAD said:


> You have a link to this thread?


It's the vpa thread in the broadhead section


----------



## rntbuck

jdhunter11 said:


> Have you killed anything with the Clean Kill yet? I have been thinking about tryin those... look a little flimsy from the pics tho...


not to hijack, but figured i would try and add my .02 on the nextra. i killed 3 with them this year, and was very impressed. 2 of them were pass throughs and the exit holes were completely ridiculous, with the entrys looking similar to standard fixed blade holes. in both cases the bh was completely intact and in good shape. on the other, the hit was dead in the point of the shoulder. it went through that shoulder blade, and stopped when it hit the off side. no blood trail needed as she piled up within sight. there was some broadhead carnage on that one, however, that is to be expected out of any mechanical on that kind of hit imo.


----------



## sethro02

rntbuck said:


> not to hijack, but figured i would try and add my .02 on the nextra. i killed 3 with them this year, and was very impressed. 2 of them were pass throughs and the exit holes were completely ridiculous, with the entrys looking similar to standard fixed blade holes. in both cases the bh was completely intact and in good shape. on the other, the hit was dead in the point of the shoulder. it went through that shoulder blade, and stopped when it hit the off side. no blood trail needed as she piled up within sight. there was some broadhead carnage on that one, however, that is to be expected out of any mechanical on that kind of hit imo.


Thanks that's good info, would love to see pick if exit, when I tested it that gel was completely destroyed could only imagine what those lungs looked like


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

I have seen some footage of these heads if it is the one's I am thinking about, they are pretty intense broadheads for sure!


----------



## rntbuck

sethro02 said:


> Thanks that's good info, would love to see pick if exit, when I tested it that gel was completely destroyed could only imagine what those lungs looked like
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints





















ENYRY:


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Holy cow! thanks for the pics rntbuck. I bet that was more of a blood path instead of a small trail lol


----------



## sethro02

Oh my god, it got 3 ribs fully expanded?!?!? I don't realize the entry would be that good, nice pics


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## rntbuck

sethro02 said:


> Oh my god, it got 3 ribs fully expanded?!?!? I don't realize the entry would be that good, nice pics
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


maybe a little better picture.....










blades were a little bent, but all is intact:









I can assure you i was not sure from the get go about how these were going to do, however, being a fan of mechanicals and huge holes, i figured i absolutely had to at least try these. im glad i did, i have been blown away with the results. i will say this, i am probably more of a real world bowhunter i guess, so it makes no difference to me if these will shoot through a steel barrel, 3/4" plywood, etc. however i can tell you these broadheads are bad medicine on a whitetail, and i imagine would be plain stupid on a turkey.


----------



## jdhunter11

rntbuck said:


> maybe a little better picture.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blades were a little bent, but all is intact:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you i was not sure from the get go about how these were going to do, however, being a fan of mechanicals and huge holes, i figured i absolutely had to at least try these. im glad i did, i have been blown away with the results. i will say this, i am probably more of a real world bowhunter i guess, so it makes no difference to me if these will shoot through a steel barrel, 3/4" plywood, etc. however i can tell you these broadheads are bad medicine on a whitetail, and i imagine would be plain stupid on a turkey.


Wow! Thats insane. You just sold me on them... Cant wait to try them!

If you dont mind me asking, whats your bow set up for these?


----------



## bparker

Uummm, carnage...


----------



## rntbuck

jdhunter11 said:


> Wow! Thats insane. You just sold me on them... Cant wait to try them!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, whats your bow set up for these?


the 3 i killed this past season were with a hoyt alphamax 32, 29" draw, 67#, gold tip 5575's.

my new setup will be a spyder 30, and i am even trying the nextra arrows this year.


----------



## 0nepin

jdhunter11 said:


> Wow! Thats insane. You just sold me on them... Cant wait to try them!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, whats your bow set up for these?


With your setup you can shoot any broadhead on the market .


----------



## Hidden Danger

Nasty for sure.


----------



## 308ruger

sethro02 said:


> uh, everytime i feel like switching from my fmj's i hear of this happening. dang man


Why would a fmj have prevented this?


----------



## sethro02

308ruger said:


> Why would a fmj have prevented this?


It's wrapped in aluminum, less likely to explode like a pure carbon arrow does. I purposely broke an old fmj one time and you can literally bend until each end is almost touching


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## TimmyZ7

Serious damage!


----------



## Hidden Danger

So Seth......what's up with the Hunlee? Are you going to be able to shoot it in the test without hurting yourself of damaging the bow?


----------



## bparker

I gotta say, the Nextra would be my first choice for a Zombie apocalypse lol!


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> So Seth......what's up with the Hunlee? Are you going to be able to shoot it in the test without hurting yourself of damaging the bow?


Well so far I've pulled it back 3 times, it's not getting easier but I think ill be able to test some frankenheads, just not all in the same day, lol. Should be getting a couple of one pins heads any day. Also Magnus said they are still sending heads so hold tight I'm trying to do all these standard heads at once, sorry for the wait


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> Well so far I've pulled it back 3 times, it's not getting easier but I think ill be able to test some frankenheads, just not all in the same day, lol. Should be getting a couple of one pins heads any day. Also Magnus said they are still sending heads so hold tight I'm trying to do all these standard heads at once, sorry for the wait
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Hernia operations aren't cheap


----------



## Norwegian Woods

bambikiller said:


> Hernia operations aren't cheap


It ain't fun to suddenly find a big red plum coming out of number two either:mg:


----------



## sethro02

Unmm maybe ill stop shooting it! Lol


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bparker

Buwhahaha those mental images were "plum" funny.. lol


Norwegian Woods said:


> It ain't fun to suddenly find a big red plum coming out of number two either:mg:


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Well so far I've pulled it back 3 times, it's not getting easier but I think ill be able to test some frankenheads, just not all in the same day, lol. Should be getting a couple of one pins heads any day. Also Magnus said they are still sending heads so hold tight I'm trying to do all these standard heads at once, sorry for the wait
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Take your time bro. I was just curious about how it was going.

Patience is not one of my strong points......sorry.


----------



## Hidden Danger

You're doing an incredible job. Thanks again.


----------



## bowtech2006

I wish the clean kill heads had a 100 grain style (3'' instead of 3.5'')


----------



## 0nepin

bowtech2006 said:


> I wish the clean kill heads had a 100 grain style (3'' instead of 3.5'')


I wish they used tighter tolerances while manufacturing them.I have not practice with one yet but they sure wobble on the spin tester.


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> I wish they used tighter tolerances while manufacturing them.I have not practice with one yet but they sure wobble on the spin tester.


yea when I sent you them I only shot one, the others were brand new. pretty crazy


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> yea when I sent you them I only shot one, the others were brand new. pretty crazy


Lol they all spin the same.


----------



## Sivart

Seth, any word on the hyopdermic yet?


----------



## bambikiller

Sivart said:


> Seth, any word on the hyopdermic yet?


It's made by rage .. That's the only word we have got


----------



## Norwegian Woods

"Coming soon".......


----------



## sethro02

Sivart said:


> Seth, any word on the hyopdermic yet?


Nope they don't return my calls or emails


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## jdrhoads

sethro02 said:


> Nope they don't return my calls or emails
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


That's about par for the course !


----------



## Buckfevr

sethro02 said:


> Nope they don't return my calls or emails
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


They aren't responding to my emails either. They used to. Management change maybe?


----------



## Hidden Danger

I did see a pic of the hyperdermic in an ad but as of right now it doesn't exist. Kind of like a myth.


----------



## DarnYankee

Great idea. Any chance you could add some Magnus broadheads to the list ? Maybe the Snuffer and the Buzzcut.


----------



## sethro02

DarnYankee said:


> Great idea. Any chance you could add some Magnus broadheads to the list ? Maybe the Snuffer and the Buzzcut.


Snuffer and buzz cut tested last year, I am re testing buzz cut and testing killer bee when I get them in the mail


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## rayzor43

Buckfevr said:


> Yeah I think the VPA stops when it hits the tree behind the animal.



Depends on how big the tree is....LOL.


----------



## rayzor43

Norwegian Woods said:


> It ain't fun to suddenly find a big red plum coming out of number two either:mg:


LOL!!! The only time you'll see the super model nurses is to assist with that sort of thing too!!! LOL..."Heeeyyy, Babyyyy....." LOL


----------



## HAPPY DAD

What day are you planning on testing Seth?


----------



## sethro02

HAPPY DAD said:


> What day are you planning on testing Seth?


Ill be making gel tomorrow so maybe Wednesday , by then some other heads should be here, sorry for delay I was just hoping a certain few would be here so I wouldn't waste the gel. Ill be making it tomorrow no matter what though


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Gel is curing! 
thunderhead edge
g5 t3 (customized)
the rest is to be determined


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Can't wait


----------



## HAPPY DAD

Bring it on


----------



## Hidden Danger

Yeeeaaahhh!


----------



## mn5503

Sethro,

You gunna start a new thread when the actual testing starts, to eliminate 1,500+ posts to sift through right off the bat?


----------



## pinski79

mn5503 said:


> Sethro,
> 
> You gunna start a new thread when the actual testing starts, to eliminate 1,500+ posts to sift through right off the bat?


check the google doc


----------



## sethro02

mn5503 said:


> Sethro,
> 
> You gunna start a new thread when the actual testing starts, to eliminate 1,500+ posts to sift through right off the bat?


Already been testing, sorry for the lengthy break in between, been waiting on certain heads to show up, like Pinsky said my sig has results, thanks


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## pete32

wow those Vikings look cool


----------



## sethro02

Update, may be testing the frankenheads with a 75# DNA with breathn strings and tuning. I'm going to wait until I get that and shoot it as well. Ill be able to draw 75# multiple times so I can test mtiple heads, ill let you know


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## ohiobullseye

I'm very interested in the results.


----------



## HAPPY DAD

Any updates?


----------



## sethro02

HAPPY DAD said:


> Any updates?


Should be testing your t3 tonight when kids go to bed


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

I may have missed out on this but how was the T3 altered?


----------



## ohiobullseye

Any word on the Steel Force Phat Head?


----------



## sethro02

ohiobullseye said:


> Any word on the Steel Force Phat Head?


The new HP phathead? Was suppose to be shipped to me like 3 weeks ago


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Chiro_Archer said:


> I may have missed out on this but how was the T3 altered?


Happy dad put tiny springs in the blade channels so that upon impact it absorbs a lot of the energy instead of metal on metal


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Ah I see, I would be interested to see how that turns out bc I used a T3 on my first doe this season and one of the blades ripped out of the channel it was supposed to stay in towards the bottom, was going to take a picture of it, but it apparently got tossed out in Dad's garage when he saw it lol


----------



## sethro02

Chiro_Archer said:


> Ah I see, I would be interested to see how that turns out bc I used a T3 on my first doe this season and one of the blades ripped out of the channel it was supposed to stay in towards the bottom, was going to take a picture of it, but it apparently got tossed out in Dad's garage when he saw it lol


That's happened to a lot of people 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

This should help in that area


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## goathollow

sethro02 said:


> The new HP phathead? Was suppose to be shipped to me like 3 weeks ago
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


I have first dibs on the leftovers!


----------



## sethro02

goathollow said:


> I have first dibs on the leftovers!


Lol no prob


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Here we go

T3 modified
Nap thunderhead edge








Pic of springs in t3


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Here we go
> 
> T3 modified
> Nap thunderhead edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of springs in t3
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Stop biting your nails.......hahahahahaha.


----------



## sethro02

Modified G5 T3 test results...
Penetration-11
Durability- 0! Fail
Dependability- 0 , blade broke on entrance
Carnage-23.37
Total score- 34.37










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

How can you tell I bite my nails?


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

T3 entrance , notice the small slit on left









T3 exit











Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Broken blade, this is one part of the broken blade, the other was in ply wood









Gel entrance









Broken ferrule pic










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Nap Thunderhead edge test results 

Penetration-11
Durability- 5
Carnage-34.1
Total score-50.1










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> How can you tell I bite my nails?
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Because I used to bite mine. Hard habit to break.

The t3 sucks.


----------



## sethro02

Thunderhead entrance








Thunderhead exit








Thunderhead gel entrance








Thunderhead gel exit










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Aftermath!!!!!!!










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Happy dad, thank you for donating your modified t3. I have learned since I am 0-4 with t3 testing I will respectfully stay away from anything injection molded. I hope they work for you that's all that matters.


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## HAPPY DAD

sethro02 said:


> Happy dad, thank you for donating your modified t3. I have learned since I am 0-4 with t3 testing I will respectfully stay away from anything injection molded. I hope they work for you that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints



I do not use them anymore. I used 2 in 2010 and broke 2 ferrules and decided to stay away. I had 1 left so i figured I would toy with it.

I think the concept of the T3 is a winner, however the mechanics and maybe materials need to be tweaked.

I was hoping the springs would help some but oh well. Looks like the spring put more pressure causing the ferrule to pop

Thanks for doing the test!!!


----------



## sethro02

HAPPY DAD said:


> I do not use them anymore. I used 2 in 2010 and broke 2 ferrules and decided to stay away. I had 1 left so i figured I would toy with it.
> 
> I think the concept of the T3 is a winner, however the mechanics and maybe materials need to be tweaked.
> 
> I was hoping the springs would help some but oh well. Looks like the spring put more pressure causing the ferrule to pop
> 
> Thanks for doing the test!!!


No prob man, I don't think you hindered it, it's just a violent impact and weak materials will show


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

Shoot something out of the hunlee! Anything!


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> Shoot something out of the hunlee! Anything!


Lol, ill shoot the elephant arrow tomorrow night for sure! That cool?


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

Hunlee .... Hunlee ..... Hunleeeeeeeeww


----------



## sethro02

Just tested hunlee with 743 grain elephant arrow


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Pass through
743 grains, 20%foc, Vpa single bevel










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

The single bevel twist!!!!










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> Pass through
> 743 grains, 20%foc, Vpa single bevel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Didn even slow down ... Hunlee rules the land


----------



## sethro02

passthrough, need to refletch before another test


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

best gel pic yet!


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> best gel pic yet!
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Twisting threw like a tornado


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Niiiiiiice!!


----------



## wy_will

The hypodermic is out! I can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## 0nepin

The internal carnage from the twisting of that broadhead would tremendous !!!!


sethro02 said:


> best gel pic yet!
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## missionperk

Me too on the hypodermics. The hunlee is a beast!! And this single bevel thing is startling to grow on me.


----------



## rayzor43

No that's more like what I was expecting!! Still going to send you a heavy single bevel to put on front of that arrow.


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> The internal carnage from the twisting of that broadhead would tremendous !!!!


It's impressive, wrapping up like spaghetti 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

rayzor43 said:


> No that's more like what I was expecting!! Still going to send you a heavy single bevel to put on front of that arrow.


Which one ? This one was the 300 grain single bevel 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

rayzor43 said:


> No that's more like what I was expecting!! Still going to send you a heavy single bevel to put on front of that arrow.


She send a 1 1/4 150 grain 3 blade with that


----------



## 0nepin

If you had it turned up to 90lb you might of made to the wall again!


sethro02 said:


> passthrough, need to refletch before another test
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

That would have been awesome to see


----------



## bambikiller

0nepin said:


> If you had it turned up to 90lb you might of made to the wall again!


If he turns it up to 90 he will have to shoot when no one else is home for fear it may go threw the other side of the house


----------



## sethro02

At 90# I'd be cleaning up after myself when I blow a gasket 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> If you had it turned up to 90lb you might of made to the wall again!


Only reason it didn't get through is because it hit a newer part of the target


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## rayzor43

sethro02 said:


> Which one ? This one was the 300 grain single bevel
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Typo. Meant Double Bevel. Probably 200 or 250. I'll send you one of those 1 1/4: 3 blades too. It will have to be a 175. Sold out of the 150s. It will be a while before we have more of those.


----------



## rayzor43

At 90 I see rotator cuff surgery and an arrow through where the wall meets the ceiling.


----------



## Hidden Danger

The Hunlee is one bad mofo..............warp speed and some serious KE.


----------



## wy_will

Was the Exodus broadhead in this test the full blade model or the swept blade model? Where can I see the results of last years test?


----------



## c_rob04

*Love it!*

Enjoyed last years thread and loving this one!!! Thanks!!


----------



## mn5503

sethro02 said:


> Already been testing, sorry for the lengthy break in between, been waiting on certain heads to show up, like Pinsky said my sig has results, thanks
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints



Doooh! Stupid me. Thanks!


----------



## Norwegian Woods

sethro02 said:


> passthrough, need to refletch before another test
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


It might be better to use FOBs when testing with the hunlee


----------



## Sky soldier

Dang the hunglee is badd arse


----------



## ohiobullseye

Wow, now that's some power.


----------



## sethro02

rayzor43 said:


> Typo. Meant Double Bevel. Probably 200 or 250. I'll send you one of those 1 1/4: 3 blades too. It will have to be a 175. Sold out of the 150s. It will be a while before we have more of those.


No prob, I appreciate anything you send


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

wy_will said:


> Was the Exodus broadhead in this test the full blade model or the swept blade model? Where can I see the results of last years test?


Pm sent with link


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

rayzor43 said:


> Typo. Meant Double Bevel. Probably 200 or 250. I'll send you one of those 1 1/4: 3 blades too. It will have to be a 175. Sold out of the 150s. It will be a while before we have more of those.


I must have bought the last couple packs huh


----------



## kdemkey

wy_will said:


> Was the Exodus broadhead in this test the full blade model or the swept blade model? Where can I see the results of last years test?


I'd also like to know this.


----------



## sethro02

kdemkey said:


> I'd also like to know this.


Was tested in 2012
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AgJEvQwzfDRZdGxzdC15R0JIZDJGQ1J4bVpGV1pTWHc


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

#8 and #21


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

Sky soldier said:


> Dang the hunglee is badd arse


And super smooth.big thanks to breathn !!!!!


----------



## Porkrind

ready for the next round already!


----------



## 0nepin

I just ordered some hypodermic .when they arrive one will be sent to Sethro .


----------



## bambikiller

0nepin said:


> I just ordered some hypodermic .when they arrive one will be sent to Sethro .


Excellent (said in mr. Burns voice from the Simpsons)


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> I just ordered some hypodermic .when they arrive one will be sent to Sethro .


Do these have Mercedes ****z blades?


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

How come I can't say ****z?


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

Gary must be behind this.lol


sethro02 said:


> How come I can't say ****z?
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Buckfevr

0nepin said:


> I just ordered some hypodermic .when they arrive one will be sent to Sethro .



Where do they have them?


----------



## wy_will

Ebay has some Hypodermics. That's where I ordered mine from. I am getting the deep six models though.


----------



## Buckfevr

Was the Bone Crusher ever tested?


----------



## sethro02

Buckfevr said:


> Was the Bone Crusher ever tested?


Onepin is a little behind on shipping lol


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## opie20wv

sethro02, I shipped you a couple of the Slick Trick Hybirds (Vipertricks with the Grizztrick 2 blades included, and o-rings) out in the mail today. I took a hand file and stone to one of the ferrules in an attempt to make it a bit more of a COC style. I wish I would have had more time as I think I could have made it better than what it is. I'll let you be the judge of whether it looks worthy to shoot or not and included an extra ferrule too in case you would rather shoot it, or shoot both  If you happen to shoot the one I modified the tip on and it curls - I'll take fully responsibility on that and not blame Slick Trick as I know the ferrule as it is hasn't curled in your previous tests on the Vipertrick and I'm not an engineer. Thanks again for being willing to test it and PM me with any questions if needed. Thanks - opie20wv


----------



## 0nepin

Lol yea this what happens when you get a women involved.they are on they way now.


sethro02 said:


> Onepin is a little behind on shipping lol
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

I really want the raging ulmer and the hypodermic To go head to head and I put my $$$ on the raging ulmer.


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> I really want the raging ulmer and the hypodermic To go head to head and I put my $$$ on the raging ulmer.


Ill put my money on that


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

opie20wv said:


> sethro02, I shipped you a couple of the Slick Trick Hybirds (Vipertricks with the Grizztrick 2 blades included, and o-rings) out in the mail today. I took a hand file and stone to one of the ferrules in an attempt to make it a bit more of a COC style. I wish I would have had more time as I think I could have made it better than what it is. I'll let you be the judge of whether it looks worthy to shoot or not and included an extra ferrule too in case you would rather shoot it, or shoot both  If you happen to shoot the one I modified the tip on and it curls - I'll take fully responsibility on that and not blame Slick Trick as I know the ferrule as it is hasn't curled in your previous tests on the Vipertrick and I'm not an engineer. Thanks again for being willing to test it and PM me with any questions if needed. Thanks - opie20wv


Thanks man, you sure you don't need it back ?


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## pinski79

sethro02 said:


> Ill put my money on that
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


I'll bet you 17 cents


----------



## sethro02

pinski79 said:


> I'll bet you 17 cents


That's fair, I don't have much more than that


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## opie20wv

Sethro02 - shot you a PM - thanks, opie20wv


----------



## stringunnr

What about the new toxic broadhead?


----------



## sethro02

stringunnr said:


> What about the new toxic broadhead?


They don't answer emails, at least for the last 3 months


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> They don't answer emails, at least for the last 3 months
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


I'm going to order some and send you one seth for the test. Might take a few weeks though.


----------



## Bones816

0nepin said:


> I really want the raging ulmer and the hypodermic To go head to head and I put my $$$ on the raging ulmer.


No fair. The Raging Ulmer is a modified head and the Hypodermic is a stock head.


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> I'm going to order some and send you one seth for the test. Might take a few weeks though.


Ok , I'll let you know if I hear from them, ill also send it back to you 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Ok , I'll let you know if I hear from them, ill also send it back to you
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Scratch that. I've got 3 dealers within 27 miles. I'll just go pick'em up this weekend but I'll call around tomorrow to make sure they have them in stock. They list for 44.99 for a pk of 3.


----------



## bambikiller

pinski79 said:


> I'll bet you 17 cents


Ill see your .17 and raise you a Mexican Nickel


----------



## 0nepin

Bones816 said:


> No fair. The Raging Ulmer is a modified head and the Hypodermic is a stock head.


They are both broadheads and that's all that matters.they are both rear deploy 2" cut can't really get any more of an even match up.one was built by one guy the other was built by a massive company.now throw the bone crusher in there and that where it would not be fair .the bone crusher has only a 1.5" cut and it weighs 120gr.I would still put my $$$ on the raging ulmer.


----------



## chaded

I am assuming that you are leaning towards the raging ulmer penetrating better based on blade angle? Other than that they seem pretty similar.


----------



## wy_will

So the Raging Ulmer is made with the original blades from a 2 blade rage broadhead. The original blades are .030" and according to your video, have a little play. Will the .035" blades from the hypodermic fit in the Ulmer ferrule and stop the slight blade rattle or will they be too snug to deploy reliably...

Just something to ponder I guess.


----------



## sethro02

wy_will said:


> So the Raging Ulmer is made with the original blades from a 2 blade rage broadhead. The original blades are .030" and according to your video, have a little play. Will the .035" blades from the hypodermic fit in the Ulmer ferrule and stop the slight blade rattle or will they be too snug to deploy reliably...
> 
> Just something to ponder I guess.


I'd like to mess around with that if I get one, just swap some blades around to see what all you can do


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## kdemkey

Can I see a pic of this raging ulmer

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sethro02

kdemkey said:


> Can I see a pic of this raging ulmer
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2













Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

It's on page 11 if 2012 test you can find in my profile, there are more pics and test results on that page


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Kstigall

Bones816 said:


> No fair. The Raging Ulmer is a modified head and the Hypodermic is a stock head.


It does not matter. All is fair in love, war, broadhead testing and shuffle board!


----------



## kdemkey

sethro02 said:


> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Can u buy these? Lol looks sweet..

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hidden Danger

Noone has the toxic broadheads in stock. They only have sample packs and they are not coming off of them. I even explained to them the the real deal broadhead test but still no go. I'm still looking though so keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## sethro02

kdemkey said:


> Can u buy these? Lol looks sweet..
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


You can pay me to make them


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Awwww yeahhhhhhhhh
It's on for this weekend, shot with the hunlee!!!!!!!!
Rage digger
Bone crusher
Anddddd can't remember name 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Awwww yeahhhhhhhhh
> It's on for this weekend, shot with the hunlee!!!!!!!!
> Rage digger
> Bone crusher
> Anddddd can't remember name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints



Hell yeah!


----------



## Hidden Danger

Can you post a pic of them deployed? Thanks.


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Can't wait to see the results with the hunlee on these!


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> Can you post a pic of them deployed? Thanks.


Yes but will be tonight, taking kids somewhere 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## mathewsz7x

hey seth out of curiosoty how the he** do you pay for all of this gelitin for the tests lol


----------



## bambikiller

mathewsz7x said:


> hey seth out of curiosoty how the he** do you pay for all of this gelitin for the tests lol


Alot of us ( or a few anyway donated money to help .. And heads )


----------



## sethro02

Yea what Bambi said...last year I was out a couple grand, I had donations last year as well but guys on here really steeped up this year and I couldn't have done it without them


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> Yea what Bambi said...last year I was out a couple grand, I had donations last year as well but guys on here really steeped up this year and I couldn't have done it without them
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Plus you forgot to mention that you hit the lotto and still haven't split it with me ... ****z blades !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0nepin

Yea the rage digger is the Obama economy edition (no titanium ferrule ) and the other is top secret at this time but it's name is the justice..


sethro02 said:


> Awwww yeahhhhhhhhh
> It's on for this weekend, shot with the hunlee!!!!!!!!
> Rage digger
> Bone crusher
> Anddddd can't remember name
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Turkeys will die!!! Love this bow pod


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

bambikiller said:


> Plus you forgot to mention that you hit the lotto and still haven't split it with me ... ****z blades !!!!!!!!!!!


I sent you a check! 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

Bow bipod are a must IMHO for turkey hunting.the bow ghille suit is a nice addition .no speed nocks on your axe ?.


sethro02 said:


> Turkeys will die!!! Love this bow pod
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Tttttt


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> Bow bipod are a must IMHO for turkey hunting.the bow ghille suit is a nice addition .no speed nocks on your axe ?.Tttttt


Haven't had to time to go get any, maybe sunday


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

I'm expecting the bone crusher to pass through with out any issues and I think the rage digger will pass through with some rear deplory blades damage ,slight bending .the justice will also pass through but I'm not sure how the rear blades will hold up,my main concern is the bolt I used to retain the rear blades.this is a rough proto type and I have micro taps on the way so I can beef up the retaining bolt ..I think the justice is the perfect white tail head for bows around 70lb ke and over .this head will blow your mind how effective it is on white tails.


----------



## HAPPY DAD

I know the bone crusher but is the rage digger on the left or right in your pic


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Definitely curious what you have brewing for this JUSTICE head Onepin


----------



## Hidden Danger

The left.

Cool bipod Seth.


----------



## 0nepin

Chiro_Archer said:


> Definitely curious what you have brewing for this JUSTICE head Onepin


The rage digger the one on the left and it's a less expensive version than the original.don't get me wrong the justice is bad ass but it's no rage digger either,but it's more ke/mo friendly.I built the rage digger for people that shoot bows like mine and the justice is aimed more for regular 70lb bows or 60lb speed bows.


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Sounds perfect for my setup then 60# monster mr7


----------



## pinski79

sethro02 said:


> I sent you a check!
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


me want some. 7.3mill should do it


----------



## rayzor43

rayzor43 said:


> Typo. Meant Double Bevel. Probably 200 or 250. I'll send you one of those 1 1/4: 3 blades too. It will have to be a 175. Sold out of the 150s. It will be a while before we have more of those.


Just sent a box with some things for your heavy "Elephant" arrow set up. 300gr 3 Blade will be a good comparison to the 300gr Single Bevel 2 Blade for penetration. Also sent a 200gr Double Bevel 2 Blade "We'll make that a Buff Arrow" (ditto on that one)....and one of the new 1 1/4" cut 3 Blade 175s. That will likely will need the stiff spine too.


----------



## rayzor43

I'm not sure if I missed it in your post last year or this year, but what is the Gel you are using? Is it a one time use or can you melt and reuse or what? Where can you buy it?


----------



## sethro02

rayzor43 said:


> Just sent a box with some things for your heavy "Elephant" arrow set up. 300gr 3 Blade will be a good comparison to the 300gr Single Bevel 2 Blade for penetration. Also sent a 200gr Double Bevel 2 Blade "We'll make that a Buff Arrow" (ditto on that one)....and one of the new 1 1/4" cut 3 Blade 175s. That will likely will need the stiff spine too.


Ok great! The gel is Knox gelatin but I double the amount to make it tougher. I mix with HOt water then refrigerate , then remove and heat it until its liquid then put in my container mold, and back in fridge for 24 hours


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

I can seriously throw it in the yard and it will bounce around 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## mikehoyme

hidden danger said:


> Noone has the toxic broadheads in stock. They only have sample packs and they are not coming off of them. I even explained to them the the real deal broadhead test but still no go. I'm still looking though so keep your fingers crossed.


I need to run to my pro shop today, it looks like they are a dealer for them. I will see if they have any.


----------



## Foxtrot92000

Holy shnikies... Just read through all 83 pages in two days.... Umm, wow. Thank you all for doing this. I can't imagine how pricey it gets to have this much fun. I wish I could have seen this thread a couple months ago and donated heads. Lol


--Alex


----------



## 0nepin

It s never to late to donate .


Foxtrot92000 said:


> Holy shnikies... Just read through all 83 pages in two days.... Umm, wow. Thank you all for doing this. I can't imagine how pricey it gets to have this much fun. I wish I could have seen this thread a couple months ago and donated heads. Lol
> 
> 
> --Alex


----------



## Foxtrot92000

What heads are people still wanting to see tested and not donated yet? The only ones I have are vpa 125's unvented and some f-15 fixed


--Alex


----------



## sethro02

Mail call just got a slick trick hybrid , viper trick with a grizztrick 2 bleeder


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Foxtrot92000 said:


> What heads are people still wanting to see tested and not donated yet? The only ones I have are vpa 125's unvented and some f-15 fixed
> 
> 
> --Alex


Already tested those thanks though


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## rayzor43

sethro02 said:


> Ok great! The gel is Knox gelatin but I double the amount to make it tougher. I mix with HOt water then refrigerate , then remove and heat it until its liquid then put in my container mold, and back in fridge for 24 hours
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


I was doing a little digging around on the internet after I asked the recycle question and see it can be melted back down. I would assume with the wood chips and stuff it would have to be pour through a strainer to clean. Is the viscosity when melted such that it could be poured through a strainer or is it too thick?


----------



## Hidden Danger

mikehoyme said:


> I need to run to my pro shop today, it looks like they are a dealer for them. I will see if they have any.


Everyone here says I'm the first to even ask about the toxics. They said they received 'sample packs" but they have been spoken for........shop owners son etc etc etc.....


----------



## bambikiller

hidden danger said:


> Everyone here says I'm the first to even ask about the toxics. They said they received 'sample packs" but they have been spoken for........shop owners son etc etc etc.....


Outside of the AT crowd and a few other websites not too many people know a out them


----------



## opie20wv

sethro02, glad to see the ST stuff arrived and thanks for the update - opie20wv


----------



## mikehoyme

hidden danger said:


> Everyone here says I'm the first to even ask about the toxics. They said they received 'sample packs" but they have been spoken for........shop owners son etc etc etc.....


Same story in central Iowa, nobody knows anything about them.


----------



## sethro02

rayzor43 said:


> I was doing a little digging around on the internet after I asked the recycle question and see it can be melted back down. I would assume with the wood chips and stuff it would have to be pour through a strainer to clean. Is the viscosity when melted such that it could be poured through a strainer or is it too thick?


It sure can, I've found it's a bit of a process and when I tried it , it didn't come out as "tough" as it was previously, could have been me though


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## jonj480

Great thread again Seth. Very interesting to see how all the different BHs react.


----------



## Foxtrot92000

bambikiller said:


> Outside of the AT crowd and a few other websites not too many people know a out them


I'm not even going to bother asking my local "pro shop" about them. They havn't ever even heard of Vaportrail Strings or Vpa Broadheads.... 

Is there a website where these heads are available? That's probably where I would have to get them.


--Alex


----------



## bambikiller

Foxtrot92000 said:


> I'm not even going to bother asking my local "pro shop" about them. They havn't ever even heard of Vaportrail Strings or Vpa Broadheads....
> 
> Is there a website where these heads are available? That's probably where I would have to get them.
> 
> 
> --Alex


Yes if you google toxic bh it comes up .. I don't remember rthe exact name tho


----------



## sethro02

Guys here is why I didn't test heads yesterday, pissed off about this but ill get it fixed as fast as I can


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

I'm confused, was it because you were busy reading that book on the table or was it because your bow derailed while check the draw weight?


sethro02 said:


> Guys here is why I didn't test heads yesterday, pissed off about this but ill get it fixed as fast as I can
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> Guys here is why I didn't test heads yesterday, pissed off about this but ill get it fixed as fast as I can
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


I blame the ****z blades ...


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> I'm confused, was it because you were busy reading that book on the table or was it because your bow derailed while check the draw weight?


You dogging my coloring book?!?!


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Richard what did you do? Lol


----------



## ohiobullseye

What happened?


----------



## sethro02

Pulled it STRAIGHT down to check weight and....whamo. Pretty sure the dude that put my strings on didn't check anything he just gave it back , pretty sure it had cam lean at full draw, was shooting horrible after installation of strings, right tear like a mother #####


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Damn, glad you didn't get hurt in the process man!


----------



## Fortyneck

sethro02 said:


> Guys here is why I didn't test heads yesterday, pissed off about this but ill get it fixed as fast as I can


Dag, never seen the Easter Bunny that PO'd before, he leave you any other special surprises?


----------



## 0nepin

My DNA will be done tomorrow ,I will have breathn set at 29" 70lb for you to use.


sethro02 said:


> Pulled it STRAIGHT down to check weight and....whamo. Pretty sure the dude that put my strings on didn't check anything he just gave it back , pretty sure it had cam lean at full draw, was shooting horrible after installation of strings, right tear like a mother #####
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Norwegian Woods

sethro02 said:


> Guys here is why I didn't test heads yesterday, pissed off about this but ill get it fixed as fast as I can
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints



Bummer!


----------



## 0nepin

you could just use the hunlee for the rest of your test.JK


sethro02 said:


> You dogging my coloring book?!?!
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Make It Happen

I'm surprised you dont install your own strings. Figured you tinkered around a lot with your bow.


----------



## 0nepin

The DNA is heading your way.


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> My DNA will be done tomorrow ,I will have breathn set at 29" 70lb for you to use.


Sweet man can't wait


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Make It Happen said:


> I'm surprised you dont install your own strings. Figured you tinkered around a lot with your bow.


I always have until I got the axe, my homemade press doesn't do well with it, it drives me crazy that I don't have the press I need


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

I've got mail !




Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

300 grain 3 blade
200 grain penetrator
175 11/4" 3 blade


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> 300 grain 3 blade
> 200 grain penetrator
> 175 11/4" 3 blade
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Vpa carnage


----------



## GregBS

Me likey the 175gr...


----------



## 0nepin

Those look evil.now put them on the Jap wet stones so they will be scary sharp!!!!! And kill some gel with them.


sethro02 said:


> I've got mail !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

Sorry to hear about your Axe Seth. Was there any damage to the bow other than the string?


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> Sorry to hear about your Axe Seth. Was there any damage to the bow other than the string?


Not that I can tell


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

Those are very tuff bows ,you should be fine


sethro02 said:


> Not that I can tell
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Not that I can tell
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


That's cool. I have a friend who took his bow to a shop for a tune job , and when they were checking the draw weight the string derailed . Broke a few things and was down for over a month I believe.


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> That's cool. I have a friend who took his bow to a shop for a tune job , and when they were checking the draw weight the string derailed . Broke a few things and was down for over a month I believe.


Dang, this is bad timing too because I started a new job and work late, I'm trying though 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING

Must have built up so much muscle pulling the hunlee that you dont know your own strength jk. 
Sorry to see that. My bow should be back tomorrow with new string. By the way you are killing me cause now i want to have something better built to fling arrows and feel the overwhelming need to modify my rage bh's. 
Love this thread and thank you for your efforts.


----------



## goathollow

The 175 gr unvented 3 blade should fly whisper quiet and hit like a freight train!


----------



## 0nepin

I have been trying to talk Seth in to turkey hunting with the hunlee .he only needs to draw it once for the turkey.maybe even brake out the mongrel on those turkeys with 400gr arrow at over 340fps.well atleast it sounds like fun to me.


ADCTD2SHOOTING said:


> Must have built up so much muscle pulling the hunlee that you dont know your own strength jk.
> Sorry to see that. My bow should be back tomorrow with new string. By the way you are killing me cause now i want to have something better built to fling arrows and feel the overwhelming need to modify my rage bh's.
> Love this thread and thank you for your efforts.


----------



## sethro02

ADCTD2SHOOTING said:


> Must have built up so much muscle pulling the hunlee that you dont know your own strength jk.
> Sorry to see that. My bow should be back tomorrow with new string. By the way you are killing me cause now i want to have something better built to fling arrows and feel the overwhelming need to modify my rage bh's.
> Love this thread and thank you for your efforts.


This may be true, my large shirt now looks like a schmedium on me, lol


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> I have been trying to talk Seth in to turkey hunting with the hunlee .he only needs to draw it once for the turkey.maybe even brake out the mongrel on those turkeys with 400gr arrow at over 340fps.well atleast it sounds like fun to me.


Sounds like fun to me too but I can barely draw it standing up let alone sitting down 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Fortyneck

goathollow said:


> The 175 gr unvented 3 blade should fly whisper quiet and hit like a freight train!


I really like the geometry on the 1-1/8" diameter un-vented 175gr .

The new ones give 1/8" more cut diameter but at a steeper blade angle.

Makes my decision harder to make. I'm still leaning towards the old greenies, any thoughts?


----------



## bambikiller

Fortyneck said:


> I really like the geometry on the 1-1/8" diameter un-vented 175gr .
> 
> The new ones give 1/8" more cut diameter but at a steeper blade angle.
> 
> Makes my decision harder to make. I'm still leaning towards the old greenies, any thoughts?


Well I think you mean the angle is less steep but anywho after having shot the 150 3 blade big cut I see no reason not to use this head for everything ..


----------



## 0nepin

bambikiller said:


> Well I think you mean the angle is less steep but anywho after having shot the 150 3 blade big cut I see no reason not to use this head for everything ..


I won't use them because I fear I will never find my arrow after it passes through whatever unlucky critter I unleash it on.


----------



## bambikiller

0nepin said:


> I won't use them because I fear I will never find my arrow after it passes through whatever unlucky critter I unleash it on.


Ya any of your bows would send it into the next county and of state


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> I won't use them because I fear I will never find my arrow after it passes through whatever unlucky critter I unleash it on.


If I had your setup I'd wait til two deer are side by side and blow through both of them 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

You do have my setup .lol but seriously you would wait for only two? JK


sethro02 said:


> If I had your setup I'd wait til two deer are side by side and blow through both of them
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> If I had your setup I'd wait til two deer are side by side and blow through both of them
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Why limit yourself to two ??? May aswell line up a here and let the hunlee do work


----------



## bambikiller

Herd damn iPhone


----------



## Hidden Danger

bambikiller said:


> Why limit yourself to two ??? May aswell line up a here and let the hunlee do work


a BMD.........bow of mass destruction.

The hunlee should be an optional weapon on most video games..........in my opinion.


----------



## pinski79

Crappy deal on the bow


----------



## trapper.robi

I think we need to get these shot! 

http://ravenbroadheads.com/Home.html


----------



## 0nepin

That's a very interesting head .the rear blade retaining screw appears to be close to the rear of the ferrule,just odd .I think I will buy some just to see how they work.


trapper.robi said:


> I think we need to get these shot!
> 
> http://ravenbroadheads.com/Home.html


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> You do have my setup .lol but seriously you would wait for only two? JK


I meant to say two Texas heart shots in s row , on a windy day, up hills both ways , blindfolded


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Foxtrot92000

sethro02 said:


> I meant to say two Texas heart shots in s row , on a windy day, up hills both ways , blindfolded
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


This thread has gotten me to want to build a Franken bow. Lol. Already decided on a name too. 


--Alex


----------



## sethro02

Long day landscaping but gonna try to test something with the hunlee


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> Long day landscaping but gonna try to test something with the hunlee
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Shoot them all .. If they get dull .. I think you know a guy who can re sharpen them


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Long day landscaping but gonna try to test something with the hunlee
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Awesome.

Worked a 12 hr shift today myself. Good luck.


----------



## bambikiller

hidden danger said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Worked a 12 hr shift today myself. Good luck.


I've been maxed on ot for months ... Last day of the pay period is like a 4 hr day so I don't go over the max


----------



## Hidden Danger

bambikiller said:


> I've been maxed on ot for months ... Last day of the pay period is like a 4 hr day so I don't go over the max


I'm just thankful that I have a job in this economy.


----------



## bambikiller

hidden danger said:


> I'm just thankful that I have a job in this economy.


Ya I could use a day off tho


----------



## deerhuntinsunof

Been on 7 12s for 5 months finally getting a few days off myself

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hidden Danger

Just got my bow back from the shop today as it has been gone for over a month. It's on this evening though.


----------



## Fortyneck

bambikiller said:


> Well I think you mean the angle is less steep but anywho after having shot the 150 3 blade big cut I see no reason not to use this head for everything ..


I probably didn't explain myself clearly, but what I mean is I prefer the geometry of the old, green, unvented 175gr (far right in pic)

I also like the looks of the new black unvented 175gr (next to green) with 1/8" larger cut diameter, but they have a steeper blade angle, when compared to the old ones.

I hope the green ones will continue to be available for those who will give up the 1/8" for a little MA.


----------



## Chiro_Archer

So, just got back from the WI Deer n Turkey Expo, got to check out those Raven BH's, personally I would not want to use them. My reason being they just feel like they are not going to hold up at all, the blades were rattling around quite a bit when they were open and they just felt like they were cheaply manufactured. The rep didn't really seem to know a lot about the broadhead. I asked him about the blades and he started just giving vague answers on their strength like "well if any head hits a rib or hits bone, then the blades are done". I dunno it could just be me, but I would not want to have them in my quiver. Just my opinion though, I did not get much more info on them than any of that lol


----------



## rayzor43

Fortyneck said:


> I probably didn't explain myself clearly, but what I mean is I prefer the geometry of the old, green, unvented 175gr (far right in pic)
> 
> I also like the looks of the new black unvented 175gr (next to green) with 1/8" larger cut diameter, but they have a steeper blade angle, when compared to the old ones.
> 
> I hope the green ones will continue to be available for those who will give up the 1/8" for a little MA.
> 
> View attachment 1641300


1 1/8" 175s arent going anywhere. Even they were shortened an 1/8" or so in a design change last year. The one in that pic is the new version.


----------



## Fortyneck

rayzor43 said:


> 1 1/8" 175s arent going anywhere. Even they were shortened an 1/8" or so in a design change last year. The one in that pic is the new version.


Sweet! Thanks for the response. :thumbs_up


----------



## sethro02

Chiro_Archer said:


> So, just got back from the WI Deer n Turkey Expo, got to check out those Raven BH's, personally I would not want to use them. My reason being they just feel like they are not going to hold up at all, the blades were rattling around quite a bit when they were open and they just felt like they were cheaply manufactured. The rep didn't really seem to know a lot about the broadhead. I asked him about the blades and he started just giving vague answers on their strength like "well if any head hits a rib or hits bone, then the blades are done". I dunno it could just be me, but I would not want to have them in my quiver. Just my opinion though, I did not get much more info on them than any of that lol


Thanks for sharing man, and no it doesn't sound like he knows a lot 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Bow has been dropped off for string work FYI. Also I should be getting onepins custom pse DNA with breathn strings and it will be set at 75lbs, ill shoot the frankenheads with that. I had some technical difficulties the other night!


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Umm well, ill post some updates later , on lunch now so not much time, if you have sent me heads that you need back maybe you can pm me since my inbox got wiped out. I don't think I'm sending any back but I know I still have to test some slick trick hybrids and some more vpa's for ray, and also some frankenheads as well


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Fortyneck

:confused3:


----------



## sethro02

Me too. Not for sure how I want to go about things right now


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

Glad your back bro.


sethro02 said:


> Me too. Not for sure how I want to go about things right now
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Same here, cheers!


----------



## 0nepin

Word is that's 0nepin's DNA has showed up at Sethro house.set at 29" 72lb but with out a peep.


----------



## Fortyneck

0nepin said:


> Word is that's 0nepin's DNA has showed up at Sethro house.set at 29" 72lb but with out a peep.


It's cool, he probably has some left over from Easter :dancing:


----------



## Chiro_Archer

:clap: I see what you did there


----------



## sethro02

Magnus sent me 125 grain killer bee and buzz cut 100 grain, ill test these with the others... Thanks Mike!


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

Welcome back...........:cheers:


----------



## gasman8

I'm not sure I want to reply to any thread posted by a banned writter like sethro any more!:shade:


----------



## Rupypug

Can anyone tell me what page the Slick Trick test was on and did they test the Thunderhead Edge or Razor?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gasman8

Rupypug said:


> Can anyone tell me what page the Slick Trick test was on and did they test the Thunderhead Edge or Razor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


This is funny.....don't take the bait Sethro....slick trick question right away...woooooo!


----------



## missionperk

Dunno about the thunderheads but st were tested last year and he still has a st frankenhead to test.


----------



## Rupypug

gasman8 said:


> This is funny.....don't take the bait Sethro....slick trick question right away...woooooo!


Actually I am deciding between the two thank you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sethro02

Rupypug said:


> Can anyone tell me what page the Slick Trick test was on and did they test the Thunderhead Edge or Razor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Edge tested this year, razor tested last year, d6 razor tested this year, not sure on page when I get time ill look


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Last years test
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AgJEvQwzfDRZdGxzdC15R0JIZDJGQ1J4bVpGV1pTWHc


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Rupypug

sethro02 said:


> Edge tested this year, razor tested last year, d6 razor tested this year, not sure on page when I get time ill look
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


I will look through it. I just thought if someone knew off the top of there head it would be easier.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Smoknnca

Seth, I am going to attempt one last time to get the toxic broadhead. As of now it has only been a lot of marketing hype with no actual bh delivered to non-distributors. However I will try once more as I would milked to see how this performs on the end of a VAP


----------



## Rupypug

I found what I needed. I am sticking with the Slick Trick.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deerhuntinsunof

I'm looking forward to the viper trick with the grizz trick blades in it should be a super trick

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bambikiller

Lookin forward to the vpas


----------



## Gideon007

bambikiller said:


> Lookin forward to the vpas


 Same here. VPA for the win.


----------



## Ten_Ring

havent been able to go through all the pages, but have you had the chance to test test the muzzy trocar? I know it hasnt been up for sale yet, but wasnt sure if you got your hands on them yet. thanks.


----------



## 0nepin

I'm looking forward to the hypodermic VS nuke VS raging ulmer VS bone crusher.my $$$ is on the raging ulmer.


----------



## sethro02

Ten_Ring said:


> havent been able to go through all the pages, but have you had the chance to test test the muzzy trocar? I know it hasnt been up for sale yet, but wasnt sure if you got your hands on them yet. thanks.


Nope haven't tested it


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> I'm looking forward to the hypodermic VS nuke VS raging ulmer VS bone crusher.my $$$ is on the raging ulmer.


You think raging Ulmer will do better than 1.5" bone crusher?


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

From what I have seen With it and the blade angel yeah


sethro02 said:


> You think raging Ulmer will do better than 1.5" bone crusher?
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

Smoknnca said:


> Seth, I am going to attempt one last time to get the toxic broadhead. As of now it has only been a lot of marketing hype with no actual bh delivered to non-distributors. However I will try once more as I would milked to see how this performs on the end of a VAP


I gave up on getting a pack of the toxics. They apparently do not exist or they just made few of them........:dontknow:


----------



## sethro02

Yea hope you can get a toxic but I think their is an issue going on with them


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

0nepin said:


> I'm looking forward to the hypodermic VS nuke VS raging ulmer VS bone crusher.my $$$ is on the raging ulmer.


Definitely interested to see the outcome of this battle royale!


----------



## 0nepin

Chiro_Archer said:


> Definitely interested to see the outcome of this battle royale!


they will be sent down range via a brand new 29" 72LB DNA thats BREATHN FIRE !!!!!!!!!! .I dont know what arrows seth is going to use for the frankem heads.Im sending some fmj 300 DG.466gr and 530gr without a broadhead or vap 300 at 296gr with fire nock outserts and no broadhead.


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Dang Onepin! Either or, there is going to be some serious outcomes for these tests with those kind of numbers, I would be curious to see the same head on the 530g vs the vap 300, just to see the difference, I have a pretty good idea which one would win, but I think it would be neat to see the difference between the 2


----------



## Ten_Ring

Have you tested the crimson talon xt?


----------



## sethro02

Ten_Ring said:


> Have you tested the crimson talon xt?


No


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Chiro_Archer said:


> Dang Onepin! Either or, there is going to be some serious outcomes for these tests with those kind of numbers, I would be curious to see the same head on the 530g vs the vap 300, just to see the difference, I have a pretty good idea which one would win, but I think it would be neat to see the difference between the 2


Ill try to mix it up if arrows hold together


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

My string was put back on my bow but I still need to get it and check tuning, hopefully a Sunday night test. I got onepins evo in the mail so ill be testing with it as well


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

I would also like to see the same head tested with a Vap 300 at 396gr VS the fmj at 630gr from the DNA .I'm putting my $$$ on the 396gr vap.As you can see I'm not a heavy arrow guy.give me a 400-450gr arrow 330-360fps with a big cutting rear deploy mech and I'm a very happy guy.


Chiro_Archer said:


> Dang Onepin! Either or, there is going to be some serious outcomes for these tests with those kind of numbers, I would be curious to see the same head on the 530g vs the vap 300, just to see the difference, I have a pretty good idea which one would win, but I think it would be neat to see the difference between the 2


----------



## 0nepin

DNA not evo lol.post a few pic of the DNA with it badass set of green and red strings when you can.


sethro02 said:


> My string was put back on my bow but I still need to get it and check tuning, hopefully a Sunday night test. I got onepins evo in the mail so ill be testing with it as well
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

0nepin said:


> I would also like to see the same tested with a Vap 300 at 396gr VS the fmj at 630gr from the DNA .I'm putting my $$$ on the 396gr vap.


Just because I like to bet..........I've got 5.00 on the FMJ.............:darkbeer:


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> DNA not evo lol.post a few pic of the DNA with it badass set of green and red strings when you can.


Tapatalk not letting me upload right now


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> Just because I like to bet..........I've got 5.00 on the FMJ.............:darkbeer:


Yep fmj, especially seeing what the hunlee did with the elephant arrow. Vap is slimmer which will help in this test but ill take fmj, ill bet $5


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

The 300gr vpa on the 530gr fmj DG with brass insert should interesting !!!!! 830gr of pain.


----------



## Chiro_Archer

I'll put a big whopping one dollar bill on the full metal jacket lol


----------



## 0nepin

I will take both your bets.I think the vaps will excel through the plywood better .I haven't seen anybody do a durability test with the fire nock outserts on a vaps yet .this will be helpful for alot of people.


sethro02 said:


> Yep fmj, especially seeing what the hunlee did with the elephant arrow. Vap is slimmer which will help in this test but ill take fmj, ill bet $5
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

Vap will win


----------



## sethro02

Honestly both will do awesome


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

They are both going to passthrough the contraption even with the DNA .its going to be tough to see witch one wins.deepest hole in the exterior brick ?JK


sethro02 said:


> Honestly both will do awesome
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> They are both going to passthrough the contraption even with the DNA .its going to be tough to see witch one wins.deepest hole in the exterior brick ?


Haha, closest to drywall


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

Going to be interesting to say the least.


----------



## 0nepin

hidden danger said:


> Going to be interesting to say the least.


Yeah I will send you and Sethro my paypal account so y'all pay up after the vap blows through the exterior wall.JK


----------



## 0nepin

Seth when your done with your normal test try a hard quartering shot with the vap with the firenock outsert on it.it would be very educational to see if the firenock outsert reinforce the arrow like I think it does.


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> Seth when your done with your normal test try a hard quartering shot with the vap with the firenock outsert on it.it would be very educational to see if the firenock outsert reinforce the arrow like I think it does.


Ok I will


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Someone is sending a hypo 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Nice!!


----------



## Hidden Danger

Oh yeeaaahhh.


----------



## 0nepin

sethro02 said:


> Someone is sending a hypo
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Bonehead bowhunting is where I order my hypodermic.the day after I order them they sent me a email stating they were on backorder.jackwagen


----------



## Hidden Danger

Oh nooooooooo.


----------



## rayzor43

0nepin said:


> Seth when your done with your normal test try a hard quartering shot with the vap with the firenock outsert on it.it would be very educational to see if the firenock outsert reinforce the arrow like I think it does.


For the ultimate tough arrow set one of the models with a half in half outsert and then foot the arrow over the joint. I just got the new small diameter Pile Drivers with the half in half outs. I've been thinking of custom turning some footers with the ID a thou or two over the OD of the shaft and half in half outs and have the OD be about the same diameter of the base of the broadhead. For the ultimate Elephant set up...get the Small diamter PileDriver 450s put in lead shoot behind the half in half outs and then put one of our 250gr double bevel or 300 gr single bevel 2 blades out front. It would probably be 1000gr but it would penetrate like there's no tomorrow. What length shafts are you shooting Seth?


----------



## rayzor43

Should read for the Ultimate Arrow Set Up use one of the....


----------



## bhutso

Hypodermic is in the mail should be too your door Monday/Tuesday


----------



## bhutso

0nepin said:


> Bonehead bowhunting is where I order my hypodermic.the day after I order them they sent me a email stating they were on backorder.jackwagen


Onepin, ordered mine from Lancaster got them in like 3 business days


----------



## sethro02

rayzor43 said:


> For the ultimate tough arrow set one of the models with a half in half outsert and then foot the arrow over the joint. I just got the new small diameter Pile Drivers with the half in half outs. I've been thinking of custom turning some footers with the ID a thou or two over the OD of the shaft and half in half outs and have the OD be about the same diameter of the base of the broadhead. For the ultimate Elephant set up...get the Small diamter PileDriver 450s put in lead shoot behind the half in half outs and then put one of our 250gr double bevel or 300 gr single bevel 2 blades out front. It would probably be 1000gr but it would penetrate like there's no tomorrow. What length shafts are you shooting Seth?


That sounds badddd, I shoot 28" shaft. By the way I got your heads, ill be testing them but need to pick my bow up at shop and get peep installed in onepins bow. Everybody is being patient so thanks, I'm picking bow up Sunday and hope it's tuned


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

bhutso said:


> Hypodermic is in the mail should be too your door Monday/Tuesday


Saweeeeeet ill be sure to return it


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Onepins DNA set at 72 lbs, all the heavier broadheads will be tested with this


















Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

GEEEEZ man that sounds like the ultimate big game arrow !!!!!!!


rayzor43 said:


> For the ultimate tough arrow set one of the models with a half in half outsert and then foot the arrow over the joint. I just got the new small diameter Pile Drivers with the half in half outs. I've been thinking of custom turning some footers with the ID a thou or two over the OD of the shaft and half in half outs and have the OD be about the same diameter of the base of the broadhead. For the ultimate Elephant set up...get the Small diamter PileDriver 450s put in lead shoot behind the half in half outs and then put one of our 250gr double bevel or 300 gr single bevel 2 blades out front. It would probably be 1000gr but it would penetrate like there's no tomorrow. What length shafts are you shooting Seth?


----------



## 0nepin

Man that's a sweet bow .


sethro02 said:


> Onepins DNA set at 72 lbs, all the heavier broadheads will be tested with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Yea ill get back to you in a couple years. Jk, that firenock looks kinda stout, curious to see how it holds up, hopefully it fails so I don't owe you $5


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## rayzor43

I didn't realize they didn't make anything stouter than 350 spine but cutting them to 28" will strengthen the spine a little. I bought a couple dozen shafts and have only cut half of them. I make something up and send it to you just for fun. May take a while to get it all done since I'll have to make up the footers.


----------



## sethro02

Nice. I can send it back too


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

Onepin , what's the numbers on the DNA? 

Sweet rig.


----------



## 0nepin

29" 72lb 361gr arrow at 346fps .95.9lb ke .


hidden danger said:


> Onepin , what's the numbers on the DNA?
> 
> Sweet rig.


----------



## 0nepin

Through flesh I would never bet against the the fmj but through plywood/bone I will take the vap.have you put the 300gr vpa on the 530gr fmj dangerous game yet? Let's see the official weight when you can.


sethro02 said:


> Yea ill get back to you in a couple years. Jk, that firenock looks kinda stout, curious to see how it holds up, hopefully it fails so I don't owe you $5
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

0nepin said:


> 29" 72lb 361gr arrow at 346fps .95.9lb ke .


That's cool. 72 should be smooth as butter compared to 80+


----------



## Jkling12

Awesome tests!!


----------



## sethro02

Getting peep installed today on your DNA onepin. And hopefully picking up my bow and it's tuned....maybe, or il be pissed 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

1/4" g5 .Thanks bro.


sethro02 said:


> Getting peep installed today on your DNA onepin. And hopefully picking up my bow and it's tuned....maybe, or il be pissed
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

The hypodermic has arrived!!!!


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> The hypodermic has arrived!!!!
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Awesome...........so they do exist.


----------



## missionperk

Wee!!!!


----------



## Sivart

unpatiently waiting


----------



## sethro02

Sorry guys, I got my bow back and fixed Sunday so hopefully I can shoot all these heads I have piled up soon. Landscaping is a ***** this time of the year, 12 hour days doesn't leave time for family let alone bh testing, bare with me


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> The hypodermic has arrived!!!!
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


What's the hypodermic


----------



## wy_will

Rage Hypodermic!!!


----------



## bhutso

Sweet


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Sorry guys, I got my bow back and fixed Sunday so hopefully I can shoot all these heads I have piled up soon. Landscaping is a ***** this time of the year, 12 hour days doesn't leave time for family let alone bh testing, bare with me
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


I feel you man.


----------



## sethro02

bambikiller said:


> What's the hypodermic


I think it's a surgeon tool


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

It's the most anticipated bh of all mankind!!


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## iceman14

I converted to rage just because of them. Hopefully i can test it on a turkey saturday.


----------



## sethro02

Here it is the 2013 rage deer wounder , crap I mean hypodermic










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## bambikiller

sethro02 said:


> Here it is the 2013 rage deer wounder , crap I mean hypodermic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


Bahahaha .. Blades straight across my money's on the ulmer for sure


----------



## 0nepin

I hope I have enuff Bow for that blade angle.Jk


----------



## wy_will

Without that blade angle, they would not be able to achieve a 2" cutting surface. The ulmer is only 1.5" Big difference. That is unless you are referring to the raging ulmer. If a person's only concern is penetration, then they should just stick with field points and see how well that works for them. I don't understand the big deal with complete pass through anyways. If an arrow goes clean through and burries in the dirt, then there was energy not used to cause damage on the animals internals. I understand that it makes tracking easier, but if the arrow expelled all of its energy in the animal you might not need to track it.

Just food for thought I guess. Same reason people don't use solid bullets for hunting, they retain too much energy.


So a arrow that punches through an animal easier, also does less damage. It is a double edged sword.


----------



## Foxtrot92000

wy_will said:


> Without that blade angle, they would not be able to achieve a 2" cutting surface. The ulmer is only 1.5" Big difference. That is unless you are referring to the raging ulmer. If a person's only concern is penetration, then they should just stick with field points and see how well that works for them. I don't understand the big deal with complete pass through anyways. If an arrow goes clean through and burries in the dirt, then there was energy not used to cause damage on the animals internals. I understand that it makes tracking easier, but if the arrow expelled all of its energy in the animal you might not need to track it.
> 
> Just food for thought I guess. Same reason people don't use solid bullets for hunting, they retain too much energy.
> 
> 
> So a arrow that punches through an animal easier, also does less damage. It is a double edged sword.


But an arrow that doesn't punch far enough sometimes may not reach vitals...

The key is to find the balance between cutting surface, durability, dependability, and penetration that makes each individual shooter feel most comfortable. I shoot fixed blades despite the smaller cut because I feel they will give me a better chance if I make the mistake of hitting bone and get a better blood trail. I just don't feel comfortable using a broadhead that's made of thin, disposable metal that doesn't survive a shot through bone or solid materials. Yes, it may have a larger cutting diameter, and the blades may be thinner to provide less drag through tissue, but I'd rather have a head built tough that will keep its integrity throughout the animal.

Just my honest opinion.


--Alex


----------



## bhutso

In the shoulder this broadhead might be a problem, put it in the boiler room and it will be devastating I think. Can't wait to see the tests


----------



## General RE LEE

Im not really sure what this Rage will be able to do that any of the other Rages don't already accomplish. I'm interested in seeing the results as well.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof

Except the chisle tips an extremes possably all other rage heads are a joke in my apinion. Can't wait to see what this head does with the metal ferral

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wy_will

I am also curious about how well it stacks up against the chisel tip.


----------



## Hidden Danger

wy_will said:


> Without that blade angle, they would not be able to achieve a 2" cutting surface. The ulmer is only 1.5" Big difference. That is unless you are referring to the raging ulmer. If a person's only concern is penetration, then they should just stick with field points and see how well that works for them. I don't understand the big deal with complete pass through anyways. If an arrow goes clean through and burries in the dirt, then there was energy not used to cause damage on the animals internals. I understand that it makes tracking easier, but if the arrow expelled all of its energy in the animal you might not need to track it.
> 
> Just food for thought I guess. Same reason people don't use solid bullets for hunting, they retain too much energy.
> 
> 
> So a arrow that punches through an animal easier, also does less damage. It is a double edged sword.


I don't agree. I want 2 inches going in , 2 inches coming out and having to pull my arrow out of the dirt. 
You cannot compare shooting a deer with a bullet and shooting one with an arrow. They kill differently and solid bullets do not expand.


----------



## bhutso

hidden danger said:


> I don't agree. I want 2 inches going in , 2 inches coming out and having to pull my arrow out of the dirt.
> You cannot compare shooting a deer with a bullet and shooting one with an arrow. They kill differently and solid bullets do not expand.


X2 I want the bigger cut but I shoot a setup that can handle it, in the event that you don't get a pass through I want the biggest cut possible on the entrance. You can debate fixed or mechanical all day. Too each there own but for me I don't trust the flight of mechanicals and yes I tune my bow, I actually keep fixed blades around so I can broadhead tune it, but I live in Missouri....we have wind and I don't care how well your bow is tuned wind will affect a fixed blade way more than a mechanical.


----------



## Norwegian Woods

sethro02 said:


> Here it is the 2013 rage deer wounder , crap I mean hypodermic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints



Considering that people complain about the blade angle on the Slick Trick blades, then the Hypodermic is in a totally different league:wink:
I am not worried with my set up, but I wonder how it will perform if the scapula is hit with less ke/momentum set ups.

It will be very interesting to see you test them *sethro*.
When will that happen?


----------



## sethro02

wy_will said:


> Without that blade angle, they would not be able to achieve a 2" cutting surface. The ulmer is only 1.5" Big difference. That is unless you are referring to the raging ulmer. If a person's only concern is penetration, then they should just stick with field points and see how well that works for them. I don't understand the big deal with complete pass through anyways. If an arrow goes clean through and burries in the dirt, then there was energy not used to cause damage on the animals internals. I understand that it makes tracking easier, but if the arrow expelled all of its energy in the animal you might not need to track it.
> 
> Just food for thought I guess. Same reason people don't use solid bullets for hunting, they retain too much energy.
> 
> 
> So a arrow that punches through an animal easier, also does less damage. It is a double edged sword.


Is this a serious post? Don't need a passthrough? That's the first time on here I've ever heard that, why wouldn't you want the most penetration. I don't look at a passthrough into dirt as lost energy, that's plain wrong.


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Norwegian Woods said:


> Considering that people complain about the blade angle on the Slick Trick blades, then the Hypodermic is in a totally different league:wink:
> I am not worried with my set up, but I wonder how it will perform if the scapula is hit with less ke/momentum set ups.
> 
> It will be very interesting to see you test them *sethro*.
> When will that happen?


The hypo really doesn't have a blade angle, it's almost straight across, the st's have more blade angle, I'm looking at them like a roof in a house, the "roof" which are the blades wouldn't be that steep of a roof to get on and do shingles! IMO 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

I think they should be required to put on there packages" not for low poundage / low ke/mo setups"

Making gel now so hopefully next couple of days


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

We've got several to test
Hypo
Slick trick hybrid
Magnus killer b's
A few Vpa heads


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## goathollow

wy_will said:


> Without that blade angle, they would not be able to achieve a 2" cutting surface. The ulmer is only 1.5" Big difference. That is unless you are referring to the raging ulmer. If a person's only concern is penetration, then they should just stick with field points and see how well that works for them. I don't understand the big deal with complete pass through anyways. If an arrow goes clean through and burries in the dirt, then there was energy not used to cause damage on the animals internals. I understand that it makes tracking easier, but if the arrow expelled all of its energy in the animal you might not need to track it.
> 
> Just food for thought I guess. Same reason people don't use solid bullets for hunting, they retain too much energy.
> 
> So a arrow that punches through an animal easier, also does less damage. It is a double edged sword.


Sorry to be so critical of a fellow hunter but this is wrong on a couple of levels. I wouldn't normally fuss about someone opinion but what you are saying is factually incorrect. If a newbie reads this and believes it they will make decisions based on flawed information.

1.) An broadhead/arrows kills from hemoraging caused by a razor sharp cut through the vitals. Arrows don't carry enough energy to kill from shock. Bullets, on the otherhand, kill from shock caused by the sudden release of energy from the bullet. That is why bullets are designed to mushroom and thereby release their energy. How an arrow kills and how a bullet kills are completely different and shouldn't be compared.

2.) There is an old school of thought that an arrow that doesn't pass through will stay inside the animal and continue to do damage as it wallers around as the animal runs. That theory may have some merit. However, it is based on fixed blade broadheads. Most (note I say most, not all) mechanicals will fold back closed (partially at least) inside the animal as the arrow withdraws (natural tendency especially if the animal is running through tall grass or brush). In fact, the arrow may very well be pulled completely out of the animal. Thereby mitigating the foodprocessor theory. So, based on this, it stands to reason, that if I was to shoot mechanicals (now its just my opinion), pass throughs would be even more important than with fixed blades.


----------



## KMD

wy_will said:


> If an arrow goes clean through and burries in the dirt, then there was energy not used to cause damage on the animals internals. I understand that it makes tracking easier, but if the arrow expelled all of its energy in the animal you might not need to track it.
> 
> Just food for thought I guess. Same reason people don't use solid bullets for hunting, they retain too much energy.
> 
> 
> So a arrow that punches through an animal easier, also does less damage. It is a double edged sword.


Apple & oranges.
Unlike a bullet, the retained energy of an arrow doesn't kill the animal, the broadhead blades cause hemmhorage. The amount of 'energy' an animal feels at impact is greatly minimized, as the broadhead is designed to cut cleanly and penetrate to the vitals. How much energy the arrow retains as it's cutting affects overall penetration, but that energy does not transfer' any extra cutting ability to the blades themselves. They either cut, or they don't...

Its a good idea to consider energy when pairing up your BHs to your bow, but the retainen enegry can never improve upon the cutting diameter of the BH itself. 1.5" blades make a 1.5" cut, increased energy won't make a 1.5" BH make a 2" cut, can't happen! However, more energy does allow the BH to cut for a longer distance through an animal. And that's good insurance to have, certainly not 'wasted', as some might think about bullet pass thrus...


----------



## Foxtrot92000

Since I helped high-jack this thread I shall try and return it to Sethro. 

Onto the testing! Lol.


--Alex


----------



## bhutso

bhutso said:


> X2 I want the bigger cut but I shoot a setup that can handle it, in the event that you don't get a pass through I want the biggest cut possible on the entrance. You can debate fixed or mechanical all day. Too each there own but for me I don't trust the flight of mechanicals and yes I tune my bow, I actually keep fixed blades around so I can broadhead tune it, but I live in Missouri....we have wind and I don't care how well your bow is tuned wind will affect a fixed blade way more than a mechanical.





sethro02 said:


> The hypo really doesn't have a blade angle, it's almost straight across, the st's have more blade angle, I'm looking at them like a roof in a house, the "roof" which are the blades wouldn't be that steep of a roof to get on and do shingles! IMO
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


If my roof looked like that hanging Xmas lights would be a lot less stressful. I did put extreme blades on one, the collars won't work so I used a rubber band on the front. It's got a big in flight profile but the blade angle is a lot better. Just incase you have some extra blades lying around and feel like tinkering a little


----------



## goathollow

Foxtrot92000 said:


> Since I helped high-jack this thread I shall try and return it to Sethro.
> 
> Onto the testing! Lol.
> 
> 
> --Alex


No problem...we're just killin time while the "Test Master" gets his bow put back together, spends a little time working and taking care of the family! Won't be long now!


----------



## wy_will

KMD said:


> Apple & oranges.
> Unlike a bullet, the retained energy of an arrow doesn't kill the animal, the broadhead blades cause hemmhorage. The amount of 'energy' an animal feels at impact is greatly minimized, as the broadhead is designed to cut cleanly and penetrate to the vitals. How much energy the arrow retains as it's cutting affects overall penetration, but that energy does not transfer' any extra cutting ability to the blades themselves. They either cut, or they don't...
> 
> Its a good idea to consider energy when pairing up your BHs to your bow, but the retainen enegry can never improve upon the cutting diameter of the BH itself. 1.5" blades make a 1.5" cut, increased energy won't make a 1.5" BH make a 2" cut, can't happen! However, more energy does allow the BH to cut for a longer distance through an animal. And that's good insurance to have, certainly not 'wasted', as some might think about bullet pass thrus...


I never stated that increased will make a cut larger if you have more energy. I stated that if you have a lot of penetration left over, you might want to think about a broadhead with a larger cutting diameter to be able to take advantage of this unused energy. 

Yes I agree that bullets mushroom on impact, mechanical broadheads also expand on impact. It's the same theory. 

I will be interested to see the test. I agree that a hypo won't have as much penetration as others, but that is only one part of the mixture. Penetration isn't everything. I agree that the most penetration in an animal is the best, but it's not everything. 

Not trying to start a war here. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## bhutso

wy_will said:


> I never stated that increased will make a cut larger if you have more energy. I stated that if you have a lot of penetration left over, you might want to think about a broadhead with a larger cutting diameter to be able to take advantage of this unused energy.
> 
> Yes I agree that bullets mushroom on impact, mechanical broadheads also expand on impact. It's the same theory.
> 
> I will be interested to see the test. I agree that a hypo won't have as much penetration as others, but that is only one part of the mixture. Penetration isn't everything. I agree that the most penetration in an animal is the best, but it's not everything.
> 
> Not trying to start a war here. Just thinking out loud.


May have miss stood your first post, this makes more sense, but for me it's not about if I wasted energy it's about having a little overkill incase it's needed on a less than perfect shot. I am a mechanical guy, for me being able to hit a quarter at 30-40 yards is important (overkill again) but the most important thing is can I under pressure put the arrow where it needs to be every time. Then I want a balance of big cut for a good blood trail and penittration for the possibility of a less than perfect hit. All I'm asking for is a 2" cut that has blades that won't break a ferrule that won't mushroom and penitrates like a 1inch cut fixed blade.is this toon much to ask?? Lol


----------



## iceman14

You should try one of these.


----------



## wy_will

I agree completely. I am a little overkill on everything I do. It's nice to have a little extra, just in case you need it. I am a mechanical guy also. I would love a durable ferule on a mech. I am not too concerned with the blades being extremely durable, I can replace them. I mainly choose mechanicals because the wind is a killer here in WY and anything I can do to combat the wind and still be deadly is worth looking in to.

I am suprised that are only making the hypo in a 100 grain. I thought there should be a 125 drain also. I know some guys prefer a 125 grain for more FOC.


----------



## wy_will

The toxic BH is a neat design, but not legal in my state. If they would make a 1" cutting diameter BH, I might be interested.


----------



## iceman14

Why isnt it legal?


----------



## bhutso

I think some states have a minimum on cut diameter


----------



## chaded

Some states have a rule that has to do with the cutting surface being on the same plane.


----------



## wy_will

The broadhead must have at least a 1" diameter.


----------



## 0nepin

OVERKILL is way underrated !!!!!


wy_will said:


> I agree completely. I am a little overkill on everything I do. It's nice to have a little extra, just in case you need it. I am a mechanical guy also. I would love a durable ferule on a mech. I am not too concerned with the blades being extremely durable, I can replace them. I mainly choose mechanicals because the wind is a killer here in WY and anything I can do to combat the wind and still be deadly is worth looking in to.
> 
> I am suprised that are only making the hypo in a 100 grain. I thought there should be a 125 drain also. I know some guys prefer a 125 grain for more FOC.


----------



## sethro02

Wow this thread picked up a little. Gel should be cured so the next couple days ill get to testing, as for me ill take overkill everyday of the week and twice on Sunday , and since I've list a 160" class buck a few years ago due to under kill , ill stand by my word.


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## goathollow

wy_will said:


> I never stated that increased will make a cut larger if you have more energy. I stated that if you have a lot of penetration left over, you might want to think about a broadhead with a larger cutting diameter to be able to take advantage of this unused energy.
> 
> Yes I agree that bullets mushroom on impact, mechanical broadheads also expand on impact. It's the same theory.
> 
> I will be interested to see the test. I agree that a hypo won't have as much penetration as others, but that is only one part of the mixture. Penetration isn't everything. I agree that the most penetration in an animal is the best, but it's not everything.
> 
> Not trying to start a war here. Just thinking out loud.


I stand corrected as well. I misunderstood your original post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

It's better to have overkill and not need it , then to need overkill and not have it.....................Creech 2013.


----------



## Norwegian Woods

sethro02 said:


> Wow this thread picked up a little. Gel should be cured so the next couple days ill get to testing, as for me ill take overkill everyday of the week and twice on Sunday , and since I've list a 160" class buck a few years ago due to under kill , ill stand by my word.
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


I think the arrival of the Hypodermic woke up many people 

At least it is by far the broad head I have been looking forward for you to test the most.
Together with the all steel 2" Ulmer Edge when it comes.


----------



## Kris87

Norwegian Woods said:


> Together with the all steel 2" Ulmer Edge when it comes.


Thats the one I'm waiting for.


----------



## HAPPY DAD

Is it true they are making the 125 grain ulmer in a 2" cut this year?


----------



## bhutso

HAPPY DAD said:


> Is it true they are making the 125 grain ulmer in a 2" cut this year?


That's the word, haven't seen anything from trophy taker about it but if they do I will have to rebuild my arrows (take out the 50 grain weights and put in some 20 grain ones) cuz I don't think the 2" will be in 100 grain and I used the regular ulmer last year and I really liked it. Just didn't care for the 1.5" cut. The blood trails just not as good as I had hoped. An all steel 2" ulmer may be the perfect head or at least as close as possible. Some will still have an issue with the pivoting blades but I got a full cut all the way through 2 deer don't think it's an issue. Love that the blades lock so they don't close up like the gators do but I do wish they were easier to unlock


----------



## wy_will

You can go with a raging ulmer and then you will have 2" blades on an ulmer ferule.


----------



## bhutso

True, I have some made up, the steel ferrule interests me though and I hate how weak rage blades are


----------



## HAPPY DAD

bhutso said:


> That's the word, haven't seen anything from trophy taker about it but if they do I will have to rebuild my arrows (take out the 50 grain weights and put in some 20 grain ones) cuz I don't think the 2" will be in 100 grain and I used the regular ulmer last year and I really liked it. Just didn't care for the 1.5" cut. The blood trails just not as good as I had hoped. An all steel 2" ulmer may be the perfect head or at least as close as possible. Some will still have an issue with the pivoting blades but I got a full cut all the way through 2 deer don't think it's an issue. Love that the blades lock so they don't close up like the gators do but I do wish they were easier to unlock



I sent trophy taker an email asking if this is true, and have had no reply. Its been 6-8 weeks minimum


----------



## crazy4bucks

HAPPY DAD said:


> Is it true they are making the 125 grain ulmer in a 2" cut this year?


125's are out but are only 1.5" cut still.


----------



## bhutso

It's not uncommon to not get a reply from some of the companies. My fingers are crossed that its true though. I'm a broadhead junky. I love this thread. I currently have muzzy 3 blades qad exodus Swacker ulmers raging ulmers killzone rage extreme hypodermic and rocket sidewinders. Some I've killed with some I haven't. In my own testing believe it or not the best mechanical out of that group as far as durability and penittration is the sidewinder. It out penitrates everything I have except the muzzy and qad. And took three shots through a 1/2 inch piece of particle board to bend one blade. I have seen nothing bad about them except the old model had brittle blades, the .36 blades are really stout and everyone says you get a full entry hole with them. May be trying them this year along with the hypo. Only complaint is the little ass screws for changing blades. It's a huge pain. If I trusted a fixed blade in the wind it would be the qad for sure. That thing is a tank!!! But besides the flight worries if you have ever shot an insanity, the way the riser is made makes it hard to keep part of your hand away from the Shelby. I've hit my finger with the fletvhings when shooting field points before.. I changed my grip to fix it but I'm shared to death of slipping up and slicing a finger off


----------



## sethro02

HAPPY DAD said:


> I sent trophy taker an email asking if this is true, and have had no reply. Its been 6-8 weeks minimum


Ill call Dan and see what's up


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Testing hypo now


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

448 grain fmj with hypo


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

Looks mean.


----------



## 0nepin

I bet it does not get a passthrough .well that depends on witch bow you use.


----------



## 0nepin

Witch bow are you using?The hypodermic will fear the raging ulmer.


----------



## sethro02

Rage hypodermic test results

Penetration- 11
Durability- 3 (both blades bent)
Dependability- 5
Carnage-26.3
Total score- 45.3










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Standard set up, my axe and 448 grain fmj


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

About what I thought.


sethro02 said:


> Rage hypodermic test results
> 
> Penetration- 11
> Durability- 3 (both blades bent)
> Dependability- 5
> Carnage-26.3
> Total score- 45.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Tapatalk not letting me upload pics


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Hypo gel entrance










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Hypo gel exit










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Hypo entrance










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Hypo exit










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Hypo aftermath










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

Seth what do you think of the ferrule?


----------



## trial153

Pretty good considering the angle a of the blades...I honestly didn't expect it to do that well.


Sent from The People's Republic of New York.


----------



## wy_will

The ferrule looks tough! If it was only 1.5" cutting diameter, it might of turned out in better shape. The blades have no strength at the ends.


----------



## TimmyZ7

Nice! Seth, with the aluminum rage ferrules once the blades fully deployed and impacted the ferrule they would dent it. Did you notice any denting from the blades in the steel ferrule?


----------



## sethro02

TimmyZ7 said:


> Nice! Seth, with the aluminum rage ferrules once the blades fully deployed and impacted the ferrule they would dent it. Did you notice any denting from the blades in the steel ferrule?


No dents, just nicks, It had sparks at impact.


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## trial153

Not a redeploy fan but I think that hypo with a bit of the blade cut back might be a winner.


Sent from The People's Republic of New York.


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> Seth what do you think of the ferrule?


The ferrule is fine. It seems tough. Their is so much blade surface while in flight it'd be nice if the ferrule was a little longer and wider. When mounted in fmj the ferrule isn't bigger than the shaft so that could have hindered it a bit


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## TimmyZ7

Thanks bro. I just tore into some extremely thick bush, lol. Briars and standing water in a river bottom that I have been wanting to get to for quite some time. Tons of potential but I know it is a big cut broadhead site and I was thinking of the Hypo today. Your results seem pretty consistent with my field use. Hard impacts and the unsupported ends of the blades slightly bent but did not break. Thanks for all the tests again. I have been so busy it has been tough to comment but I am checking in from time to time.


----------



## General RE LEE

Im impressed. It should perform well on live game.


----------



## 0nepin

Hypodermic and vaps should be a deadly combo.


sethro02 said:


> The ferrule is fine. It seems tough. Their is so much blade surface while in flight it'd be nice if the ferrule was a little longer and wider. When mounted in fmj the ferrule isn't bigger than the shaft so that could have hindered it a bit
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## rayzor43

rayzor43 said:


> For the ultimate tough arrow set one of the models with a half in half outsert and then foot the arrow over the joint. I just got the new small diameter Pile Drivers with the half in half outs. I've been thinking of custom turning some footers with the ID a thou or two over the OD of the shaft and half in half outs and have the OD be about the same diameter of the base of the broadhead. For the ultimate Elephant set up...get the Small diamter PileDriver 450s put in lead shoot behind the half in half outs and then put one of our 250gr double bevel or 300 gr single bevel 2 blades out front. It would probably be 1000gr but it would penetrate like there's no tomorrow. What length shafts are you shooting Seth?


A little update on the small diameter buff arrow. Made up a couple in your length. Lead shot made them way too heavy. Filled them with corn meal instead....840gr with 300gr head and I still haven't made the footers.


----------



## Hidden Danger

I will definitely be shooting hypos this fall.


----------



## bhutso

And a hush fell over the crowd......


----------



## TimmyZ7

hidden danger said:


> I will definitely be shooting hypos this fall.


:thumbs_up

Take pics bro! I will be shooting them as well.


----------



## chaded

Looks like it would do a deer in pretty well.


----------



## opie20wv

Like the fact that the blades didnt break - Entrance hole spells carnage - good looking head but I like some of the frankenheads you all have made better - blade angle is downside, but still looks like a great head. Thanks for gettin the much anticipated hypo tested and posted - opie20wv


----------



## Norwegian Woods

HAPPY DAD said:


> I sent trophy taker an email asking if this is true, and have had no reply. Its been 6-8 weeks minimum


I have done the same many weeks ago, but didn't get an answer either.


----------



## Norwegian Woods

sethro02 said:


> Hypo aftermath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


The test result was very close to what I expected, but I hoped that I would be wrong and that the blades would not bend when using your standard set up.

I see that I need to buy lots of replacement blades and forget about resharpening the blades with my set up if I am going to use the Hypodermic.

Good thing that the ferrule stayed intact.

Do you plan to test it with *Onepin*'s bow?

I also would prefer they made a 125 grain version with a longer and thicker ferrule.


----------



## bhutso

The one I shot looked just like this, maybe bent a little more, almost looks like a vortex. You can't even close it back up. The strength of that ferrule is really good though I think it will hold up but I think rage will be making more changes. It bothers me that they advertise that the penetration is so great with this head and its just false, it's right on par with most other mechanicals on the market. I shaved a little of the back of the blades to decrease the angle some but that made it too weak and the blades completely broke. I don't know if I trust these, probably gonna go with sidewinders and hope ulmer gets it right if and when they come out with a 2" steel


----------



## sethro02

rayzor43 said:


> A little update on the small diameter buff arrow. Made up a couple in your length. Lead shot made them way too heavy. Filled them with corn meal instead....840gr with 300gr head and I still haven't made the footers.


Sweet can't wait to see them


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

bhutso said:


> And a hush fell over the crowd......


I said it wouldn't do better than others...I'm happy with my prediction, lol


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

By the way the hypo has 2.375" total cut surface. Each blade measured is 1 3/16", also the blades are exact same thickness as original rage heads


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Hidden Danger

bhutso said:


> The one I shot looked just like this, maybe bent a little more, almost looks like a vortex. You can't even close it back up. The strength of that ferrule is really good though I think it will hold up but I think rage will be making more changes. It bothers me that they advertise that the penetration is so great with this head and its just false, it's right on par with most other mechanicals on the market. I shaved a little of the back of the blades to decrease the angle some but that made it too weak and the blades completely broke. I don't know if I trust these, probably gonna go with sidewinders and hope ulmer gets it right if and when they come out with a 2" steel


I think it held up great considering it was completely deployed on impact and the contraption seth shot through. Going to pile some deer up for sure.


----------



## wy_will

sethro02 said:


> The ferrule is fine. It seems tough. Their is so much blade surface while in flight it'd be nice if the ferrule was a little longer and wider. When mounted in fmj the ferrule isn't bigger than the shaft so that could have hindered it a bit
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


I'm curious if it was a D6 version in a micro diameter arrow, do you think penetration would of been better? That way the ferrule would be the same size as or larger than the arrow shift.


----------



## 0nepin

wy_will said:


> I'm curious if it was a D6 version in a micro diameter arrow, do you think penetration would of been better? That way the ferrule would be the same size as or larger than the arrow shift.


It seem that the majority of the deep 6 out penetrated the regular heads.


----------



## Kstigall

If the blades bend back on _entry_ is it still considered a 2" cut broadhead? The _vitals_ of a deer would not be getting a 2" slice if the blades bend back on entry. 
I know, I'm splitting hairs......... But that is what I do with broadheads.

Onepin, I doubt the Hypo blades will stay intact if shot out of one of your girly bows............


----------



## chaded

Kstigall said:


> If the blades bend back on _entry_ is it still considered a 2" cut broadhead? The _vitals_ of a deer would not be getting a 2" slice if the blades bend back on entry.
> I know, I'm splitting hairs......... But that is what I do with broadheads.
> 
> Onepin, I doubt the Hypo blades will stay intact if shot out of one of your girly bows............


I am going to go out here on a limb and speculate that the blades are probably not going to bend or at least as severe on entry of a deer. Would probably be more depending on what exactly you hit, like shoulder.


----------



## 0nepin

Lol .i have shot alot of deer with rage and the only time I get bent blades like that is when I hit scapula or leg bone's.this test is to see how each head holds up on less than perfect shots.


Kstigall said:


> If the blades bend back on _entry_ is it still considered a 2" cut broadhead? The _vitals_ of a deer would not be getting a 2" slice if the blades bend back on entry.
> I know, I'm splitting hairs......... But that is what I do with broadheads.
> 
> Onepin, I doubt the Hypo blades will stay intact if shot out of one of your girly bows............


----------



## bhutso

bhutso said:


> The one I shot looked just like this, maybe bent a little more, almost looks like a vortex. You can't even close it back up. The strength of that ferrule is really good though I think it will hold up but I think rage will be making more changes. It bothers me that they advertise that the penetration is so great with this head and its just false, it's right on par with most other mechanicals on the market. I shaved a little of the back of the blades to decrease the angle some but that made it too weak and the blades completely broke. I don't know if I trust these, probably gonna go with sidewinders and hope ulmer gets it right if and when they come out with a 2" steel





hidden danger said:


> I think it held up great considering it was completely deployed on impact and the contraption seth shot through. Going to pile some deer up for sure.


It only went through one piece of 3/8 inch and the gel, only the tip broke through. I'm not bashing it I bought them the one being tested is my head. I'm still probably going to hunt with them but I will have a backup plan I'm just not sure I trust the blades. Bent is a good thing it had to either bend or break but I still have questions about the hypo


----------



## sethro02

IMO their is no significant advantage to this head over other rages. They look cool. Steel ferrule is cool but the main issues people had were with blades and predeployment. If your shooting high poundage with 400+ grain arrow then most of the time their wont be issues, but since rage are marketing geniuses every Tom dick and Harry will think they can shoot the hypo, or any rage for that matter. I have no problem with rage, I've shot them in the past but the only advantage I see is they look cooler, I don't base my setup on what looks the coolest though, just my thoughts


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## General RE LEE

Not sure about Tom or Harry but this Dick will pass on them. I agree they don't offer anymore advantages over the other Rages.


----------



## 0nepin

General RE LEE said:


> Not sure about Tom or Harry but this Dick will pass on them. I agree they don't offer anymore advantages over the other Rages.


Your not as much of a dick now as you were when you were utgrad.volunteers suck.


----------



## wy_will

I am going to use them this year. Mainly because I am using Injexion arrows and need a D6 broadhead. I am still interested in the Helix broadhead as well.


----------



## Hidden Danger

bhutso said:


> It only went through one piece of 3/8 inch and the gel, only the tip broke through. I'm not bashing it I bought them the one being tested is my head. I'm still probably going to hunt with them but I will have a backup plan I'm just not sure I trust the blades. Bent is a good thing it had to either bend or break but I still have questions about the hypo


How many other broadheads got a passthrough in this test? How many others had a 2 in entry? Like I said , they performed well considering the test.


----------



## bhutso

hidden danger said:


> How many other broadheads got a passthrough in this test? How many others had a 2 in entry? Like I said , they performed well considering the test.


As I said before the performed "on par" with other mechs...not the way they are marketed..,they are marketed as the best penetrating broadhead ever...false


----------



## bhutso

The raging ulmer remains the best version of rage


----------



## bhutso

And it should say best penetrating rage, not broadhead


----------



## bhutso

sethro02 said:


> IMO their is no significant advantage to this head over other rages. They look cool. Steel ferrule is cool but the main issues people had were with blades and predeployment. If your shooting high poundage with 400+ grain arrow then most of the time their wont be issues, but since rage are marketing geniuses every Tom dick and Harry will think they can shoot the hypo, or any rage for that matter. I have no problem with rage, I've shot them in the past but the only advantage I see is they look cooler, I don't base my setup on what looks the coolest though, just my thoughts
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


I completely agree with this.. It's the most of the time it won't be a problem part that bothers me but every head will kill and every head has its problems.


----------



## Stanley

Cool.


----------



## Foxtrot92000

I'm definitely not a fan of rages but the hypo doesn't seem any better/worse than the other rages. Big cut with thin replaceable blades. Bent/broken blades is what you will get with this type of broadhead. Considering the size and angle of the blades I'm surprised it made it through that solid of a target as well as it did. 

I won't be shooting it, but that's cause I like my fixed blades too much. The only mech I've really thought about are the Reapers. But I'm sticking with the Vpa's. lol.


--Alex


----------



## HAPPY DAD

I'm ready to see the viper/grizz head


----------



## sethro02

HAPPY DAD said:


> I'm ready to see the viper/grizz head


Tonight or tomorrow night


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Buckfevr

sethro02 said:


> Tonight or tomorrow night
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


What about the Bone Buster? Or did I miss it?


----------



## 0nepin

Buckfevr said:


> What about the Bone Buster? Or did I miss it?


I'm going to modify a hypodermic and send it in with another bone .


----------



## huntography

@Wy_Will - I will be shooting the Injexions along with the Helix broadheads this year. 

I can't wait to test this combination out as the penetration and entry/ exit should be amazing. 

Rudy


----------



## Buckfevr

0nepin said:


> I'm going to modify a hypodermic and send it in with another bone .


That will be a great test.


----------



## sethro02

Quick update ,the hypodermic made sparks upon entry which means metal to metal. So the blade angle may not be as big of concern since it crushes the plastic retaining cup , it looks more like a standard rage angle, maybe onepin can post the pic he has to prove this


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Hypo with cup









Hypo with blades sitting on ferrule










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Buckfevr

I think I like the blade deployment mechancis on the regular Rage better. My money is on the Bone Buster.


----------



## Norwegian Woods

I think the steel ferrule of the Hypodermic is a great improvement, but I wish they could make a 125 grain version that is a bit longer and thicker.
I am disappointed with the blades. I thought they would make blades that were a bit thicker and stronger.

I am not going to buy some and test them in South Africa this year.

I guess I need to wait for the 2" all steel Ulmer Edge and see how that does. I suspect that one will be my choice when it comes to mechs.


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Hypo with cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypo with blades sitting on ferrule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


I didn't think anyone else noticed.


----------



## Hidden Danger

sethro02 said:


> Hypo aftermath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


I noticed the difference in this pic even with the bent blades.


----------



## wy_will

I noticed because I looked at mine and the angle doesn't look that flat.


----------



## 0nepin

Heck I wish they would have copied the raging ulmer to T.


----------



## 0nepin

After check out all the new 2013 heads there's no dout I will be shooting the rage digger again this season.


----------



## bhutso

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/fmj-designs-v-4-broadheads.html

Anybody check these out yet? They are brand new not much info on them, doesn't even give the cut diameter but kind of interesting they are two piece ferrule with an inner and outer shell, the outer is titanium. There is one video of a guy shooting a hog with them but I'm pretty sure he hit square in the shoulder so kinda tough to judge penittration, it wasnt much but enough to kill it. If they weren't $80 for three of them I would already have some to test


----------



## TimmyZ7

bhutso said:


> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/fmj-designs-v-4-broadheads.html
> 
> Anybody check these out yet? They are brand new not much info on them, doesn't even give the cut diameter but kind of interesting they are two piece ferrule with an inner and outer shell, the outer is titanium. There is one video of a guy shooting a hog with them but I'm pretty sure he hit square in the shoulder so kinda tough to judge penittration, it wasnt much but enough to kill it. If they weren't $80 for three of them I would already have some to test


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2000982


----------



## bhutso

What do you think timmyz7? These look like they would be tough and worth a try, can't believe you make and sell a broadhead without telling people what the cut diameter is but the blades don't have all the cut away spots like rage, they should be tougher. I'm interested to try them just Leary about the price if they end up sucking


----------



## TimmyZ7

bhutso said:


> What do you think timmyz7? These look like they would be tough and worth a try, can't believe you make and sell a broadhead without telling people what the cut diameter is but the blades don't have all the cut away spots like rage, they should be tougher. I'm interested to try them just Leary about the price if they end up sucking


Hollow ferrule and small bleeders. I still prefer the RageDigger but I think this platform can be modified into a massive 4 blade mechanical.


----------



## hedp

.

Correct me if I'm wrong, the QAD Exodus did the best for fixed heads last year, but not with the Deep-Six this year?
.


----------



## jdhunter11

TimmyZ7 said:


> Hollow ferrule and small bleeders. I still prefer the RageDigger but I think this platform can be modified into a massive 4 blade mechanical.


A modified version of that is what I am looking for. If it can be modified to be a 4 blade 2" (or two inch main cut with 1.5" bleeders) i would definitely be getting it. That would make for some awesome carnage!


----------



## bambikiller

hedp said:


> .
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, the QAD Exodus did the best for fixed heads last year, but not with the Deep-Six this year?
> .


I believe vpa was number one last year


----------



## Chiro_Archer

jdhunter11 said:


> A modified version of that is what I am looking for. If it can be modified to be a 4 blade 2" (or two inch main cut with 1.5" bleeders) i would definitely be getting it. That would make for some awesome carnage!


That would be awesome to try indeed!!


----------



## sethro02

hedp said:


> .
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, the QAD Exodus did the best for fixed heads last year, but not with the Deep-Six this year?
> .


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AgJEvQwzfDRZdGxzdC15R0JIZDJGQ1J4bVpGV1pTWHc


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## wy_will

bhutso said:


> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/fmj-designs-v-4-broadheads.html
> 
> Anybody check these out yet? They are brand new not much info on them, doesn't even give the cut diameter but kind of interesting they are two piece ferrule with an inner and outer shell, the outer is titanium. There is one video of a guy shooting a hog with them but I'm pretty sure he hit square in the shoulder so kinda tough to judge penittration, it wasnt much but enough to kill it. If they weren't $80 for three of them I would already have some to test


I know that for $80, I wont be shooting them. There isn't very much info about them. They just go on and on about them being 50 state legal.


----------



## sethro02

Testing now!
Slick trick hybrid
Viper trick with grizztrick blade


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

sethro02 said:


> Testing now!
> Slick trick hybrid
> Viper trick with grizztrick blade
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints













Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

sethro02 said:


> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


That looks pretty wicked!


----------



## sethro02

Slick trick hybrid test results...

Penetration- 10
Durability - 4 ( tip curl)
Carnage- 30
Total score- 44










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

St entry










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Wow I wasn't expecting a tip curl there


----------



## sethro02

St hybrid gel
Do not get butthurt about that stuff you can see in the gel. It's just lumps in the gel. They are not hard, they are squishy like the gel










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Aftermath










Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## sethro02

Chiro_Archer said:


> Wow I wasn't expecting a tip curl there


I'm just the messenger. It's slight and could be grinded down pretty easy. 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## wy_will

Helix is still the one to beat. It was a 125 grain compared to some others that are only 100 grain though...


----------



## Chiro_Archer

Oh it doesn't bother me any, just wasn't expecting it lol.


----------



## sethro02

wy_will said:


> Helix is still the one to beat. It was a 125 grain compared to some others that are only 100 grain though...


That 25 grains didn't make much difference


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## wy_will

I am sure it doesn't. I think the Helix would still be on top.


----------



## 0nepin

The slickstrick hybrid made the best slicktrick hole sofar.should make a good head for somebody.


----------



## 0nepin

I have bent the tip alot worst than that on deer shoulders.


----------



## 0nepin

For some reason it seems it would only be right to follow the slicktrick hybrid with the rage digger.


----------



## wy_will

How does the rage digger bh do in the wind? I use mech heads because of the wind that we get in WY.


----------



## bambikiller

wy_will said:


> How does the rage digger bh do in the wind? I use mech heads because of the wind that we get in WY.


It flies like every other bh ever made .............. .......... Just fine out of a properly tuned and spined set up ... Just saying .. This question bugs the crap out of me


----------



## wy_will

So you are saying that a crosswind has absolutely no affect on a broadhead? Or it has the same affect on every broadhead out there??? Your logic makes no sense. A larger surface area will catch more wind and be affected by the wind more than a broadhead with lesser surface area. 

We hunt in high winds in my area and it is almost all public land so there are no tree stands and few blinds. Most shots are fairly long and the wind can have a huge impact on poi. I just wanted to know how much these heads were affected by wind.

I apologize for my question. I guess I will just continue to use a mech bh...


----------



## bhutso

Not a dumb question at at, a perfectly tuned setup will not shoot a field tip and a fixed blade the same in the wind, probably why you don't go out in a 15 mph wind and try to broadhead tune. You didn't ask "does it fly like a field point" then maybe the answer would have been appropriate. Different heads will be effected more or less by the wind depending on the profile. My guess is they probably shoot somewhere between a mech and a fixed blade since that's what they are


----------



## wy_will

bhutso said:


> Not a dumb question at at, a perfectly tuned setup will not shoot a field tip and a fixed blade the same in the wind, probably why you don't go out in a 15 mph wind and try to broadhead tune. You didn't ask "does it fly like a field point" then maybe the answer would have been appropriate. Different heads will be effected more or less by the wind depending on the profile. My guess is they probably shoot somewhere between a mech and a fixed blade since that's what they are


Thank you! I guess that asking if they fly like a field point is the more correct question.


----------



## sethro02

0nepin said:


> For some reason it seems it would only be right to follow the slicktrick hybrid with the rage digger.


I agree, out of DNA 


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## opie20wv

sethro02, thanks for testing the ST Hybird - appreciate it. I got a couple more ideas about a few heads and will PM you this evening to see what you think. Im out turkey huntin right now and have limited coverage. My old MQ-32 arrows are tipped with grim reaper whitetail specials which I feel will get the job done - just need a cooperative bird and the coyotes ive seen to get lost


----------



## Hidden Danger

What about the exit on the hybrid?


----------



## goathollow

wy_will said:


> How does the rage digger bh do in the wind? I use mech heads because of the wind that we get in WY.


To give you an honest reasonable to your question. I've never shot them in high winds but it stands to reason that since the rage digger has a 1" fixed blade out front, it probably would be impacted by the wind to some degree. At least more than a similar mechanical _without_ the 1" fixed blade; but less than a standard fixed blade.


----------



## sethro02

hidden danger said:


> What about the exit on the hybrid?


Same as entrance , didn't think I needed to post it


Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## 0nepin

Absolutely !!!!


sethro02 said:


> I agree, out of DNA
> 
> 
> Coming soon... Sethro's Custom Paints


----------



## Fortyneck

:dancing:


----------



## General RE LEE

Grim Reapers


----------



## hedp

.


So the 125gr Exodus got a na for dependability. Did it break?
.


----------



## bhutso

Dependably in this test refers to mechanicals, (did they open?) durability is for did they bend or break. Got a 5 on that, I have some but I hunt with mechanicals, they are as strong and sharp as they come, if I shot fixed blades it would be these


----------



## bambikiller

Just a heads up to those out there expecting more testing .. It will not be posted on archery talk


----------



## General RE LEE

What happened?


----------



## bambikiller

General RE LEE said:


> What happened?


Slick trick mafia rules the land


----------



## mikehoyme

General RE LEE said:


> What happened?


Stuff that is probably best to not bring back up. I would recommend shooting Seth a PM or email to find out where the test will be at in the future. In the event that you don't have his email or he no longer checks his PMs, please shoot me a PM and I can get you his email so you can continue to follow the tests.


----------



## mathewsz7x

Hey mods your a day late and a dollar short on reposting the thread Seth is gone. And he made the best thread on at, hoe you guys are happy.


----------



## henro

That blows...


Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lavazhole

hard to believe oh wait nope. They run off the best posters!


----------



## tjandy

Ttt


----------



## sethro02

TTt an back on topic please


----------



## GregBS

Are you going to continue the tests?


----------



## Cotton-Eye

Hey Seth, works been crazy & I haven't been on in a long time. Have you shot the Bipolar broadhead yet? I just ordered them a couple of weeks ago but haven't shot them yet. They're razor sharp out of the box and seem really tough and well made.


----------



## sethro02

GregBS said:


> Are you going to continue the tests?


This close to hunting season I will not, but ill be doing future tests


----------



## sethro02

Cotton-Eye said:


> Hey Seth, works been crazy & I haven't been on in a long time. Have you shot the Bipolar broadhead yet? I just ordered them a couple of weeks ago but haven't shot them yet. They're razor sharp out of the box and seem really tough and well made.


I have not, maybe after hurling season if you have one laying around ill but it from you to test


----------



## Foxtrot92000

Holy crap, the demon LIVES!!! lol. 

Best thread ever.  glad to see it and everyone back.




--Alex


----------



## racetec1

*Broadhead Test List Deep Six*

Hi Guys,
I collected all the informations I could get and put it into a list. Is this complete or does anybody has other informations? Would be interesting to get results from the rest of the list.
View attachment Test Broadheads für Deep Six Inserts.pdf

Some comments are in german, but this doesn't matter I guess.
Thanks.
BR
Dirk


----------



## sethro02

racetec1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I collected all the informations I could get and put it into a list. Is this complete or does anybody has other informations? Would be interesting to get results from the rest of the list.
> View attachment 2021221
> 
> Some comments are in german, but this doesn't matter I guess.
> Thanks.
> BR
> Dirk


I think I have the spreadsheets buried somewhere in computer if you need the list of everything


----------



## Norwegian Woods

Looking forward to your testing if you will do more of them in the future *sethro02*.
I plan to do some testing myself as soon as my rollercoaster ride in hell with my ex-wife is done.
Looks like she wants to make it a very long one....


----------



## sethro02

Norwegian Woods said:


> Looking forward to your testing if you will do more of them in the future *sethro02*.
> I plan to do some testing myself as soon as my rollercoaster ride in hell with my ex-wife is done.
> Looks like she wants to make it a very long one....


Feel for ya man that sucks. Hope it all works out


----------

